# Sticky  Is there anything you can't find in Dubai?



## Elphaba

I thought I'd start a thread so we can all help each other find less common items in Dubai. You'd be surprised what you can get here - you just have to know where to go.

Post anything you are looking for and hopefully other posters will have helpful suggestions.


----------



## zin

Customer service!

In all seriousness, a nice Cypriot kebab!


----------



## confused.dom

A nice game of texas hold em would be top of my list.(preferably a tournament).
Still there is hope , short selling to be allowed on UAE stockmarket ,maybe casino's next?.


----------



## Confiture

Chicken & Mushroom Pot Noodle.

Yes it's filth but every so often I get the urge....


----------



## Mr Rossi

confused.dom said:


> maybe casino's next?.


Given the mass losses at forex over the years, the Edgeware Road will still be busy for a few years yet.


----------



## IronPup

Mine is more of a question as I'm still such a newbie! (one week in)

Can you get free range chicken/eggs/organic dairy here at all? I've only looked so far in Carrefour as that's the nearest supermarket to me, but I just want to know if I'm wasting my time even contemplating it! I saw organic eggs (my God, the markup over the other eggs!), but nothing relating to welfare standards. I like my meat ethical & dairy organic where poss. Spinneys? And if it is available, I presume it attracts a huuuuuuge premium, but how huge? 

Thank you, gurus


----------



## imom

Nice idea for a thread!

1) fresh soups in the refrigerated section, ready to heat up and eat.
2) pure gelatin (no added strawberry colours, flavours, etc)
3) pure vitamin C powder


----------



## ash_ak

My printer wont switch on anymore, Printer repair shops


----------



## Rutilius

Size 14 US -W shoes!


----------



## wazza2222

1. Mince pies (the real ones, not that Pommy sh*te)
2. Nice fresh fruit (that doesnt look like it came out of a dusty barn on Mars)
3. Decent green leafy veges (that don't look like they were knicked off a grave)
4. Was going to be Nespresso pods/machines but I found them))


----------



## imom

wazza2222 said:


> 2. Nice fresh fruit (that doesnt look like it came out of a dusty barn on Mars)
> 3. Decent green leafy veges (that don't look like they were knicked off a grave)


Just to clarify, you care how they look more than how they taste? Either way, the fruit&veg here are pretty good. Better than most countries I've lived in.


----------



## Elphaba

IronPup said:


> Mine is more of a question as I'm still such a newbie! (one week in)
> 
> Can you get free range chicken/eggs/organic dairy here at all? I've only looked so far in Carrefour as that's the nearest supermarket to me, but I just want to know if I'm wasting my time even contemplating it! I saw organic eggs (my God, the markup over the other eggs!), but nothing relating to welfare standards. I like my meat ethical & dairy organic where poss. Spinneys? And if it is available, I presume it attracts a huuuuuuge premium, but how huge?
> 
> Thank you, gurus


You will pay over the odds for this type of thingbut if you are interested in organic produce check out the Organic Supermarket in Dubai Mall. Not everything is overpriced as surprisingly their pork (hidden away in a room at the back) is no more expensive than other places.

I think Spinneys may stock organic eggs. I buy free raneg ones and even they are way more than the cheap local ones.

Another option you might like is the 'Ripe' market that takes place at Dubai Garden Centre on a Saturday morning. There is a stll there that sells organic veg boxes, all grown in the UAE.


----------



## Elphaba

imom said:


> Nice idea for a thread!
> 
> 1) fresh soups in the refrigerated section, ready to heat up and eat.
> 2) pure gelatin (no added strawberry colours, flavours, etc)
> 3) pure vitamin C powder



Both Spinneys and Choitram sell the Covent Garden soups and Carrefour has some too. (NB - everything here is subject to supply, so if it isn't there one week, do try again. )

You should find gelatin in the odd pork section. I am sure I've seen it in the larger Spinneys. I brough mine back from the UK last time as it's cheaper.

There are a number of shops that sell 'health' supplements in the malls. Would they stock vitamin C powder?


----------



## Elphaba

wazza2222 said:


> 1. Mince pies (the real ones, not that Pommy sh*te)
> 2. Nice fresh fruit (that doesnt look like it came out of a dusty barn on Mars)
> 3. Decent green leafy veges (that don't look like they were knicked off a grave)
> 4. Was going to be Nespresso pods/machines but I found them))



1. Mine pies are a British food, but what do you expect from long life ones that are imported? Suggest you make you own.

2. Where on earth have you been shopping?

3. Ditto

4. Nespresso is in Dubai Mall


----------



## IronPup

Elphaba said:


> You will pay over the odds for this type of thingbut if you are interested in organic produce check out the Organic Supermarket in Dubai Mall. Not everything is overpriced as surprisingly their pork (hidden away in a room at the back) is no more expensive than other places.
> 
> I think Spinneys may stock organic eggs. I buy free raneg ones and even they are way more than the cheap local ones.
> 
> Another option you might like is the 'Ripe' market that takes place at Dubai Garden Centre on a Saturday morning. There is a stll there that sells organic veg boxes, all grown in the UAE.


That's really helpful, thank you! I can take or leave organic veg, it's where animals are involved that I get really picky...organic Supermarket is definitely on the itinerary for this week, I was going to Dubai Mall at some point anyway. Cheers!


----------



## imom

Elphaba said:


> Both Spinneys and Choitram sell the Covent Garden soups and Carrefour has some too.


Great, thanks, I'll take a look at Spinneys.



Elphaba said:


> You should find gelatin in the odd pork section. I am sure I've seen it in the larger Spinneys.


Not sure what you mean by the pork section. The don't seem to sell anything but meat itself in the pork sections I've seen.



Elphaba said:


> There are a number of shops that sell 'health' supplements in the malls. Would they stock vitamin C powder?


You would think so, but about 10 shops later I still haven't seen it.


----------



## Elphaba

imom said:


> Great, thanks, I'll take a look at Spinneys.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the pork section. The don't seem to sell anything but meat itself in the pork sections I've seen.
> 
> You would think so, but about 10 shops later I still haven't seen it.



The better pork sections also stock items that contain gelatine, such as jellies, certain crisps and even pop tarts. You may need to go to a bigger /better supermarket. Some of the newer Spinneys are small so don't stock the full range for example.


----------



## imom

Elphaba said:


> The better pork sections also stock items that contain gelatine, such as jellies, certain crisps and even pop tarts. You may need to go to a bigger /better supermarket. Some of the newer Spinneys are small so don't stock the full range for example.


I've been to the Carrefoures at MOE and DCC (as well as my local Le Marché and the Dubai Mall Waitrose) and none of them have plain gelatin powder. Perhaps someone has found this elsewhere?


----------



## Bigjimbo

imom said:


> I've been to the Carrefoures at MOE and DCC (as well as my local Le Marché and the Dubai Mall Waitrose) and none of them have plain gelatin powder. Perhaps someone has found this elsewhere?


Carrefours havent bought a pork license. I tend to spread my shopping through different supermarkets. I buy veg and fish atr LULU, meat at carrefour, bread and pork at Park and shop, and then hunt odd items throughout the other places.

The bread at Park and Shop is a total winner by the way. They use Hovis flour and it is beautiful. None of this stale after half a day rubbish, or going so dry in a toaster that it turns into a piece of barely held together dust!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Oh and to the earlier poster, chicken and mushroom pot noodles are available in the Spinneys on Wasl rd and occasionally the Marina one.


----------



## imom

Bigjimbo said:


> Carrefours havent bought a pork license.


I'm not sure how that's relevant - they sell the strawberry-flavoured gelatin powder. I just need the plain variety!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Gelatine is derived from the collagen of bones of cattle and mainly pigs. Verifying the origin of the constiuent ingredients perhaps may mean that it would be sold in the pork section. 

I once saw a Peppa Pig advent calender in the pork section of Park and Shop!


----------



## Gavtek

The pork section isn't just for pork, it's for meat products which is not halal. Although I'm not sure why they put vegetarian haggis there.


----------



## Gavtek

wazza2222 said:


> 1. Mince pies (the real ones, not that Pommy sh*te)


If you mean Scotch Pies, Park & Shop have them.

If you don't, then you're wrong.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Gavtek said:


> If you mean Scotch Pies


If you mean "Pehs" you mean!


----------



## justlooking

Great thread idea. I'm looking for the individual packets that you pour into small bottles of water to add taste. I like the Lipton or Crystal Light brands, but any other kinds would do. There's also a kind that's a small bottle and you add just a few drops to a bottle for a nice taste/no calories. Some friends got some last week in Jordan, so I figure it has to be here somewhere, right?


----------



## sandypool

I make pommy mince pies and I defy you to call them shyte. Plump fruit and lashings of alcohol in shortbread with clotted cream. Better than nasty horrible hobbit pies from NZ


----------



## wazza2222

Gavtek said:


> If you mean Scotch Pies, Park & Shop have them.
> 
> If you don't, then you're wrong.


Minced beef, gravy in a pastry box OH YES! cheese too sir? YES YES YES Don't forget the tomato sauce buddy!

Often wrong, never convinced


----------



## wazza2222

imom said:


> Just to clarify, you care how they look more than how they taste? Either way, the fruit&veg here are pretty good. Better than most countries I've lived in.


To clarify, they look old and sad and so far that is how they have tasted.
I feel sorry for the residents of the countries you have lived in.


----------



## CVDS

Alum Powder- For homeopathic remedies.


----------



## wazza2222

Elphaba said:


> 1. Mine pies are a British food, but what do you expect from long life ones that are imported? Suggest you make you own.
> 
> 2. Where on earth have you been shopping?
> 
> 3. Ditto
> 
> 4. Nespresso is in Dubai Mall


1. That is a very good idea now that I have a flat (with an oven!) I wonder if I can find the proper pastry? and a decent cheddar cheese?

2. Geant, Carrefour, Waitrose, Choithram

3. Ditto

4. Citiz on my kitchen counter


----------



## wjwat1

Mine is a place rather than a product...anyone know if there is a velodrome around? No response from Dubai roadsters or Wolfs unfortunately.


----------



## superscot69

Square Sliced Lorn sauage


----------



## furryboots

White puddings (mealie jimmies for the Aberdonians amongst us)
A decent record store
A bookmakers
Indicators........


I know you can't get this and never will as things stand but:

M&S ready meals 
Tesco Finest ready meals


----------



## Gavtek

The M&S in Dubai Mall has a food section with frozen ready meals if that's any help? I went looking for Percy Pigs without any joy.

You can add rowies to your list too!


----------



## BedouGirl

wjwat1 said:


> Mine is a place rather than a product...anyone know if there is a velodrome around? No response from Dubai roadsters or Wolfs unfortunately.


I believe there is/was the Zayed Velodrome in Sharjah http://cycling.isport.com/cycling-velodromes/ae/-/sharjah/zayed-velodrome-935876. Tried to find contact details for you but came up blank except those of Wolfi and Dubai Roadsters (guess you already have their telephone numbers and email ids?).


----------



## furryboots

Gavtek said:


> The M&S in Dubai Mall has a food section with frozen ready meals if that's any help? I went looking for Percy Pigs without any joy.
> 
> You can add rowies to your list too!


I'm well aware of what goodies lurk within their freezer cabinets there. I can wholeheartedly recommend the battered haddock but it's a poor selection compared to home (understandably so).

There can be only one Aitkens.............


----------



## DubaiTom

Sweet mustard for bavarian white sausages. The one available in the organic store in the Dubai Mall is just disgusting. Always have to import it from Germany


----------



## Genuinegrrl

IronPup said:


> Mine is more of a question as I'm still such a newbie! (one week in)
> 
> Can you get free range chicken/eggs/organic dairy here at all? I've only looked so far in Carrefour as that's the nearest supermarket to me, but I just want to know if I'm wasting my time even contemplating it! I saw organic eggs (my God, the markup over the other eggs!), but nothing relating to welfare standards. I like my meat ethical & dairy organic where poss. Spinneys? And if it is available, I presume it attracts a huuuuuuge premium, but how huge?
> 
> Thank you, gurus


There is an organic grocer in Dubai mall across from Red Lobster where you can buy that.. that's the first one that pops in my mind...I have seen various " health shops" around but they seem to be more for supplements and dry goods.

I'm still looking for good kale...


----------



## Genuinegrrl

justlooking said:


> Great thread idea. I'm looking for the individual packets that you pour into small bottles of water to add taste. I like the Lipton or Crystal Light brands, but any other kinds would do. There's also a kind that's a small bottle and you add just a few drops to a bottle for a nice taste/no calories. Some friends got some last week in Jordan, so I figure it has to be here somewhere, right?


Just ran out of the ones I brought from home... have seen it in Aswaaq... at least the one in Umm Suquiem 3


----------



## Genuinegrrl

BedouGirl said:


> I believe there is/was the Zayed Velodrome in Sharjah Zayed Velodrome - Cycling Velodromes | iSport.com. Tried to find contact details for you but came up blank except those of Wolfi and Dubai Roadsters (guess you already have their telephone numbers and email ids?).


My list....

Victoria Secret flavored lip gloss
Infomercials
Target
theater


----------



## BedouGirl

There's a Victoria's Secret cosmetics shop in BurJuman now. And isn't there Dutac for theatre in MoE? Plus there's a bit of a theatre in Madinat doing stuff from time to time. Have to hang my head in shame and admit that I secretly like infomercials too. When I go back to the UK, I can while away hours watching them.


----------



## suzieq123

Mio drops? Love this thread so I know what to bring in our shipment! Can you find good brownie mix? That's something I missed in Europe.


----------



## sandypool

Genuinegrrl said:


> My list....
> 
> Victoria Secret flavored lip gloss
> Infomercials
> Target
> theater


There is a large Victoria's secret cosmetics selection in Debenhams MoTE I think though it could have been one of the other Department stores. Def there though as we all had an "err what!" moment when we saw it.

Infomercials galore available on OSN and the free english speaking sat channels

Target - yeah can't help you there sorry - write a letter they'd go down a storm here and the UK if they opened one, failing that make friends with some airline crew, I know some who can spend an entire day in that store.

Dutac as Bedou Girl suggested put on a wonderful performance of West Side Story earlier in the year check out their website. Also Performing Arts centre and several museums are due to open on Saadiyat island from now through to 2013. Manarat Saadiyat (Abu Dhabi) currently has an art exhibition on and has a great restaurant attached where you can have wine with your art. They had a great Babylonian exhibit before and there is always a new exhibit planned.

Best of luck.


----------



## CVDS

Genuinegrrl said:


> My list....
> 
> Victoria Secret flavored lip gloss
> Infomercials
> Target
> theater




There is a victoria's secret in Mirdif City Center


----------



## CVDS

suzieq123 said:


> Mio drops? Love this thread so I know what to bring in our shipment! Can you find good brownie mix? That's something I missed in Europe.


Oh how I miss Mio Drops!! If you find them let me know!!!


----------



## pamela0810

Victoria's Secret is overpriced in Dubai. You're better off buying online.


----------



## IronPup

sandypool said:


> There is a large Victoria's secret cosmetics selection in Debenhams MoTE I think though it could have been one of the other Department stores. Def there though as we all had an "err what!" moment when we saw it.


It is in Debenhams , MoTE, I saw it today while on a futile hunt for off the peg reading glasses for the other half who, apparently, has an outsize face


----------



## bibi

imom said:


> Nice idea for a thread!
> 3) pure vitamin C powder


You will find this at Park n Shop (baking products section - same pack a baking powder and baking soda)
Nutrition Zone in Town Centre and ibn Battuta also stock Holland & Barret brand powder Vit C - good value for mney


----------



## Willsy1

bibi said:


> You will find this at Park n Shop (baking products section - same pack a baking powder and baking soda)
> Nutrition Zone in Town Centre and ibn Battuta also stock Holland & Barret brand powder Vit C - good value for mney


Back to the Organic Supermarket, there is another one near The Greens (in Emaar Business Park) if you want to avoid trying to find a parking space in the Dubai Mall. They also have an adjoining restaurant which uses most of the same ingredients as the store.


----------



## imom

bibi said:


> You will find this at Park n Shop (baking products section - same pack a baking powder and baking soda)
> Nutrition Zone in Town Centre and ibn Battuta also stock Holland & Barret brand powder Vit C - good value for mney


Thanks!


----------



## maryos

*Mince pies?*

I am wondering about mince pies... I don't remember seeing them anywhere last couple of Decembers. I suppose the problem is, they usually contain alcohol, but there must be alcohol-free versions? Would welcome any suggestions where I might find them. Or German Lebkuchen.

Covent Garden and some other fresh soups can be found in an aisle-end chiller, just outside the entrance to the Pork section of Waitrose in Dubai Mall. I also noticed some crumpets there - hadn't see those anywhere before.

You can get organic eggs in Spinneys (perhaps not all) as well as Waitrose (French standard, Agriculture Biologique). But they always seem to be at least a month old by the time they get here! Not so easy to poach...


----------



## BedouGirl

All the main supermarkets have mince pies. You can buy pre-packed and the ones they make in the store bakery. My faves are from Park and Shop. Of course, they are alcohol free, which reminds me, my alcoholic M&S luxury Xmas pud must have landed by now hehe....


----------



## AngelOfTheNorth

wazza2222 said:


> 1. That is a very good idea now that I have a flat (with an oven!) I wonder if I can find the proper pastry?


Make it from scratch- I love baking, if I do move over I'll help you! 
(there needs to be a pie smiley)


----------



## Amal_44

A Tassimo coffee machine....


----------



## sadubai

*Cleaning products*

I am a bit of a cleaning products freak. I use an American non-bleach whitener called White Brite and/or Napisan for whitening. I use Shout colour catcher sheets so colours don't run. Shout stain remover with spout brush to take out stains. A wax stick stain remover to immediately pre-treat stains so they can be washed later. Wright's cream silver polish for polishing my silver. Goo Gone for candle wax. Which supermarkets are best stocked for this kind of stuff? TIA.


----------



## Barbalee

Amal_44 said:


> A Tassimo coffee machine....


I gave up on finding a Tassimo, but I'm finding my Nespresso good (Nespresso shop in Dubai Mall). But I'm still hunting for DaVinci coffee syrups...


----------



## BedouGirl

You can get Napisan (or similar) from most supermarkets - Spinney, Choitrams, etc. Shout and Stain Devils too. Goo Gone and Desolvit from Ace Hardware but they run out really quickly. On that note, don't ever just buy one of your favorite item. The likelihood is when you go back to get the next one, it will be out of stock. For example, there is one brand of microwave cleaner here (Dr. Something or other, can't remember the exact brand name but they also make a fridge cleaner) and I have been trying for about three months to get some. It's out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Amal_44

Barbalee said:


> I gave up on finding a Tassimo, but I'm finding my Nespresso good (Nespresso shop in Dubai Mall). But I'm still hunting for DaVinci coffee syrups...


ahhh thats too bad  I remember those syrups fondly... someone suggested those baking "flavours" which didnt do anything lol...


----------



## wazza2222

*Oh joy*



Barbalee said:


> I gave up on finding a Tassimo, but I'm finding my Nespresso good (Nespresso shop in Dubai Mall). But I'm still hunting for DaVinci coffee syrups...


Nespresso shop opening in the MOE soon:clap2:


----------



## Mr Rossi

Anyone know where I can get a cheap laser pointer pen keyring thingy other than Dragon Mart?


----------



## Pete C

Yes Encona Chilli Sauce


----------



## Amal_44

Williams or any American type (not hot) chili powder/mix


----------



## Pete C

The Original Encona West Indian Hot Pepper Sauce, I had to bring mine in from home (UK)


----------



## gracie_23

Pete C said:


> The Original Encona West Indian Hot Pepper Sauce, I had to bring mine in from home (UK)


They sell this is Spinneys in Motor city


----------



## Confiture

Confiture said:


> Chicken & Mushroom Pot Noodle.
> 
> Yes it's filth but every so often I get the urge....





Bigjimbo said:


> Oh and to the earlier poster, chicken and mushroom pot noodles are available in the Spinneys on Wasl rd and occasionally the Marina one.



Tried in the Al Wasl Road Sinneys yesterday and it was Chow Mein & Beef/ tomato only. 


The search continues!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Confiture said:


> Tried in the Al Wasl Road Sinneys yesterday and it was Chow Mein & Beef/ tomato only.
> 
> 
> The search continues!


Beef Tomato is the way forward anyway!


----------



## Confiture

Bigjimbo said:


> Beef Tomato is the way forward anyway!



That's just wrong...

I bet you like Marmite too (((shudder))).


----------



## Gavtek

Can you get Rubicon Mango in Dubai?


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> Can you get Rubicon Mango in Dubai?


What's that? And you can't get Chicken Bovril here.


----------



## Rojj

*Opera*

I wonder whether you can find opera blue rays 

If not, I will need to load up before leaving UK!


----------



## CDN2012

My wife can't find "High-Ratio Shortening" anywhere.


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Boza 

Boza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gavtek

Where can I find someone that will copy "long" keys?

Just trapsed around Satwa trying my luck but only one place said that they could do it but wanted 150 Dhs per key!!!

The key is 6cm long in total, with the actual blade part 4cm. 

I'm no expert on keys but I didn't foresee this being a problem.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I got keys made in ibn battuta next to geant. Quick, easy, and cheap. No idea if they can do it that small, but throwing it out there.


----------



## Whatever!

*Thorntons Ice Cream!*


----------



## Eng.Khaled

Try the shop called "Minutes" in Dubai Mall, near wetros... You'll find the same shop in Deira City Center... But I guess they will be more expensive!




Gavtek said:


> Where can I find someone that will copy "long" keys?
> 
> Just trapsed around Satwa trying my luck but only one place said that they could do it but wanted 150 Dhs per key!!!
> 
> The key is 6cm long in total, with the actual blade part 4cm.
> 
> I'm no expert on keys but I didn't foresee this being a problem.


----------



## Gavtek

Minutes at Ibn Battuta said they can't do it. Keep in mind that it's not just a normal key apparently.

Just spoke to the woman on the reception desk at the building I'm moving to and she said I'm not supposed to duplicate the key but the only place she knows that can do it is in Satwa and would cost around 150 Dhs each.


----------



## Whatever!

Gavtek said:


> Minutes at Ibn Battuta said they can't do it. Keep in mind that it's not just a normal key apparently.
> 
> Just spoke to the woman on the reception desk at the building I'm moving to and she said I'm not supposed to duplicate the key but the only place she knows that can do it is in Satwa and would cost around 150 Dhs each.



Don’t be surprised if you are asked for an NOC to duplicate a key..lol..


----------



## Eng.Khaled

Funny! 




Whatever! said:


> Don’t be surprised if you are asked for an NOC to duplicate a key..lol..


----------



## Bigjimbo

Gavtek said:


> Minutes at Ibn Battuta said they can't do it. Keep in mind that it's not just a normal key apparently.
> 
> Just spoke to the woman on the reception desk at the building I'm moving to and she said I'm not supposed to duplicate the key but the only place she knows that can do it is in Satwa and would cost around 150 Dhs each.


Where are you moving Gavtek? If its Marina Residence the Palm, then that is a good price. I got qouted 450 dirk at Key Magic in Satwa, the only place that could do it apparently.


----------



## pamela0810

Does it help that I once paid AED 10 to get a key replaced in Karama?


----------



## Gavtek

Bigjimbo said:


> Where are you moving Gavtek? If its Marina Residence the Palm, then that is a good price. I got qouted 450 dirk at Key Magic in Satwa, the only place that could do it apparently.


Fairmont Residence. Magic Key is the place that quoted 150 Dhs. Looks like that's where I'm headed tonight then.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Gavtek said:


> Fairmont Residence. Magic Key is the place that quoted 150 Dhs. Looks like that's where I'm headed tonight then.


Did you get a 3 bed there?


----------



## Gavtek

Nope, sacrificed a bedroom to get more room in all the other rooms. Have a lovely view of the coastline from the trunk of the Palm all the way to the end of JBR so I'm happy enough with that! Still had to sell the pool table though


----------



## Bigjimbo

Gavtek said:


> Nope, sacrificed a bedroom to get more room in all the other rooms. Have a lovely view of the coastline from the trunk of the Palm all the way to the end of JBR so I'm happy enough with that! Still had to sell the pool table though


Dammit! You should have called! Nice apartments though. Congrats.......


----------



## confused.dom

I am yet to find a pair of flip-flops that don't turn into ice skates when treading upon Dubai's various shiny tiled surfaces.
Time to try some chunky sandals i guess.


----------



## imom

bibi said:


> Nutrition Zone in Town Centre and ibn Battuta also stock Holland & Barret brand powder Vit C - good value for mney


Nutrition Zone had it. Picked it up today. Thanks again!


----------



## Red_Nosed

I want padded sports bra!!!! Have only seen 1 brand and it's too costly!!!


----------



## Red_Nosed

confused.dom said:


> I am yet to find a pair of flip-flops that don't turn into ice skates when treading upon Dubai's various shiny tiled surfaces.
> Time to try some chunky sandals i guess.


Fit flops seem to walk well on wet tiled surfaces - plus they are super comfy for my feet.


----------



## Gums

Where do I find reasonably priced children's vitamins? 

The few that I have seen cost an arm and a leg and are filled or actually coated with sugar. I am super new here though so maybe this is an easy one?


----------



## Red_Nosed

sadubai said:


> I am a bit of a cleaning products freak. I use an American non-bleach whitener called White Brite and/or Napisan for whitening. I use Shout colour catcher sheets so colours don't run. Shout stain remover with spout brush to take out stains. A wax stick stain remover to immediately pre-treat stains so they can be washed later. Wright's cream silver polish for polishing my silver. Goo Gone for candle wax. Which supermarkets are best stocked for this kind of stuff? TIA.


I bought the last bottle of Goo Gone from ACE Hardware (Festival City) a few weeks ago


----------



## Gavtek

I'm not sure if you can get these anywhere, but here goes: adhesive cable tidies.

You know those little things you hammer into the skirting board along the edge of the floor to run cables around the room?

Well, can you get versions that work without being nailed to anything like with a sticky pad or something? Under my window it's all tiled so nailing isn't an option (and there's no gap between tiles).


----------



## Jynxgirl

Red_Nosed said:


> I want padded sports bra!!!! Have only seen 1 brand and it's too costly!!!


If you are large chested, just give up and order them. I went to the different places that have been suggested and nothing.


----------



## Confiture

Gavtek said:


> I'm not sure if you can get these anywhere, but here goes: adhesive cable tidies.
> 
> You know those little things you hammer into the skirting board along the edge of the floor to run cables around the room?
> 
> Well, can you get versions that work without being nailed to anything like with a sticky pad or something? Under my window it's all tiled so nailing isn't an option (and there's no gap between tiles).



I have some of these. How many do you need?


----------



## Gavtek

Hard to say, about 2 dozen perhaps, it's for the surround sound speakers. If you don't have that much, where did you get them?


----------



## Confiture

They were packed in my tool chest - will check how many there are and let you know....


----------



## Confiture

Yep, I have plenty.

Drop me a PM and I'll meet you somewhere - don't want anything for them.


----------



## Steve2622

Just the normal Haribo Star mix?


----------



## CABear

Can I buy good coffee cream anywhere? I like the 18% fat I was buying in Canada but I can't find any here? Even half&half?


----------



## Amal_44

CABear said:


> Can I buy good coffee cream anywhere? I like the 18% fat I was buying in Canada but I can't find any here? Even half&half?


I was surprised to discover they use that condensed stuff as coffee cream myself. What about the original or flavoured creamers (...coffee mate)? They also have single cream, its in the refrigerated section, but I am not sure about the fat content.


----------



## Gavtek

Confiture said:


> Yep, I have plenty.
> 
> Drop me a PM and I'll meet you somewhere - don't want anything for them.


Thanks for the offer, but found a big box in Ace yesterday for 15 Dhs so just grabbed them


----------



## Mr Rossi

> don't want anything for them.





Gavtek said:


> Thanks for the offer, but found a big box in Ace yesterday for 15 Dhs


Are you sure you're from Aberdeen?


----------



## bigbang70

*fruits and veggies*

I just found a fruit and veggie company that has a really good selection and good fruit,,, Uni frutti is the name


----------



## imom

Has anyone seen a good traditional advent calendar?


----------



## BedouGirl

imom said:


> Has anyone seen a good traditional advent calendar?


Choitrams and Spinneys.

This answer also stands for the poster looking for Coffeemate,


----------



## Amal_44

Amal_44 said:


> I was surprised to discover they use that condensed stuff as coffee cream myself. What about the original or flavoured creamers (...coffee mate)? They also have single cream, its in the refrigerated section, but I am not sure about the fat content.


meant to say I use coffee mate, they have it just about everywhere


----------



## imom

BedouGirl said:


> Choitrams and Spinneys.
> 
> This answer also stands for the poster looking for Coffeemate,


Spinneys Motor City doesn't have them, I'll try another. Where exactly did you see them?


----------



## BedouGirl

How strange. If you can get to Safa Park Choits, Umm Sequeim or Mercato Spinneys. I can also remember seeing it in Carrefour. Never had a problem getting it here, we use it for the office.


----------



## Gavtek

Here's one, lamp shades!

I've got light bulbs fitted dangling from the celing so I want to buy some lampshades to fit round them.

Seemingly, it's almost impossible to buy them here.

Home Centre
Homes R Us
Q Home Interiors
ONE Home Furnishings
Danube Home
@Home
Pier Import
Ace Hardware

All of these places don't have any and their staff have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.

IKEA has a small selection, but they're mostly ugly, and even then, 75% of the ones they have are broken. Seriously, it looks like they've been used in a football match.

I don't want to buy some big chandelier, or mess about with wiring and drilling holes, it can't be that hard can it?


----------



## marc

This ones a long shot.

- a decent girl!  


All my comfort food needs are taken care of by Park n Shop, love that place for drinks, sweets and crisps.


----------



## AB-Fit

Sweet potatoes! 

Reggae reggae sauce!


----------



## Gavtek

Can get those in most supermarkets, Park & Shop were selling Levi Roots soft drinks for a while too.

I buy sweet potato from Spinneys regularly, Choithrams sell it too. And Geant.


----------



## Steve2622

marc said:


> This ones a long shot.
> 
> - a decent girl!


I brought mine with me from from Britain...


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> Here's one, lamp shades!
> 
> I've got light bulbs fitted dangling from the celing so I want to buy some lampshades to fit round them.
> 
> Seemingly, it's almost impossible to buy them here.
> 
> Home Centre
> Homes R Us
> Q Home Interiors
> ONE Home Furnishings
> Danube Home
> @Home
> Pier Import
> Ace Hardware
> 
> All of these places don't have any and their staff have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.
> 
> IKEA has a small selection, but they're mostly ugly, and even then, 75% of the ones they have are broken. Seriously, it looks like they've been used in a football match.
> 
> I don't want to buy some big chandelier, or mess about with wiring and drilling holes, it can't be that hard can it?


I would immediately have said Ikea but obviously not.... My first suggestion is Zara Home, opposite The One in Jumeirah but I am not convinced about that so my two suggestions are to trawl the SZR from Ace downwards and also the strip of home furnishing shops on the Zabeel Road near Aarti. In Dubai Mall, you have Bloomingdales and IWannaGoHome and quite a few other stores and there's also Crate and Barrel and Oottery Barn and what about Marina?


----------



## BedouGirl

marc said:


> This ones a long shot.
> 
> - a decent girl!
> 
> All my comfort food needs are taken care of by Park n Shop, love that place for drinks, sweets and crisps.


I have eligible female friends looking for decent boys 


----------



## LizG

I just need some postage stamps! I've tried working out the locations of the post offices from the Emirates Post website but as I'm still fairly new and not very familar with the various areas I've done nothing but confuse myself. And accidently tear my map. Are there any in major malls that I've missed?


----------



## safee

LizG said:


> I just need some postage stamps! I've tried working out the locations of the post offices from the Emirates Post website but as I'm still fairly new and not very familar with the various areas I've done nothing but confuse myself. And accidently tear my map. Are there any in major malls that I've missed?


hallmark in shopping malls sell stamp. i have just found this out today myself


----------



## pamela0810

A date for New Year's Eve


----------



## Gavtek

pamela0810 said:


> A date for New Year's Eve


I'll be more than happy to oblige.

It's the 31st December.


----------



## pamela0810

Gavtek said:


> I'll be more than happy to oblige.
> 
> It's the 31st December.


Is this confirmed? Has the moon been "sighted" already?


----------



## wazza2222

Gavtek said:


> I'll be more than happy to oblige.
> 
> It's the 31st December.


Funny ******:clap2:


----------



## wazza2222

pamela0810 said:


> A date for New Year's Eve


Chocolate coated or plain?


----------



## Amal_44

I am looking for a toddler board and a front bar for a Bugaboo stroller... any ideas?


----------



## NeoPhoenix

1) casino
2) pork


----------



## Confiture

Mr.Sleek said:


> 1) casino
> 2) pork


1, Online
2, Spinneys / Park n Shop


----------



## NeoPhoenix

Confiture said:


> 1, Online
> 2, Spinneys / Park n Shop



Its no fun to play poker online, theres no tell.

And the rush of a casino - 

but thanks, will try spinneys


----------



## Mr Rossi

Mr.Sleek said:


> Its no fun to play poker online, theres no tell.


Mmmmmmmm, we must have a game sometime....


----------



## LizG

safee said:


> hallmark in shopping malls sell stamp. i have just found this out today myself


Thanks so much. This is so useful!


----------



## mr_ap

Confiture said:


> Tried in the Al Wasl Road Sinneys yesterday and it was Chow Mein & Beef/ tomato only.
> 
> 
> The search continues!


daily gourmet in Murjan JBR sells chicken and mushroom pot noodles..saw it today!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

the little plastic hooks (usually green) you can use to hang baubles on a christmas tree. Carrefour/spinneys/ace don't know what they are. Far less tedious than tying them on with string.


----------



## sezley

Jumeirah Jim said:


> the little plastic hooks (usually green) you can use to hang baubles on a christmas tree. Carrefour/spinneys/ace don't know what they are. Far less tedious than tying them on with string.


The one and park and shop had little green hooks last year.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

sezley said:


> The one and park and shop had little green hooks last year.


Thanks!


----------



## Champagne Blonde

Sliced Bread!!!!
Have searched Waitrose, Carrefour, Lulu's, Geant, Spinney's, Le Marche... but the bread for toasting is ****e.... I am an Aussie but lived in London for 9yrs & am missing good quality thick sliced toast!!! Ideally wholemeal or grain...


----------



## BedouGirl

Champagne Blonde said:


> Sliced Bread!!!!
> Have searched Waitrose, Carrefour, Lulu's, Geant, Spinney's, Le Marche... but the bread for toasting is ****e.... I am an Aussie but lived in London for 9yrs & am missing good quality thick sliced toast!!! Ideally wholemeal or grain...


Seriously? Park and Shop and Carrefour will slice your bread for toasting (ie, thicker). Highly recommend Choitrams Bi-Wikinger if you like seedy bread.


----------



## safee

BedouGirl said:


> Seriously? Park and Shop and Carrefour will slice your bread for toasting (ie, thicker). Highly recommend Choitrams Bi-Wikinger if you like seedy bread.


Geant have got it. you need to ask them to slice it for you.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

zin said:


> Customer service!
> 
> In all seriousness, a nice Cypriot kebab!


Ayeee what have you done!? I'm on the next flight out there - one anamikto with everything please?

There's a Greek (not Cypriot) souvlaki place on the Beach Road a little further down (towards Madinat) and on the other side of the road from Mercato. Was great when they opened but the quality's gone south since. Otherwise, there's always Elia at the Majestic in Bur Dubai - they do excellent pork souvlaki with horiatiki pita. I know, not Cypriot, but close?


----------



## LCass

Have you seen Yogi tea anywhere? Especially the black chai - just wondering if I need to ship a year's supply


----------



## Jezza

Peking duck .... I'm looking for the shredded version and not the sliced duck they tend to serve in most restaurants here.


----------



## Gavtek

Trader Vics at the Madinat is the place to go for that. They bring out the whole duck and shred it at your table.


----------



## Jezza

Thanks gav. I've spent nearly 3 years looking.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Can anyone tell me where to get Oil Of Olay and Christian Dior make ups. Would go to Boots in the UK but think they are more pharmaceutical here, no?


----------



## Amal_44

Dior is at Sephora and lots of other stores, I've seen it at every mall. Oil of Olay might be at Boots, they do have lots of cosmetics here not pharmacy, but Olay you can also get at Carrefour, etc.


----------



## Sarah Joy

Good morning,
I'm sure these things are available somewhere in Dubai I just have yet to come across them....

1) where can I get good quality glassware from - specifically scotch and whiskey glasses?

2) I need a tool shop that I can get stuff from like long extension cords without massive power boards attached, tape measure, hammer etc.

3) has anybody recently had affordable custom made men's business shirts done and would highly recommend their tailor?

(I live in the area of the world trade center)

Thankyou so much for your help!

Sarah


----------



## Gavtek

Tool Shop - Ace Hardware at Festival City


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Sarah Joy said:


> Good morning,
> I'm sure these things are available somewhere in Dubai I just have yet to come across them....
> 
> 1) where can I get good quality glassware from - specifically scotch and whiskey glasses?
> 
> 2) I need a tool shop that I can get stuff from like long extension cords without massive power boards attached, tape measure, hammer etc.
> 
> 3) has anybody recently had affordable custom made men's business shirts done and would highly recommend their tailor?
> 
> (I live in the area of the world trade center)
> 
> Thankyou so much for your help!
> 
> Sarah


2) Tool Shop - Speedex, behind the new Oasis Mall on Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Quoz. It is what Wikes used to be to B&Q if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sarah Joy

Gavtek said:


> Tool Shop - Ace Hardware at Festival City


Thanks Gavtek.

I need to go to ikea this week at festival city - is ace in the same complex or anywhere near Ikea??

Still learning my way around


----------



## Mr Rossi

Sarah Joy said:


> I need to go to ikea this week at festival city - is ace in the same complex or anywhere near Ikea??


It's across the car park from the main Festival Centre mall. Though if you are going to Ikea, you can't miss it.


----------



## BedouGirl

For your glasses, try The One, Zara Home, @Home, Bloomingdales, Crate and Barrel, Villeroy and Boche, Tavola, the list is endless really.


----------



## Gums

OK, I mentioned vitamins before on an earlier page, but I still haven't had any luck finding them.

If anyone sees flintstone type vitamins for kids let me know! All I can find here are these gummy things that are coated with big bits of sugar.


----------



## laurencree

Confiture said:


> Chicken & Mushroom Pot Noodle.
> 
> Yes it's filth but every so often I get the urge....


Have you tried waitros in dubai marina mall??


----------



## laurencree

Dowl eggburts gold blend instant coffee other coffee just doesnt taste the same!!


----------



## laurencree

Oh and i need glue desolver for glue in hair extentions.... My hair is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## ExpatAmerican

*Organic Grocery Store -- Dubai Mall*



IronPup said:


> Mine is more of a question as I'm still such a newbie! (one week in)
> 
> Can you get free range chicken/eggs/organic dairy here at all? I've only looked so far in Carrefour as that's the nearest supermarket to me, but I just want to know if I'm wasting my time even contemplating it! I saw organic eggs (my God, the markup over the other eggs!), but nothing relating to welfare standards. I like my meat ethical & dairy organic where poss. Spinneys? And if it is available, I presume it attracts a huuuuuuge premium, but how huge?
> 
> Thank you, gurus


Not sure if they have legit free range chicken, but the organic grocery store in Dubai Mall does have a decent selection though expect to pay the premium. Its on LG floor closer to the fountain than to the main entrance.


----------



## fcjb1970

Tempe. I know there is an Indonesian supermarket in Abu Dhabi where you can get, but does anyone know of someplace in Dubai?


----------



## aak

markers for graffiti 

hmm.. and fluorescent tattoo markers


----------



## TommyTGT

Good big and tall clothes...anybody have recommendations on a tailor?


----------



## GreyGT-C

Gavtek said:


> Minutes at Ibn Battuta said they can't do it. Keep in mind that it's not just a normal key apparently.
> 
> Just spoke to the woman on the reception desk at the building I'm moving to and she said I'm not supposed to duplicate the key but the only place she knows that can do it is in Satwa and would cost around 150 Dhs each.



Just go to dragon mart and buy a new lockset, that's what i did.... keep the old one handy for when you move.Also, you can get the ones that don't require the key to lock/unlock the door from the inside of the house... which annoys the hell out of me, and the keys can be reproduced at "Minutes" in most of the malls


----------



## Gavtek

Wasn't possible to do that, the locks are similar to hotel doors and can also be opened with a swipe card, definitely not a good idea to start messing about with that.


----------



## Confiture

laurencree said:


> Have you tried waitros in dubai marina mall??


Tried there today, no Chicken & Mushroom Pot Noodle.




Have seen pretty much EVERY other flavour over here :

Chow Mein
Beef & Tomato
Original Curry
Bombay Bad Boy

....even though Chicken & Mushroom probably sells as much as all the others added together in the UK!!

Honestly not that big a deal when I posted this but it's becoming an obsession now!

:lol:


----------



## Sarah Joy

TommyTGT said:


> Good big and tall clothes...anybody have recommendations on a tailor?


Hi tommy,

I am also really keen to find a good big and tall clothes shop - especially one that stocks big men's shoes!!!!

We are now trying to find recommendations for an affordable and decent tailor to custom make some men's business clothes.

If you have any luck with suggestions please pm me.

Anyone else who might be able to help - it would be most appreciated.

Thank you 

Sarah


----------



## TommyTGT

Sarah, PM to remind me in a bit. I've got a friend of a friend who swears by one that we're going to see later this week. If he's any good I'll let you know. As for the shoes, I think we're just screwed. I've been figuring on just getting a big order shipped in from the US.



Sarah Joy said:


> Hi tommy,
> 
> I am also really keen to find a good big and tall clothes shop - especially one that stocks big men's shoes!!!!
> 
> We are now trying to find recommendations for an affordable and decent tailor to custom make some men's business clothes.
> 
> If you have any luck with suggestions please pm me.
> 
> Anyone else who might be able to help - it would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sarah


----------



## Sarah Joy

TommyTGT said:


> Sarah, PM to remind me in a bit. I've got a friend of a friend who swears by one that we're going to see later this week. If he's any good I'll let you know. As for the shoes, I think we're just screwed. I've been figuring on just getting a big order shipped in from the US.


Tommy,

Thanks so much - would love to hear your feedback!

Sarah


----------



## marcelk

Found shoes size 13 (eq 47 in Europe) yesterday at Timberland store in Mall of the Emirates, and that was the first time I got some decent shoes here 
Marcel


----------



## Confiture

Found Chicken & Mushroom Pot Noodles in Park n Shop this afternoon, so bought 3!

FAR too much turkey, roast potatoes, chocolates left to even think about trying one, but they're in the cupboard now, ready for when I want to commit a crime against taste!!


----------



## Steve2622

Hi sarah, I'm 6ft5 and a uk 13 size in shoe there is a big and tall shop in jbr just along from tim horton and up on the next level bit. I found skate shoes to fit me in RAGE in Emirates mall if you're looking for casual shoes...



Sarah Joy said:


> Hi tommy,
> 
> I am also really keen to find a good big and tall clothes shop - especially one that stocks big men's shoes!!!!
> 
> We are now trying to find recommendations for an affordable and decent tailor to custom make some men's business clothes.
> 
> If you have any luck with suggestions please pm me.
> 
> Anyone else who might be able to help - it would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sarah


----------



## andrea_ms

hey ironpup... you can find those things at the dubai mall in the organic supermarket in the lower floor... its called organic foods and cafe...


----------



## confused.dom

We have been looking for a sodastream or Mr Butler's soda maker ,which seems to be the equivalent in this neck of the woods.
Have tried Lulu's as was mentioned elsewhere as a possible outlet ,no luck.
Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## NeoPhoenix

Lulu would've been my first suggestion but since you already checked that out i'm at a loss.

what about Carrefour, dont know if you've already tried that.

I had one back home, pretty nifty thing to have in a home


----------



## Gavtek

confused.dom said:


> We have been looking for a sodastream or Mr Butler's soda maker ,which seems to be the equivalent in this neck of the woods.
> Have tried Lulu's as was mentioned elsewhere as a possible outlet ,no luck.
> Thanks in advance for any leads.


Soda Stream? You'd probably need to track down a Delorean and drive it down Sheikh Zayed Road at 88mph until you reach the 1980's to get one of those!


----------



## FItOutGuy

Gavtek said:


> Soda Stream? You'd probably need to track down a Delorean and drive it down Sheikh Zayed Road at 88mph until you reach the 1980's to get one of those!


They're making a comeback in the UK. You can't move for them in the supermarket. They're even advertising them on the TV again. Britain truly has returned to the 80s.


----------



## siobhanwf

If you can't get hold of a sodastream why not try a soda syphon. The one that you use small gas bulbs to carbonate. I found mine in a catering suppliers here in Portugal. It is easier to get refills for than The soda stream.


----------



## confused.dom

My sodastream search has run out of gas, visits to various Lulu's, phone calls to Ajman, emails to UK ,enough is enough.
The business of fizzyness | Life and style | guardian.co.uk
There is a particular reply to the above article that amused me....
'My dad tried to sodastreamificate some home brewed beer once. 
My parents divorced shortly afterwards. Not sure if the two were linked... turns out it's surprisingly tricky to mop the ceiling.'
Off to buy another 12 litres of Blu.


----------



## cami

lovage. that's one thing i have to bring from home. 

then dill. i mean, the real thing, not the aromatic herb they sell here in carefour as dill. i could find some in abu dhabi, in the fresh and vegetable market. 

third, i'd say good cooking pots. gee, you have to pay an arm and a leg for some good castiron pots and pans, and not even those are reliable. 

fourth, good cotton clothes. everything is nylon, plastic, polyester, and so thin you could use them as cheesecloth no matter the price you have to pay... beats me really why some people come to buy their clothes here.

fifth and last, pet food. a vet told me all the cr*p that doesn't sell in the rest of the world is sent here, and all is made in asia in factories that don't follow any standards and use the meat of animals that have died very suspect deaths. as a human, you got a choice as to whether to cook or not, but as a pet...


----------



## teuchter

Gavtek said:


> Can you get Rubicon Mango in Dubai?


Was in Lulu Al Barsha this morning, and I noticed they have 8 different flavours of Rubicon on sale (including mango) - price ranged from Dhs6.90-Dhs9.90 per litre, depending on the flavour. I was also happy to find that they sell Mackies ice cream 

(God only knows why, but when I saw Rubicon on the shelf, I remembered that someone had asked about it on here, so did a search for the post when I got home.)

teuchter


----------



## teuchter

fcjb1970 said:


> Tempe. I know there is an Indonesian supermarket in Abu Dhabi where you can get, but does anyone know of someplace in Dubai?


We buy ours in one of two places here in Dubai: the small Indonesian supermarket in Karama (just along the street from the Betawi Café Indonesian restaurant), or from Sari Nusa Indonesian restaurant in Diyafah St (or should that be 2nd December St.?!)

teuchter


----------



## ziokendo

Someone knows where can I find licorice dried root sticks ?


----------



## scottyw

I appreciate that this question is a year old but i run lots of cables all the time and when i have a situation like yours i find that a small splodge of clear bathroom silicon will hold the cable almost invisibly.



Gavtek said:


> I'm not sure if you can get these anywhere, but here goes: adhesive cable tidies.
> 
> You know those little things you hammer into the skirting board along the edge of the floor to run cables around the room?
> 
> Well, can you get versions that work without being nailed to anything like with a sticky pad or something? Under my window it's all tiled so nailing isn't an option (and there's no gap between tiles).


----------



## vantage

BedouGirl said:


> What's that? And you can't get Chicken Bovril here.


...


----------



## vantage

Gums said:


> Where do I find reasonably priced children's vitamins?
> 
> The few that I have seen cost an arm and a leg and are filled or actually coated with sugar. I am super new here though so maybe this is an easy one?


is fresh fruit and veg not the cheap answer?
better than a life of pill-popping!


----------



## cairogal

Elphaba said:


> I thought I'd start a thread so we can all help each other find less common items in Dubai. You'd be surprised what you can get here - you just have to know where to go.
> 
> Post anything you are looking for and hopefully other posters will have helpful suggestions.



Though *not impossible* to locate, windshield wipers are not to easy to find in Abu Dhabi. In the US, if I need new wipers, I go to a store like Target (a bit like Tescos or Aldi in the UK), and I can find a wide range of wipers and a list that indicates which models can use which wipers. Why doesn't Carre Four, which sells everything else under the sun, do the same? 

I know some of you will suggest Ace, though I've had no luck purchasing the correct size wipers (and staff have been no help). So, if you're living in the capital, you end up having to drive to Mussaffah, the industrial area/seedy underbelly of the capital, to locate replacements.


----------



## cairogal

Elphaba said:


> Both Spinneys and Choitram sell the Covent Garden soups and Carrefour has some too. (NB - everything here is subject to supply, so if it isn't there one week, do try again. )
> 
> You should find gelatin in the odd pork section. I am sure I've seen it in the larger Spinneys. I brough mine back from the UK last time as it's cheaper.
> 
> There are a number of shops that sell 'health' supplements in the malls. Would they stock vitamin C powder?


I haven't seen Vitamin C powder here, either. Ended up ordering through Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## vantage

cairogal said:


> I haven't seen Vitamin C powder here, either. Ended up ordering through Amazon.co.uk.


they do sell oranges, limes, lemons etc, though........!
Surely everything our body needs is abundantly available in a balanced diet?


----------



## cairogal

vantage said:


> they do sell oranges, limes, lemons etc, though........!
> Surely everything our body needs is abundantly available in a balanced diet?


There are medical uses of Vitamin C powder.


----------



## Garth Vader

Reef Fanning flip-flops
Von Zipper sunglasses
Moose Head Mello deodorant
Beef McCoys
Pepperoni Chicago Town Pizza-pie things

It's my shopping list for when I get home 

Oh, and a decent pub


----------



## Laowei

cairogal said:


> Though *not impossible* to locate, windshield wipers are not to easy to find in Abu Dhabi. In the US, if I need new wipers, I go to a store like Target (a bit like Tescos or Aldi in the UK), and I can find a wide range of wipers and a list that indicates which models can use which wipers. Why doesn't Carre Four, which sells everything else under the sun, do the same?
> 
> I know some of you will suggest Ace, though I've had no luck purchasing the correct size wipers (and staff have been no help). So, if you're living in the capital, you end up having to drive to Mussaffah, the industrial area/seedy underbelly of the capital, to locate replacements.


I'm guessing here and only a guess. Some time ago there was a crackdown on non OEM parts for auto's or 'Fake' parts as the advertising campaign called them, ' if you used fake parts your car would disentigrate and you would inevitably crash and die, was i think the crux of the campaign. Now there are fake parts and their are perfectly good non-OEM parts which are freely available in most countries, except it seems here. 

My feeling is that as all the major automotive companes here are sold through certain large groups which have the monoploy on that brand for sales, service etc. If you want a Honda part you have 1 outlet and 1 company to buy that from, having the choice to buy a cheaper product which is essentially the same would hurt the profits of these companies. So to protect their monopoly non OEM parts are branded as fake and hence illegal. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vantage

cairogal said:


> There are medical uses of Vitamin C powder.


that's fine then!

(just one of my pet hates!)
I'm a farmer's boy, you see!


----------



## vantage

Garth Vader said:


> Oh, and a decent pub




Can you get me one whilst you're at it?

Ideally with cask ales, and a roaring fire with a wet dog drying in front of it.


----------



## Gavtek

Garth Vader said:


> Beef McCoys


Park & Shop sell these.

Along with Mexican Chilli flavour with the Taj Mahal and some elephants on the packet.


----------



## lxinuk

I would love to know if anyone has found Tigi Curlesque Curls Rock Amplifier!

Boots stock Tigi but not the Curlesque range! Tigi don't answer my emails! Tigi website refers to suppliers who have replied saying no! 

Any hairdressers that can help? (am currently having it brought in for me but it's a pain!) 

Thx in advance !!


----------



## lxinuk

Gavtek said:


> Park & Shop sell these.
> 
> Along with Mexican Chilli flavour with the Taj Mahal and some elephants on the packet.


This is brilliant!


----------



## lxinuk

vantage said:


> that's fine then!
> 
> (just one of my pet hates!)
> I'm a farmer's boy, you see!


You are not alone! (for general use obviously! I have no knowledge of the rights/wrongs of medical use!)


----------



## Gwayland7

Reef Flip Flops in Sun and Sand Sport, have a pretty large variety too, I bought a couple of pairs last month. 
With you on the Beef McCoys and Chicago town pizzas, they just don't seem to use tomato sauce on the pizza's here.




Garth Vader said:


> Reef Fanning flip-flops
> Von Zipper sunglasses
> Moose Head Mello deodorant
> Beef McCoys
> Pepperoni Chicago Town Pizza-pie things
> 
> It's my shopping list for when I get home
> 
> Oh, and a decent pub


----------



## Guest

Any idea where I can get a coffee mug/cup that changes color depending on temp? Maybe a shop in Dubai Mall?

And is there a shop that sells only cool and weird stuff? Like a clock that shows math questions instead of everynumber, funny condoms etc?


----------



## Gavtek

I don't know if they have those items specifically but Tarsam Image in MOE or Dubai Mall often has weird stuff like that.

Virgin Megastore is probably worth a look for your mug.


----------



## Chocoholic

nathanalgren said:


> Any idea where I can get a coffee mug/cup that changes color depending on temp? Maybe a shop in Dubai Mall?
> 
> And is there a shop that sells only cool and weird stuff? Like a clock that shows math questions instead of everynumber, funny condoms etc?


Funny condoms? er remember where you are! However, run of the mill condoms are available in every petrol station, supermarket and pharmacy. You might like a shop called Whizz - they tend to have lots of weird and quirky stuff.

Virgin megastores also can do some random cool gadgets.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Chocoholic and Gavtek! I will check those stores out after work. 

No Whizz in Dubai Mall though, gotta go to MOE sometime. 

Btw that clock and condoms were just examples that came to my mind from a store that sells really cool stuff in Amsterdam, not because I need them. Atm I only need the mug


----------



## pamela0810

nathanalgren said:


> Thanks Chocoholic and Gavtek! I will check those stores out after work.
> 
> No Whizz in Dubai Mall though, gotta go to MOE sometime.
> 
> Btw that clock and condoms were just examples that came to my mind from a store that sells really cool stuff in Amsterdam, not because I need them. Atm I only need the mug


They sell some other cool stuff in Amsterdam that you won't find in Dubai too.


----------



## Chocoholic

LOL well Amsterdam is a whole different kettle of fish.

Oh I found this whilst googling, can be bought online here: http://uae.souq.com/ae-en/colour-change-mug/s/


----------



## Guest

So no Red Light Districts here?? 

Thank you for souq website! It looks awesome!


----------



## BedouGirl

OK, I have one. I want to hire a hostess trolley for Xmas Day. From the search I did today, I reckon I could buy one, but cannot seem to find one to hire for a day.


----------



## Guest

Gavtek said:


> I don't know if they have those items specifically but Tarsam Image in MOE or Dubai Mall often has weird stuff like that.
> 
> Virgin Megastore is probably worth a look for your mug.


I found an awesome one in Tarsam, but it was way too cheesy. I d feel like a creep if I bought that for her.

Empty or cold it said: The mug is lonely without coffee. 
Hot: And I am lonely without you too.

Empty or cold it said: There is something important I want to ask you.
Hot: Will you be mine? (or smth like that with hearts)

And other than that, no normal options in any of the stores. Failure.

I will order online I think.


----------



## Naddy89

Gums said:


> OK, I mentioned vitamins before on an earlier page, but I still haven't had any luck finding them.
> 
> If anyone sees flintstone type vitamins for kids let me know! All I can find here are these gummy things that are coated with big bits of sugar.



I'll be there soon and I'm coming from Canada, I can bring you some if you don't find any...or until you do


----------



## Guest

I cant seem to find a low-profile graphics card for my work computer. Any ideas?

It should have a smaller bracket than usual cards, because my work computer has a small factor form box with a PCI express slot.


----------



## saraswat

nathanalgren said:


> I cant seem to find a low-profile graphics card for my work computer. Any ideas?
> 
> It should have a smaller bracket than usual cards, because my work computer has a small factor form box with a PCI express slot.


Graphic , in Video Cards in UAE | Souq

Al Ain Centre (Computer Plaza) - Dubai, United Arab Emirates (UAE) - TEN Yellow Pages


----------



## fcjb1970

nathanalgren said:


> I cant seem to find a low-profile graphics card for my work computer. Any ideas?
> 
> It should have a smaller bracket than usual cards, because my work computer has a small factor form box with a PCI express slot.


The only place you might find it in Dubai is Al Ain Center (Computer Plaza) on Al Mankhool, next to Spinneys.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, I will check that place out.


----------



## bozi

Guys any idea from where I can get Darth Moul key chain ??? i tried Virgin Megastore and other stores like toyshop etc...


----------



## sammylou

i saw yogi tea at the organic shop in dubai mall although i think they moved from there now. i think they also have a location in the greens. not sure if they had the chai.


----------



## sammylou

i was sooooo disappointed to discover that not only did starbucks here NOT have chai lattes but they didn't serve the Tazo brand teas. they didn't even have regular bag chai. costa has their version which is decent but they use poweder so i always find that near the bottom it gets gritty. i've tried the red tea latte from little more at marina mall and again, it's tasty but it's not chai flavour. sigh.

i was quite surprised because given our proximity to india i thought naturally it would be a common beverage not only at starbucks but at other coffee/tea shops. even the supermarkets don't seem to carry chai tea bag options. am i missing something? anyone found a good chai latte out there?


----------



## Gavtek

sammylou said:


> i was sooooo disappointed to discover that not only did starbucks here NOT have chai lattes


They used to, but for some ridiculous reason stopped about 2 and a half years ago.

Since then, I have managed to acquire the taste for coffee and can't go a day without the stuff.

So maybe they do know what they're doing. The swines.


----------



## peterpan123

Fat Free Stuff like cottage cheese or any other kind of cheese. Only in very few supermarkets for a ridiculous price!!


----------



## sammylou

anyone know if I can get Swiss made Sigg water bottles?


----------



## Ickle_Em

Anyone know if you can find Dove summer glow here (a moisturiser with a bit of fake tan in) for normal to dark skin? I've found a few tinted moisturisers but none as good as Dove for the money - most are expensive. I know I could just sit in the sun (& am now!) but it's hard to maintain a decent colour when working full time.
Thanks


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov

My advice to u is to try "Carrot sun tanning lotion", if you google it you'll find a Facebook page for it in Dubai/UAE and based on my and a lot of white skin friends experience, within the same day you/others will see the difference of ur skin color as well it will stay for long period of days at least 2 week.

U only need to be under the sun for 1h at least.

It's a bit expensive but it has the quality.
And if u has a sensitive skin then use sun protection separately coz carrot sun is free-protection 
Good luck


----------



## lxinuk

lxinuk said:


> I would love to know if anyone has found Tigi Curlesque Curls Rock Amplifier!
> 
> Boots stock Tigi but not the Curlesque range! Tigi don't answer my emails! Tigi website refers to suppliers who have replied saying no!
> 
> Any hairdressers that can help? (am currently having it brought in for me but it's a pain!)
> 
> Thx in advance !!


Just in case anyone else is reading, I've now found two stockists and I'm happy


----------



## terdubai

Sigg water bottles at go sports in mirdiff city centre!


----------



## Guest

I am going to Moscow for New Year vacation, but I have no winter clothes at all!

So do you know any place where I can buy winter clothes without paying a lot? I dont wanna spend a lot as I will use them only for 5 days.


----------



## saraswat

nathanalgren said:


> I am going to Moscow for New Year vacation, but I have no winter clothes at all!
> 
> So do you know any place where I can buy winter clothes without paying a lot? I dont wanna spend a lot as I will use them only for 5 days.


Well Moscow is pretty freaking cold!!! lol, so i would recommend you get branded stuff that is sure to keep you warm (rather than getting some knock off/no-name winter wear which makes you feel like you have a t-shirt on....)... best bet would be the outlet mall... they have a Columbia sports wear store in there with some pretty decent deals off and on.. might be worth a look... that is if you are looking to get like winter jackets and stuff and not formal winter clothes...


----------



## Mr Rossi

nathanalgren said:


> I am going to Moscow for New Year vacation, but I have no winter clothes at all!
> 
> So do you know any place where I can buy winter clothes without paying a lot? I dont wanna spend a lot as I will use them only for 5 days.


Sun & Sand sports have a sale on where you'll get North Face winter jackets fairly cheap.


----------



## Guest

It is around -15 in Moscow. I will die there, I better buy some quality stuff, you are right saraswat. `I am not rich enough to buy cheap stuff` 

Mr Rossi, I googled that and it looks like they have a store in Dubai Mall. I will check it out today. 

Thank you.


----------



## Gavtek

There's a Sun & Sands Sports Outlet Store in Al Quoz behind Gold & Diamond Park. You'll get cheap North Face or Columbia jackets there.


----------



## Mr Rossi

nathanalgren said:


> I googled that and it looks like they have a store in Dubai Mall. I will check it out today.


They have stores in malls all over Dubai and a few stand alone ones too. Their biggest is across Um Suqeim Road from the big Lulu behind Mall Of Emirates which will probably be the best for choice but any should do.


----------



## rsinner

nathanalgren said:


> It is around -15 in Moscow. I will die there, I better buy some quality stuff, you are right saraswat. `I am not rich enough to buy cheap stuff`
> 
> Mr Rossi, I googled that and it looks like they have a store in Dubai Mall. I will check it out today.
> 
> Thank you.


Sun and Sand sports have a factory outlet as well in Al Quoz. As with all factory outlets, you may or may not get what you want though, but discounts are usually pretty good. So if you are looking to save money, this is worth a trip
25.121517,55.207403 - Google Maps

PS: I think MR Rossi is talking about the same store


----------



## Guest

Awesome! Thanks a lot for the information and map.


----------



## Gavtek

IIRC the only Sun and Sands Sports in Dubai Mall is one that sells gym equipment. Better off with Ibn Battuta, MoE or Oasis Centre (or Deira City Centre/Festival Centre if you're down that end) depending on what's closest to you if you want to see the full range, but the prices in the Outlet Store will be cheaper.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Yeah, we're all talking about the same store. The prices are not any cheaper than the sale rail in normal Sun & Sands but as it's a big place you'll get more choice, especially on the jackets.


----------



## Guest

I just called them and they said they are open till 11pm, which is great. I will go check it out after work and hopefully I can get all I need 

According to the weather forecast it will be around -2\-5 degrees. So no big deal but still gotta be prepared for worse.


----------



## Roadworrier

:focus: After 3 months living in Dubai I still cannot find a store that sells decent mens' clothes - most seem to be oriented toward reed-thin disco people who like polyester (or faux silk) suits and form-fitting T-shirts with logos. Even the shoes seem to run small and really pointy. The best shops look to be the ones who sell or make khandouras (aka dishdashes). 

I found myself buying a nice shirt and a light cashmere sportcoat back here in Northern Virginia (US) for the same prices I would buy really crappy, poorly-fitted merchandise in a men's store in the UAE.


----------



## fcjb1970

Roadworrier said:


> :focus: After 3 months living in Dubai I still cannot find a store that sells decent mens' clothes - most seem to be oriented toward reed-thin disco people who like polyester (or faux silk) suits and form-fitting T-shirts with logos. Even the shoes seem to run small and really pointy. The best shops look to be the ones who sell or make khandouras (aka dishdashes).
> 
> I found myself buying a nice shirt and a light cashmere sportcoat back here in Northern Virginia (US) for the same prices I would buy really crappy, poorly-fitted merchandise in a men's store in the UAE.


You mean dress clothes (suits, etc) or just business casual type of stuff, or causal. For the latter two I think looking at the American name stores (dockers, gap) will end up being the best (but expensive compared to home) bets. If you are looking for suits, jump on a plane to Bangkok, you'll get better custom made suits and shirts and the savings will pay for the ticket. Plus you can check out some cool temples. Etihad is always running bargains to Bangkok


----------



## BedouGirl

Have you had a look in one of the Pierre Cardin stores? They seem to run a lot of 'sales'. There's a couple of menswear stores (one is PC) on 2nd December Street in Satwa that sell a mix of suits and casual that don't look too bad from the window displays.


----------



## Mr Rossi

BedouGirl said:


> Have you had a look in one of the Pierre Cardin stores? They seem to run a lot of 'sales'. There's a couple of menswear stores (one is PC) on 2nd December Street in Satwa that sell a mix of suits and casual that don't look too bad from the window displays.


Then what do is pick up a pair of sh!t, fake Raybans, grow some stubble and then walk in front of me when I'm trying to turn in or out of a junction. Really labour the point on how slow you are taking. *You* are in control here. *You* are the big man, and you don't move for anybody. This can also be done in car parks for maximum effect by walking down the middle of lanes instead of at the side.

Also known as "The Lapidus Walk"


----------



## Roadworrier

fcjb1970 said:


> You mean dress clothes (suits, etc) or just business casual type of stuff, or causal. For the latter two I think looking at the American name stores (dockers, gap) will end up being the best (but expensive compared to home) bets. If you are looking for suits, jump on a plane to Bangkok, you'll get better custom made suits and shirts and the savings will pay for the ticket. Plus you can check out some cool temples. Etihad is always running bargains to Bangkok


Dress clothes is what I meant - I can find casual stuff at Gap, American Eagle, sometimes at Springfield (though quality is not as good). Except for the occasional polo that is made in Burma or Sri Lanka, they tend to be more expensive than for comparable clothes in the US. Express shirts (at Dubai Mall) are really colorful but do not have pockets (which makes them useless as a dress shirt). And when I see their 1 inch wide ties I keep thinking either "Mad Men" or "Ferris Bueller's Day Off". I do keep my old ties, but not my early 80's ties. Even my Dad's old ties (two of which I kept after he passed on) were never that thin.

I also thought about going to Hong Kong for the tailored suits and shirts but I would suspect Bangkok is less. Thanks for the tip.....lane:


----------



## Roadworrier

BedouGirl said:


> Have you had a look in one of the Pierre Cardin stores? They seem to run a lot of 'sales'. There's a couple of menswear stores (one is PC) on 2nd December Street in Satwa that sell a mix of suits and casual that don't look too bad from the window displays.


Thanks. Pierre Cardin is unfortunately one of those shops that sell things that are undersized or with uncomfortable material. Yes the stuff looks good in the window displays, but I am somewhat shorter and wider than the mannequins.


----------



## Roadworrier

Mr Rossi said:


> Then what do is pick up a pair of sh!t, fake Raybans, grow some stubble and then walk in front of me when I'm trying to turn in or out of a junction. Really labour the point on how slow you are taking. *You* are in control here. *You* are the big man, and you don't move for anybody. This can also be done in car parks for maximum effect by walking down the middle of lanes instead of at the side.
> 
> Also known as "The Lapidus Walk"


Wait a second.....I actually have REAL Ray-Bans which I wear whenever I step in front of traffic near the junction at JBR or block traffic in the Dubai Mall parking garage. 

I only overdab myself with Lapidus when I know I will be standing in an elevator with 12 people.


----------



## Gavtek

Have you tried Marks and Spencers or Debenhams?

I tend to get my work trousers from M&S and my work shirts from Debenhams (Duffer range), they're comfortable and last a long time.

Pierre Cardin here is utter crap, bought one shirt expecting it to be good quality, it's as thin as public restroom toilet paper and is impossible to iron. Got binned after 1 wear.

I tend to avoid most menswear stores here as they're impossible to go into without Mahmoud from Lebanon more or less leg humping you as soon as you walk in the door covering you in nasty petrol station cologne, hair grease, and stray chest hairs.

Massimo Dutti have a good selection of shoes too, my feet are on the wider side and they're really comfortable while still looking good.


----------



## Roadworrier

Gavtek said:


> Have you tried Marks and Spencers or Debenhams?
> 
> I tend to get my work trousers from M&S and my work shirts from Debenhams (Duffer range), they're comfortable and last a long time.
> 
> Pierre Cardin here is utter crap, bought one shirt expecting it to be good quality, it's as thin as public restroom toilet paper and is impossible to iron. Got binned after 1 wear.
> 
> I tend to avoid most menswear stores here as they're impossible to go into without Mahmoud from Lebanon more or less leg humping you as soon as you walk in the door covering you in nasty petrol station cologne, hair grease, and stray chest hairs.
> 
> Massimo Dutti have a good selection of shoes too, my feet are on the wider side and they're really comfortable while still looking good.


M & S in Abu Dhabi actually has stuff in normal sizes, although I was not impressed with the selection. But I give them credit for having stuff that fits me, at least on the casual side. I'm not actually a blimp, but I am somewhat the opposite of waif-like. I've not really seen what Deb's has to offer in suits, from what I've seen it didn't look like very much (slightly more than LuLu Hypermarket) but maybe I've been to the wrong Deb's store. Problem is I'm spoiled by placed like Jos. A Bank, Macy's or Nordstrom's, which pretty much have everything in men's clothes one would ever want in just about any city in the US. Now if Nordstrom decided to open a store in the UAE...........


----------



## rsinner

Roadworrier said:


> M & S in Abu Dhabi actually has stuff in normal sizes, although I was not impressed with the selection. But I give them credit for having stuff that fits me, at least on the casual side. I'm not actually a blimp, but I am somewhat the opposite of waif-like. I've not really seen what Deb's has to offer in suits, from what I've seen it didn't look like very much (slightly more than LuLu Hypermarket) but maybe I've been to the wrong Deb's store. Problem is I'm spoiled by placed like Jos. A Bank, Macy's or Nordstrom's, which pretty much have everything in men's clothes one would ever want in just about any city in the US. Now if Nordstrom decided to open a store in the UAE...........


well, for clothing and electronics if you compare the US with anywhere else in the world (not just UAE), you will be disappointed. US is the biggest market in the world, and volumes mean economy of scale, which keeps prices down. Plus, there is actual competition. So you will need to manage your expectations, and maybe stock up on your visits home. 

I found that the suits I like were available in Harvey Nichols, but obviously extremely expensive. I ended up buying something from Rodeo Drive in MOE. They have some ranges which are a good mix of price (relatively speaking) and quality. I also liked Paul's in MOE (when they had a sale on).

Now in terms of where to buy - after being disappointed by most places for suits and shirts (unless you pay ridiculous prices), I have started getting stuff stitched. No idea about Bangkok prices, but I recently paid 550 Dhs (+material cost) for a suit and 50 Dhs (+material) for shirts. Beats my (premium) readymade suits and shirts in terms of fitting and material.


----------



## BedouGirl

Hahaha! Am having a good laugh about some of the responses to my cr*p suggestions, so after this post I shall retire with dignity . This is about to open in Mercarto in Jumeirah - http://www.jackwills.com/en-gb/home. I've never heard of it, but it might be worth checking out when it does actually open.


----------



## Roadworrier

BedouGirl said:


> Hahaha! Am having a good laugh about some of the responses to my cr*p suggestions, so after this post I shall retire with dignity . This is about to open in Mercarto in Jumeirah - Jack Wills | University Outfitters | Fabulously British. I've never heard of it, but it might be worth checking out when it does actually open.


Ah, I've always wanted to dress like Prince Harry! :tongue1: I do like Mercato and will probably stop by there - it looks somewhat like J Crew.


----------



## DebbieT11

*Looking for onion powder spice*

Searched Spinney's, Geants, Carrefour..... no joy. Anyone seen onion powder in a Dubai store?

(I *swear* I posted this query earlier.... but a nasty head cold may have me confused.....)


----------



## lxinuk

Ivve seen Onion gravy? Not sure what onion powder is!! Duh!!  What's it used for?


----------



## andriaa

I can`t find decrease of petrol price hahaha.


----------



## DebbieT11

lxinuk said:


> Ivve seen Onion gravy? Not sure what onion powder is!! Duh!!  What's it used for?


Hmmmmm......it is a slightly-less-pungent sister to garlic powder. Commonly used in sauces, spice blends, and my honeys favorite, salsa. I'll keep loking......


----------



## teuchter

DebbieT11 said:


> Searched Spinney's, Geants, Carrefour..... no joy. Anyone seen onion powder in a Dubai store?
> 
> (I *swear* I posted this query earlier.... but a nasty head cold may have me confused.....)


We use onion powder a lot! Once found it in the big Spinney's in Motor City, and another time in Choitram's in the Greens. Seems to be one of those 'now-you-see-it-now-you-don't' things in Dubai however!

(We stocked up on our last trip home in summer.)

teuchter


----------



## lxinuk

DebbieT11 said:


> Hmmmmm......it is a slightly-less-pungent sister to garlic powder. Commonly used in sauces, spice blends, and my honeys favorite, salsa. I'll keep loking......


Cool....ill look in my local store!


----------



## After_Shock

Are seabrooks crisps available anywhere? 

Really missing a bit of beef in my life!


----------



## DebbieT11

teuchter said:


> We use onion powder a lot! Once found it in the big Spinney's in Motor City, and another time in Choitram's in the Greens. Seems to be one of those 'now-you-see-it-now-you-don't' things in Dubai however!
> 
> (We stocked up on our last trip home in summer.)
> 
> teuchter


Thanks for the suggestions.....we'll continue the search, I was just starting to think it was one of those things like Crystal Light.... simply isn't here!


----------



## bukhno

I guess everything can be found in Dubai. if you search well.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

As my dad puts it, "You can find anything in dubai. You just have to know where to look."


----------



## holaconquistadora

Does anyone know where to find Goma or Kewpie Japanese Sesame Dressing around here? Thanks!


----------



## sammylou

i seem to remember someone asking about goo gone. i was just at ACE in festival city and they had a tonne of it!


----------



## terdubai

Crystal light is usually available at safestway...


----------



## pamela0810

*Fortune cookies!*

Does anyone know where we can find fortune cookes? We need 150 - 200 of them to celebrate Chinese New Year in our office.

Can't find them in Dragon Mart. Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## sammylou

pamela0810 said:


> Does anyone know where we can find fortune cookes? We need 150 - 200 of them to celebrate Chinese New Year in our office.
> 
> Can't find them in Dragon Mart. Any help will be much appreciated!


why not ask a chinese restaurant if they will sell you them for a decent price? or at least tell you where they get them?


----------



## Roadworrier

Just one problem - fortune cookies are not really Chinese but American. They are what Americans expect to find in Chinese restaurants there (must be some goofy tradition going back to the 1950's or something). I have yet to find fortune cookies at Chinese restaurants here.


----------



## BedouGirl

Pam, there's actually a China Town here. I think it's around Nasr Square/Naif.


----------



## pamela0810

@ Sammylou: Tried asking a restaurant last year, they wouldn't sell them to us nor would they give us the name of a supplier

@ Roadworrier: There used to be a restaurant in Karama that gave these out after a meal

@ Bedougirl: Thanks! I'll look it up!


----------



## R_Smithy

Elphaba said:


> I thought I'd start a thread so we can all help each other find less common items in Dubai. You'd be surprised what you can get here - you just have to know where to go.
> 
> Post anything you are looking for and hopefully other posters will have helpful suggestions.


I have been searching for good customer service. I think I got more chance of winning the Lotto than finding it in Dubai


----------



## indoMLA

Common sense. You can't find that here.


----------



## jeriel

Looking special needs school for hearing impaired children in dubai. I'm interested to join this private school for ex pat. American sign language course.


----------



## azulfi

Can anyone tell where i can find best chicken shawarma???


----------



## howbc

Decent Spray Paint!!!!!


----------



## mahatma coat

anyone know where you can get the good old American style sausage patties? You know the herby ones like they do in Mcdonalds breakfasts, yummmm


----------



## Mr Rossi

Anyone know where I can find a cooking thermometer for checking the temperature of roasts etc?


----------



## teuchter

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where I can find a cooking thermometer for checking the temperature of roasts etc?


I got mine in Géant in Ibn Battuta (of all places) would you believe, although that was a couple of years ago now. 

Otherwise - have you tried @home (various branches around town)? I've found quite a few not-so-mainstream kitchen gadgets there.

teuchter


----------



## sammylou

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where I can find a cooking thermometer for checking the temperature of roasts etc?


there is a great cooking + baking supply store called Lakeland. they are in MoE and Mirdif city centre. quite likely they would have one. you could also try crate & barrel at MoE too.


----------



## Gavtek

Does anyone know where I can get a cheap-ish Krups (or similar) burr coffee grinder?

Something like this: Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinder: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

The only ones I've been able to find are upwards of 1000 Dhs which is ridiculous.


----------



## Elphaba

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where I can find a cooking thermometer for checking the temperature of roasts etc?


They have them in Lakeland, but I bought one recently in Tavola.


----------



## sammylou

Gavtek said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a cheap-ish Krups (or similar) burr coffee grinder?
> 
> Something like this: Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinder: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> The only ones I've been able to find are upwards of 1000 Dhs which is ridiculous.



see this one: Capresso Coffee Burr Grinder in Coffee, Tea Accessories | Crate and Barrel

you could call the MoE store and ask if they have it here.

i'm doing a tonne of kitchen/home shopping these days to set up house. i'll let you know if i see anything.


----------



## teuchter

Gavtek said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a cheap-ish Krups (or similar) burr coffee grinder?
> 
> Something like this: Krups Expert GVX231 Burr Coffee Grinder: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> The only ones I've been able to find are upwards of 1000 Dhs which is ridiculous.


We got a very similar Krups one at Plug-Ins at Festival City a couple of years ago, for AED450 or thereabouts.

teuchter


----------



## Jynxgirl

That uk amazon wont send it here? Alot of my friends can order stuff from amazon directly and have it sent here for pretty cheap... and those that cant beg me


----------



## Mr Rossi

Thank you everyone


----------



## Gavtek

Jynxgirl said:


> That uk amazon wont send it here? Alot of my friends can order stuff from amazon directly and have it sent here for pretty cheap... and those that cant beg me


The will through Shop and Ship, but postage will be 100 Dhs and there's the chance that someone at Aramex will decide to play football with it.

Will try Plug-Ins, I checked Crate & Barrel, they only one they had was 999 Dhs. Same with @Home.


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> The will through Shop and Ship, but postage will be 100 Dhs and there's the chance that someone at Aramex will decide to play football with it.
> 
> Will try Plug-Ins, I checked Crate & Barrel, they only one they had was 999 Dhs. Same with @Home.


Am sure I saw something similar in Tchibo in Ibn Battuta or Oasis. Have you tried Home Centre?


----------



## NjxNA

Fresh Yeast for baking... apparently impossible to find here. Any tips or I should give up on the dry one?


----------



## lxinuk

NjxNA said:


> Fresh Yeast for baking... apparently impossible to find here. Any tips or I should give up on the dry one?


You can get fresh yeast by asking at the bakery in Spinneys - I speak to the peeps that work in the bakery x good luck x


----------



## NjxNA

lxinuk said:


> You can get fresh yeast by asking at the bakery in Spinneys - I speak to the peeps that work in the bakery x good luck x


Great tip  Just got a decent amount thanks to the guys in there.


----------



## lxinuk

You are very welcome!!


----------



## sammylou

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where I can find a cooking thermometer for checking the temperature of roasts etc?


just found this on the ikea Dubai website: FANTAST Meat thermometer/timer - IKEA

i have a similar one i brought over. being able to have it in the roast while cooking but have the digital read out of the oven is great.


----------



## whiterose232

Elphaba said:


> I thought I'd start a thread so we can all help each other find less common items in Dubai. You'd be surprised what you can get here - you just have to know where to go.
> 
> Post anything you are looking for and hopefully other posters will have helpful suggestions.


My Cat's favorite food


----------



## BedouGirl

whiterose232 said:


> My Cat's favorite food


Perhaps if you told us what it is you might be pleasantly surprised 


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Picked my digital cooking thermometer up from Tavola. In the MOTE, also at Al Wasl Road Spnneys and the beach road Jumeirah.. Made in Germany all stainless and suitable for use in deep fat fryers etc.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

My daughter works part time at Jack Wills in the UK whilst studying at Exeter Uni. Jack is aimed at the "Red Brick" Uni students or those who wanna be. Pretty expensive in the UK but thats mainly how they sponsor the "Jack Wills " Polo party at Guards in London every year. Most of the kit is made in the Far East and far from British in its manufacture.


----------



## terdubai

Where would I find Aveda products? I looked at Sephora but no luck. thanks.


----------



## terdubai

Also frozen limeaid concentrate... Makes the best margaritas and I haven't seen it in months.


----------



## swots

Anyone know where to buy these green beach chairs I keep seeing. They are like a head rest sown to a green beach towel and they fold up with a neat shoulder strap. Looked everywhere but can't find them.


----------



## vantage

Roxtec Blue said:


> My daughter works part time at Jack Wills in the UK whilst studying at Exeter Uni. Jack is aimed at the "Red Brick" Uni students or those who wanna be. Pretty expensive in the UK but thats mainly how they sponsor the "Jack Wills " Polo party at Guards in London every year. Most of the kit is made in the Far East and far from British in its manufacture.


...and looks f*cking ridiculous!


----------



## vantage

Roadworrier said:


> Ah, I've always wanted to dress like Prince Harry! :tongue1: I do like Mercato and will probably stop by there - it looks somewhat like J Crew.


no no no no no no 


(no!)

don't do it.

It is quite an expensive way to dress like a [email protected] There are cheaper solutions!


----------



## INFAMOUS

Plasti-Dip in spray bombs


----------



## Roadworrier

Roxtec Blue said:


> My daughter works part time at Jack Wills in the UK whilst studying at Exeter Uni. Jack is aimed at the "Red Brick" Uni students or those who wanna be. Pretty expensive in the UK but thats mainly how they sponsor the "Jack Wills " Polo party at Guards in London every year. Most of the kit is made in the Far East and far from British in its manufacture.


I'd like to think the latter would make it cheaper, but the British connotations probably add 20%-30% to the profit margin. Anyway, Prince Harry is apparently wearing military fatigues and flak jackets as we speak, along with his squadron, so no sense trying to look like him for now....


----------



## houstonian2012

terdubai said:


> Where would I find Aveda products? I looked at Sephora but no luck. thanks.


I know strawberry.net has Aveda and ships to Uae. Not sure about the prices though.

I used to buy Biolage, Bain de terre, etc hair products from Marshall or Tj maxx for a friction of the original price! I miss my discount shopping


----------



## houstonian2012

I've been looking for Febreze fabric refresher. I am new in dubai, and checked only few stores. So far no luck!


----------



## BedouGirl

houstonian2012 said:


> I've been looking for Febreze fabric refresher. I am new in dubai, and checked only few stores. So far no luck!


Choitrams and Spinneys either near the washing powder or the air fresheners.


----------



## Guest

I didn't really look anywhere but any idea where to get plastic tape measure? do supermarkets sell it?


----------



## saraswat

nathanalgren said:


> I didn't really look anywhere but any idea where to get plastic tape measure? do supermarkets sell it?


most local grocery stores have it... definitely supermarkets.... not exactly the hardest thing to find out here to be honest  ...


----------



## terdubai

I got one at union coop in barsha mall.


----------



## abim

I can't find jam doughnuts anywhere....


----------



## Peterf

abim said:


> I can't find jam doughnuts anywhere....


Waitrose at Marina Mall have them almost every week when we visit. Somehow, some manage to "jump" into our trolley


----------



## 200256

couldn't find Monster energy drinks anywhere  looked at local Al Maya, Carrefour and Waitrose... no luck


----------



## Felixtoo2

Got them in Choitrams.


----------



## akifshamim

jso said:


> couldn't find Monster energy drinks anywhere  looked at local Al Maya, Carrefour and Waitrose... no luck


ive heard they were being sued by some families of teenagers who died drinking monster energy


----------



## lxinuk

I currently have two poorly kids craving chicken noodle soup, pancakes and Lucozade original.....I found the soup, made the pancakes but am lost on lucozade......has anyone seen it....I've done three pharmacists, LuLus, Spinneys and WestZone !!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Strange one but try Union Co op. They have all manner of random stuff, including Reggae Reggae sauce! I nearly cried when I saw that...


----------



## lxinuk

Bigjimbo said:


> Strange one but try Union Co op. They have all manner of random stuff, including Reggae Reggae sauce! I nearly cried when I saw that...


TA x I've never been int a Union so maybe this is my reason....


----------



## claredoc

Park n shop is always worth a try when u can't find something :0)


----------



## Engineer

> I currently have two poorly kids craving chicken noodle soup, pancakes and Lucozade original.....I found the soup, made the pancakes but am lost on lucozade......has anyone seen it....I've done three pharmacists, LuLus, Spinneys and WestZone !!


Park n shop I got mine from


----------



## 200256

akifshamim said:


> ive heard they were being sued by some families of teenagers who died drinking monster energy


well I only know that some poor girl from USA drank too much and her heart stopped, she was 14-15 years old. At the end there was no proof that Monster drink was actually responsible for that... 

anyway I drink it for couple of years regularly and I'm in perfect health


----------



## markmauricio

Been looking for Irish Spring soap here in Dubai for quite some time now. Hope someone here can help me out. Cheers!


----------



## Moe78

hmmm not sure if anyone from NZ has mentioned this but Whittaker's chocolates, Cadbury Black Forest, Pineapple Lumps (among many) and Mallowpuffs. Oh and L&P! Oh and Lift here is some sort of energy drink but in NZ it's just Lemonade.

Hershey's chocolate pie from BK


----------



## blazeaway

*Pastry*

Can't find decent pastry products especially Cornish Pasties and Steak and kidney pies!


----------



## Roxtec Blue

blazeaway said:


> Can't find decent pastry products especially Cornish Pasties and Steak and kidney pies!


I have up on that one and now make my own. Being traditional carrot is banned from the pasties and an oyster or two in the steak and kidney. Yum yum.


----------



## Gavtek

Park & Shop have decent, if unspectacular, British-style pies and pasties.


----------



## claredoc

*Spray Cooking Oil*

Anyone seen it recently in Dubai?


----------



## sparkleteeni

Yup! Park and shop and waitrose have it


----------



## claredoc

Thank u :0)


----------



## Roxtec Blue

claredoc said:


> Anyone seen it recently in Dubai?


Any branch of Spinneys too.


----------



## ash_ak

The Safest Way store in or next to Mazaya Center on SZR has a lot of US items rarely found at the brit shops, a la spinneys, waitrose, park n shop etc. Location is near Business Bay Metro Station on the sea side of SZR.


----------



## claredoc

I had a look in waitrose in marina mall and spinneys in springs town centre....none in either one. Will go to park n shop next!


----------



## AV1

Pls check Lulu (the one near Mall of the Emirates). I saw it last week there.


----------



## sparkleteeni

Oh no Clare! Really? Blumin typical! Hope it's 3rd time lucky :-(


----------



## Camden04

claredoc said:


> I had a look in waitrose in marina mall and spinneys in springs town centre....none in either one. Will go to park n shop next!


I've never seen it, i gave up a long time ago looking. and I was at the same waitrose this morning, didnt see it either.


----------



## claredoc

Will try lulu and park n shop tomorrow and report back :0) I took that for granted in the UK.....going into a shop and getting everything you need.....living in Dubai, you need to go to But 14 different places before getting everything :0)


----------



## Moe78

You can't get everything you need anywhere, there's always something missing that you suddenly MUST have when you realize you can't. I miss my Burger Rings


----------



## vantage

Moe78 said:


> You can't get everything you need anywhere, there's always something missing that you suddenly MUST have when you realize you can't. I miss my Burger Rings


i'll bite...

what's a burger ring?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

claredoc said:


> Will try lulu and park n shop tomorrow and report back :0) I took that for granted in the UK.....going into a shop and getting everything you need.....living in Dubai, you need to go to But 14 different places before getting everything :0)


Just a thought. You could buy an oil sprayer and use the oil of your choice. Got mine in Tavola on Beach Road. I believe there are also outlets in the MOE and near Spinneys on Al Wasl Rd.


----------



## Moe78

Burger Rings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nothing even remotely like it here is there?


----------



## Camden04

Hey lulu has it for sure, it's the baking kind of Pam and its 20 Dhs


----------



## claredoc

Can confirm I got it in lulu...not kind I usually use but oil spray nonetheless :0) thanks all for your help x


----------



## sparkleteeni

claredoc said:


> Can confirm I got it in lulu...not kind I usually use but oil spray nonetheless :0) thanks all for your help x


Yay!


----------



## suzieirl

A Greggs pastie or sausage roll )


----------



## Roxtec Blue

suzieirl said:


> A Greggs pastie or sausage roll )


Have you tried Pets R Us?


----------



## sparkleteeni

suzieirl said:


> A Greggs pastie or sausage roll )


Oooh!!! Sausage roll and the veg pasty. Yum!


----------



## vantage

sparkleteeni said:


> Oooh!!! Sausage roll and the veg pasty. Yum!


Has to be the Gregg's macaroni pie


----------



## claredoc

I never tried macaroni pies but they sound all wrong.....sausage roll on the other hand.....yummy yummy!


----------



## lxinuk

Wow! Thank you all....in my continuing quest to find lucozade, today I went to Park'n'Shop in Safa 2. Whilst they had lucozade cherry orange and lime, there was no original but my disappointment is overcome by the find of yellow Original Starburst (my son wont eat the pink ones - it's not colour it's flavour!) and tiger bread (which I'm wolfing now in a bacon sandwich) tootie frooties, jelly tots, and Warhammer!!!..... great find... Thank you..;-) (little things, please little minds!) 

However, still need original Lucozade if you see it! 

thanks tons..xx
Lx


----------



## claredoc

I'm sure I saw it in Lulu.......?


----------



## lxinuk

It could depend on branch but Lulus is my main shop and it's not in my branch....just let me know if you see it  thx


----------



## claredoc

No probs, eyes peeled :0)


----------



## pokietotes

Dr. Bronner's soap, Tidy Cats Breeze litter system,


----------



## sammylou

pokietotes said:


> Dr. Bronner's soap, Tidy Cats Breeze litter system,


i too miss dr. bronner's. have yet to see it here anywhere including the organic shop  will have to bring some back from canada next trip [soon!]


----------



## pokietotes

sammylou said:


> i too miss dr. bronner's. have yet to see it here anywhere including the organic shop  will have to bring some back from canada next trip [soon!]


I'm on my last bottle. Isn't it great? I use it for washing my face, bathing the pets, sometimes the laundry or dishes when I'm out of other stuff... Man! I did see that they sell Mrs. Meyer's cleaner at Ace now, though not the basil scent I like.


----------



## Byja

Pepsi Twist? (yeah, I'm that lazy to squeeze a lemon myself)
Listerine strips? (tried every country I've traveled to in the past year)


----------



## chiapet

*Lifebuoy Soap*

Perhaps this is not quite on topic, but i'm hoping someone can tell me the cost of a Lifebuoy bar of soap in dubai. Anyone? I'm trying to decide if it's cheaper to bring some in my free extra luggage or purchase it there. It's $1.56/bar in the US, so if it's cheaper than 5-6 AED, i'll just wait. 
Thanks!
:hail:


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Qhemet Biologics, Ouidad and Wen hair products .


----------



## safee

Has anybody found Vittoria Coffee here? 

https://www.google.ae/search?q=vitt...pLIPSrQe4g4DgDQ&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=666


----------



## sammylou

chiapet said:


> Perhaps this is not quite on topic, but i'm hoping someone can tell me the cost of a Lifebuoy bar of soap in dubai. Anyone? I'm trying to decide if it's cheaper to bring some in my free extra luggage or purchase it there. It's $1.56/bar in the US, so if it's cheaper than 5-6 AED, i'll just wait.
> Thanks!
> :hail:


i have found in general, things are more expensive here. your bigger concern will likely be whether or not you can even find this soap. if it's a "can't live without" item them definitely assume you won't find it here and bring what you need. i assumed i could get lots of things here but within 2 weeks of arrival i already had started a canadian shopping list for my next trip back. both for items that i couldn't find and items that were way more expensive here.


----------



## sammylou

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Qhemet Biologics, Ouidad and Wen hair products .


you can order Wen online and have it sent here using shop and ship from aramex.


----------



## Taunted

Are there any "Family" Nightclubs in Dubai? I understand Barasti is "Family" friendly, and there is a place in Jumeriah opposite the mosque?

Can anyone confirm?

Thanks.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

sammylou said:


> you can order Wen online and have it sent here using shop and ship from aramex.


I tried to do that but the site only accepts Canadian and US credit cards and I don't like buying hair products on eBay.


----------



## sammylou

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I tried to do that but the site only accepts Canadian and US credit cards and I don't like buying hair products on eBay.


they have multiple country sites and there is one for the UK and other european countries. you can choose the country down at the bottom of the page. perhaps if you have a friend with a matching card they would let you use it? or maybe you have one yourself? good luck!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

sammylou said:


> they have multiple country sites and there is one for the UK and other european countries. you can choose the country down at the bottom of the page. perhaps if you have a friend with a matching card they would let you use it? or maybe you have one yourself? good luck!


Thanks. Will give that a try.


----------



## Taunted

Taunted said:


> Are there any "Family" Nightclubs in Dubai? I understand Barasti is "Family" friendly, and there is a place in Jumeriah opposite the mosque?
> 
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## blazeaway

Taunted said:


> Anyone?


Not sure I grasp the question, "family friendly night clubs"


----------



## Radioactive

Vanilla Wafers?


----------



## BedouGirl

Taunted said:


> Anyone?


There are limits on where you can take children where alcohol is being served. You need to call BarNasti and ask.


----------



## BedouGirl

blazeaway said:


> Not sure I grasp the question, "family friendly night clubs"


I think there are time limits you can have children in places with alcohol. And I don't think BarNasti is child friendly in the evenings. Best thing to do is to call the bar and ask them if you want to know.


----------



## pamela0810

That's not what Taunted means. Family nightclubs are on the down low ever since the authorities raided one place a few years ago. There have been threads discussing this before so if you do a search you should be able to find a few suggestions.


----------



## sammylou

okay, so at first i was like huh? family friendly nightclubs is a total oxymoron. who the hell brings their kids out to a night club? :confused2:

but after reading Pamela's post and another one of Taunted's from another thread i think now that we are speaking in code eh? :doh:

sorry to say i cannot help but you should try the search function for other threads as Pam suggested.


----------



## Mr Rossi

LOL, I've just clicked as well and I consider myself quite the faglad too. Anyway, there are places though best searching for them on other websites.


----------



## Taunted

The penny (or in this case the fil) dropped.

Notice i said "Family" not Family....


----------



## ccr

"Family" night clubs... 
Faglad... 

Damn, I feel SO old and out of touch


----------



## pamela0810

ccr said:


> "Family" night clubs...
> Faglad...
> 
> Damn, I feel SO old and *out of touch *


You want to be touched?  Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Taunted

All this banter is great but, I'm still awaiting an answer to my question.

Where is there a "Family" friendly nightclub in Dubai?


----------



## pamela0810

Taunted said:


> All this banter is great but, I'm still awaiting an answer to my question.
> 
> Where is there a "Family" friendly nightclub in Dubai?


Geez no need to be so sensitive! I already answered it earlier, do a search and you might find some suggestions on the forum. Otherwise, go to regular nightclubs and take your chances!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Taunted said:


> Where is there a "Family" friendly nightclub in Dubai?


The reticence you are experiencing is due the fact if people post on here it won't be "family" friendly for that much longer. There must be enough scene websites that have this info.


----------



## ccr

pamela0810 said:


> You want to be touched?


Ok, Pammy, stop your begging already... you can only touch me this ONE time...


----------



## sammylou

Taunted, google is your friend here. i just did a search and found tons of helpful info. good luck!


----------



## Taunted

sammylou said:


> Taunted, google is your friend here. i just did a search and found tons of helpful info. good luck!


What did yu search for sammilou?

Please share.


----------



## pamela0810

Taunted said:


> What did yu search for sammilou?
> 
> Please share.


Let me google that for you sugarplum


----------



## Taunted

pamela0810 said:


> Let me google that for you sugarplum


Brilliant. X!


----------



## Elphaba

If anyone does know of such a place, be smart and don't post the details on a public forum. Not unless you want to get to get the place raided, people arrested and the place shut down. It's happened before and it can happen again.

Whilst I don't give two hoots what consenting adults get up to, we need to remember that certain activities are illegal in the UAE and can have serious consequences.


----------



## BedouGirl

Oh doh!!! I am just too old and naive to read between the lines...hehe.


----------



## hgulzow

Ranch Dressing. Its impossible to find!


----------



## vantage

BedouGirl said:


> Oh doh!!! I am just too old and naive to read between the lines...hehe.


took me a while, too!
kids? in nightclubs? never!


----------



## ccr

hgulzow said:


> Ranch Dressing. Its impossible to find!


... which, IMHO, is a good thing... 

Ranch Dressing is like the other ketchup to a lot of Americans. Every year when we go home and eat at friend's, it is on pork chop, steak, salad, everything... Growing up, I OD'ed on Ranch Dressing and Thousand Island...


----------



## BedouGirl

vantage said:


> took me a while, too!
> kids? in nightclubs? never!


We are just tooooooooooooo innocent Vantage haha!


----------



## pamela0810

*Heartland muesli*

Could someone please tell me where I can find a constant stock of Heartland Muesli? Either the Fruity or the Vitality, I don't care but this is my favourite muesli. I've tried all others, don't fancy any of them. 

Unfortunately, this one has been out of stock in many different supermarkets and when they are available, they're in very small quantities so you've got to be really lucky.


----------



## Española

Hi I am looking for Icing Food Colours like the Wilton ones - 
where can i find in Dubai? 

Is there a way i can order online and have it mailed to another country.

Wilton only delivers in US-I want to send to Spain

Please help


----------



## terdubai

I haven't been able to find them anywhere - wilton food coloring. It's on my list to get next time I'm in US. 

What about crisco? Has anyone seen it lately here?


----------



## safee

terdubai said:


> I haven't been able to find them anywhere - wilton food coloring. It's on my list to get next time I'm in US.
> 
> What about crisco? Has anyone seen it lately here?


you can get wilton food color in tavola at mall of the emirates or any other branches


----------



## Visp

ccr said:


> "Family" night clubs...
> Faglad...
> Damn, I feel SO old and out of touch


If it makes you feel better, I think that's actually a pretty old-fashioned way to talk about gay bars - especially in the West. Nowadays people don't talk about it in code or euphemisms because views have progressed to the point where it's no longer a taboo subject.


----------



## saraswat

Visp said:


> Nowadays people don't talk about it in code or euphemisms because views have progressed to the point where it's no longer a taboo subject.


Not here .....


----------



## sammylou

what he ^^^ said. it is still very much taboo as it is illegal!


----------



## claredoc

LUCOZADE


can't remember who it was, but to the person who couldn't fine LUCOZADE, I saw it in cans at the choithrams at the lakes club. Was the original flavour.


----------



## mrsm

Can you get Philip Kingsley hair products here?


----------



## BedouGirl

mrsm said:


> Can you get Philip Kingsley hair products here?


Google is your friend http://blog.philipkingsley.com/2012...he-arabian-mall-and-mirdif-city-centre-dubai/


----------



## DallasTX

IronPup said:


> Mine is more of a question as I'm still such a newbie! (one week in)
> 
> Can you get free range chicken/eggs/organic dairy here at all? I've only looked so far in Carrefour as that's the nearest supermarket to me, but I just want to know if I'm wasting my time even contemplating it! I saw organic eggs (my God, the markup over the other eggs!), but nothing relating to welfare standards. I like my meat ethical & dairy organic where poss. Spinneys? And if it is available, I presume it attracts a huuuuuuge premium, but how huge?
> 
> Thank you, gurus


There is an Organic Food & Cafe in the Greens and Sh. zayed rd. Prices aren't horrible but definitely more expensive than if you just buy the local products.


----------



## k2j2unk

*various options for organic foods*

There are several outlets of the "Organic Cafe and Grocery", one nearish Greens/Lakes on the SZR slip road (JLT side), and another further up SZR just past Oasis Square Mall. Lots of selection. (Their outlet in Dubai Mall has closed.) A new one in Jumeirah-1 is opening end-March, in Village Mall.) See their location maps: LOCATIONS

Waitrose and Spinneys often have free-range chickens and organic eggs and cheeses. (Not sure about milk.) Galeries Lafayette in Dubai Mall also has a big cheese section. 

There's a restaurant on the beach side of SZR (I can't remember the name, modern glass-and-steel standalone building) that has a big cheese room, probably some organic but I'm not sure. 





IronPup said:


> Mine is more of a question as I'm still such a newbie! (one week in)
> 
> Can you get free range chicken/eggs/organic dairy here at all? I've only looked so far in Carrefour as that's the nearest supermarket to me, but I just want to know if I'm wasting my time even contemplating it! I saw organic eggs (my God, the markup over the other eggs!), but nothing relating to welfare standards. I like my meat ethical & dairy organic where poss. Spinneys? And if it is available, I presume it attracts a huuuuuuge premium, but how huge?
> 
> Thank you, gurus


----------



## meddeeha

hgulzow said:


> Ranch Dressing. Its impossible to find!


but i only eat my fries with ranch!! oh no!


----------



## Byja

mrsm said:


> Can you get Philip Kingsley hair products here?


How 'bout Ben Kingsley hair products?


----------



## mrsm

BedouGirl said:


> Google is your friend http://blog.philipkingsley.com/2012/01/05/philip-kingsley-in-the-arabian-mall-and-mirdif-city-centre-dubai/


Thanks that's brilliant!


----------



## Moe78

Why would you want someone else's hair products and why is he selling it or are they stolen 

A Burger King branch that actually does a decent Whopper or any burger for that matter! Is it the meat or the way they cook it, the patties themselves taste terrible without lots of ketchup to mask it.


----------



## ziokendo

Does someone know if in Dubai Duty Free you can get proper Wine Vinegear, Balsamic, and most importantly actual Mayo produced with actual vinegear ?

I have a license, but I don't think that A+E or MMI sell this kind of conveniences ;-)

Especially the Mayo has such a different flavour here because it has to be alcohol free...


----------



## Roadworrier

Byja said:


> How 'bout Ben Kingsley hair products?


Located next to the Telly Savalas hair spray at all fine stores.


----------



## BedouGirl

I am looking for the things you put under carpets (rugs!) to stop them moving. I have a dog who belts along at a million miles an hour and they turn into magic carpets with him flying down the room on them. I tried Lakeland and they don't have them. Daiso's are pretty c*** and don't have even the slightest effect. I was thinking about Ace, but not really wanting to go if they don't have them and I know trying to ask them on the telephone will make me want to post on the DDR thread hehe.


----------



## vantage

Moe78 said:


> A Burger King branch that actually does a decent Whopper or any burger for that matter! Is it the meat or the way they cook it, the patties themselves taste terrible without lots of ketchup to mask it.


I think your mistake there is thinking that a US behemoth intent on world domination has ever actually served a 'good' burger!
Seriously McD's and BK are vile machine-process sh!te.


----------



## dizzyizzy

BedouGirl said:


> I am looking for the things you put under carpets (rugs!) to stop them moving. I have a dog who belts along at a million miles an hour and they turn into magic carpets with him flying down the room on them. I tried Lakeland and they don't have them. Daiso's are pretty c*** and don't have even the slightest effect. I was thinking about Ace, but not really wanting to go if they don't have them and I know trying to ask them on the telephone will make me want to post on the DDR thread hehe.


I got mine from Ikea.


----------



## BedouGirl

dizzyizzy said:


> I got mine from Ikea.


Fantastic! Thank you. I shall be paying a trip there at the earliest possible opportunity.


----------



## fcjb1970

BedouGirl said:


> I am looking for the things you put under carpets (rugs!) to stop them moving. I have a dog who belts along at a million miles an hour and they turn into magic carpets with him flying down the room on them. I tried Lakeland and they don't have them. Daiso's are pretty c*** and don't have even the slightest effect. I was thinking about Ace, but not really wanting to go if they don't have them and I know trying to ask them on the telephone will make me want to post on the DDR thread hehe.


I have gotten similar things at Ace. I don't know if there is something specific for carpets that you are thinking about or just want Velcro. Definitely have rolls of Velcro there


----------



## BedouGirl

fcjb1970 said:


> I have gotten similar things at Ace. I don't know if there is something specific for carpets that you are thinking about or just want Velcro. Definitely have rolls of Velcro there


It's not hook and loop (i.e., velcro). These are things you put under your mats that stop them slipping. I realise you could probably use Velcro, but I don't think it would be a permanent solution. But thanks anyway.....


----------



## dizzyizzy

BedouGirl said:


> Fantastic! Thank you. I shall be paying a trip there at the earliest possible opportunity.


You're welcome, I love Ikea  

When I got mine they only had small sized ones so I had to put a couple together but they do work well and in theory they come in 2m rolls. You'll find them at the rugs area.

STOPP Anti-slip underlay - IKEA


----------



## Gavtek

BedouGirl said:


> I was thinking about Ace, but not really wanting to go if they don't have them and I know trying to ask them on the telephone will make me want to post on the DDR thread hehe.


I think you need to have had a lobotomy to get a job there. I went there in the search of electrical timers for my fish tank while I'm away. According to the lady, they used to have them but they stopped selling them from a German supplier about a year back. I found them (in 3 varieties!!!) less than 3 metres from where she was standing.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

BedouGirl said:


> I am looking for the things you put under carpets (rugs!) to stop them moving. I have a dog who belts along at a million miles an hour and they turn into magic carpets with him flying down the room on them. I tried Lakeland and they don't have them. Daiso's are pretty c*** and don't have even the slightest effect. I was thinking about Ace, but not really wanting to go if they don't have them and I know trying to ask them on the telephone will make me want to post on the DDR thread hehe.


I bought something like that at ikea and it stops my rugs from moving around.


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> I think you need to have had a lobotomy to get a job there. I went there in the search of electrical timers for my fish tank while I'm away. According to the lady, they used to have them but they stopped selling them from a German supplier about a year back. I found them (in 3 varieties!!!) less than 3 metres from where she was standing.


That's happened to me so many times here. Retail staff don't know their stock and just say no rather than trying....

And ladies, thank you so much for the Ikea suggestion. I don't think I would have thought of going there. So, flying dog will shortly fly no more. It is actually quite funny, he almost looks like he is surfing as he heads off down the room on the carpet 


----------



## blazeaway

ziokendo said:


> Does someone know if in Dubai Duty Free you can get proper Wine Vinegear, Balsamic, and most importantly actual Mayo produced with actual vinegear ?
> 
> I have a license, but I don't think that A+E or MMI sell this kind of conveniences ;-)
> 
> Especially the Mayo has such a different flavour here because it has to be alcohol free...


Barracuda!


----------



## mrsm

A Burger King branch that actually does a decent Whopper or any burger for that matter! Is it the meat or the way they cook it, the patties themselves taste terrible without lots of ketchup to mask it.[/QUOTE]

It's not burger king but gbk and burgerfuel both in mirdif city centre do lovely burgers, cooked to order and actual meat not processed patties


----------



## Crabberz

I have not yet been able to find original Brillo Pads?!! Checked the usual Geant, Spinneys & Waitrose

Also, I used to be able to buy the blue Lenor from Geant but haven't seen it in there for ages, nor Spinneys or Waitrose.............any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kirlywurly

Total Greek yoghurt (apart from spinneys) 

Small tubs of mint choc chip ice cream

Thanks!


----------



## meddeeha

buy a cheese cloth, make your own greek yogurt ! ta-da !!


----------



## teuchter

Crabberz said:


> I have not yet been able to find original Brillo Pads?!! Checked the usual Geant, Spinneys & Waitrose
> 
> Also, I used to be able to buy the blue Lenor from Geant but haven't seen it in there for ages, nor Spinneys or Waitrose.............any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I used to get original Brillo Pads from West Zone supermarket in Mirdiff (but they have various branches throughout the city). They tend to have random/surprising products that the usual suspects (Spinney's et al) do not stock.

teuchter


----------



## BedouGirl

teuchter said:


> I used to get original Brillo Pads from West Zone supermarket in Mirdiff (but they have various branches throughout the city). They tend to have random/surprising products that the usual suspects (Spinney's et al) do not stock.
> 
> teuchter


I have found them in Choitrams too.


----------



## kirlywurly

Chia seeds?


----------



## pupina

You can find Chia seeds at the Organic Foods & Cafe in the Greens


----------



## md000

Potato buns.

Anyone know where I can find them?

-md000/Mike


----------



## Byja

md000 said:


> Potato buns.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> -md000/Mike


Normal, or kosher ones, akhi?


----------



## md000

Byja said:


> Normal, or kosher ones, akhi?


Normal.


----------



## gemastar

English Crumpets??? Anyone?... I know its not a life or death item, but i DO miss a good Crumpet! (Pikelet to the northerns)


----------



## BedouGirl

gemastar said:


> English Crumpets??? Anyone?... I know its not a life or death item, but i DO miss a good Crumpet! (Pikelet to the northerns)


I've seen them in Spinneys but not consistently.


----------



## lxinuk

BedouGirl said:


> I've seen them in Spinneys but not consistently.


Yes Ive seen them I Spinneys Mirdif. Sometime afresh and sometimes I. The freezer.


----------



## lxinuk

blazeaway said:


> Barracuda!


Saw some lovely balsamic I. Dubai garden centre on SZR yesterday.


----------



## EmmaH

Agree on the Customer Service point...! Also, a cabbie that can drive properly?!?!


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi 

Has anyone ever seen Kenco Millicano coffee for sale in Dubai.

It is the best instant coffee we have found in UK and we have a small supply left - but getting a bit short!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ccr

Remember someone mentioned Ranch Dressing... Saw some in Choithram's


----------



## blazeaway

gemastar said:


> English Crumpets??? Anyone?... I know its not a life or death item, but i DO miss a good Crumpet! (Pikelet to the northerns)


Saw some in spinneys in Jumeirah, randomly placed in the chiller cabinet!


----------



## claredoc

Anyone seen yoghurt covered raisins recently?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Looking for Twinning's liquorice tea. Tried Spinneys. Any suggestions please. Many thanks.


----------



## fcjb1970

claredoc said:


> Anyone seen yoghurt covered raisins recently?


The It's Sugar place in MoE used to have yogurt covered pretzels and I think maybe raisins but have not had for a while


----------



## Richard33

swots said:


> Anyone know where to buy these green beach chairs I keep seeing. They are like a head rest sown to a green beach towel and they fold up with a neat shoulder strap. Looked everywhere but can't find them.


Even i've been in the hunt for beach chairs. Moved in a month back and looking for beach/camping chairs with a shade preferably.


----------



## saraswat

Richard33 said:


> Even i've been in the hunt for beach chairs. Moved in a month back and looking for beach/camping chairs with a shade preferably.


I've seen beach chairs and beach umbrellas at carrefour, you might be able to get it at a better price elsewhere ...

Carrefour :: IC4UAE


----------



## dizzyizzy

Anybody seen DaVinci sugar free syrups?


----------



## gemastar

claredoc said:


> Anyone seen yoghurt covered raisins recently?


Waitrose, Marina Mall. In the cereal isle.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

blazeaway said:


> Saw some in spinneys in Jumeirah, randomly placed in the chiller cabinet!


They're not vacuum packed, so the chillers it is.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

teuchter said:


> I used to get original Brillo Pads from West Zone supermarket in Mirdiff (but they have various branches throughout the city). They tend to have random/surprising products that the usual suspects (Spinney's et al) do not stock.
> 
> teuchter


An Indonesian teuchter? :spit:


----------



## Richard33

saraswat said:


> I've seen beach chairs and beach umbrellas at carrefour, you might be able to get it at a better price elsewhere ...
> 
> Carrefour :: IC4UAE


Thanks man for the link, but I found a Sports Brella camping chair with an umbrella attached from an online dealer


----------



## teuchter

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> An Indonesian teuchter? :spit:


I'm the teuchter; the OH is Indonesian 

teuchter


----------



## Ickle_Em

Random one but anyone know where (or if) you can buy caustic soda? Need that or something else as effective to unblock my bathroom sink!


----------



## BedouGirl

Ickle_Em said:


> Random one but anyone know where (or if) you can buy caustic soda? Need that or something else as effective to unblock my bathroom sink!


Drano at Ace and many supermarkets such as Choitrams.


----------



## travertine

Hi. Often it's hair that clogs the bathroom pipes. Have you tried removing and cleaning the trap under the bench which is probably located on the 'u' bend? Or there may be a trap in the floor perhaps with a plastic cover. Physically removing the debris might be quicker, less expensive and doesn't involve lots of nasty chemicals.


----------



## travertine

*Timber products*

Hi. Does anyone know of a good timber products supplier? I've tried Ace and lots of the little local building supply shops (e.g. Al Satwa). Specifically I'm looking for panels of lattice (8' x 4') and posts (4" x 4" x8'). I've seen some lattice being used but it seems to be hand made from plywood and not very durable. And also looking for a wooden hand rail for steps. Thanks!


----------



## lxinuk

travertine said:


> Hi. Does anyone know of a good timber products supplier? I've tried Ace and lots of the little local building supply shops (e.g. Al Satwa). Specifically I'm looking for panels of lattice (8' x 4') and posts (4" x 4" x8'). I've seen some lattice being used but it seems to be hand made from plywood and not very durable. And also looking for a wooden hand rail for steps. Thanks!


Dubai Garden Centre had some stuff and a carpentry place out the back. Not sure of price or quality as I wasn't shopping for it.

If you need location advice, shout!


----------



## travertine

Thanks. I should go back there again and have a look. If nothing else the shop may know where to get the materials since they have to buy the stuff themselves.


----------



## inthepit

Friends.


----------



## lxinuk

inthepit said:


> Friends.


They are overrated and bring more trouble than they are worth!!!!! 

Seriously though, how long have you been here? It is very tough but only you have the power to change it!


----------



## IzzyBella

Emergency dental kits i.e. temporary dental putty.


----------



## blazeaway

gemastar said:


> English Crumpets??? Anyone?... I know its not a life or death item, but i DO miss a good Crumpet! (Pikelet to the northerns)


The new Waitrose in Um Sequem had loads of sunblest crumpets and English muffins this morning, in the chiller cabinet in the bakery section!

Nice new store, still quite empty so a quick weekly shop!


----------



## Gavtek

Where about in Umm Suqeim is Waitrose?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Gavtek said:


> Where about in Umm Suqeim is Waitrose?


Off Al Wasl Rd, Umm Suqeim 3. Relatively newly opened. Cheese rolls are 0.25 more than Spinneys


----------



## blazeaway

Gavtek said:


> Where about in Umm Suqeim is Waitrose?


Al Thanya street between al wall and SZR, it's bigger than marina but smaller than the one in Dubai Mall


----------



## swots

saraswat said:


> I've seen beach chairs and beach umbrellas at carrefour, you might be able to get it at a better price elsewhere ...
> 
> Carrefour :: IC4UAE


Eventually found that the ubiquitous green beach loungers I see on the JBR beach are from the Sofitel. They give them to their guests. Now just need to find out where they get them from


----------



## IzzyBella

swots said:


> Eventually found that the ubiquitous green beach loungers I see on the JBR beach are from the Sofitel. They give them to their guests. Now just need to find out where they get them from


Or stay for a night and take as many as possible!


----------



## swots

IzzyBella said:


> Or stay for a night and take as many as possible!


Genius ! It's almost the perfect crime. I might just help myself to some fluffy towels too although I'm told the Meridien has better ones.


----------



## Guest

I need a Linux/Ubuntu live CD, and I have no idea where to find it. It is a free Operating System, just need someone to download and burn it to a CD/DVD but unfortunately, none of my friends are in town or able to do it. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Byja

nathanalgren said:


> I need a Linux/Ubuntu live CD, and I have no idea where to find it. It is a free Operating System, just need someone to download and burn it to a CD/DVD but unfortunately, none of my friends are in town or able to do it.
> 
> Any ideas?


?!?!
What's stopping you from downloading it and burning it yourself?


----------



## Guest

Byja said:


> ?!?!
> What's stopping you from downloading it and burning it yourself?


Ah why did I not think of that??

My laptop won't start, that is why I need it... Thus, I cannot do it myself. If I could, I would not ask on here, would I?!?


----------



## Laowei

Anyone have any idea where i can get a 25oz Co2 cylinder refilled? The type used in soda streams.tried the paintball place over near healthcare city but they only refill for themselves and wont do external ones.


----------



## Byja

nathanalgren said:


> Ah why did I not think of that??
> 
> My laptop won't start, that is why I need it... Thus, I cannot do it myself. If I could, I would not ask on here, would I?!?


Sorry, been a while since I had only one computer, so I never got into such situation. I thought you had some sort of ISP issues.
Close to The Greens?


----------



## Dazed + Confused

Honest people?


----------



## Guest

Byja said:


> Sorry, been a while since I had only one computer, so I never got into such situation. I thought you had some sort of ISP issues.
> Close to The Greens?


I found a computer shop and convinved the sales guy to do it for me and I told him I'd pay way more than the cost of the DVD/CD. He will burn it and call me soon hopefully.

I dont know how computer literate you are but, the problem is, as soon as I start the laptop, it gives a `disk read error` which means something is wrong with my hard disk, and I want to save my data, and Ubuntu Live CD gives an option to start your computer without installing the OS, just from the CD. And BIOS sees my harddisk, so it is not totally gone. So if I am very lucky, when I turn on the pc with Ubuntu cd, I might be able to see my files in the drive and copy them to my external hard drive.


----------



## saraswat

nathanalgren said:


> computer literate you are but, the problem is, as soon as I start the laptop, it gives a `disk read error` which means something is wrong with my hard disk,


Hopefully you don't have that 'clicking' sound.. that's a death knell for a hard disk .. the BIOS is reading it so might just work .. good luck .. I have terrible memories about sudden hard-disk fails ...


----------



## Guest

saraswat said:


> Hopefully you don't have that 'clicking' sound.. that's a death knell for a hard disk .. the BIOS is reading it so might just work .. good luck .. I have terrible memories about sudden hard-disk fails ...


Luckily I don't have that sound. Well I honestly don't care about the laptop, but I really need to save the data, the photos, the documents, and most importantly my Football Manager career


----------



## ziokendo

*Mill / Nuts*

What's the best place to purchase good quality nuts in your opinion, where they have variety and are well equipped to do proper packaging, vacuum sealing, etc.

I am talking about a place like "international mill" in Kuwait, I cannot find the same quality in the UAE.


----------



## Vasilis10

Something I cant find... is cheap beer like in central europe !


----------



## fcjb1970

nathanalgren said:


> I found a computer shop and convinved the sales guy to do it for me and I told him I'd pay way more than the cost of the DVD/CD. He will burn it and call me soon hopefully.
> 
> I dont know how computer literate you are but, the problem is, as soon as I start the laptop, it gives a `disk read error` which means something is wrong with my hard disk, and I want to save my data, and Ubuntu Live CD gives an option to start your computer without installing the OS, just from the CD. And BIOS sees my harddisk, so it is not totally gone. So if I am very lucky, when I turn on the pc with Ubuntu cd, I might be able to see my files in the drive and copy them to my external hard drive.


If this does not work out, PM me I can give you a free copy. Won't even charge for the disk. You can actually just have him put it on a thumb drive, Ubuntu will fit and boot from USB


Good Luck


----------



## fcjb1970

ziokendo said:


> What's the best place to purchase good quality nuts in your opinion, where they have variety and are well equipped to do proper packaging, vacuum sealing, etc.
> 
> I am talking about a place like "international mill" in Kuwait, I cannot find the same quality in the UAE.


Ace is the only place I have ever seen with a selection. Nothing like you would see in the states, but the only place I know of here


----------



## saraswat

fcjb1970 said:


> Ace is the only place I have ever seen with a selection. Nothing like you would see in the states, but the only place I know of here


Are you talking about Ace hardware ? I'm pretty sure the OP is looking for the other kind of nuts... peanuts, walnuts etc...


----------



## fcjb1970

saraswat said:


> Are you talking about Ace hardware ? I'm pretty sure the OP is looking for the other kind of nuts... peanuts, walnuts etc...


:doh::redface:


----------



## blazeaway

Vasilis10 said:


> Something I cant find... is cheap beer like in central europe !


Barracuda?


----------



## Mr Rossi

saraswat said:


> Are you talking about Ace hardware ? I'm pretty sure the OP is looking for the other kind of nuts... peanuts, walnuts etc...


----------



## zed_kid

is there anywhere I can get coconut oil? oil not milk. the really clean non yellow oil

cheers


----------



## Eng.Khaled

There's this small shop in Mercato called "Al Rifai"... it's good enough. They also have other big branches in Dubai Mall and MOE.



ziokendo said:


> What's the best place to purchase good quality nuts in your opinion, where they have variety and are well equipped to do proper packaging, vacuum sealing, etc.
> 
> I am talking about a place like "international mill" in Kuwait, I cannot find the same quality in the UAE.


----------



## claredoc

I've seen coconut oil in Carrefeur in MoE


----------



## Guest

fcjb1970 said:


> If this does not work out, PM me I can give you a free copy. Won't even charge for the disk. You can actually just have him put it on a thumb drive, Ubuntu will fit and boot from USB
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks a lot,

The Ubuntu disk did work and I was able to save my files, but apparently lots of bad sectors on the drive, which means it is dying and not slowly. So I formatted it and it is working now, but just matter of time it fails me again. Gotta look for a new hdd.


----------



## sammylou

zed_kid said:


> is there anywhere I can get coconut oil? oil not milk. the really clean non yellow oil
> 
> cheers


the organic food shop & cafe sells virgin coconut oil. they are in the greens and now a new location on SZR i haven't been to. 

i think you can also get it at the Ripe farm shop Ripe which is also a great source for locally grown organic produce at great prices. and they deliver! i was desperately missing fresh kale and was so happy to find out there was a 10 week growing season here and the bunches were less than half the cost of the wilty stuff imported by waitrose.


----------



## Calisthenia

ziokendo said:


> What's the best place to purchase good quality nuts in your opinion, where they have variety and are well equipped to do proper packaging, vacuum sealing, etc.
> 
> I am talking about a place like "international mill" in Kuwait, I cannot find the same quality in the UAE.


I have been looking for this all across Dubai as well, without luck. Carrefour has the best selection of nuts besides their veggie counters though, and perhaps you can ask them about packaging and sealing - you never know. Or Hyperpanda, Lulu, haven't been to those here in UAE though. 



fcjb1970 said:


> Ace is the only place I have ever seen with a selection. Nothing like you would see in the states, but the only place I know of here


I went to their web site and didn't understand at all where the nuts section was. :lol:



zed_kid said:


> is there anywhere I can get coconut oil? oil not milk. the really clean non yellow oil
> 
> cheers


I buy my amazing coconut oil from Organic Foods and Cafe, check their web site for locations etc. Every third Friday and Saturday everything in the store (except make-up and some other speciality items) is 20% off, and every first Sunday 15% off on selected items. 



Eng.Khaled said:


> There's this small shop in Mercato called "Al Rifai"... it's good enough. They also have other big branches in Dubai Mall and MOE.


According to their web site they are quite expensive, but perhaps the quality is better? E.g. 1 kg of raw almonds is AED 55, while it is 45 for most brands in Carrefour. Will check it out though, thanks for the tip.



sammylou said:


> the organic food shop & cafe sells virgin coconut oil. they are in the greens and now a new location on SZR i haven't been to.
> 
> i think you can also get it at the Ripe farm shop Ripe which is also a great source for locally grown organic produce at great prices. and they deliver! i was desperately missing fresh kale and was so happy to find out there was a 10 week growing season here and the bunches were less than half the cost of the wilty stuff imported by waitrose.


+1 Ripe is amazing!


----------



## Calisthenia

I've been looking for a simple floor lamp with good lights. Anybody who has apartments in Old Town will know what I mean... I have been in all stores in Mall of Emirates and Dubai Mall that could have had this, and the one I got at IKEA (didn't like it at all but the closest thing to a proper lamp I could find) started flickering and when I noticed a strong, nasty burnt rubber smell I decided it was time to disconnect it....! 

This is the perfect lamp, nice and bright light with a dimmer function: PALMA Gulvlampe - Bohus 

If anyone has seen anything similar that wouldn't cost 2,000 dirhams, please let me know (the one I link to above costs less than 300 dirhams and is of good quality).


----------



## lxinuk

Calisthenia said:


> I've been looking for a simple floor lamp with good lights. Anybody who has apartments in Old Town will know what I mean... I have been in all stores in Mall of Emirates and Dubai Mall that could have had this, and the one I got at IKEA (didn't like it at all but the closest thing to a proper lamp I could find) started flickering and when I noticed a strong, nasty burnt rubber smell I decided it was time to disconnect it....!
> 
> This is the perfect lamp, nice and bright light with a dimmer function: PALMA Gulvlampe - Bohus
> 
> If anyone has seen anything similar that wouldn't cost 2,000 dirhams, please let me know (the one I link to above costs less than 300 dirhams and is of good quality).


Have you tried homes r us....theye have a good range of floor lamps in the store at Arabian Centre, Mirdif.


----------



## saraswat

About the nuts, people might want to try Al adil supermarkets .. just google them ... that's where the family always got the nuts, grains, pickels, flour etc, great quality... I remember reading, on the forum, of them having a branch in Barsha

@Zed_kid what do you need the oil for, if it's for hair/skin/dermatological use then just look for this:









At any of the large supermarkets (carrefour, lulu etc)


----------



## Calisthenia

lxinuk said:


> Have you tried homes r us....theye have a good range of floor lamps in the store at Arabian Centre, Mirdif.


Hi and thanks, I'm not sure they have branches at the malls I have been at, but I will definitely try the one you recommend above here. I do hope they have something similar to the one I have posted above! 



saraswat said:


> About the nuts, people might want to try Al adil supermarkets .. just google them ... that's where the family always got the nuts, grains, pickels, flour etc, great quality... I remember reading, on the forum, of them having a branch in Barsha


Do you know if they have other locations in Dubai than Karama? Their web site doesn't say. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Calisthenia

Also, does anyone know of Asian grocery stores with a good selection of products? I'm looking for Asian speciality products such as agar agar powder, carrageenan, kombu, miso, quality nori etc.


----------



## saraswat

Calisthenia said:


> Do you know if they have other locations in Dubai than Karama? Their web site doesn't say. Thanks for the tip!


I did read on the forum about a branch in Al Barsha (that would be closest to 'New Dubai'), their website is terrible, and a google search doesn't yield results, would call them though, they have a lot of branches ...


----------



## fcjb1970

lxinuk said:


> Have you tried homes r us....theye have a good range of floor lamps in the store at Arabian Centre, Mirdif.


They also have a store (actually the main one) in Mazyat (sp?) center, which might be closer. It is directly across SZR from from Dubai Mall


----------



## Calisthenia

saraswat said:


> I did read on the forum about a branch in Al Barsha (that would be closest to 'New Dubai'), their website is terrible, and a google search doesn't yield results, would call them though, they have a lot of branches ...


Yes I did a search as well thanks - might give them a call.


----------



## Calisthenia

fcjb1970 said:


> They also have a store (actually the main one) in Mazyat (sp?) center, which might be closer. It is directly across SZR from from Dubai Mall


Thanks, this is much closer to me!  *crossing fingers*


----------



## Ali Zaidi

*Food *

Have come from Pakistan. Looking or a Lahore in Dubai.  Can't find my favorite cooks here. 
But Dubai is good too. I often go to Indian and Pakistani restaurants to have food and they taste great of course.


----------



## md313

Ali Zaidi said:


> Have come from Pakistan. Looking or a Lahore in Dubai.  Can't find my favorite cooks here.
> But Dubai is good too. I often go to Indian and Pakistani restaurants to have food and they taste great of course.


Who thinks that Dubai is more fun than America? I would like to know yes or no and why? I know it not far to compare a city to a whole country but still


----------



## Ali Zaidi

md313 said:


> Who thinks that Dubai is more fun than America? I would like to know yes or no and why? I know it not far to compare a city to a whole country but still


But Lahore is a city like Dubai. And the restaurants I'm talking about are in Indian and Pakistani restaurants within Dubai. I wasn't comparing apples with oranges.  You took me wrong I guess.


----------



## IzzyBella

Where can I get iron-on hemming tape?


----------



## dizzyizzy

IzzyBella said:


> Where can I get iron-on hemming tape?


I got some at Fida in Satwa


----------



## BedouGirl

IzzyBella said:


> Where can I get iron-on hemming tape?


Try Magrudys in Jumeirah. They have a good habadashery section.


----------



## moversgl

fresh green leafy veges


----------



## terdubai

Go to the fruit and veggie mart, and don't buy what they display. Tell them you want fresher, and there is great stuff behind the counters.


----------



## mannyk329

Calisthenia said:


> Also, does anyone know of Asian grocery stores with a good selection of products? I'm looking for Asian speciality products such as agar agar powder, carrageenan, kombu, miso, quality nori etc.


Have you tried A-Mart on SZR (just off the Safa Park interchange) - on your right going towards Jebel Ali.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Where can I find natto ( Japanese fermented soybeans) ?


----------



## mannyk329

Canuck_Sens said:


> Where can I find natto ( Japanese fermented soybeans) ?


Again, try A-Mart on SZR. They're a specialty Japanese supermarket. That said, if its fermented to the extent that its got alcohol, you'll obviously have to look elsewhere.


----------



## vantage

i can't find a Womble.


----------



## pimack

Newbie question, 

Not yet out there, and very sorry if it has been asked and answered before, I've done a quick search and couldn't see it!

Milk!

I need Cows milk, is this possible?!

Yorkshire tea bags too if possible?

Haha, I'm too British I feel!

pimack


----------



## mannyk329

pimack said:


> Newbie question,
> 
> Not yet out there, and very sorry if it has been asked and answered before, I've done a quick search and couldn't see it!
> 
> Milk!
> 
> I need Cows milk, is this possible?!
> 
> Yorkshire tea bags too if possible?
> 
> Haha, I'm too British I feel!
> 
> pimack


Milk and Tea!? Pop into any Spinneys, Carrefour, Al Maya, Lulu and you should easily find both.


----------



## IzzyBella

pimack said:


> Newbie question,
> 
> Not yet out there, and very sorry if it has been asked and answered before, I've done a quick search and couldn't see it!
> 
> Milk!
> 
> I need Cows milk, is this possible?!
> 
> Yorkshire tea bags too if possible?
> 
> Haha, I'm too British I feel!
> 
> pimack


Milk of any kind is haraam here. Cows are seen as demons. 

Tea? Are you kidding? Tea has a higher import tax than alcohol. Tea will cost and arm and a leg out here.


----------



## pimack

Thanks guys!

Looks like I'm going cold turkey! Haha

pi


----------



## IzzyBella

Honestly, Twinings and Lipton are the biggest tea brands here. If you want Yorkshire Tea (I'm sure they have it somewhere but I haven't found it yet and it probably will be more expensive) bring you own...and bring me a box. I miss its "umph".

We live in a city where there's a coffee shop on each corner. I think you'll be fine for milk and tea


----------



## mannyk329

IzzyBella said:


> Honestly, Twinings and Lipton are the biggest tea brands here. If you want Yorkshire Tea (I'm sure they have it somewhere but I haven't found it yet and it probably will be more expensive) bring you own...and bring me a box. I miss its "umph".
> 
> We live in a city where there's a coffee shop on each corner. I think you'll be fine for milk and tea


Lulu Barsha has Yorkshire Tea.


----------



## Stevesolar

vantage said:


> i can't find a Womble.


Have you tried Wimbledon common?


----------



## blazeaway

IzzyBella said:


> Honestly, Twinings and Lipton are the biggest tea brands here. If you want Yorkshire Tea (I'm sure they have it somewhere but I haven't found it yet and it probably will be more expensive) bring you own...and bring me a box. I miss its "umph".
> 
> We live in a city where there's a coffee shop on each corner. I think you'll be fine for milk and tea


I like dilmah, but tetleys etc available


----------



## vantage

Stevesolar said:


> Have you tried Wimbledon common?


Couldn't find one in Bulgaria, either.....
Ideally wanted to find one here, to save me the flight...!


----------



## Roxtec Blue

vantage said:


> Couldn't find one in Bulgaria, either.....
> Ideally wanted to find one here, to save me the flight...!


Have you checked with Mike Batt? Apparently underground is the place to look.......


----------



## TheStegg

Steve2622 said:


> Just the normal Haribo Star mix?


Aswaaq at the edge of Knowledge Village had it and several other Haribo candies.


----------



## TheStegg

Sriracha sauce
Good Vietnamese food
Triscuit crackers (especially rosemary olive oil flavor)
Craft Beer/Microbrew beers (some at Barracuda)
Bourbon whiskey (other than Jim Beam and Makers Mark)
Good salsa
Hops and barley (for homebrew)
Peanut Butter M&M's
Pretzel M&M's


----------



## TheStegg

Jumeirah Jim said:


> the little plastic hooks (usually green) you can use to hang baubles on a christmas tree. Carrefour/spinneys/ace don't know what they are. Far less tedious than tying them on with string.


We found the normal metal hooks at the MoE Carrefour in their big Christmas display.


----------



## BedouGirl

TheStegg said:


> We found the normal metal hooks at the MoE Carrefour in their big Christmas display.


Spinneys in Mercato had them last Christmas in their display. They sold out pretty quick.


----------



## mannyk329

TheStegg said:


> Sriracha sauce
> Good Vietnamese food
> Triscuit crackers (especially rosemary olive oil flavor)
> Craft Beer/Microbrew beers (some at Barracuda)
> Bourbon whiskey (other than Jim Beam and Makers Mark)
> Good salsa
> Hops and barley (for homebrew)
> Peanut Butter M&M's
> Pretzel M&M's


Sriracha - Daily Gourmet on JBR (Plaza level) and Dean's Fujiya near Lamcy Plaza
Triscuit - Choithrams (Umm Suqeim) or Park 'n Shop (US / DIP) / Safestway
Good Salsa - Daily Gourmet / Park 'n Shop / Milk and Honey 
Peanut Butter/ Pretzel M&M's - Park 'n Shop (DIP)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Good Vietnamese food

Hanoi, Khalifa St, Abu Dhabi is the answer (the original hanoi and much better than its JLT branch)


----------



## Canuck_Sens

mannyk329 said:


> Again, try A-Mart on SZR. They're a specialty Japanese supermarket. That said, if its fermented to the extent that its got alcohol, you'll obviously have to look elsewhere.


Manny, Thanks I will look there.

In regards to having alcohol, this is not an issue. Fermented soybeans offer more health benefits than GM soy seeds that are used in US.

did you know for example that GM seeds being given by Monsanto produces a protein that is not natural to our body which can lead to allergic reactions ? 

So yes, I stick with the Japanese version hands down.


----------



## IzzyBella

I try to stay away from soy as it messes with my oestrogen levels when I consume too much. I gain water weight, it triggers menses and I'm generally more (yes, even more) irritable.


----------



## Guest

Any idea where I can buy a French press to make coffee at home?


----------



## IzzyBella

nathanalgren said:


> Any idea where I can buy a French press to make coffee at home?


Carrefour, Ikea, CrateandBarrel, Home Centre, etc. (Most places where you usually buy them, have them)


----------



## mannyk329

Canuck_Sens said:


> Manny, Thanks I will look there.
> 
> In regards to having alcohol, this is not an issue. Fermented soybeans offer more health benefits than GM soy seeds that are used in US.
> 
> did you know for example that GM seeds being given by Monsanto produces a protein that is not natural to our body which can lead to allergic reactions ?
> 
> So yes, I stick with the Japanese version hands down.


What I meant was if the fermented soybeans have an alcohol-content above 0.1%, you're not going to find it in any supermarket.


----------



## Guest

Any place to buy real good Iranian/Persian sweets? I have been to a few Iranian restaurants but they didn't have any desert or sweets.


----------



## saraswat

PARS

I'm sure there are others, but these guys' pastries are awesome.


----------



## anne86

Hi does anyone know from where can i get aunt jemimas pancake mix? Thanks


----------



## TheStegg

anne86 said:


> Hi does anyone know from where can i get aunt jemimas pancake mix? Thanks


Choithrams in The Greens, or LuLu's Al Barsha, but it's been over a year since I looked.


----------



## TheStegg

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Good Vietnamese food
> 
> Hanoi, Khalifa St, Abu Dhabi is the answer (the original hanoi and much better than its JLT branch)


Is that the one that's really expensive? We have some Viet friends who said it wasn't very good, especially for the cost. A bowl of pho here in the US is usually $5-$8.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

anne86 said:


> Hi does anyone know from where can i get aunt jemimas pancake mix? Thanks


Spinney's in DIP.


----------



## anne86

Thanks thestegg and msbetty


----------



## IzzyBella

Arts and Crafts supplies.

I've found Craft Land in Town Centre Shopping Mall near Mercato.

Are there any others you recommend?

Also, looking for a shop/store that is similar to America's Target? I'm just looking for cheap organisation baskets/boxes/etc. (Carrefour haven't got a great selection)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sammylou

IzzyBella said:


> Arts and Crafts supplies.
> 
> I've found Craft Land in Town Centre Shopping Mall near Mercato.
> 
> Are there any others you recommend?
> 
> Also, looking for a shop/store that is similar to America's Target? I'm just looking for cheap organisation baskets/boxes/etc. (Carrefour haven't got a great selection)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Izzy, i found that the best place for organization is Ikea. i hated everything at Carrefour. had some luck at the Geant in Ibn Battuta but really found Ikea was best. i'd love if they actually had something like target here but it seems there is a real dearth of decent quality, mid-range, department stores


----------



## fcjb1970

IzzyBella said:


> Arts and Crafts supplies.
> 
> I've found Craft Land in Town Centre Shopping Mall near Mercato.
> 
> Are there any others you recommend?
> 
> Also, looking for a shop/store that is similar to America's Target? I'm just looking for cheap organisation baskets/boxes/etc. (Carrefour haven't got a great selection)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Ace might be worth checking. But I think that would be larger containers, not smaller ones it sounds like you are interested in.


----------



## Gavtek

Ok, 2 things I need help with, virtual Blue Peter badges to anyone who can help:

1 - Clothing banks, I've got a massive pile of clothes I need to get rid of, I'm sure I've seen clothing banks around where I can dump them. I'm sure there are plenty of charities who would be willing to come and collect but I can't be bothered trying to direct drivers over the phone "location sir? any landmarks?" etc etc. Ideally no further north than MoE.

2 - Dry cleaners for precious items, i.e. who can I trust with a very fragile wedding dress? I don't really trust the normal chaps I use who pick up my suits, etc, and throw them in the back of their van.


----------



## sammylou

Gavtek said:


> Ok, 2 things I need help with, virtual Blue Peter badges to anyone who can help:
> 
> 1 - Clothing banks, I've got a massive pile of clothes I need to get rid of, I'm sure I've seen clothing banks around where I can dump them. I'm sure there are plenty of charities who would be willing to come and collect but I can't be bothered trying to direct drivers over the phone "location sir? any landmarks?" etc etc. Ideally no further north than MoE.
> 
> 2 - Dry cleaners for precious items, i.e. who can I trust with a very fragile wedding dress? I don't really trust the normal chaps I use who pick up my suits, etc, and throw them in the back of their van.


there is a charitable bin in my building's underground if you wanted to swing by when i'm home i can let you in.

no idea for cleaner.


----------



## IzzyBella

Gavtek said:


> Ok, 2 things I need help with, virtual Blue Peter badges to anyone who can help:
> 
> 1 - Clothing banks, I've got a massive pile of clothes I need to get rid of, I'm sure I've seen clothing banks around where I can dump them. I'm sure there are plenty of charities who would be willing to come and collect but I can't be bothered trying to direct drivers over the phone "location sir? any landmarks?" etc etc. Ideally no further north than MoE.
> 
> 2 - Dry cleaners for precious items, i.e. who can I trust with a very fragile wedding dress? I don't really trust the normal chaps I use who pick up my suits, etc, and throw them in the back of their van.


1. I don't know where you're located, but my mind seems to think that Marina Mall have a clothes bank.


----------



## sammylou

IzzyBella said:


> 1. I don't know where you're located, but my mind seems to think that Marina Mall have a clothes bank.


Izzy, you may be right as I think it's an Emaar thing.

Gav, will take a look next day or two when I'm there and let you know if I see anything.


----------



## Kat82au

Decent theatre/ musical shows- or amateur performing companies??


----------



## ziokendo

sammylou said:


> Izzy, you may be right as I think it's an Emaar thing.


yep, for example they are just before the parking exit ramps in any of "The Greens" building complexes at -1 level...


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> Ok, 2 things I need help with, virtual Blue Peter badges to anyone who can help:
> 
> 1 - Clothing banks, I've got a massive pile of clothes I need to get rid of, I'm sure I've seen clothing banks around where I can dump them. I'm sure there are plenty of charities who would be willing to come and collect but I can't be bothered trying to direct drivers over the phone "location sir? any landmarks?" etc etc. Ideally no further north than MoE.
> 
> 2 - Dry cleaners for precious items, i.e. who can I trust with a very fragile wedding dress? I don't really trust the normal chaps I use who pick up my suits, etc, and throw them in the back of their van.


During Ramadan, there are loads of drop off points for clothes all over town.

The best quality cleaner I know of is Butlers http://www.butlersuae.com/b/


----------



## IzzyBella

*Borax*

Yes, I know that it was asked before here

But nobody had an inkling 

I've tried pharmacies. 
Apparently Spinneys stock it? I've not seen any...maybe I'm going to the wrong ones?
Also, had a quick look on the "other site" and they said that choithram might stock it. I've never been to one, which is bigger/more likely to stock it?


----------



## indoMLA

Gavtek said:


> Ok, 2 things I need help with, virtual Blue Peter badges to anyone who can help:
> 
> 1 - Clothing banks, I've got a massive pile of clothes I need to get rid of, I'm sure I've seen clothing banks around where I can dump them. I'm sure there are plenty of charities who would be willing to come and collect but I can't be bothered trying to direct drivers over the phone "location sir? any landmarks?" etc etc. Ideally no further north than MoE.
> 
> 2 - Dry cleaners for precious items, i.e. who can I trust with a very fragile wedding dress? I don't really trust the normal chaps I use who pick up my suits, etc, and throw them in the back of their van.


Go to a labor camp and leave the clothes there.... they might be able to fit some of your clothes, but if they start walking around in your wife's old clothes, that might be grounds for deportation..... :tongue1:

Yeah, like Sammylou said, most Emaar buildings have the bins on the basement floor. I always wonder who they give the clothes to since there is not a homeless class of people here and if they are helping the laborers, then isn't that a sort of admission that they aren't paying them enough and thus they feel the need to provide them with charity? Wow, sounds like a old fashioned Mexican stand-off to me.... trying to be charitable, but you can only be that way to the people you hire to construct your bloody buildings.... I guess free clothes is better than paying these poor people a decent wage.


----------



## Gavtek

Unfortunately, your average labourer is more likely to use my clothes for camping in rather than wearing.


----------



## persianfromtexas

Frosted shredded mini wheat cereal!!


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Anyone have any ideas where to find a Bluray writer (and media)? I would like to do some photo and video backup, 50GB disks make much more sense to me than the 4.7GB on a DVD. 

I found a writer on uae souq website, but the seller doesn't provide blank discs, would like them from same place ideally. Been through a load of electronic shops in Dubai Mall and MOE but could find neither.


----------



## rsinner

Windsweptdragon said:


> Anyone have any ideas where to find a Bluray writer (and media)? I would like to do some photo and video backup, 50GB disks make much more sense to me than the 4.7GB on a DVD.


Doesnt answer your question, but any reason why you are not just buying a 500 GB or 1 TB or even larger portable hard disk drive to back up stuff?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

rsinner said:


> Doesnt answer your question, but any reason why you are not just buying a 500 GB or 1 TB or even larger portable hard disk drive to back up stuff?


Hard disk failure risk mainly, but there are other factors such as fire/flood(haha). I have a large NAS drive and some backups on other drives, for some more important items I'd like another backup kept elsewhere. 

From what I've read blu-ray disks will last 'forever' and hold volume of data big enough for my needs. If I can find the right one that is.


----------



## saraswat

Windsweptdragon said:


> Anyone have any ideas where to find a Bluray writer (and media)? I would like to do some photo and video backup, 50GB disks make much more sense to me than the 4.7GB on a DVD.
> 
> I found a writer on uae souq website, but the seller doesn't provide blank discs, would like them from same place ideally. Been through a load of electronic shops in Dubai Mall and MOE but could find neither.


The shops in the Computer plaza Al Ain Center will have what you are looking for, 

http://goo.gl/maps/ghRVY

Alternatively, there is a bunch of shops in the Al Musalla Towers building:

http://goo.gl/maps/FLarw

Both places are close to each other and have a bunch of computer retailers ...

Also, you might want to consider some cloud storage options, like Google Drive and Dropbox (I use both and am very pleased). Google drive gives you 15 gigs of space, and Dropbox 2 gigs upgradable for free to 50 gigs. You have to complete some steps to get the extra 48 gigs, and dropbox is tied in with some android manufacturers like Samsung, HTC etc. It's secure, extremely easy to setup and all your data is available anywhere via the cloud.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Thanks saraswat, was reluctant to go to computer plaza, I hate it. Endless walking about until you find a store that does have what you want in stock, and that isn't always the case. Will have a wander down this weekend and see if anything is available, unless someone else can say for definite there is another place before then.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Why don't you import from amazon UK man ? Might be cheaper fr the device


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Canuck_Sens said:


> Why don't you import from amazon UK man ? Might be cheaper fr the device


Delivery issues. Not in Dubai at week, only weekends, my building doesn't have a PO Box number either so I'd need to deliver somewhere else. I wouldn't be there to sign for it. Complete hassle, prefer to go to a shop and get it myself.


----------



## sammylou

looking for anchovy paste. usually comes in a little tube. was quite common in toronto supermarkets but haven't found it anywhere here yet.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Clip on sunglasses anyone? You would think they would be all over the place.


----------



## ccr

XDoodle****** said:


> Clip on sunglasses anyone? You would think they would be all over the place.


You just dated yourself, my grand father used one...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

ccr said:


> You just dated yourself, my grand father used one...


Oh slam!


----------



## dhorne2005

Can't seem to find 'simple' skin care products anywhere.


----------



## damianmb

I cannot find musical instruments at decent prices.. the same comes to music lessons :S


----------



## Gavtek

sammylou said:


> looking for anchovy paste. usually comes in a little tube. was quite common in toronto supermarkets but haven't found it anywhere here yet.


West Zone Supermarkets are good for that sort of thing, but I don't actually know if they specifically have anchovy paste, so I wouldn't go too far out of your way to check. Also, Safestway down by Business Bay on SZR is a good bet for North American products.


----------



## sammylou

dhorne2005 said:


> Can't seem to find 'simple' skin care products anywhere.


not sure what you mean by simple but boots has a sensitive skin line which is fragrance free. i've used both the body wash and face wash without irritation and i have pretty sensitive skin.


----------



## JP2013

ASUS BW-12D1S-U Extreme12X Blu-ray burning speed (USB3.0, External, Black ) #BW-12D1S-U/BLK/G/AS - EXPANSYS United Arab Emirates

never used them myself, and the delivery charge is verging on the ridiculous but I'm hoping against hope that internet shopping will one day take off in Dubai and there will be cheaper options!


----------



## BBmover

sammylou said:


> looking for anchovy paste. usually comes in a little tube. was quite common in toronto supermarkets but haven't found it anywhere here yet.


Please, if you find anchovy paste let me know! 
Thanks. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## persianfromtexas

sammylou said:


> looking for anchovy paste. usually comes in a little tube. was quite common in toronto supermarkets but haven't found it anywhere here yet.


Go to market and platter in dubai marina, across the street from princess tower.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Anybody has seen McCormicks popcorn salt? Can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## sammylou

persianfromtexas said:


> Go to market and platter in dubai marina, across the street from princess tower.


just called and they said they carry it! let's hope they actually know what they are talking about haha! thanks a lot!!!


----------



## BBmover

Thanks - just across the road from me.....I feel a walk coming on!


----------



## BBmover

sammylou said:


> just called and they said they carry it! let's hope they actually know what they are talking about haha! thanks a lot!!!


Hopefully it's there! They may be n for a treat with 2 customers buying!


----------



## IzzyBella

BBmover said:


> Hopefully it's there! They may be n for a treat with 2 customers buying!


I'm on my way now to pick up a tube for Sammylou


----------



## BBmover

IzzyBella said:


> I'm on my way now to pick up a tube for Sammylou


Damn, my 4 year old is dragging his feet to get out the house!  

Leave me a tube, pretty please?


----------



## IzzyBella

BBmover said:


> Damn, my 4 year old is dragging his feet to get out the house!
> 
> Leave me a tube, pretty please?


Wasn't there. They have the fresh stuff. Wondering if park n shop do it.


----------



## TallyHo

I've seen anchovy paste somewhere. I think Waitrose had their own brand anchovy paste. No guarantees the stores here still stock them.




IzzyBella said:


> Wasn't there. They have the fresh stuff. Wondering if park n shop do it.


----------



## sammylou

TallyHo said:


> I've seen anchovy paste somewhere. I think Waitrose had their own brand anchovy paste. No guarantees the stores here still stock them.


I've tried at marina mall waitrose where I usually shop but will have a boo next time I'm at dubai mall. seeing as anchovy fillets in tins and jars are everywhere I'm surprised I haven't seen the paste.


----------



## BBmover

IzzyBella said:


> Wasn't there. They have the fresh stuff. Wondering if park n shop do it.


Thanks as just about to go down as his highness is now ready!


----------



## BBmover

sammylou said:


> I've tried at marina mall waitrose where I usually shop but will have a boo next time I'm at dubai mall. seeing as anchovy fillets in tins and jars are everywhere I'm surprised I haven't seen the paste.


They didn't have it last week at Marina Waitrose.......gosh I'm really craving it now!


----------



## Gavtek

Park & Shop JLT Branch (Cluster F) have bottles of Anchovy Sauce in the Filipino section for 4 Dhs, not sure if it's the same as the paste or not. They also have other seafoody pastes.


----------



## vildadalen

What do you make with anchovy paste ? 😏


----------



## sammylou

vildadalen said:


> What do you make with anchovy paste ? 😏


me personally, i use it for an authentic caesar salad dressing. i have till now been using fillets and mincing them with my butcher knife but it's not the same. the anchovy paste is smoother, mixes better with the raw egg, and has a milder flavour which is preferable.

but it's so worth it, and we love caesar salad around here. but i'm going back to canada in a few weeks so i'll probably just stock up on a few tubes!


----------



## vildadalen

That's very interesting to know. 



sammylou said:


> me personally, i use it for an authentic caesar salad dressing. i have till now been using fillets and mincing them with my butcher knife but it's not the same. the anchovy paste is smoother, mixes better with the raw egg, and has a milder flavour which is preferable.
> 
> but it's so worth it, and we love caesar salad around here. but i'm going back to canada in a few weeks so i'll probably just stock up on a few tubes!


----------



## blazeaway

BBmover said:


> Please, if you find anchovy paste let me know!
> Thanks. :fingerscrossed:


Wait rose Um Sequiem


----------



## BBmover

blazeaway said:


> Wait rose Um Sequiem


Thanks!


----------



## sammylou

where is the waitrose in umm sequiem? i thought it was just marina mall and dubai mall.


----------



## persianfromtexas

sammylou said:


> just called and they said they carry it! let's hope they actually know what they are talking about haha! thanks a lot!!!


No problem... Actually this place has the most amazing fresh seafood in dubai and the prices are not crazy expensive!!


----------



## BBmover

sammylou said:


> where is the waitrose in umm sequiem? i thought it was just marina mall and dubai mall.


Is it the one near Emirates International School Jumeirah? 

I know there is a Waitrose near EIS so assume its that one? 
Near Al Thanya Road......


----------



## twowheelsgood

SiS Go Gels used for sports.


Lots of alternative ones around but those are the only ones that don't give me a dodgy stomach.


----------



## chestnut

A friend who already lives in Dubai is looking for red wine vinegar. Any suggestions as to where that can be found?

Thanks,

D.


----------



## persianfromtexas

dnastudios said:


> A friend who already lives in Dubai is looking for red wine vinegar. Any suggestions as to where that can be found?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> D.


Only in liqueur stores... I got some in barracuda


----------



## chestnut

persianfromtexas said:


> Only in liqueur stores... I got some in barracuda


That's what I suggested to him. (i.e. to go to one of the places that sells alcohol.)

Will he need an alcohol licence? (He hasn't got his yet.)

Also: Could you tell me where to find Baraccuda?


----------



## saraswat

dnastudios said:


> Also: Could you tell me where to find Baraccuda?


http://goo.gl/maps/y96dv


----------



## RHYSy

twowheelsgood said:


> SiS Go Gels used for sports.
> 
> 
> Lots of alternative ones around but those are the only ones that don't give me a dodgy stomach.


Revolution Cycles, Motor City


----------



## Purdymcr

Can't find a chilli con carne mix anywhere. A hot one.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Brains and common sense. Can't seem to find them anywhere these days.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Purdymcr said:


> Can't find a chilli con carne mix anywhere. A hot one.


Choithrams has some, if is not hot enough you can always add some extra chilli flakes or powder


----------



## Mr Rossi

Anyone know where to find a box of 2 inch cellophane bags? The kind that seal at the top?

An no, it's certainly not for what I'm presuming some people will accuse me of.


----------



## Purdymcr

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where to find a box of 2 inch cellophane bags? The kind that seal at the top?
> 
> An no, it's certainly not for what I'm presuming some people will accuse me of.


Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi

Purdymcr said:


> Thanks


errrr, your welcome


----------



## BBmover

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where to find a box of 2 inch cellophane bags? The kind that seal at the top?
> 
> An no, it's certainly not for what I'm presuming some people will accuse me of.


Errr, the kind that seal at the top to possibly store small jewellery items? Have no idea what else to presume? 

No idea sorry!


----------



## Mr Rossi

BBmover said:


> Errr, the kind that seal at the top to possibly store small jewellery items? (


Yeah, that's what they're for beads, gemstones and that kind of thing.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Mr Rossi said:


> Yeah, that's what they're for beads, gemstones and that kind of thing.


I think Fida in Satwa should have them (maybe give them a call and ask?) and if not there are some office supplies shops that probably sell them


----------



## persianfromtexas

dnastudios said:


> That's what I suggested to him. (i.e. to go to one of the places that sells alcohol.)
> 
> Will he need an alcohol licence? (He hasn't got his yet.)
> 
> Also: Could you tell me where to find Baraccuda?


No he doesn't need a license... Just tell him to drive carefully while going thru sharjah, direction are hard to give look at Google maps


----------



## sammylou

he won't need a license for barracuda but he will if he wants to buy from african & eastern or mmi.

and the reason to be careful through sharjah is because it is a dry state. i do however, think it is wise to hold a license if you are going to transport liquor through sharjah. i have been told by many that it helps but admittedly i don't know first hand.


----------



## chestnut

I thought the licenses were only for the emirate in which you were resident and that a Dubai license would have no value in Sharjah.


----------



## summer_12

yes......there is something you cant find in dubai: GREENERY and SNOW!!


----------



## persianfromtexas

summer_12 said:


> yes......there is something you cant find in dubai: GREENERY and SNOW!!


Uhhh ever been to the greens or ski dubai?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

dnastudios said:


> I thought the licenses were only for the emirate in which you were resident and that a Dubai license would have no value in Sharjah.


No license is good in Sharjah, it's a dry Emirate. Get caught there and it will come of no good, with a Dubai license you might get off but who knows.

These places (Hole in the Wall, Barracuda) are closed for Ramadan is my understanding, at least they were last year. A safer bet is African & Eastern in Abu Dhabi, I've purchased many times there without an AD license or showing my Dubai license.


----------



## twowheelsgood

summer_12 said:


> yes......there is something you cant find in dubai: GREENERY and SNOW!!


On the greenery front, I found the most lovely large expanse of maintained grass, lush,bouncy and springy and open to anyone who goes cycling.

If you do cycle, you probably know where that grassy bank is and I enjoy just sitting on at after a ride as its the only grass that seems to be made for relaxing on in Dubai.

No i wont tell you where it is, other than to say there is a lot of it !


----------



## XDoodlebugger

twowheelsgood said:


> On the greenery front, I found the most lovely large expanse of maintained grass, lush,bouncy and springy and open to anyone who goes cycling.
> 
> If you do cycle, you probably know where that grassy bank is and I enjoy just sitting on at after a ride as its the only grass that seems to be made for relaxing on in Dubai.
> 
> No i wont tell you where it is, other than to say there is a lot of it !


Hmm, as a fellow cyclist I've missed it! Sure isn't out in Showka!


----------



## blazeaway

Purdymcr said:


> Thanks


Wait rose etc


----------



## blazeaway

persianfromtexas said:


> Uhhh ever been to the greens or ski dubai?


The Greens s hardly green in the Northern Europe viewpoint, ski Dubai is ok but the snow is a tad grey


----------



## blazeaway

XDoodle****** said:


> No license is good in Sharjah, it's a dry Emirate. Get caught there and it will come of no good, with a Dubai license you might get off but who knows.
> 
> These places (Hole in the Wall, Barracuda) are closed for Ramadan is my understanding, at least they were last year. A safer bet is African & Eastern in Abu Dhabi, I've purchased many times there without an AD license or showing my Dubai license.


Dubai duty free is my choice


----------



## blazeaway

What I am missing, home this weekend is cod and chips with mushy peas! Or maybe a saveloy


----------



## BedouGirl

dizzyizzy said:


> I think Fida in Satwa should have them (maybe give them a call and ask?) and if not there are some office supplies shops that probably sell them


Daiso has tons of this kind of thing.


----------



## BedouGirl

blazeaway said:


> What I am missing, home this weekend is cod and chips with mushy peas! Or maybe a saveloy


I was also having cravings for fish and chips this weekend. We were going to try the chappie at Park and Shop, but the reviews were dire. I don't think there's anywhere in the Jumeirah area and if we go to the Marina area to get them and bring them home, they will be one big soggy mess .


----------



## Gavtek

Bob's Fish & Chips opened a branch in Business Bay/Downtown area recently I think.

But yeah, the one at Park & Shop (Rock n Sole Plaice I think it's called) isn't up to much and the British Kitchen that was on Beach Road closed down I think.


----------



## Mr Rossi

The one behind Park And Shop served us up about 10 microwaved chips each that were burnt about 2 hours previously. Mmmmm.


----------



## kenshiro2020

*Organic olive oil brand in dubai ?*

Hello everyone,

I am looking for the best quality organic olive oil in Dubai . I had tried many olive oil brands but I am not satisfied with them . I use to drink 100 ml of olive oil raw daily . Does anyone one of you know from where to get organic olive oil ?

Thank You.


----------



## dizzyizzy

kenshiro2020 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for the best quality organic olive oil in Dubai . I had tried many olive oil brands but I am not satisfied with them . I use to drink 100 ml of olive oil raw daily . Does anyone one of you know from where to get organic olive oil ?
> 
> Thank You.


Organic food cafe?


----------



## rutebrito

I've seen peanut butter and pretzel M&M's at a small candy kiosk in Deira City Center.

15drh for a box.



TheStegg said:


> Sriracha sauce
> Good Vietnamese food
> Triscuit crackers (especially rosemary olive oil flavor)
> Craft Beer/Microbrew beers (some at Barracuda)
> Bourbon whiskey (other than Jim Beam and Makers Mark)
> Good salsa
> Hops and barley (for homebrew)
> Peanut Butter M&M's
> Pretzel M&M's


----------



## Simey

The thing I find hardest to find in Dubai is *reliable traction* when walking. I am really tired of falling on my a$$ every time I try to change directions walking in the malls etc.


----------



## blazeaway

BedouGirl said:


> I was also having cravings for fish and chips this weekend. We were going to try the chappie at Park and Shop, but the reviews were dire. I don't think there's anywhere in the Jumeirah area and if we go to the Marina area to get them and bring them home, they will be one big soggy mess .


Off home on Friday, so real fish and chips!!!


----------



## vantage

Simey said:


> The thing I find hardest to find in Dubai is reliable traction when walking. I am really tired of falling on my a$$ every time I try to change directions walking in the malls etc.


The same people that think polished granite is an acceptable road surface in the approach to a pedestrian crossing!


----------



## vantage

Mr Rossi said:


> The one behind Park And Shop served us up about 10 microwaved chips each that were burnt about 2 hours previously. Mmmmm.


Yes, the park and shop chippy is truly abysmal.


----------



## Peterf

vantage said:


> Yes, the park and shop chippy is truly abysmal.


Bobs Fish & Chips just opposite the Marina Yacht Club has reasonable chips. I don't eat fish, so can't comment about that, but the chips are at least cooked.


----------



## BedouGirl

blazeaway said:


> Off home on Friday, so real fish and chips!!!


Oh yum! Enjoy


----------



## keefiest

Know a bit early but does anyone know where I could buy a box of Christmas crackers in Dubai (at Christmas) or should I bring it on the plane or post them from the UK? Thanks in advance


----------



## BedouGirl

keefiest said:


> Know a bit early but does anyone know where I could buy a box of Christmas crackers in Dubai (at Christmas) or should I bring it on the plane or post them from the UK? Thanks in advance


Everywhere - supermarkets, department stores. You will find all you need for Christmas here.


----------



## keefiest

BedouGirl said:


> Everywhere - supermarkets, department stores. You will find all you need for Christmas here.


Many thanks BedouGirl


----------



## IzzyBella

sammylou said:


> looking for anchovy paste. usually comes in a little tube. was quite common in toronto supermarkets but haven't found it anywhere here yet.


I am the Anchovy Paste Queen!!!

Park .n. Shop
Green Community Village - Dubai - United Arab Emirates

http://goo.gl/maps/TH7uS


----------



## BBmover

IzzyBella said:


> I am the Anchovy Paste Queen!!!
> 
> Park .n. Shop
> Green Community Village - Dubai - United Arab Emirates
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/TH7uS


You are the biz IzzyBella - mwah! Shall need to do a run out there this week! SL sent a PM saying you'd found it......
Thank you......oh mighty Anchovy Queen!


----------



## TallyHo

The first year Dubai Mall was open the Christmas decorations were amazing. They really outdid themselves and in a surprisingly tasteful way.

But it must have offended some locals as since then I've never seen Christmas decoration in the malls.



BedouGirl said:


> Everywhere - supermarkets, department stores. You will find all you need for Christmas here.


----------



## caramel camel

Decent brown wholemeal bread.


----------



## sammylou

caramel camel said:


> Decent brown wholemeal bread.


i don't really eat bread but my first guess would be to try the organic food market.


----------



## Gavtek

caramel camel said:


> Decent brown wholemeal bread.


Park & Shop are best for that.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

What about Yakult ? where can I get one six pack ?


----------



## BedouGirl

Canuck_Sens said:


> What about Yakult ? where can I get one six pack ?


Spinneys and Choitrams.


----------



## QOFE

Gavtek said:


> Park & Shop are best for that.


I find their breads very salty though.


----------



## IzzyBella

I'm a bit obsessed with the organic rye at spinneys. But then I remember it's >15dhr and feel guilty! Nom nom nom


----------



## twowheelsgood

Sugar free Vimto cordial - in the Uk it comes in a plastic bottle and you mix with water to taste.

Not the stuff called Vimto that comes in glass bottles from Saudi Arabia which is thick like a syrup, and it really vile.


----------



## blazeaway

twowheelsgood said:


> Sugar free Vimto cordial - in the Uk it comes in a plastic bottle and you mix with water to taste.
> 
> Not the stuff called Vimto that comes in glass bottles from Saudi Arabia which is thick like a syrup, and it really vile.


Surprised at Iftar meal in Riyadh to see Vimto as one the drinks, tasted like it but much sweeter


----------



## IzzyBella

blazeaway said:


> Surprised at Iftar meal in Riyadh to see Vimto as one the drinks, tasted like it but much sweeter


philyand showed me this recently and it was actually really interesting re: vimto and iftar!

I'm looking for:

Washing Soda
Baking Soda/Bicarb of Soda (in bulk - i.e. a big box not a tiny tub in the bakeware section) 
Castille soap (both liquid and bar)


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

IzzyBella said:


> philyand showed me this recently and it was actually really interesting re: vimto and iftar!
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> [*]Washing Soda
> [*]Baking Soda/Bicarb of Soda (in bulk - i.e. a big box not a tiny tub in the bakeware section)
> [*]Castille soap (both liquid and bar)


I would like to know where to get bulk bicarbonate of soda as well.

I believe I saw Castile liquid soap and bar at organic foods cafe on sheikh zahed road two weeks ago and also at this hair products shop in bur Dubai on Khalid bin al waleed road. I think the name of the store is Buniyad hair care. HTH.


----------



## stamboy

I've not been able to find dolcelatte in the Carrefour or a couple of other supermarkets. I'm guessing that it is available somewhere but I don't want the hassle of keep having to drive to a specialist shop for it....

Therefore would any members here know of a similar cheese that is available in the regular supermarkets.

Many thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

stamboy said:


> I've not been able to find dolcelatte in the Carrefour or a couple of other supermarkets. I'm guessing that it is available somewhere but I don't want the hassle of keep having to drive to a specialist shop for it....
> 
> Therefore would any members here know of a similar cheese that is available in the regular supermarkets.
> 
> Many thanks


Gorgonzola or Danish Blue or St. Agur if you can find it. Spinneys and Choitrams have better cheese selections than Carrefour. Someone told me that Gallery Lafayette in Dubai Mall has some amazing cheeses.


----------



## sammylou

IzzyBella said:


> philyand showed me this recently and it was actually really interesting re: vimto and iftar!
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> Washing Soda
> Baking Soda/Bicarb of Soda (in bulk - i.e. a big box not a tiny tub in the bakeware section)
> Castille soap (both liquid and bar)


Izzy, i've gotten the arm and hammer box of baking soda at marina waitrose before. it was on the very bottom shelf in the cleaning section aisle.


----------



## stamboy

BedouGirl said:


> Gorgonzola or Danish Blue or St. Agur if you can find it. Spinneys and Choitrams have better cheese selections than Carrefour. Someone told me that Gallery Lafayette in Dubai Mall has some amazing cheeses.


Gorgonzola and Danish blue are not creamy.


----------



## BedouGirl

stamboy said:


> Gorgonzola and Danish blue are not creamy.


But you will find, if you do your research, that they are are recommended as substitutes and I believe you will find Gorgonzola is the same 'family'. Then try Cambozola, that's very easily available here and it's very yummy.


----------



## stamboy

BedouGirl said:


> But you will find, if you do your research, that they are are recommended as substitutes and I believe you will find Gorgonzola is the same 'family'. Then try Cambozola, that's very easily available here and it's very yummy.


OK thanks I will try that one - thanks for the tip. I know it's the same family but this isn't for cooking so it does make a difference.

I do like blue cheese by the way but that is very different IMHO


----------



## IzzyBella

White vinegar in bulk. (Most I've found is the heinz 1l glass bottle)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

IzzyBella said:


> White vinegar in bulk. (Most I've found is the heinz 1l glass bottle)


Doing laundry for an army, or making a homemade bomb?


----------



## IzzyBella

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Doing laundry for an army, or making a homemade bomb?


Laundry in a household of 2 plus a dog who malts and is currently bleeding everywhere. Worse than doing laundry for an army. 

That and general cleaning. Vinegar is most useful. 

I just want those gallon/5litre jugs like back home.


----------



## BBmover

IzzyBella said:


> philyand showed me this recently and it was actually really interesting re: vimto and iftar!
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> Washing Soda
> Baking Soda/Bicarb of Soda (in bulk - i.e. a big box not a tiny tub in the bakeware section)
> Castille soap (both liquid and bar)


You could try Waitrose at Umm Seqeim as they may have box of baking soda? Think it was there a couple of weeks ago.....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

IzzyBella said:


> Laundry in a household of 2 plus a dog who malts and is currently bleeding everywhere. Worse than doing laundry for an army.
> 
> That and general cleaning. Vinegar is most useful.
> 
> I just want those gallon/5litre jugs like back home.


I want this, I want that 

That does sound like a fate worse than death.


----------



## IzzyBella

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I want this, I want that
> 
> That does sound like a fate worse than death.


Didn't anybody tell you not to be rude to girls on their period?. I'd quite happily rip your gonads off right now. 

Fear not, I've found:
Washing soda 55oz AED17
Baking soda 3oz AED3.50

Both at DIP Park N Shop.


----------



## fcjb1970

Anyone know a place that sells small file cabinet like the ones that are just two drawers high. Cannot recall seeing in any of the normal places I would expect and don't know of any Office Depot type places here....Thanks


----------



## BBmover

fcjb1970 said:


> Anyone know a place that sells small file cabinet like the ones that are just two drawers high. Cannot recall seeing in any of the normal places I would expect and don't know of any Office Depot type places here....Thanks


Ikea has a range of file cabinets but may be larger than what you need?

Search Result - IKEA

Home Centre MOE had a safe/cabinet.....was about a month ago.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I think I saw some cabinets out at Dragon-mart last time I was there. (Izzy lives that place)


----------



## IzzyBella

Felixtoo2 said:


> I think I saw some cabinets out at Dragon-mart last time I was there. (Izzy lives that place)


I don't live there! Stop spreading malicious rumours.


----------



## mehranR

fcjb1970 said:


> Anyone know a place that sells small file cabinet like the ones that are just two drawers high. Cannot recall seeing in any of the normal places I would expect and don't know of any Office Depot type places here....Thanks


I don't know what you are trying to file, but you could also scan things into computer. I know IRS here is US accepts scanned receipts. Let me know if it is otherwise and then I will bring an old filing cabinet from my office when we move.


----------



## fcjb1970

mehranR said:


> I don't know what you are trying to file, but you could also scan things into computer. I know IRS here is US accepts scanned receipts. Let me know if it is otherwise and then I will bring an old filing cabinet from my office when we move.


Pretty familiar with the concept of scanning. I work from home when not traveling and the single file drawer in my desk is overrun. This one GALANT File cabinet - IKEA is close but I really want a two drawer one and don't want to pay AED 1200, does not have to look nice, just be functional I'll try dragon mart, unlike @Izzy I do love dragon mart and it has been a long time since I went


----------



## stamboy

stamboy said:


> I've not been able to find dolcelatte in the Carrefour or a couple of other supermarkets. I'm guessing that it is available somewhere but I don't want the hassle of keep having to drive to a specialist shop for it....
> 
> Therefore would any members here know of a similar cheese that is available in the regular supermarkets.
> 
> Many thanks


Just an update to my question above. I managed to find something quite similar in Carrefour. It's called "Bleu Fondant" and is prepackaged with a green front. I think it's around the AED 20 mark. It looked quite similar so I picked it up to try and whilst not exactly the same it is close enough.

Just wanted to update the thread in case others are looking for the same things.

Thanks again


----------



## tp85

*Goose fat?!*

Hi all,

Any ideas/thoughts on where we could find goose / duck fat for the perfect roast potatoes?! Easy to source at home, but not much luck here yet....

Thanks!


----------



## IzzyBella

Crown moulding/molding. 


Just hit up ace and snagged their last 2 pieces which were on clearance for 5dhr each 

Dragon Mart was a busy as the only mouldings they had were ugly!


----------



## Roxtec Blue

IzzyBella said:


> Crown moulding/molding.
> 
> 
> Just hit up ace and snagged their last 2 pieces which were on clearance for 5dhr each
> 
> Dragon Mart was a busy as the only mouldings they had were ugly!


Can you use them in the car repair to offset the Dragon Mart issue?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

tp85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts on where we could find goose / duck fat for the perfect roast potatoes?! Easy to source at home, but not much luck here yet....
> 
> Thanks!


Spinneys / Park & Shop / Waitrose. Then remortgage whatever you have . We tend to buy a frozen bird and do the needful. Not the best solution but works for me and the MD of the house.


----------



## snipercorp

hi there every one......was asking on where to het laptop motherboards and camera parts in dubai....still new to the place


----------



## saraswat

snipercorp said:


> hi there every one......was asking on where to het laptop motherboards and camera parts in dubai....still new to the place


Checkout this post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...thing-you-cant-find-dubai-55.html#post1235059

You should be able to find everything you need in those two places.


----------



## tbones

*Kefir grains*

Does anyone know where to get live kefir grains? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## blazeaway

stamboy said:


> Just an update to my question above. I managed to find something quite similar in Carrefour. It's called "Bleu Fondant" and is prepackaged with a green front. I think it's around the AED 20 mark. It looked quite similar so I picked it up to try and whilst not exactly the same it is close enough.
> 
> Just wanted to update the thread in case others are looking for the same things.
> 
> Thanks again


Saw some in Waitrose


----------



## blazeaway

tp85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts on where we could find goose / duck fat for the perfect roast potatoes?! Easy to source at home, but not much luck here yet....
> 
> Thanks!


Waitrose had some a couple of weeks ago


----------



## tim27

I have a question: would it be possible to buy a tacx cycling stand for homecycling somewhere in Dubai? I am considering buying one. As I am currently still in the Netherlands (moving 27 August), an alternative could be to buy it here and have it shipped to Dubai, but it may be more easy (and assumingly less expensive) if I can just buy one in Dubai. Their website does not list Dubai based retailers/importers and I have also tried a search without any luck. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## twowheelsgood

There are only two shops in Dubai likely to have the - Wolfis on SZR and Revolution Cycles at Motor city.

Both can be emailed as I am in the UK and couldn't pop in and ask. Unless you are a really poor performer in the heat and must hide away, then you may not need it as you can cycle on the 8km track at Nadd Al Sheba all through the night under lights if you want.

And join the Cycle Safe Dubai crowd when you get there - you won't regret it!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Does anyone know where to get those big plastic inserts that protect the boot of your car? Think they may be called dog covers or something. After one for a Pajero.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Mr Rossi said:


> Does anyone know where to get those big plastic inserts that protect the boot of your car? Think they may be called dog covers or something. After one for a Pajero.


I used a camping groundsheet from Ace Hardware near Ikea.

Far back right hand corner of the shop. Completely impervious to everything including bikes 
.


----------



## IzzyBella

Mr Rossi said:


> Does anyone know where to get those big plastic inserts that protect the boot of your car? Think they may be called dog covers or something. After one for a Pajero.





twowheelsgood said:


> I used a camping groundsheet from Ace Hardware near Ikea.
> 
> Far back right hand corner of the shop. Completely impervious to everything including bikes
> .


We bought our dog cover from ACE in festival city. It's a machine washable one. Fits well in our paj. It's an RAC one.


----------



## Mr Rossi

IzzyBella said:


> We bought our dog cover from ACE in festival city. It's a machine washable one. Fits well in our paj. It's an RAC one.


A groundsheet cover is a temp solution but needing something for every day. It's not actually for a dog but scuba tanks and kit bags that are taking little nicks out here and there of the original plastic.

I've seen these plastic inserts before that are like moulds for the back of your car, just not sure on the terminology or where to get them.


----------



## vantage

Mr Rossi said:


> A groundsheet cover is a temp solution but needing something for every day. It's not actually for a dog but scuba tanks and kit bags that are taking little nicks out here and there of the original plastic.
> 
> I've seen these plastic inserts before that are like moulds for the back of your car, just not sure on the terminology or where to get them.


Had one back home for sailing gear in a Peugeot.
They tend to be manufacturer specific if they are the moulded hard plastic versions.
Main dealer means dollars, though.


----------



## persianfromtexas

Cilantro, kale, collard greens?


----------



## looper

persianfromtexas said:


> Cilantro, kale, collard greens?


 grows great on your balcony/windowfarm...


----------



## persianfromtexas

looper said:


> grows great on your balcony/windowfarm...


While I appreciate your insightful suggestion I live on the 42nd floor of a high rise that's surrounded by even bigger high rises and I get very little sun. So if u know where I can find these items for purchase please let me know... And for your Information kale and collard greens need cool temperature to grow so if u don't know about something please don't respond.


----------



## IzzyBella

persianfromtexas said:


> While I appreciate your insightful suggestion I live on the 42nd floor of a high rise that's surrounded by even bigger high rises and I get very little sun. So if u know where I can find these items for purchase please let me know... And for your Information kale and collard greens need cool temperature to grow so if u don't know about something please don't respond.


Kale - carrefour/waitrose/spinneys (always in the fridge)
Cilantro - big carrefour and geant sell bunches coriander for 0,95AED. Waitrose also sell potted plants so you can grow your own (basil, etc too)
Collard greens - not seen yet.


----------



## persianfromtexas

IzzyBella said:


> Kale - carrefour/waitrose/spinneys (always in the fridge)
> Cilantro - big carrefour and geant sell bunches coriander for 0,95AED. Waitrose also sell potted plants so you can grow your own (basil, etc too)
> Collard greens - not seen yet.


Thanks izzy never thought to look in the fridge at carrefour... Also didn't know that coriander was the same thing as cilantro


----------



## blazeaway

persianfromtexas said:


> Cilantro, kale, collard greens?


First two available in Waitrose, not sure what collard greens are


----------



## wazza2222

*Shmackos*

One for the Aussies/Dog owners.
Has anyone found a supplier of Shmackos dog treats here? 
If you don't know what they are, don't respond just know that you are a bad parent to your dog.

My two wind up toys have arrived safe and well and they need to go 'Whacko for Shmackos' asap


----------



## Purdymcr

Is there anywhre that sells:

American Crew Fibre Hair cream
Anthony Logistics in general?

TIA


----------



## IzzyBella

All I want is affordable huge area rugs in contemporary geometric designs in bright colours (blues, greens, yellows). 1 about 10' by 14' long, 3 that are 8' by 10'. I have my beady eye set on a few on rugsusa.com (merely $400), but can't find ANYTHING in this country that fits my taste. Shipping would be far too pricey. 

Ecommerce is non-existent so I go to mall to mall to IKEA (my other home - unfortunately) in search of rugs that I know won't be there. 

I beg of you, does anyone know anywhere that sells rugs to my tastes? Unluckily, I can't even go the the Blue Souq as I feel the arabic rugs won't fit my decor/abode.


----------



## fcjb1970

IzzyBella said:


> All I want is affordable huge area rugs in contemporary geometric designs in bright colours (blues, greens, yellows). 1 about 10' by 14' long, 3 that are 8' by 10'. I have my beady eye set on a few on rugsusa.com (merely $400), but can't find ANYTHING in this country that fits my taste. Shipping would be far too pricey.
> 
> Ecommerce is non-existent so I go to mall to mall to IKEA (my other home - unfortunately) in search of rugs that I know won't be there.
> 
> I beg of you, does anyone know anywhere that sells rugs to my tastes? Unluckily, I can't even go the the Blue Souq as I feel the arabic rugs won't fit my decor/abode.


This made me chuckle, if you only knew what people pay for a Persian rug in the USA compared to what you can get it for here.


----------



## IzzyBella

fcjb1970 said:


> This made me chuckle, if you only knew what people pay for a Persian rug in the USA compared to what you can get it for here.


I appreciate that. But not everyone like Persian rugs. I do somewhat (it wouldn't be my first choice but I can't deny the quality or knock the choice). I just don't think they'd fit the style of my home...and I'm not prepared to change all my furnishings/furniture to make it work.


----------



## fcjb1970

*File cabinet found*



fcjb1970 said:


> Anyone know a place that sells small file cabinet like the ones that are just two drawers high. Cannot recall seeing in any of the normal places I would expect and don't know of any Office Depot type places here....Thanks


In case anyone is interested there I found an office furniture store in Karama kitty corner to the PO. Noticed another down the street. Had just what I needed, good place if looking for a desk or chairs.


----------



## uaeexpat

What I can't seem to find is a way of stopping the stream of 'cold calling' from companies that want to offer me financial advice, where do they get my number from? That's what I want to know, and they won't tell me.


----------



## vantage

IzzyBella said:


> All I want is affordable huge area rugs in contemporary geometric designs in bright colours (blues, greens, yellows). 1 about 10' by 14' long, 3 that are 8' by 10'. I have my beady eye set on a few on rugsusa.com (merely $400), but can't find ANYTHING in this country that fits my taste. Shipping would be far too pricey.
> 
> Ecommerce is non-existent so I go to mall to mall to IKEA (my other home - unfortunately) in search of rugs that I know won't be there.
> 
> I beg of you, does anyone know anywhere that sells rugs to my tastes? Unluckily, I can't even go the the Blue Souq as I feel the arabic rugs won't fit my decor/abode.


worth a visit and a rummage at Antiques Warehouse.
They seem to have a room full of rugs of all sorts. Maybe not what you are looking for, but the prices will be reasonable, and it is well worth a visit anyway!
You never know when you might need a full size wooden giraffe..


----------



## vantage

uaeexpat said:


> What I can't seem to find is a way of stopping the stream of 'cold calling' from companies that want to offer me financial advice, where do they get my number from? That's what I want to know, and they won't tell me.


ever left a business card anywhere?

delivery guys carry long lists of contact details and earn buttons.
I have heard of a guy selling the list to someone. aed50 for a few hundred numbers....

phone numbers seem to be a currency here!


----------



## BedouGirl

IzzyBella said:


> All I want is affordable huge area rugs in contemporary geometric designs in bright colours (blues, greens, yellows). 1 about 10' by 14' long, 3 that are 8' by 10'. I have my beady eye set on a few on rugsusa.com (merely $400), but can't find ANYTHING in this country that fits my taste. Shipping would be far too pricey.
> 
> Ecommerce is non-existent so I go to mall to mall to IKEA (my other home - unfortunately) in search of rugs that I know won't be there.
> 
> I beg of you, does anyone know anywhere that sells rugs to my tastes? Unluckily, I can't even go the the Blue Souq as I feel the arabic rugs won't fit my decor/abode.


Post a photo of the kind of thing you are looking for - you never know, someone may have an idea or two....


----------



## blazeaway

IzzyBella said:


> All I want is affordable huge area rugs in contemporary geometric designs in bright colours (blues, greens, yellows). 1 about 10' by 14' long, 3 that are 8' by 10'. I have my beady eye set on a few on rugsusa.com (merely $400), but can't find ANYTHING in this country that fits my taste. Shipping would be far too pricey.
> 
> Ecommerce is non-existent so I go to mall to mall to IKEA (my other home - unfortunately) in search of rugs that I know won't be there.
> 
> I beg of you, does anyone know anywhere that sells rugs to my tastes? Unluckily, I can't even go the the Blue Souq as I feel the arabic rugs won't fit my decor/abode.


Crate and barrel?


----------



## lostntowns

Nature :3


----------



## JerryfromDubai

Elphaba said:


> I thought I'd start a thread so we can all help each other find less common items in Dubai. You'd be surprised what you can get here - you just have to know where to go.
> 
> Post anything you are looking for and hopefully other posters will have helpful suggestions.


Then highlight me please. I am looking for service, but for the last 8 years I only hear 'unfortunatelyyyyyyyyyy' Latest experience? Fixing an HTC One X smartphone at Technocare.. You're right, we can buy everything in Dubai, but service is never included.


----------



## looper

anyone seen Vitamix blenders in any of the malls? Carrefour doesn't seem to stock them...


----------



## dizzyizzy

I think I've asked this one before but no luck so again, here's hoping someone has seen McCormick's popcorn salt somewhere? 

McCormick Australia - Popcorn Salt


----------



## looper

looper said:


> anyone seen Vitamix blenders in any of the malls? Carrefour doesn't seem to stock them...


if anyone ever searches this forum: Al Habtoor Trading has some commercial Vitamix blenders in stock with only one year warranty :smash::smash::smash:

gonna order it on amazon...cheaper anyway!


----------



## blazeaway

looper said:


> if anyone ever searches this forum: Al Habtoor Trading has some commercial Vitamix blenders in stock with only one year warranty :smash::smash::smash:
> 
> gonna order it on amazon...cheaper anyway!


Saw a demo in the UK and really liked but silly money!


----------



## blazeaway

dizzyizzy said:


> I think I've asked this one before but no luck so again, here's hoping someone has seen McCormick's popcorn salt somewhere?
> 
> McCormick Australia - Popcorn Salt


Yes, if only I could remember! Sorry!


----------



## voipkid

Chocolate Ovaltine - can you get this in Dubai?

I road cycle and it is great for muscle repair/nutrients after a ride.


----------



## looper

blazeaway said:


> Saw a demo in the UK and really liked but silly money!


yeah but they are a known brand...so I thought I get them here. I know a different brand back in Europe that offers the same value for half the money. If I order one from amazon it will be the cheaper one


----------



## persianfromtexas

IzzyBella said:


> All I want is affordable huge area rugs in contemporary geometric designs in bright colours (blues, greens, yellows). 1 about 10' by 14' long, 3 that are 8' by 10'. I have my beady eye set on a few on rugsusa.com (merely $400), but can't find ANYTHING in this country that fits my taste. Shipping would be far too pricey.
> 
> Ecommerce is non-existent so I go to mall to mall to IKEA (my other home - unfortunately) in search of rugs that I know won't be there.
> 
> I beg of you, does anyone know anywhere that sells rugs to my tastes? Unluckily, I can't even go the the Blue Souq as I feel the arabic rugs won't fit my decor/abode.


Have you tried dragonmart? They have about 50 stores that sell all kinds of rugs at ridiculously cheap prices.


----------



## IzzyBella

persianfromtexas said:


> Have you tried dragonmart? They have about 50 stores that sell all kinds of rugs at ridiculously cheap prices.


I hate Dragon Mart in general. However I'd like something that wouldn't be a fire hazard. 

In the end, I think Pottery Barn is the best I've found. Not that colourful though


----------



## kenna

- a good katsu house, preferably with pork katsu
- uniqlo
- yoshinoya or a good gyudon place
- better japanese restaurant basically...
- NARS


----------



## twowheelsgood

Watercress - the real stuff grown in water and not some other indeterminate green vegetable stuff that tastes like a privet hedge


----------



## w_man

This is an odd one but anyone know where I can find a big net? Something like this ...

20' x 12' Golf Netting with Top Rope Border 1" 7 | eBay

Need a big/heavy duty one to hang against a wall in my office so I can practice my golf swing 

Any place in karama/satwa where I can grab one for a reasonable price? It'll cost me a 100 dollars to the get the ebay one shipped over.

Thanks!


----------



## sammylou

w_man said:


> This is an odd one but anyone know where I can find a big net? Something like this ...
> 
> 20' x 12' Golf Netting with Top Rope Border 1" 7 | eBay
> 
> Need a big/heavy duty one to hang against a wall in my office so I can practice my golf swing
> 
> Any place in karama/satwa where I can grab one for a reasonable price? It'll cost me a 100 dollars to the get the ebay one shipped over.
> 
> Thanks!


maybe give these guys a call? Buy Golf Clubs and Golf Balls, Golf Bags, Golf Iron Sets & Discount Used Golf Clubs in Dubai and Abu Dhabi | eGolfOutlet - Online Golf Store

have you checked the sporting goods sections of the hypermarkets?

and maybe, if you are handy, all you need is to get some netting [sporting good/fishing supply] and rope and rig it yourself. although depends on whether or not $100 is worth less than or greater than your time to do it 

nobody coming over soon soon who can bring something back eh?


----------



## w_man

sammylou said:


> maybe give these guys a call? Buy Golf Clubs and Golf Balls, Golf Bags, Golf Iron Sets & Discount Used Golf Clubs in Dubai and Abu Dhabi | eGolfOutlet - Online Golf Store
> 
> have you checked the sporting goods sections of the hypermarkets?
> 
> and maybe, if you are handy, all you need is to get some netting [sporting good/fishing supply] and rope and rig it yourself. although depends on whether or not $100 is worth less than or greater than your time to do it
> 
> nobody coming over soon soon who can bring something back eh?


Yea I have looked at a few different sporting goods stores and there are some fancy ones available for the exact purpose. They are extremely expensive and also take up too much room. I really am just looking for a net and I can jerry-rig it myself. I saw some gardening netting at ACE but it's not heavy so it won't hang properly.

No one coming from back home any time soon  plus I'd assume a big net might be fairly heavy.

If anyone knows where I can purchase a big net, it would be worth checking out locally.

Cheers


----------



## sammylou

w_man said:


> Yea I have looked at a few different sporting goods stores and there are some fancy ones available for the exact purpose. They are extremely expensive and also take up too much room. I really am just looking for a net and I can jerry-rig it myself. I saw some gardening netting at ACE but it's not heavy so it won't hang properly.
> 
> No one coming from back home any time soon  plus I'd assume a big net might be fairly heavy.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can purchase a big net, it would be worth checking out locally.
> 
> Cheers


will keep my eyes open for sure. while we are on the topic of golf, have you come across a decent indoor putting green? something for the living room that could still be put away when guests come over. but i'm willing to pay more for something of better quality. i don't want a sh*te piece of turf off the roll at canadian tire ya know? but i've yet to come across the ME equivalent of golf town hwell:


----------



## blazeaway

twowheelsgood said:


> Watercress - the real stuff grown in water and not some other indeterminate green vegetable stuff that tastes like a privet hedge


Never seen watercress here,


----------



## w_man

sammylou said:


> will keep my eyes open for sure. while we are on the topic of golf, have you come across a decent indoor putting green? something for the living room that could still be put away when guests come over. but i'm willing to pay more for something of better quality. i don't want a sh*te piece of turf off the roll at canadian tire ya know? but i've yet to come across the ME equivalent of golf town hwell:


I picked one up from Decathlon - OK quality but fairly basic. Looks something like this:
Jef World of Golf Hazard Deluxe Putting Mat | eBay

Rolls up fairly easily.


----------



## Gavtek

Park & Shop in JLT has watercress.


----------



## Canadian1586

NCARB Books and materials to study for the Architecture exams ----- urgh; have to get them shipped from the US


----------



## Simey

Is there a proper professional camera store in Dubai? I see lots of places that sell cameras, but none so far who have any idea of what they are selling. The blank stares are getting to me.


----------



## fcjb1970

Simey said:


> Is there a proper professional camera store in Dubai? I see lots of places that sell cameras, but none so far who have any idea of what they are selling. The blank stares are getting to me.


Hiring knowledgeable people does not fit into an economic model built on paying sales people 4K pm.


----------



## Simey

fcjb1970 said:


> Hiring knowledgeable people does not fit into an economic model built on paying sales people 4K pm.


Yes, but it is also a question of stock. I just bought a professional level camera and while the dealer who sold it had some accessories in stock, it apparently didn't occur to them that someone might want to buy a spare battery. I'm having to fly one from the States, which is nuts. 

I'd settle for a quality dealer anywhere in the world who can ship stuff to Dubai in 4-5 business days. Any suggestions?


----------



## IzzyBella

Simey said:


> Is there a proper professional camera store in Dubai? I see lots of places that sell cameras, but none so far who have any idea of what they are selling. The blank stares are getting to me.


http://gulfphotoplus.com/ is the only one I know. Their stock is limited and on the expensive side but at least they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Simey

IzzyBella said:


> Photography Classes, Seminars, Workshops, Courses, Printing, Accessories - Gulf Photo Plus is the only one I know. Their stock is limited and on the expensive side but at least they know what they're talking about.


Awesome, Izzy, I will check them out. 

It's a bit disturbing though that their ad for used cameras features a Praktica MTL-3.


----------



## sammylou

Simey said:


> Is there a proper professional camera store in Dubai? I see lots of places that sell cameras, but none so far who have any idea of what they are selling. The blank stares are getting to me.


not sure what system you're on but there is a dedicated Canon store at Ibn Battuta Mall.

although when last comparing prices [at the Canon store and others] before buying my 6D, it was still cheaper for me to buy it in Toronto even with the 13% HST added!. think i came out about $400 ahead. oh, and that included an additional fee for a 3ys world wide warranty so i can have it serviced here in Dubai.

it was a no brainer. pretty sure i'll stick to the major purchases when i'm anywhere other than the UAE. that being said, you just need a spare battery! i'd also have a look on dubizzle.


----------



## QOFE

Simey said:


> Yes, but it is also a question of stock. I just bought a professional level camera and while the dealer who sold it had some accessories in stock, it apparently didn't occur to them that someone might want to buy a spare battery. I'm having to fly one from the States, which is nuts.
> 
> I'd settle for a quality dealer anywhere in the world who can ship stuff to Dubai in 4-5 business days. Any suggestions?


What brand is it? Grand Stores (MoE and Mirdif) are stocking Nikons and some accessories. You would think that getting a spare battery wouldn't be too difficult...
Obviously the knowledge and service is not comparable to proper European camera shops.


----------



## sammylou

i find in general now i will always just do my own research ahead of time on any sort of electronics purchase or something i'm unsure of. can't tell you how many times i've asked a sales clerk a question only to have them look down and read off whatever the shop card or product box says. so i've given up bothering. 95% of them know nothing because they are not trained to.


----------



## Simey

QOFE said:


> What brand is it? Grand Stores (MoE and Mirdif) are stocking Nikons and some accessories. You would think that getting a spare battery wouldn't be too difficult...
> Obviously the knowledge and service is not comparable to proper European camera shops.


It's a Leica. When the (one and only) dealer told me that they didn't have the spare battery I didn't go chasing over town. I doubt anyone else would carry it. That said, the authorized dealer ought to and it is ridiculous that they do not. But they are friendly and surprisingly reasonable on cost - but not knowledgeable.

Not everything I have been looking for is from that brand though. I'll check out Isabella's recommendation but otherwise what about the shipping options? The US has great stores that will ship but it takes a long time. That's especially so in the case of some of the best of them around certain religious holiday times.


----------



## fcjb1970

Simey said:


> It's a Leica. When the (one and only) dealer told me that they didn't have the spare battery I didn't go chasing over town. I doubt anyone else would carry it. That said, the authorized dealer ought to and it is ridiculous that they do not. But they are friendly and surprisingly reasonable on cost - but not knowledgeable.
> 
> Not everything I have been looking for is from that brand though. I'll check out Isabella's recommendation but otherwise what about the shipping options? The US has great stores that will ship but it takes a long time. That's especially so in the case of some of the best of them around certain religious holiday times.


Not sure what your definition of reasonable amount of time is.  My shop and ship is usually 4 days from when the receive in NY. Most places in the USA will get it to the box in NY within a few days, so start to finish is generally about a week. Maybe I have just reached a point of acceptance, because I no longer consider a week that long. But the equation in my head when shopping is, what is the cost of waiting a week vs. getting it now


----------



## Simey

fcjb1970 said:


> Not sure what your definition of reasonable amount of time is. My shop and ship is usually 4 days from when the receive in NY. Most places in the USA will get it to the box in NY within a few days, so start to finish is generally about a week. Maybe I have just reached a point of acceptance, because I no longer consider a week that long. But the equation in my head when shopping is, what is the cost of waiting a week vs. getting it now


A week would be good. I'm not having that much luck. 

Also, I ran into a dealer in the US who had exactly what I wanted, but who refused to ship to anywhere but my US card's billing address, which is in Virginia in a house that has been rented. Sorry, this is turning into the rant thread . . .


----------



## Simey

Has anyone dealt with Advanced Media in Bur Dubai? Broadcast & Professional Video Photography Equipments - Dubai - UAE - Advanced Media

Their hours are pretty unhelpful but from the web site they seem like a more professional outlet. I've never heard of them before but I came across them listed as a dealer for Think Tank camera bags. Any experience?


----------



## DkyDky

*Moto X*

Has anyone seen the Motorola Moto X anywhere in Dubai? Can't find any eBay sellers that ships to UAE.


----------



## Simey

I'd like to take a look at the Olympus Tough TG2 waterproof camera. None of the shops in the Dubai Mall carry it. Does anyone know who does?


----------



## Emanef

I've had a search but can't find it asked.... does anyone know if it's possible to get veggie mince and veggie bacon out here? 

The wife is a meat-dodger.....!

Thanks!


----------



## vantage

Emanef said:


> I've had a search but can't find it asked.... does anyone know if it's possible to get veggie mince and veggie bacon out here?
> 
> The wife is a meat-dodger.....!
> 
> Thanks!


curious minds want to know?
what is veggie bacon?!! Is that actually possible?!

I've never quite understood why meat dodgers, whether by religion, preference or whatever, still want their food in the shape of meat....!

i saw 'veggie drumsticks' at a BBQ in the UK over the summer. nutters!


----------



## Emanef

Of course....! 
There are a quite a few different brands, but just one.... Vegetarian Bacon Style Rashers from Quorn

http://tinyurl.com/jw9an8j

I think they're wierd, like a big soggy Frazzle crisp, but my wife really likes them!

A lot of Chinese restaurants do veggie duck (mock duck!) as well!


----------



## sammylou

Emanef said:


> I've had a search but can't find it asked.... does anyone know if it's possible to get veggie mince and veggie bacon out here?
> 
> The wife is a meat-dodger.....!
> 
> Thanks!


i think i've seen Yves brand meat subs at Waitrose in Marina Mall.

Also, you may have luck at the Organic Food shop on SZR.

i too wonder why "meat dodgers" still want to eat fake meat. it usually consists of highly processed soy, along with high levels of sodium and sugar to make it even remotely palatable. it may not be meat but it's still total junk food. 

okay, righteous rant over with.


----------



## blazeaway

Emanef said:


> Of course....!
> There are a quite a few different brands, but just one.... Vegetarian Bacon Style Rashers from Quorn
> 
> veggie bacon - Google Search
> 
> I think they're wierd, like a big soggy Frazzle crisp, but my wife really likes them!
> 
> A lot of Chinese restaurants do veggie duck (mock duck!) as well!


Waitrose stock a lot of Quorn products and "Amy" range of veggie food, haven't seen veggie duck!


----------



## Emanef

Thanks, we'll have a look. Hopefully they do veggie mince as well then!



sammylou said:


> i too wonder why "meat dodgers" still want to eat fake meat. it usually consists of highly processed soy, along with high levels of sodium and sugar to make it even remotely palatable. it may not be meat but it's still total junk food.


Different veggies have different reasons I guess. With my wife she likes the taste of bacon but hasn't eaten meat since she was 11 and, whilst it was the ethical reasons when she was younger now she just can't imagine eating something that was alive. I've tried but she won't be changing....!

And there's plenty of meat based junk that we all eat so if she's going to eat junk she may as well at least junk she likes!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Because veggie or not, there are still some mornings when only a fry up will suffice


----------



## imac

Emanef said:


> ...just can't imagine eating something that was alive...


veggies are alive too.. until they are eaten... just like cow... if it goes moo its food...


----------



## Emanef

She usually says if it has eyes she won't eat it.... but then snails and potatoes both complicate that one....!


----------



## vantage

nothing turns a veggie like a bacon roll....!

surely they've run out of Linda McCartney for the sausages by now...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

*Where to buy wheatgrass seeds/berries?*

Have spent many weeks Googling for somewhere to buy wheatgrass seeds/berries in Dubai so I can grow wheatgrass at home. All I have found are sachets and one firm selling cut wheatgrass but I really want to grow my own at home. Does anyone know a supplier, please?


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

Hbo & cinemax


----------



## gemastar

Hey, So this is a question for the girls!
Has anyone seen 'SunIn'? That spray in heat activated hair highlighter?
I used it for 10 years in UK, with no problems, but am having to go to extreme measures here as I cannot find it and my hair is getting in a bad state! 
I know this is not a life and death question....... but I am sooooo desperate!

Thank youuuuuuus


----------



## gemastar

fcjb1970 said:


> Anyone know a place that sells small file cabinet like the ones that are just two drawers high. Cannot recall seeing in any of the normal places I would expect and don't know of any Office Depot type places here....Thanks


BAFCO - Oud Metha. - office furniture shop. Keep lots in stock in their warehouse


----------



## IzzyBella

Hard plastic dog beds.
Preferably not from a store that sells live animals but will give in if there are no other options. 

Just to give our foster dogs a home that can be washed down between uses easily so no scent lingers and our dog doesn't get territorial over it.


----------



## Gavtek

Anyone know anywhere in Dubai that stocks Royce Chocolate?


----------



## vantage

Gavtek said:


> Anyone know anywhere in Dubai that stocks Royce Chocolate?


there's a number and price on this link..


----------



## Gavtek

180 Dhs? Holy ****!


----------



## ACertainRomance

Lucozade, cant seem to find it in the likes of deira city centre, dubai mall or MOE.....


----------



## Mr Rossi

IzzyBella said:


> Hard plastic dog beds.
> Preferably not from a store that sells live animals but will give in if there are no other options.


Pet shop in The Springs doesn't do any animals, no idea about the plastic beds. One of the online only stores or Dragon Mart?


----------



## BedouGirl

Creatures Oasis in Jumeirah has just been taken over by new owners who are European. Could be worth checking it out. Their staff are very knowledgeable. They do sell fish and reptiles, but no other animals. Fascinating to see all the aquariums. They're having a kitty adoption day on Saturday too.


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> 180 Dhs? Holy ****!


Is it THAT good?


----------



## colaxs

Paan lovers (It's a sub-continent thing), Dubai is not the place for you. Sigh!

On one hand, I agree, it frees us from the menace of orange stained staircases and wall corners. On the other hand though, no paan. Double Sigh!!


----------



## sammylou

ACertainRomance said:


> Lucozade, cant seem to find it in the likes of deira city centre, dubai mall or MOE.....


the choithrams in marina has tons of lucozade.


----------



## Gavtek

BedouGirl said:


> Is it THAT good?


Best chocolate I've ever tasted, but I'm sure the retail price isn't that much.


----------



## saraswat

colaxs said:


> Paan lovers (It's a sub-continent thing), Dubai is not the place for you. Sigh!
> 
> On one hand, I agree, it frees us from the menace of orange stained staircases and wall corners. On the other hand though, no paan. Double Sigh!!


The tobacco variety that you are referring to won't be found here. But the saada and meetha pans are available at various Indian restaurants ...


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> Best chocolate I've ever tasted, but I'm sure the retail price isn't that much.


I love my chocolate but I really don't think I could justify that price.


----------



## IzzyBella

I've not actively looked yet, but anyone know anywhere that definitely sells paracord?


----------



## safee

StewartC said:


> Have spent many weeks Googling for somewhere to buy wheatgrass seeds/berries in Dubai so I can grow wheatgrass at home. All I have found are sachets and one firm selling cut wheatgrass but I really want to grow my own at home. Does anyone know a supplier, please?


Been to organic shop yesterday in the Greens and saw wheat grass growing kit and I thought of your post


----------



## mariot

IzzyBella said:


> I've not actively looked yet, but anyone know anywhere that definitely sells paracord?


See some advertised on souq when I googled it


----------



## IzzyBella

mariot said:


> See some advertised on souq when I googled it


Thanks, I ended up with some poly proper rope. I wanted something instant as opposed to wait X days for shopping ( I'm impatient).


----------



## Gavtek

Don't judge me... but has anyone seen anywhere selling onesies here, preferably OnePiece brand?


----------



## IzzyBella

Gavtek said:


> Don't judge me... but has anyone seen anywhere selling onesies here, preferably OnePiece brand?


 Nope. But I do want a kigu. ASOS do them for £50 and free intl shopping for orders over £100. The other option is shop and ship. eBay kigus are much cheaper.

Oh, just checked: http://www.asos.com/Men/A-To-Z-Of-Brands/Onepiece/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=15621

You can get it -VAT and delivered for free


----------



## ACertainRomance

Saw some onesies in either next or river Island (cant remember which) in Dubai mall earlier. 

In terms of what you can't find here... an xbox one. ....


----------



## blazeaway

Gavtek said:


> Don't judge me... but has anyone seen anywhere selling onesies here, preferably OnePiece brand?


Duly Judged!


----------



## vantage

blue face paint.

haven't looked yet, but trying to avoid a wild goose chase!
shops are chock full of red, green, white and black things for National Day.

I need some blue and white face paint for two young Scottish Rugby fans this Friday....

(they need to learn early that being a Scottish fan will only lead to a series of disappointments, near misses, and insanely rare moments of triumph..!!)


----------



## Gavtek

Gavtek said:


> Don't judge me... but has anyone seen anywhere selling onesies here, preferably OnePiece brand?


Found them in Galleries Lafayette, instantly changed my mind when I saw they were charging 900 Dhs for what is basically a thin sweatshirt with legs (I assumed they were these thick, fleece lined things for about half of that) so got a knock-off version in Top Shop instead if anyone's interested.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Thorntons Continental Chocolates ?

I have seem multiple different styles in Spinneys but none of the standard 'Continental' types available in the UK, which as they have have alcohol in them may not be available in ordinary shops ?


----------



## Borisimo

Chef Boyardee??

I really miss it. :-(


----------



## confused.dom

There is a tin of Chef Boyardee Beefaroni in my cupboard, will ask the wife from where it came and get back to you.


----------



## confused.dom

Borisimo, it came from Park and Shop in Tecom.


----------



## Borisimo

Park and shop in Tecom. Got it!

Going there after work.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Plain and simple headboards that don't look like a tarts boudoir or something from a makeover show ?

We have inherited a really nice bed with a brand new mattress, but it has no headboard and tends to slip away from the wall when sitting up.

There must be somewhere in Dubai that doesn't sell tat ?


----------



## chitza

Had no luck in finding beef & tomato cup - a - soups and Encona Chilli & mango sauce. Has anyone seen these items in any of the supermarkets here?


----------



## sammylou

twowheelsgood said:


> Plain and simple headboards that don't look like a tarts boudoir or something from a makeover show ?
> 
> We have inherited a really nice bed with a brand new mattress, but it has no headboard and tends to slip away from the wall when sitting up.
> 
> There must be somewhere in Dubai that doesn't sell tat ?


have you tried ikea? simple, clean looking and inexpensive.


----------



## twowheelsgood

sammylou said:


> have you tried ikea? simple, clean looking and inexpensive.


Yup. Two problems;

Ikea sizes are only suitable for Ikea mattresses and frames and;

they don't sell them unless as part of a bed.

thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

twowheelsgood said:


> Plain and simple headboards that don't look like a tarts boudoir or something from a makeover show ?
> 
> We have inherited a really nice bed with a brand new mattress, but it has no headboard and tends to slip away from the wall when sitting up.
> 
> There must be somewhere in Dubai that doesn't sell tat ?


Print a picture (from Web) of one you like. Get someone to make one, made to measure. Have done this with a few items.


----------



## vantage

*DELL laptop docking station* (Latitude E5420 laptop, if anyone cares)

Our IT guy at work says he'd get me one, but they aren't available here from the DELL stockists.
Is he just taking the p!ss for an easy life, or is he right?

I can get one abroad, but not likely to be travelling for ages...

hopefully domeone can point me at one....


----------



## sammylou

twowheelsgood said:


> Yup. Two problems;
> 
> Ikea sizes are only suitable for Ikea mattresses and frames and;
> 
> they don't sell them unless as part of a bed.
> 
> thanks for the suggestion anyway.


actually, they do have 3 options of headboards only: Search Result - IKEA

also, their sizes are not unique to ikea. they carry beds for 160 cm and 180 cm wide mattresses which are very standard/common here in UAE. 

of course, you may have inherited a mattress from another country or larger than ikea's max width of 180.

intercoil and other mattress shops usually have a few headboard styles available for sale. we got ours from intercoil and i know they have a couple options.

Headboards, Bed Frames & Bed Headboards | west elm has several headboards available. you could narrow down to the ones you like and then call the shop in Dubai Mall to see if they carry any of them or can order them. i know crate & barrel will order anything in as a special order so long as it's available in the states.

and my last suggestion would be to troll dubizzle if you aren't already. you might even find an entire bed frame that's such a good price you can buy it just for the headboard and toss the rest.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Anyone know where I can get fibreglass boards or rockwool boards?


----------



## vantage

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where I can get fibreglass boards or rockwool boards?


Danube?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Sparklets cartridges .... or even somewhere that might sell the machine and carry consumables ....

This is what they look like;


----------



## chestnut

The first hit for sparklets cartridge dubai on google.com came up with: Best Whip 8g Soda (CO2) Chargers – Pack of 24 | Muddle Me


----------



## twowheelsgood

chestnut said:


> The first hit for sparklets cartridge dubai on google.com came up with: Best Whip 8g Soda (CO2) Chargers – Pack of 24 | Muddle Me


Unthreaded unfortunately 

Sorry for the subtle difference !


----------



## chestnut

Never mind. Incidentally, I actually googled it because I didn't know what a sparklet was.

Have you considered phoning them and asking them? You never know...


----------



## IzzyBella

*Carpet cleaner/washer. As in, the stand up type e.g. Vax, Bissell or whatever brand they sell here.*

The dogs are being nightmares and dirtying up my expensive rug and I plan to buy more but it costs ~300dhr each time to clean it so I'd like something I can whip out when I need it. 


I thought Lakeland might stock them, but no joy (at least at MoE). I checked the C4 and SharafDG website but no joy there either.

Any ideas? (I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!)


----------



## max-sharjah

i miss museums in dubai! real ones!


----------



## saraswat

IzzyBella said:


> *Carpet cleaner/washer. As in, the stand up type e.g. Vax, Bissell or whatever brand they sell here.*
> 
> The dogs are being nightmares and dirtying up my expensive rug and I plan to buy more but it costs ~300dhr each time to clean it so I'd like something I can whip out when I need it.
> 
> 
> I thought Lakeland might stock them, but no joy (at least at MoE). I checked the C4 and SharafDG website but no joy there either.
> 
> Any ideas? (I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!)


Get in touch with these guys:

Contact - Kärcher United Arab Emirates

Welcome | Eurotek - Cleaning Equipment Trading & Services LLC

The first seems to have 'Home' solutions along with the industrial variety. The second one doesn't have a separate 'home' section, but worth a shot. 

Given the amount you are paying per cleaning, and the number of times the rug will get dirty, the math might work out. Not sure about costs. One of our business holdings has had dealing with eurotek, the other one just came up in a google search ...


----------



## BedouGirl

IzzyBella said:


> Carpet cleaner/washer. As in, the stand up type e.g. Vax, Bissell or whatever brand they sell here. The dogs are being nightmares and dirtying up my expensive rug and I plan to buy more but it costs ~300dhr each time to clean it so I'd like something I can whip out when I need it. I thought Lakeland might stock them, but no joy (at least at MoE). I checked the C4 and SharafDG website but no joy there either. Any ideas? (I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!)


Have to say I have some fairly good quality sizable carpets and I pay a fraction of what you pay for cleaning.


----------



## NazneenKhan

IronPup said:


> Mine is more of a question as I'm still such a newbie! (one week in)
> 
> Can you get free range chicken/eggs/organic dairy here at all? I've only looked so far in Carrefour as that's the nearest supermarket to me, but I just want to know if I'm wasting my time even contemplating it! I saw organic eggs (my God, the markup over the other eggs!), but nothing relating to welfare standards. I like my meat ethical & dairy organic where poss. Spinneys? And if it is available, I presume it attracts a huuuuuuge premium, but how huge?
> 
> Thank you, gurus


Hi, how about trying Lulu? Its a huge supermarket and I guess you can have most of the things Carrefour has and at cheaper rates too!


----------



## Emanef

I have seen a couple of places with organic or free range chicken, but not many, I think maybe Waitrose and the organic place down Sheikh Zayed Road, I don't recall seeing any in Lulu or Carrefour. They seem to be more concerned with how animals are killed over here than how they were kept when they were alive....


----------



## londonmandan

Jaffa Cakes

Capri Sun (orange)

Lucozade Orange

Wagon Wheels

Orange Clubs


----------



## vantage

londonmandan said:


> Jaffa Cakes
> 
> Capri Sun (orange)
> 
> Lucozade Orange
> 
> Wagon Wheels
> 
> Orange Clubs


defo orange clubs in Park & Shop (just had one!)
lucozade is available - do a search on this thread.
Capri Sun - why?
Wagon wheels - not sure


----------



## Emanef

vantage said:


> Capri Sun - why?


I was thinking similar....! 

If you like Cadbury's chocolate I would cram as much in your case as you can.... the Cadbury's stuff out here is nasty 'made under license in Egpyt' rubbish.


----------



## Chocoya

Red_Nosed said:


> I want padded sports bra!!!! Have only seen 1 brand and it's too costly!!!


Try Marks and Spencer's - my friend tells me they do a really good sports bra


----------



## londonmandan

vantage said:


> defo orange clubs in Park & Shop (just had one!)
> lucozade is available - do a search on this thread.
> Capri Sun - why?
> Wagon wheels - not sure


Thanks

I LOVE Capri Sun, it's like the best drink in the world lol


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> I was thinking similar....!
> 
> If you like Cadbury's chocolate I would cram as much in your case as you can.... the Cadbury's stuff out here is nasty 'made under license in Egpyt' rubbish.


Nowt wrong with a bit of Capri Sun 

I don't mind it, I wouldn't say that I'd miss it if I couldn't have it whilst I am there.


----------



## blazeaway

Emanef said:


> I was thinking similar....!  If you like Cadbury's chocolate I would cram as much in your case as you can.... the Cadbury's stuff out here is nasty 'made under license in Egpyt' rubbish.


And gives you the *****


----------



## blazeaway

Mr Rossi said:


> Anyone know where I can get fibreglass boards or rockwool boards?


Yes, give me a call


----------



## blazeaway

IzzyBella said:


> Carpet cleaner/washer. As in, the stand up type e.g. Vax, Bissell or whatever brand they sell here. The dogs are being nightmares and dirtying up my expensive rug and I plan to buy more but it costs ~300dhr each time to clean it so I'd like something I can whip out when I need it. I thought Lakeland might stock them, but no joy (at least at MoE). I checked the C4 and SharafDG website but no joy there either. Any ideas? (I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!)


You can get steam cleaners here, would work with pet issues


----------



## Emanef

blazeaway said:


> And gives you the *****


Eek! Fortunately I'm never eaten more than a mouthful as it tastes so horrible (and I'm not usually one to chuck chocolate away!) so I've not experienced that!


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

I am wondering if you can get Nepali food there, especially MoMo, or am I going to have to visit Kathmandu to satisfy my cravings?


----------



## Desert_Fever

THERE IS AN ORGANIC store on Shaikh Zayed road - be ready to pay a premium.


----------



## Desert_Fever

where can you find good old California made sriracha Sauce?


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

Desert_Fever said:


> where can you find good old California made sriracha Sauce?


You mean you can't get sriracha there??? *quickly reevaluates travel plans*


----------



## londonmandan

Desert_Fever said:


> where can you find good old California made sriracha Sauce?


Saw this:

_"The sriracha has been such a hit that Mr Bala is thinking about expanding. Last month he spent a day in Dubai and a week in Qatar to find partners who could help him to market the sauce in those places.

In both Qatar and the UAE, what he has to do first is submit a sample bottle that tbe local health departments can analyse. Then, assuming they approve of the sauce, he has to print special stickers with ingredients listed in Arabic and affix them on every bottle."_

Source - The National


----------



## sammylou

i have not found sriracha. it comes back with me in my suitcase like many other things every time i go back for a visit. i seriously always travel back with an empty suitcase and it comes to dubai packed!


----------



## Gavtek

Does anyone know where I can list furniture for sale that doesn't attract absolute brain dead morons offering me a third of my asking price?


----------



## Desert_Fever

I have 4 large bottles coming to me in a suitcase in 2 days...


----------



## londonmandan

A BMX!

I saw one in the Mall of Em I think but can't remember where.


----------



## TallyHo

Sriracha is a Thai hot sauce, no? 

Some supermarkets have a decent selection of imported Thai sauces, including hot sauces. Have you tried looking in the ethnic section of Carrefour?

There's a Korean supermarket on Sheikh Zayed in a centre opposite Business Bay and they also carry a range of other Asian products. Might be worth a look. 

Another new Asian market is 1004 Mart, somewhere in Al Barsha near MoE.


----------



## sammylou

TallyHo said:


> Sriracha is a Thai hot sauce, no?
> 
> Some supermarkets have a decent selection of imported Thai sauces, including hot sauces. Have you tried looking in the ethnic section of Carrefour?
> 
> There's a Korean supermarket on Sheikh Zayed in a centre opposite Business Bay and they also carry a range of other Asian products. Might be worth a look.
> 
> Another new Asian market is 1004 Mart, somewhere in Al Barsha near MoE.


it's actually an american product. with a bit of a cult following. it must be the rooster brand or it isn't the same.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

Sriracha wiki: Sriracha sauce (Huy Fong Foods) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And apparently there is a Japanese store where you can find the real thing - link is a year old but maybe worth trying:

Sriracha! : dubai


----------



## Desert_Fever

Ohhhhhh...amazing. I must check and report back. Thanks. Great research


----------



## ziokendo

*Lactose Free Milk*

Has anyone got a tip about Lactose Free actual dairy milk (not vegan substitutes) ?

I used to find an insanely expensive 2ltr bottle (like 60 aed) at the greens choitram, airlifted from US (never dared to buy), then last year I've finally discovered "lactofree" from almarai, easily found at festival city hyperpanda in 1ltr bricks and cheap, but it recently disappeared, so should anyone know where it is still available please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl

ziokendo said:


> Has anyone got a tip about Lactose Free actual dairy milk (not vegan substitutes) ? I used to find an insanely expensive 2ltr bottle (like 60 aed) at the greens choitram, airlifted from US (never dared to buy), then last year I've finally discovered "lactofree" from almarai, easily found at festival city hyperpanda in 1ltr bricks and cheap, but it recently disappeared, so should anyone know where it is still available please let me know. thanks!


I've recently found I'm having issues with milk so I would also be interested. I've found the green colored Lacnor cartons to be the least problematic. I don't like Soy and the Almond milk is horribly sweet.


----------



## sammylou

BedouGirl said:


> I've recently found I'm having issues with milk so I would also be interested. I've found the green colored Lacnor cartons to be the least problematic. I don't like Soy and the Almond milk is horribly sweet.


i've found unsweeetened almond milk at both the organic shop and the al maya in marina. not sweet at all.


----------



## BedouGirl

sammylou said:


> i've found unsweeetened almond milk at both the organic shop and the al maya in marina. not sweet at all.


Ooh thank you. I kind of think that would be okay in coffee, but not sure about tea


----------



## Chocoholic

Twinkies!


----------



## vantage

Chocoholic said:


> Twinkies!


Surely a good thing?!


----------



## IzzyBella

vantage said:


> Surely a good thing?!


Concur


----------



## BedouGirl

IzzyBella said:


> Concur


Useless piece of trivia here. Apparently they potentially could have a shelf life of up 100 years because of all the preservatives in them!! If I remember correctly there's an episode of Family Guy where there's a nuclear holocaust and the factory survives and the contents are intact and that's how the family survives. Do you think eating them would preserve people


----------



## ycj1980

Don't suppose anyone knows where you can buy Easiyo yogurt mixes?!


----------



## blazeaway

ycj1980 said:


> Don't suppose anyone knows where you can buy Easiyo yogurt mixes?!


I think Lakeland have them


----------



## ycj1980

Thanks!


----------



## ash_ak

Anybody know where I can get a company rubber stamp made close to JLT/Marina. I googled and spoke to couple of companies in Deira and I am just not sure if they are even understanding what I am asking for?


----------



## saraswat

ash_ak said:


> Anybody know where I can get a company rubber stamp made close to JLT/Marina. I googled and spoke to couple of companies in Deira and I am just not sure if they are even understanding what I am asking for?


Sorry don't know of a specific place, but try any of the shops that print business cards, most (if not all) would be able to do the stamp for you too. You would be required to give them / show them a copy of the company trade license though, in order to get it done ...


----------



## vantage

any thoughts on this?
A phone round the usual suspects in terms of Electronics retail has drawn a blank...


vantage said:


> *DELL laptop docking station* (Latitude E5420 laptop, if anyone cares)
> 
> Our IT guy at work says he'd get me one, but they aren't available here from the DELL stockists.
> Is he just taking the p!ss for an easy life, or is he right?
> 
> I can get one abroad, but not likely to be travelling for ages...
> 
> hopefully someone can point me at one....


----------



## IzzyBella

vantage said:


> any thoughts on this?
> A phone round the usual suspects in terms of Electronics retail has drawn a blank...


Shop & ship?


----------



## blazeaway

vantage said:


> any thoughts on this? A phone round the usual suspects in terms of Electronics retail has drawn a blank...


Will check as we have bought dell docking stations here


----------



## vantage

blazeaway said:


> Will check as we have bought dell docking stations here


Thanks!


----------



## Kemsmum

*Stokes Green Chili Sauce*

My step mum is making Taco soup tomorrow and needs Stokes Green Chili sauce for it. Didn't see it in Spinneys and wondered if it is available in Dubai. By the way the other sauce that was asked for was in Spinneys in DSO today.


----------



## ycj1980

Anyone got any idea where to get the BioCare brand of vitamins and supplements?


----------



## Budw

I was in December back home where my parents bought a new AEG vacuum cleaner of UltraSilencer type. Its extremely quiet (whisper quiet), and still very powerful. You can easily vacuum the kitchen, and still talk normally with each other. I could even say that you can vacuum a bedroom with someone sleeping there without waking up that person. We got a large house in here, and the vacuum is used daily; no need to say we hate the noise. So back in Dubai I started to hunt for an ultra silence type vacuum cleaner, and nobody even has hearth of it, not even the agents. Vacuum cleaners they say are quiet are screaming like hell. They have no idea how the world of vacuum cleaners has progressed outside the middle east; what you buy here is cheap, very cheap old school. I am sure lots of people will turn to these vacuum cleaners if they where made available here. 

I have now ordered it with Amazon UK, and eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## saraswat

Budw said:


> I was in December back home where my parents bought a new AEG vacuum cleaner of UltraSilencer type. Its extremely quiet (whisper quiet), and still very powerful. You can easily vacuum the kitchen, and still talk normally with each other. I could even say that you can vacuum a bedroom with someone sleeping there without waking up that person. We got a large house in here, and the vacuum is used daily; no need to say we hate the noise. So back in Dubai I started to hunt for an ultra silence type vacuum cleaner, and nobody even has hearth of it, not even the agents. Vacuum cleaners they say are quiet are screaming like hell. They have no idea how the world of vacuum cleaners has progressed outside the middle east; what you buy here is cheap, very cheap old school. I am sure lots of people will turn to these vacuum cleaners if they where made available here.
> 
> I have now ordered it with Amazon UK, and eagerly waiting for it.


Hmm.. ok, congratulations ?!?


----------



## vantage

saraswat said:


> Hmm.. ok, congratulations ?!?


i have a brush. It's more than whisper quiet!


----------



## Budw

saraswat said:


> Hmm.. ok, congratulations ?!?



Thanks for taking the time to write your post; appreciate the wishes. I could not resist to acknowledge it.


----------



## saraswat

Budw said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write your post; appreciate the wishes. I could not resist to acknowledge it.


Your welcome. One must never resist temptation...


----------



## blazeaway

vantage said:


> Thanks!


We buy ours from Dutech


----------



## blazeaway

blazeaway said:


> We buy ours from Dutech


Sorry Dutecs


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea

vantage said:


> i have a brush. It's more than whisper quiet!


I upgraded to the new, lean mean sweeeping machine. It comes with the standard light weight 'upright' brush, but now comes with the ultra quiet dustpan addition. This allows me to collect dust from around people while they sleep. I find this especially useful.. I always worry about waking people as I noisily vacuum around them.
I bought mine online from a company called 'silentsweeepwhiletheysleep.com'

Say no more


----------



## arabianhorse

Budw said:


> I was in December back home where my parents bought a new AEG vacuum cleaner of UltraSilencer type. Its extremely quiet (whisper quiet), and still very powerful. You can easily vacuum the kitchen, and still talk normally with each other. I could even say that you can vacuum a bedroom with someone sleeping there without waking up that person. We got a large house in here, and the vacuum is used daily; no need to say we hate the noise. So back in Dubai I started to hunt for an ultra silence type vacuum cleaner, and nobody even has hearth of it, not even the agents. Vacuum cleaners they say are quiet are screaming like hell. They have no idea how the world of vacuum cleaners has progressed outside the middle east; what you buy here is cheap, very cheap old school. I am sure lots of people will turn to these vacuum cleaners if they where made available here.
> 
> I have now ordered it with Amazon UK, and eagerly waiting for it.


Ahhh ! But does yours come in a G String and high heels ?

We try and keep noise levels to a minimum so as not to upset our elderly neighbours.


----------



## londonmandan

Crumpets, any know where I can find some?


----------



## Robbo5265

londonmandan said:


> Crumpets, any know where I can find some?


park n shop


----------



## arabianhorse

londonmandan said:


> Crumpets, any know where I can find some?


Most any bar where expats hang out


----------



## BedouGirl

Robbo5265 said:


> park n shop


Spinneys too.


----------



## londonmandan

Robbo5265 said:


> park n shop


Thanks


----------



## londonmandan

BedouGirl said:


> Spinneys too.


Thanks, we are moving today and have a Spinneys on the corner


----------



## Emanef

londonmandan said:


> Jaffa Cakes
> Capri Sun (orange)
> Lucozade Orange
> Wagon Wheels
> Orange Clubs





londonmandan said:


> Crumpets, any know where I can find some?


The big Lulu near the Mall of the Emirates does Capri Sun (can't remember the flavours but there was a lot of shelf spaced used for them. 

Lule also do crumpets. I think they tend to vary but I've seen Sunblest and Warburtons in there.

I think I've seen Wagon Wheels and Jaffa Cakes in there as well but can't remember for sure. Not sure about Lucozade, and don't think I've seen Clubs (didn't realise they still made them!)


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> The big Lulu near the Mall of the Emirates does Capri Sun (can't remember the flavours but there was a lot of shelf spaced used for them.
> 
> Lule also do crumpets. I think they tend to vary but I've seen Sunblest and Warburtons in there.
> 
> I think I've seen Wagon Wheels and Jaffa Cakes in there as well but can't remember for sure. Not sure about Lucozade, and don't think I've seen Clubs (didn't realise they still made them!)


I was staying near there a few weeks ago and didn't even think to look!! To busy with work 

I am so there weekend now though, thanks


----------



## londonmandan

Bread like in the UK, The bread here is horrible which I don't get as there baguettes are exactly the same. 

I have been to Carrefour and Spinneys and no luck.


----------



## BedouGirl

londonmandan said:


> Bread like in the UK, The bread here is horrible which I don't get as there baguettes are exactly the same. I have been to Carrefour and Spinneys and no luck.


What sort of bread do you like?


----------



## londonmandan

BedouGirl said:


> What sort of bread do you like?


Just normal bread like Tesco, maybe Warburtons or Kingsmill.


----------



## Robbo5265

BedouGirl said:


> What sort of bread do you like?


tiger bread


----------



## blazeaway

londonmandan said:


> Just normal bread like Tesco, maybe Warburtons or Kingsmill.


I like Waitrose for bread. If you like the sliced stuff it's ok here but tends to be a bit sweet


----------



## Emanef

We really like the bread out here. I usually get a packed brown bread, can't remember the name but it's in a blue wrapper, just as good as Kingsmill, etc, most stores seem to sell it (Carrefour, Lulus, Milk & Honey, etc). My wife likes freshly made bread like they have in most of the bakeries, and that big round flat Arabic bread they sell in bags... that's delicious if you whack it in the frying pan (without any oil) for a few minutes.

Tesco, Warburtons and Kingsmill are all packed bread, not really high end, fresh baked bread....!


----------



## BedouGirl

[QUOTE="Emanef;3200825"Tesco, Warburtons and Kingsmill are all packed bread, not really high end, fresh baked bread....! [/QUOTE] Absolutely! But I guess it all comes down to personal choice at the end of the day


----------



## Gavtek

Go to Park & Shop for bread, they use Hovis flour.


----------



## Simey

Gavtek said:


> Go to Park & Shop for bread, they use Hovis flour.


Are they better than Paul's or Eric Keyser's? Those are the best I have found but they are expensive and for me they require a special trip.


----------



## Gavtek

Simey said:


> Are they better than Paul's or Eric Keyser's? Those are the best I have found but they are expensive and for me they require a special trip.


Park & Shop is best if you want British-style sliced bread for 5 Dhs a loaf for making toast, sandwiches, etc.

The others are probably better if you want fancy-pants "artisan" bread for mopping up olive oil.


----------



## Simey

Gavtek said:


> Park & Shop is best if you want British-style sliced bread for 5 Dhs a loaf for making toast, sandwiches, etc.
> 
> The others are probably better if you want fancy-pants "artisan" bread for mopping up olive oil.


You've obviously never had to shop at Food Lion. There are those who would say anything other then Wonder Bread is fancy pants artisan bread.  

But I was probably thinking about French, Italian or German style bread that has flavor, a crust, nice elastic center, etc. :hungry: 

British-style sandwich bread can be good too of course, but for a different purpose. It's really easy to make from scratch as well.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Maybe a longshot, but I am going mad trying to find a reputable dealer who sells Audio/Home Theater Receivers SOLELY.

The only provider I have found has been Harmon Kardon, but their wares are absolutely overpriced.

Those receivers I have found through stores like Sharaf DG or Emax are ONLY sold alongside accompanying speaker systems, which I am in no need of or care for. Obviously I could buy the set and sell the speakers, but I get the feeling it's too much trouble.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I can't even find a unit from Amazon that can be shipped.

Sidenote: I discovered Park n' Shop about a month ago, and can't believe I hadn't found this jewel sooner!


----------



## Emanef

Have you looked at something like Borderlinx for getting one shipped over here from the US? There are a few other similar services, just can't remember what they're called...!


----------



## Gavtek

Have you tried Sharaf DG Digital in Times Square? They have a separate store dedicated to that kind of thing that they may not sell in their other outlets.


----------



## FlyingD

Does anybody have any experience importing whey protein from abroad, e.g. bodybuilding.com? Whey seems quite expensive locally..


----------



## londonmandan

I don't like the sweet tasting bread that's here, I don't know why they even make it like that it's gross :lol:

Anyways I will go to the Park & Shop later and have a looksie.

Oh Jaffa Cakes in Spinneys are so fresh which was quite surprising.


----------



## dizzyizzy

FlyingD said:


> Does anybody have any experience importing whey protein from abroad, e.g. bodybuilding.com? Whey seems quite expensive locally..


I have, bodybuilding.com ships to Dubai relatively fast, 4 or 5 days if I rermember correctly. Quite expensive though, last time I ordered, the shipping charges were just as much as the actual product.


----------



## BedouGirl

londonmandan said:


> I don't like the sweet tasting bread that's here, I don't know why they even make it like that it's gross :lol: Anyways I will go to the Park & Shop later and have a looksie. Oh Jaffa Cakes in Spinneys are so fresh which was quite surprising.


I'll second Park and Shop. I really like the Bi-Wikinger bread at Choitrams.


----------



## sammylou

Jubmasterflex said:


> Maybe a longshot, but I am going mad trying to find a reputable dealer who sells Audio/Home Theater Receivers SOLELY.
> 
> The only provider I have found has been Harmon Kardon, but their wares are absolutely overpriced.
> 
> Those receivers I have found through stores like Sharaf DG or Emax are ONLY sold alongside accompanying speaker systems, which I am in no need of or care for. Obviously I could buy the set and sell the speakers, but I get the feeling it's too much trouble.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I can't even find a unit from Amazon that can be shipped.
> 
> Sidenote: I discovered Park n' Shop about a month ago, and can't believe I hadn't found this jewel sooner!


i bought my Onkyo av receiver only from sharaf dg. they may push you to buy into the whole theatre surround package but you can purchase the receivers only. you may be limited to certain brands but i love my Onkyo.

i then bought my klipsch reference speakers from hi fi city in dubai mall [only location] as it was one of the few places that sold 2.0 speaker sets and actually had a few on hand for listening. [the sharif dg guy gave me the speaker catalogue and said i could order anything i wanted but they didn't have anything in stock to audition. sigh].

i really liked the service i got at hi fi. knowledgable and not pushy. gave me a good price on the references too. i'm sur eyou can buy receiver only units there and they had lots for auditioning in store with different types of music.

here's the website: http://hifi-city.com/Default.aspx


----------



## londonmandan

So yeah just went to the Park & Shop (JLT) and almost wet myself as it had almost everything I like! :lol:


----------



## sweetnessuk

londonmandan said:


> So yeah just went to the Park & Shop (JLT) and almost wet myself as it had almost everything I like! :lol:


I guess ive got all this to look forward to


----------



## IzzyBella

Another one for dog/cat owners:
Patio pet door?


----------



## Simey

IzzyBella said:


> Another one for dog/cat owners:
> Patio pet door?


Silly! That's what maids are for.


----------



## blazeaway

IzzyBella said:


> Another one for dog/cat owners: Patio pet door?


You need to contact a glass company who can fit a cat flip in a DGU, no problem


----------



## IzzyBella

blazeaway said:


> You need to contact a glass company who can fit a cat flip in a DGU, no problem


Thanks! I suspected as much. Someone mentioned Al Quoz, another mentioned Emaar themselves. All good info. Also, doubt my dogs would manage to get through a cat flap


----------



## algorythma

Does anyone know where I can find bearberry tea (uva ursi) in Dubai or maybe Abu Dhabi? 

I cant find it in normal, regular store.

Is it possible to bring it from home without getting into trouble?


----------



## blazeaway

IzzyBella said:


> Thanks! I suspected as much. Someone mentioned Al Quoz, another mentioned Emaar themselves. All good info. Also, doubt my dogs would manage to get through a cat flap


You can get dog sized ones to


----------



## BedouGirl

blazeaway said:


> You can get dog sized ones to


 I don't know which company does it (sorry) but you can have a piece of glass with a frame and a flap that locks into the sliding doors. Try asking pet shops. I find The pet shop/creatures Oasis in Jumeirah 1 to be quite knowledgable. They have an FB page so you could try asking on there, they will answer you.


----------



## blazeaway

BedouGirl said:


> I don't know which company does it (sorry) but you can have a piece of glass with a frame and a flap that locks into the sliding doors. Try asking pet shops. I find The pet shop/creatures Oasis in Jumeirah 1 to be quite knowledgable. They have an FB page so you could try asking on there, they will answer you.


I would try a glazing company


----------



## vantage

blazeaway said:


> You need to contact a glass company who can fit a cat flip in a DGU, no problem


A decent double glazed unit is sealed, and argon filled. 
Cut holes in it, and you will reduce performance.
There again, I doubt DGU's here in your average housing stock is decent....

I'm still suffering with single glazing here!


----------



## arabianhorse

IzzyBella said:


> Another one for dog/cat owners:
> Patio pet door?


Also good for sneaking back inside and sleeping on the couch, whe one gets thrown out to the doghouse.
Note to self: xmas present for mate who comes over at least nice a minth after he and wife have drunken fights


----------



## IzzyBella

blazeaway said:


> You can get dog sized ones to


I know, I was just being pedantic. Sorry.



BedouGirl said:


> I don't know which company does it (sorry) but you can have a piece of glass with a frame and a flap that locks into the sliding doors. Try asking pet shops. I find The pet shop/creatures Oasis in Jumeirah 1 to be quite knowledgable. They have an FB page so you could try asking on there, they will answer you.


D'oh! Why didn't I think about that?! Love The Pet Shop/Creature's Oasis in J1. They were fantastic for our adoption day.



vantage said:


> A decent double glazed unit is sealed, and argon filled.
> Cut holes in it, and you will reduce performance.
> There again, I doubt DGU's here in your average housing stock is decent....
> 
> I'm still suffering with single glazing here!


Really informative, thanks!


----------



## blazeaway

vantage said:


> A decent double glazed unit is sealed, and argon filled. Cut holes in it, and you will reduce performance. There again, I doubt DGU's here in your average housing stock is decent.... I'm still suffering with single glazing here!


Argon filing is more a commercial thing


----------



## QOFE

arabianhorse said:


> Also good for sneaking back inside and sleeping on the couch, whe one gets thrown out to the doghouse.
> Note to self: xmas present for mate who comes over at least nice a minth after he and wife have drunken fights


Perhaps one for yourself too? A logical explanation to some of your posts is that you're quite tipsy most of the time?


----------



## Strut123

A good old parmo from the North east Uk.  But you can get pork! I used to think you could not


----------



## SuzQ

What about vegemite? Is it available over there? We're coming over soon and am trying to figure out what 'goodies' to bring...

Thanks,
SuzQ


----------



## Made in Sheffield

londonmandan said:


> So yeah just went to the Park & Shop (JLT) and almost wet myself as it had almost everything I like! :lol:[/QUOTE
> 
> Ahhh JLT Park & Shop. Keeping me sane since 2012 by stocking beef Hula Hoops, Monster Munch and proper Cadburys Double Deckers!
> 
> Just 3 more things that are eluding me if anyone can help...
> Scampi Fries
> Cheese Moments
> Ploughmans Lunch (the little pub style prepacked ones)
> 
> Until then my mum and dad will have to continue bringing them over from Makro


----------



## londonmandan

Made in Sheffield said:


> londonmandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah just went to the Park & Shop (JLT) and almost wet myself as it had almost everything I like! :lol:[/QUOTE
> 
> Ahhh JLT Park & Shop. Keeping me sane since 2012 by stocking beef Hula Hoops, Monster Munch and proper Cadburys Double Deckers!
> 
> Just 3 more things that are eluding me if anyone can help...
> Scampi Fries
> Cheese Moments
> Ploughmans Lunch (the little pub style prepacked ones)
> 
> Until then my mum and dad will have to continue bringing them over from Makro
> 
> 
> 
> My other half isn't happy with the chocolate buttons there, although they come from the UK she says they taste different. It's the same with Lucozade Orange, it's flat
> 
> Still love that store though.
> 
> As for the 3 you want, no idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## River82

*Choithram*



NeoPhoenix said:


> Its no fun to play poker online, theres no tell.
> 
> And the rush of a casino -
> 
> but thanks, will try spinneys


Try Choithram as well, they have a pork division.


----------



## blazeaway

SuzQ said:


> What about vegemite? Is it available over there? We're coming over soon and am trying to figure out what 'goodies' to bring... Thanks, SuzQ


Marmite is available


----------



## IzzyBella

I saw vegemite somewhere.....


----------



## Robbo5265

IzzyBella said:


> I saw vegemite somewhere.....


waitrose sell it


----------



## Emanef

I don't suppose anyone has seen anywhere selling Williamson's Earl Grey have they? Waitrose have been stocking it in the UK for the last few years but before that I had to buy it mail order. 

I've not seen it anywhere here though. The best ever Earl Grey (don't even try to compare that dettol tasting Twinnings muck!)


----------



## IzzyBella

Emanef said:


> I don't suppose anyone has seen anywhere selling Williamson's Earl Grey have they? Waitrose have been stocking it in the UK for the last few years but before that I had to buy it mail order.
> 
> I've not seen it anywhere here though. The best ever Earl Grey (don't even try to compare that dettol tasting Twinnings muck!)


Sorry, never tried Williamson's but have you tried TeaPigs? I'm pretty sure that I've seen them here. I love their teas.


----------



## Emanef

I've had their Matcha but not tried their EG. Who sells them? I'll give theirs a go, see how they compare!


----------



## londonmandan

I dunno what it's called or where to get it but I want to get that stuff that goes on the mirrors in bathrooms that stop them from steaming up, it's mainly used in hotels AFAIK


----------



## Emanef

That sounds like magic.... are you sure it's real?


----------



## r-rose

londonmandan said:


> I dunno what it's called or where to get it but I want to get that stuff that goes on the mirrors in bathrooms that stop them from steaming up, it's mainly used in hotels AFAIK


It's called liquid soap . Get a little on a tissue, rub it in well, and the mirror will be steam free for the next few days. 

Sometimes I only apply it to half the mirror, just to prove it's working!


----------



## IzzyBella

Shaving gel that foams up also works but makes your mirror a little smeary but if you persevere with rubbing it off with fresh tissue, it should look normal.


----------



## IzzyBella

Emanef said:


> I've had their Matcha but not tried their EG. Who sells them? I'll give theirs a go, see how they compare!


Ripe sells them here


----------



## Simey

You'll think I am weird but how about Bovril? I haven't seen it anywhere, despite all the British here.


----------



## IzzyBella

Simey said:


> You'll think I am weird but how about Bovril? I haven't seen it anywhere, despite all the British here.


Yes, I think you're strange...and showing your true age (for once)!

I haven't noticed it but I will keep an eye out for you


----------



## BedouGirl

Simey said:


> You'll think I am weird but how about Bovril? I haven't seen it anywhere, despite all the British here.


There was a short timeframe years back when you could get it, but then it disappeared , never to be seem again. I love Chicken Bovril and have it brought over or pick it up when I am home.


----------



## pnephil

Has anybody see Fairy washing powder (or liquid/tablets)? It's the only thing that stops my daughter's eczema flaring up but I've not managed to find any yet.


----------



## blazeaway

Simey said:


> You'll think I am weird but how about Bovril? I haven't seen it anywhere, despite all the British here.


With you bovril and no haven't seen it


----------



## blazeaway

pnephil said:


> Has anybody see Fairy washing powder (or liquid/tablets)? It's the only thing that stops my daughter's eczema flaring up but I've not managed to find any yet.


Not sure about fairy but think I saw it in Um Al Sheif Waitrose.

Have you tried the Change Initiative place they sell all sorts of green stuff and have various for sensitive skin


----------



## pnephil

blazeaway said:


> Not sure about fairy but think I saw it in Um Al Sheif Waitrose.
> 
> Have you tried the Change Initiative place they sell all sorts of green stuff and have various for sensitive skin


Thanks, I'll take a look at both those places


----------



## IzzyBella

blazeaway said:


> Not sure about fairy but think I saw it in Um Al Sheif Waitrose.
> 
> Have you tried the Change Initiative place they sell all sorts of green stuff and have various for sensitive skin


Sorry, I haven't. However I notice that my contact dermatitis and eczema is a lot less prevalent now I use ecover. 

It pretty much went away when I switched to Sodium Lauryl Suphate -free toiletries.


----------



## RandomDude

IzzyBella said:


> Sorry, I haven't. However I notice that my contact dermatitis and eczema is a lot less prevalent now I use ecover.
> 
> It pretty much went away when I switched to Sodium Lauryl Suphate -free toiletries.


TMI sister


----------



## RandomDude

Is there anything I have not find in Dubai yet?

Maybe it was done,I didn't check the previous pages, but here is my thing:

A decent girl.


----------



## IzzyBella

My contact dermatitis is on my hand/arm. How is that too much info? The SLS is found in shampoo and some body washes. The contact WITH MY HAND as I wash my hair usually makes MY HAND really itchy later.


----------



## blazeaway

IzzyBella said:


> My contact dermatitis is on my hand/arm. How is that too much info? The SLS is found in shampoo and some body washes. The contact WITH MY HAND as I wash my hair usually makes MY HAND really itchy later.


Yes SLS is a problem for me to


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Almond butter?


----------



## IzzyBella

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Almond butter?


Park n Shop DIP (80% sure)
Organic Foods and Cafe
The Change Initiative


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

IzzyBella said:


> Park n Shop DIP (80% sure) Organic Foods and Cafe The Change Initiative


Thanks!


----------



## londonmandan

r-rose said:


> It's called liquid soap . Get a little on a tissue, rub it in well, and the mirror will be steam free for the next few days.
> 
> Sometimes I only apply it to half the mirror, just to prove it's working!


Tried that this morning and it didn't work like the hotel one did, it didn't steam up but it was wet.


----------



## safee

SuzQ said:


> What about vegemite? Is it available over there? We're coming over soon and am trying to figure out what 'goodies' to bring...
> 
> Thanks,
> SuzQ


saw it at choithrams today and I thought of you. It is 43 AED which is a around 10-15 bucks. If you are a fan of vittoria coffee, they dont have it here.


----------



## LuckyPete

Hi,

I am looking to buy paste wax, preferably SC Johnson's brand (picture attached) but cant find it.
Did anyone come across this product on the market in Dubai?

Appreciate any help

- pete


----------



## blazeaway

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Almond butter?


Why?


----------



## Made in Sheffield

I want to start making my own doner kebabs because the takeaway ones over here aren't that great but I can't find pita bread anywhere.

Please help!


----------



## londonmandan

Made in Sheffield said:


> I want to start making my own doner kebabs because the takeaway ones over here aren't that great but I can't find pita bread anywhere.
> 
> Please help!


Yes I have tried finding pitta bread here to but not been able to however I have had it in a few restaurants here.


----------



## blazeaway

londonmandan said:


> Yes I have tried finding pitta bread here to but not been able to however I have had it in a few restaurants here.


Waitrose?


----------



## IzzyBella

Make your own?


----------



## Gavtek

Made in Sheffield said:


> I want to start making my own doner kebabs because the takeaway ones over here aren't that great but I can't find pita bread anywhere.
> 
> Please help!


German Doner Kebab in JLT is the place to go, better than anything you'll get in the UK.


----------



## blazeaway

Gavtek said:


> German Doner Kebab in JLT is the place to go, better than anything you'll get in the UK.


Not sure about that, plenty of great kebab shops in Hampshire! But quite like the GDK place but no pitta bread!


----------



## vantage

blazeaway said:


> Not sure about that, plenty of great kebab shops in Hampshire! But quite like the GDK place but no pitta bread!


The doner kebab as we know it in the UK was actually invented in Germany...

Doner Kebab inventor dies..


----------



## londonmandan

blazeaway said:


> Waitrose?


I'll swing by Marina Mall later and look


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Gavtek said:


> German Doner Kebab in JLT is the place to go, better than anything you'll get in the UK.


I went there when we lived in JLT but they don't do lamb ones  Thanks anyway.

Never thought of Waitrose, will have a look when I pass by.


----------



## Laowei

The kebab shop in media city is my favourite place to go to when i need a donor hit, pretty good imho. Tried the ones at Bobs fish and chips but they use beef in the doner which doesnt do it for me.


----------



## lw2304

Might be a stupid question but it is possible to buy English newspapers over here i.e daily mail, mirror etc????


----------



## blazeaway

lw2304 said:


> Might be a stupid question but it is possible to buy English newspapers over here i.e daily mail, mirror etc????


Yes but there are expensive try the major supermarkets


----------



## Simey

Gavtek said:


> German Doner Kebab in JLT is the place to go, better than anything you'll get in the UK.


There is one in the Marina now as well, just behind Marina Walk. 

I've had better when I lived in Germany, but they are not bad. But the staff just looked at me blankly when I asked for Tzatziki. out:


----------



## twowheelsgood

Aspro Clear - none of the local soluble aspirins are palatable as they just form a powder at the bottom of the glass.

We use a lot of it with all the long haul flights and have run out so I have sent Mrs TWG back to the Uk to get some more but it would be good if we could buy it locally


----------



## IzzyBella

lw2304 said:


> Might be a stupid question but it is possible to buy English newspapers over here i.e *daily mail*, mirror etc????


Oh dear.


----------



## londonmandan

lw2304 said:


> Might be a stupid question but it is possible to buy English newspapers over here i.e daily mail, mirror etc????


why buy when you can just read them free online or download them via apps on iPad/iPhone?


----------



## uberkoen

Peppermint Extract

I've looked all over. Can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## sammylou

uberkoen said:


> Peppermint Extract
> 
> I've looked all over. Can't seem to find it anywhere.


i looked everywhere too. then gave up and just brought it back from canada on my last trip.


----------



## Emanef

So.... back to two years ago... did anyone find Soda Stream in Dubai...?!


----------



## arabianhorse

Looking for Char Siew Sauce and Chinese Five Spice for Singapore Style Roast Pork in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

IzzyBella said:


> Oh dear.


7Days is owned by that mob, it shows.


----------



## blazeaway

arabianhorse said:


> Looking for Char Siew Sauce and Chinese Five Spice for Singapore Style Roast Pork in Abu Dhabi


Waitrose


----------



## arabianhorse

blazeaway said:


> Waitrose


Thanks Mate

Will have a look see this weekend. Hardly venture to that part of town


----------



## LesFroggitts

Simey said:


> You'll think I am weird but how about Bovril? I haven't seen it anywhere, despite all the British here.


Depends on how you consume your Bovril as to how weird you may be considered.

Me, prefer it quite thickly spread on hot buttered toast.


----------



## Ukrainka

TheStegg said:


> We found the normal metal hooks at the MoE Carrefour in their big Christmas display.


The Stegg, and Jumeira Jimm, Dubai Garden Centre is the right place for these.


----------



## Ukrainka

Jubmasterflex said:


> Maybe a longshot, but I am going mad trying to find a reputable dealer who sells Audio/Home Theater Receivers SOLELY.
> 
> The only provider I have found has been Harmon Kardon, but their wares are absolutely overpriced.
> 
> Those receivers I have found through stores like Sharaf DG or Emax are ONLY sold alongside accompanying speaker systems, which I am in no need of or care for. Obviously I could buy the set and sell the speakers, but I get the feeling it's too much trouble.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I can't even find a unit from Amazon that can be shipped.
> 
> Sidenote: I discovered Park n' Shop about a month ago, and can't believe I hadn't found this jewel sooner!


Hi, maybe a bit late or naive, but have you tried PLUGINS?


----------



## Ukrainka

lw2304 said:


> Might be a stupid question but it is possible to buy English newspapers over here i.e daily mail, mirror etc????


Spinneys? Waitrose? Internet editions of the newspapers?


----------



## Ukrainka

Do they sell iRobots in Dubai? And are they any good? We'll be relocating soon, and we have a KIRBY, but in a two-storey villa cannot imagine trusting it carrying up and down the stairs to anyone... So we'll need something more compact and quiet... Any suggestions?
And another question is about roses... Do they sell seeds here to grow roses in the garden? And do roses grow in Dubai outdoors? 
I tried researching through Garden centre, but they only have photos of outdoor flowers, and so vague, you can hardly figure out what they are...


----------



## Simey

LesFroggitts said:


> Depends on how you consume your Bovril as to how weird you may be considered.
> 
> Me, prefer it quite thickly spread on hot buttered toast.


On hot buttered toast is good. 

It's also good with peanut butter. <----- spot the person with one American and one British parent.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Simey said:


> On hot buttered toast is good.
> 
> It's also good with peanut butter. <----- spot the person with one American and one British parent.


Sorry, never really got into peanut butter, although one of our past dogs used to LOVE it.


----------



## vantage

Death is marginally preferable to Marmite, Bovril and Peanut Butter!


----------



## Simey

vantage said:


> Death is marginally preferable to Marmite, Bovril and Peanut Butter!


Heresy! Next you will be criticizing the Nutella of the Gods.


----------



## kmdxb

Has anyone seen Lorenz NicNac's - I'm in Europe at the moment and have discovered these, would be great to know if I can get when I return to Dubai.

Lorenz NicNac's 125g (Peanut Snack 4.4oz)


----------



## ash_ak

I think Park and shop has these.


----------



## IzzyBella

1. Why is this not a sticky yet? I keep losing it in the sea of posts!

2. Anybody know any companies that do patio/sliding doors? I'm looking for a custom built one for with a doggy door - which I can provide (to keep the heat and flies out of the villa but let the dogs play in their new garden).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## londonmandan

Western Hairdressers, the gf needs to get her hair done now and needs is cut, coloured or anything that goes on in those places.

Looking for a UK style salon please.


----------



## GumGardner

londonmandan said:


> Western Hairdressers, the gf needs to get her hair done now and needs is cut, coloured or anything that goes on in those places.
> 
> Looking for a UK style salon please.


Stylists salon in al barsha, both UK hairdressers


----------



## londonmandan

GumGardner said:


> Stylists salon in al barsha, both UK hairdressers


Is that one or two salons or one salon that has UK hairdressers?


----------



## BedouGirl

IzzyBella said:


> 1. Why is this not a sticky yet? I keep losing it in the sea of posts!
> 
> 2. Anybody know any companies that do patio/sliding doors? I'm looking for a custom built one for with a doggy door - which I can provide (to keep the heat and flies out of the villa but let the dogs play in their new garden).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'd actually been thinking about just exactly that! Anyways, it's now done


----------



## IzzyBella

BedouGirl said:


> I'd actually been thinking about just exactly that! Anyways, it's now done


You're an angel!


----------



## MAW0504

IzzyBella said:


> 1. Why is this not a sticky yet? I keep losing it in the sea of posts!
> 
> 2. Anybody know any companies that do patio/sliding doors? I'm looking for a custom built one for with a doggy door - which I can provide (to keep the heat and flies out of the villa but let the dogs play in their new garden).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Today Star - Hussain - 055 1980776 - can't give you any personal experience but they have been talked about very highly on the resident's Facebook page in JVT. Provides a new pane with the flap in it...you just store the old one until you leave (if you're renting).


----------



## Made in Sheffield

The good news!: I have finally found pitta bread (Layan Choithrams)
The bad news: 35dhs for a pack of 4!!! They're 22p for 6 in Tesco grrr (yep, just checked their website)


----------



## IzzyBella

Made in Sheffield said:


> The good news!: I have finally found pitta bread (Layan Choithrams) The bad news: 35dhs for a pack of 4!!! They're 22p for 6 in Tesco grrr (yep, just checked their website)


Try making your own. They're not that hard and pretty fun when they "puff" up.


----------



## londonmandan

Made in Sheffield said:


> The good news!: I have finally found pitta bread (Layan Choithrams)
> The bad news: 35dhs for a pack of 4!!! They're 22p for 6 in Tesco grrr (yep, just checked their website)


I was speaking to a guy that has a kebab shop in JLT (English guy) and was talking about the subject of pitta bread and he said he has been all over the place and can not find a decent source, he even had people try to replicate it over here but it just did not taste the same.

Also 35Dhs for 4?!?!?! lol no chance :lol:


----------



## r-rose

IzzyBella said:


> Try making your own. They're not that hard and pretty fun when they "puff" up.


Really? Are they easy?? That would be so cool (guess I can google the recipe, but any tips on which would be a good one?).


----------



## IzzyBella

r-rose said:


> Really? Are they easy?? That would be so cool (guess I can google the recipe, but any tips on which would be a good one?).


Can't remember, it's been a while since I made any. 

They're not that hard but it's one of those things where if you fail, it's still fun to try to make! 

My advice would be to find a recipe by someone from the "right country". I wouldn't go to Gordon Ramsay or Jamie Oliver for a thai green curry recipe so I wouldn't try them for pitta either


----------



## BedouGirl

Made in Sheffield said:


> The good news!: I have finally found pitta bread (Layan Choithrams) The bad news: 35dhs for a pack of 4!!! They're 22p for 6 in Tesco grrr (yep, just checked their website)


Spinneys used to bake their own pitta bread. Have you tried that?


----------



## kcgirl

Has anyone see Swiffer sweepers sold anywhere? I'm so sick of sweeping and mopping every day and there still being dust bunnies on the floor!


----------



## pack4dubai

you are true .. we have every thing in Dubai..  cool i love this place...
cheers


----------



## Ife

I heard dere is everything in dubia,Thinking of coming over cos am tired of mopping ND sweeping every blessed day. Gosh


----------



## Dubai1970

Things I can't find in Dubai:

- a proper english curry-house curry
- a Krav Maga club
- properly trained, knowledgeable shop assistants
- a gang of spitting hoodies loitering in my path 
- a bloke spewing chunks in a shop doorway at kicking out time.
- fat, screeching slags covered in tats and splitting the seams of their hoof-skimming micro-skirts

Rough with the smooth, rough with the smooth.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Dubai1970 said:


> Things I can't find in Dubai:
> 
> - a proper english curry-house curry
> - a Krav Maga club
> - properly trained, knowledgeable shop assistants
> - a gang of spitting hoodies loitering in my path
> - a bloke spewing chunks in a shop doorway at kicking out time.
> - fat, screeching slags covered in tats and splitting the seams of their hoof-skimming micro-skirts
> 
> Rough with the smooth, rough with the smooth.


1 and 2 - huh? What's wrong with the curries out here? I would have said they were closer to authentic than the ones I recal from my time in the UK (OK that was a long time back)

3 to 5 -


----------



## blazeaway

londonmandan said:


> Western Hairdressers, the gf needs to get her hair done now and needs is cut, coloured or anything that goes on in those places. Looking for a UK style salon please.


Be very careful, my wife had terrible experience in Marina, need hairdressers that can do western fine hair


----------



## blazeaway

londonmandan said:


> I was speaking to a guy that has a kebab shop in JLT (English guy) and was talking about the subject of pitta bread and he said he has been all over the place and can not find a decent source, he even had people try to replicate it over here but it just did not taste the same. Also 35Dhs for 4?!?!?! lol no chance :lol:


Pitta bread is not rare here?


----------



## blazeaway

Dubai1970 said:


> Things I can't find in Dubai: - a proper english curry-house curry - a Krav Maga club - properly trained, knowledgeable shop assistants - a gang of spitting hoodies loitering in my path - a bloke spewing chunks in a shop doorway at kicking out time. - fat, screeching slags covered in tats and splitting the seams of their hoof-skimming micro-skirts Rough with the smooth, rough with the smooth.


Lots of great curry places here's, even balti


----------



## Wak-Wak!

blazeaway said:


> Be very careful, my wife had terrible experience in Marina, need hairdressers that can do western fine hair


I have longer hair and am picky about who cuts it. I noticed in the Sheraton Diera there was an Eastern European lady at the salon. Might be an option. Some of my best haircuts came from that side of Europe.


----------



## IzzyBella

Wak-Wak! said:


> I have longer hair and am picky about who cuts it. I noticed in the Sheraton Diera there was an Eastern European lady at the salon. Might be an option. Some of my best haircuts came from that side of Europe.



I really liked Pace e Luce in Dubai Marina. My hairdresser (Dani) was Lebanese but boy did he do a good blow-dry!

I also hear RAVE reviews about Nicholas & Jean, in Media One Hotel... which is ironic as for the entire year I lived opposite, I never went there.


----------



## QOFE

Wak-Wak! said:


> I have longer hair and am picky about who cuts it. I noticed in the Sheraton Diera there was an Eastern European lady at the salon. Might be an option. Some of my best haircuts came from that side of Europe.


How about Scandinavian/Nordic hairdressers?
i Glow Beauty in JLT
Feldvoss, also in JLT


----------



## looper

QOFE said:


> How about Scandinavian/Nordic hairdressers?
> i Glow Beauty in JLT
> Feldvoss, also in JLT


a friend of mine is at iGlow and really happy after a long search and several bad haircuts elsewhere...


----------



## Dubai1970

Sorry, but there are no decent hot curries to be had in Dubai. It's all watery gruel. You can tell them to make it hot enough to dissolve the pavement and what you get is still no hotter than a madras would be back home. 

I would be happy to be proven wrong. Ravis in Satwa is no better - before you say it.


----------



## looper

Dubai1970 said:


> Sorry, but there are no decent hot curries to be had in Dubai. It's all watery gruel. You can tell them to make it hot enough to dissolve the pavement and what you get is still no hotter than a madras would be back home.
> 
> I would be happy to be proven wrong. Ravis in Satwa is no better - before you say it.


Cook you own?


----------



## sammylou

i'm very happy with my stylist karen at Salon Ink. she does colour too. they are in jumeirah though.


----------



## Wak-Wak!

The best haircuts I've ever had (short) came from Lebanese barbers. They rival in aptitude to Dominicans for lining up the beard. However, now my how is almost like Dirk Nowitzki, but longer.  Finding a salon that can manage the mega Jew Fro is difficult. I pay $200 in Orlando for a Euro girl that gets it. 

Concerning curry. Try Sri Lankan restaurants. I love hot but they challenge me. Also, follow the ethintities. Ask an Indian, Sri Lankan, or Japanese, where they the curry house is. These cultures are built on it I think. Lot of sweat between bricks. whew. I

Promise, you'll get ran out from the 'heat'. Or just be social and someone will invite you to their home.  Forbid we interact with 'those' people'.......


----------



## acan

does anyone knows where i can find compression tee in Dubai for men? i saw some of spanx products in debenhams but those are for women only

looking something like this: 

ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jwunJd9iL.jpg


----------



## looper

acan said:


> does anyone knows where i can find compression tee in Dubai for men? i saw some of spanx products in debenhams but those are for women only
> 
> looking something like this:
> 
> ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jwunJd9iL.jpg


guess you mean like the under armour/nike combat stuff? check go sports or any nike store...


----------



## acan

looper said:


> guess you mean like the under armour/nike combat stuff? check go sports or any nike store...


yeah similar to them but to wear under shirts so it should be white and not visible from neck


----------



## looper

acan said:


> yeah similar to them but to wear under shirts so it should be white and not visible from neck


well white is no issue with under armour or nike combat pro, but why not visible from neck? so like a deep v-neck cut shirt??


----------



## non creative entity

Hey guys! Does anyone know any place in UAE where I could rent a violin on monthly basis or just buy one on a monthly payment plan? Another great thing would be if anyone knows something about donated violins available for students or maybe knows someone who has a violin left to eat dust in their homes, although all this just seems very unlikely in UAE. Any alternatives would also be very welcome. I really need a violin.


----------



## sammylou

non creative entity said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know any place in UAE where I could rent a violin on monthly basis or just buy one on a monthly payment plan? Another great thing would be if anyone knows something about donated violins available for students or maybe knows someone who has a violin left to eat dust in their homes, although all this just seems very unlikely in UAE. Any alternatives would also be very welcome. I really need a violin.


i would start here perhaps Brooklyn Melodies Music Center | Dubai Leading Music Educational Center -

also check Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com


----------



## non creative entity

sammylou said:


> i would start here perhaps Brooklyn Melodies Music Center | Dubai Leading Music Educational Center -
> 
> also check Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com


Do Brooklyn Melodies offer rental/monthly plans? The issue is that I don't want to buy a cheap violin which won't even work properly but I can't buy an expensive one upfront either. Hence why i'm looking for rental or even monthly plans.


----------



## IzzyBella

non creative entity said:


> Do Brooklyn Melodies offer rental/monthly plans? The issue is that I don't want to buy a cheap violin which won't even work properly but I can't buy an expensive one upfront either. Hence why i'm looking for rental or even monthly plans.


There's a music shop in al quoz next to the Courtyard, maybe try there?


----------



## non creative entity

IzzyBella said:


> There's a music shop in al quoz next to the Courtyard, maybe try there?


I have to say, there must be quite a few music shops in the Emirates but I can't practically to go to all of them.. so I have to ask, do you know if they offer a rental/monthly plan?


----------



## IzzyBella

non creative entity said:


> I have to say, there must be quite a few music shops in the Emirates but I can't practically to go to all of them.. so I have to ask, do you know if they offer a rental/monthly plan?


No idea. However you might find that most shops aren't listed on the internet in the UAE. So when someone mentions a shop, you should probably note it down and not be rude. 

I'm really not in the mood to do your hard work for you, why don't you call and ask, Mr Smarty Pants 

*flounces off*


----------



## BedouGirl

non creative entity said:


> I have to say, there must be quite a few music shops in the Emirates but I can't practically to go to all of them.. so I have to ask, do you know if they offer a rental/monthly plan?


Couldn't you try calling some of the places suggested and asking them yourself?


----------



## non creative entity

IzzyBella said:


> No idea. However you might find that most shops aren't listed on the internet in the UAE. So when someone mentions a shop, you should probably note it down and not be rude.
> 
> I'm really not in the mood to do your hard work for you, why don't you call and ask, Mr Smarty Pants
> 
> *flounces off*


Wow, I'm sorry if I came off as rude because I didn't mean to be, at all. I tried to be as polite as possible. I'm here to ask for fellow UAE residents' help so I don't have any reason to be rude to anyone who tries to help me. I just wanted to mention the same fact that there must be a lot of shops and i could always Google them and everything but I can keep doing that for ages so i thought it's better to ask for suggestions from people who might have been in the same situation as me before and can recommend options, which is why I assumed you were familiar with the shop because why else would you recommend it? 
I didn't ask anyone to sit and Google all that information for me, I can go on doing that myself, indeed. I wanted personal suggestions. Guess you don't have any but thanks for trying to help, I appreciate that.


----------



## non creative entity

BedouGirl said:


> Couldn't you try calling some of the places suggested and asking them yourself?


Yes, I think I will do that


----------



## sammylou

non creative entity said:


> Wow, I'm sorry if I came off as rude because I didn't mean to be, at all. I tried to be as polite as possible. I'm here to ask for fellow UAE residents' help so I don't have any reason to be rude to anyone who tries to help me. I just wanted to mention the same fact that there must be a lot of shops and i could always Google them and everything but I can keep doing that for ages so i thought it's better to ask for suggestions from people who might have been in the same situation as me before and can recommend options, which is why I assumed you were familiar with the shop because why else would you recommend it?
> I didn't ask anyone to sit and Google all that information for me, I can go on doing that myself, indeed. I wanted personal suggestions. Guess you don't have any but thanks for trying to help, I appreciate that.


seriously, you asked for some information and advice. i [and Izzy] gave you what we happen to know offhand. pretty sure if i knew for a fact that they do rentals i would have mentioned that too. the rest is up to you. and you may not have intended it but you certainly sounded like you expected us to call up the shops and figure it out. in the time it took you to come back with your question repeated you really could have just dialled them up.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Dubai1970 said:


> Sorry, but there are no decent hot curries to be had in Dubai. It's all watery gruel. You can tell them to make it hot enough to dissolve the pavement and what you get is still no hotter than a madras would be back home.
> 
> I would be happy to be proven wrong. Ravis in Satwa is no better - before you say it.


Ravi seems to be overrated. I tired their Karama location and will never go back again. My wife wanted to try the restaurant as it was featured on of the cooking shows.

Majority of Indian restaurants in UK are not run by Indian so the taste here would be a lot different for you. It is "somewhat" close to real Indian taste.

You can try Rangoli at Rotana, Yas Island. They have amazing lamb. There is a tiny restaurant in Bur Dubai called Sind Punjab, probably one of the oldest Indian restaurant in Dubai, they have amazing food, it is tiny though. Their recipes are pretty old. Resmi Chicken kabab are great there. There is curry house, though I am not sure if they are still good. There is China Town in Sea view hotel, they serve very spicy Indian Hakka cuisine. 

There are so many options for food here, that is one thing I love about Dubai.


----------



## jxx

to buy a camera, where to go??


----------



## londonmandan

jxx said:


> to buy a camera, where to go??


What kind of camera?


----------



## Felixtoo2

If you fancy a UK style hot Indian Curry try Brick Lane, they have two for one vouchers in the Entertainer.


----------



## Zexotic

Does anyone know if one can find Club Mate here? (German drink - high caffeine)


----------



## Zenettii

londonmandan said:


> What kind of camera?


If you are talking DSLR try Al falak, Best to visit them in person as there isn't anything they can not get hold off, and tend to be cheaper than anyone else I've looked at.
( website is naff, hence visiting them is best : Al Falak Electronics | A one stop electronics store in UAE) They have a store in lots of places including Dubai Mall as you walk in from the metro entrance. It looks small but if you want something they normally get it delivered later that day.


----------



## IzzyBella

Anyone have any 'hotspots' for used pallets?

I generally see one or two thrown out a time, but seeing how many there are in Dubai, I assume they get dumped somewhere when they're broken.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Does anyone know about any Caribbean restaurant in UAE? I am looking for "Doubles". It s from Trinidad and Tobago.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

I know it sounds silly, but for the life of me I can't find an oven rack! I feel like I've looked all over Dubai for the past week (Ikea, Bakeland, Carrefour, HyperPanda, etc). I suspect I will need to contact the manufacturer as I'm not sure if it's model specific, does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Jubmasterflex

IzzyBella said:


> Anyone have any 'hotspots' for used pallets?
> 
> I generally see one or two thrown out a time, but seeing how many there are in Dubai, I assume they get dumped somewhere when they're broken.


I would hit-up the Al Quoz area. Hell probably canvas some of the larger warehouses and request they hold pallets for you or notify you of when they may have extra ones.


----------



## sammylou

Jubmasterflex said:


> I know it sounds silly, but for the life of me I can't find an oven rack! I feel like I've looked all over Dubai for the past week (Ikea, Bakeland, Carrefour, HyperPanda, etc). I suspect I will need to contact the manufacturer as I'm not sure if it's model specific, does anyone have any other suggestions?


depending on which brand you have, try more specific appliance shops. like if you have a siemens i would ask at better life since they are the main distributor. could also ask at sharaf dg, home life [for bosch], jashanmal, etc.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

sammylou said:


> depending on which brand you have, try more specific appliance shops. like if you have a siemens i would ask at better life since they are the main distributor. could also ask at sharaf dg, home life [for bosch], jashanmal, etc.


Thanks for the thorough reply! I called Teka and they confirmed they sell the rack for my model. Unfortunately they close before I get off work and they aren't open until Saturday (hosting a last-minute dinner at my new place), so I'm still SoL.

May try looking around further. A colleague suggested dragon mart....


----------



## IzzyBella

Jubmasterflex said:


> Thanks for the thorough reply! I called Teka and they confirmed they sell the rack for my model. Unfortunately they close before I get off work and they aren't open until Saturday (hosting a last-minute dinner at my new place), so I'm still SoL. May try looking around further. A colleague suggested dragon mart....


TEKA, are you in JVC?


----------



## Jubmasterflex

IzzyBella said:


> TEKA, are you in JVC?


Even better...Tecom :/


----------



## Simey

jxx said:


> to buy a camera, where to go??


B&H Photo Video in NY. Seriously. They ship.


----------



## IzzyBella

Gulf Photo Plus are having a market day next weekend.


----------



## chestnut

*Bernaise sauce*

I'm looking for an easy to make or ready made bearnaise sauce... something like: Knorr® Classic Sauces â€“ Béarnaise

I'm open to other suggestions for Bearnaise sauce (and I don't have the patience to make a proper one from scratch, though I may try to me a simplified recipe).

Thanks,

D.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Okay, I know that McDonalds milkshakes are not universally available, but does anyone know why they don't seem to be available in Dubai ?

The last two weekend on my way back from cycling, I wanted something milky and cool as a recovery drink, and a McD milkshake would have been perfect. The ladies on the counter and drive through looked at me as if I were an alien asking for something alien to drink.

Okay, I may be an alien but does anyone know why in such a hot country, the milkshake isn't available ?


----------



## londonmandan

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, I know that McDonalds milkshakes are not universally available, but does anyone know why they don't seem to be available in Dubai ?
> 
> The last two weekend on my way back from cycling, I wanted something milky and cool as a recovery drink, and a McD milkshake would have been perfect. The ladies on the counter and drive through looked at me as if I were an alien asking for something alien to drink.
> 
> Okay, I may be an alien but does anyone know why in such a hot country, the milkshake isn't available ?


It's kinda like why do McDonalds in say Greece or France have beer on tap and in the UK they don't....


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, I know that McDonalds milkshakes are not universally available, but does anyone know why they don't seem to be available in Dubai ? The last two weekend on my way back from cycling, I wanted something milky and cool as a recovery drink, and a McD milkshake would have been perfect. The ladies on the counter and drive through looked at me as if I were an alien asking for something alien to drink. Okay, I may be an alien but does anyone know why in such a hot country, the milkshake isn't available ?


I was told they contained gelatin but I can't see that in the ingredients on-line.


----------



## londonmandan

BedouGirl said:


> I was told they contained gelatin but I can't see that in the ingredients on-line.


Do any of your products contain gelatine? :: McDonalds.co.uk

You can also click through to the ingredients on there as well


----------



## norak

Have you tried going to some repair shops in Karama or Satwa -- maybe there an model close to yours with the same dimensions that you could get from them.


----------



## Zexotic

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, I know that McDonalds milkshakes are not universally available, but does anyone know why they don't seem to be available in Dubai ?
> 
> The last two weekend on my way back from cycling, I wanted something milky and cool as a recovery drink, and a McD milkshake would have been perfect. The ladies on the counter and drive through looked at me as if I were an alien asking for something alien to drink.
> 
> Okay, I may be an alien but does anyone know why in such a hot country, the milkshake isn't available ?


Maybe get krusher from kfc? the strawberry one doesn't taste bad and can be a quick grab via drive thru


----------



## earthworm88

Curtain rail string/cord for opening and closing the curtains. My current one is literally disintegrating on me, the sun really destroys everything here. Can't seem to find just the cord in my area, they only want to sell me the whole rail with the cord attached. If you could help, kindly give me the specific shop names and location . TIA.

Cheers!


----------



## BedouGirl

earthworm88 said:


> Curtain rail string/cord for opening and closing the curtains. My current one is literally disintegrating on me, the sun really destroys everything here. Can't seem to find just the cord in my area, they only want to sell me the whole rail with the cord attached. If you could help, kindly give me the specific shop names and location . TIA. Cheers!


That happened to me too. I now have to draw my curtains manually


----------



## earthworm88

BedouGirl said:


> That happened to me too. I now have to draw my curtains manually


Well, I will be on the look out for them. Will let you know if I find them or similar things I can substitute them with. 

Oh....how I miss Home Depot!

p/s: found them on UK ebay, but won't ship here :-(


----------



## Zexotic

Does anyone know where I can find Dilmah tea?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Zexotic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Dilmah tea?


You could have a word with the agents, here's their web-page.

Enhance UAE


----------



## earthworm88

Zexotic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Dilmah tea?


I remember seeing them in all the major supermarkets. They may not have the particular interesting blends, but they stock the "standard" flavors.


----------



## Zexotic

LesFroggitts said:


> You could have a word with the agents, here's their web-page.
> 
> Enhance UAE


Talked to them on the phone and they asked me to email them so that they can give me a price list. They said I can buy from their warehouse. Thanks!



earthworm88 said:


> I remember seeing them in all the major supermarkets. They may not have the particular interesting blends, but they stock the "standard" flavors.


Checked Lulu and Carrefour but couldn't find Dilmah or any decent Ceylon OR Assam tea. All blended teas.


----------



## Budw

earthworm88 said:


> Curtain rail string/cord for opening and closing the curtains. My current one is literally disintegrating on me, the sun really destroys everything here. Can't seem to find just the cord in my area, they only want to sell me the whole rail with the cord attached. If you could help, kindly give me the specific shop names and location . TIA.
> 
> Cheers!


For curtains we always go to the Satwa souq; best place, best quality and prices. Plenty of shops in Satwa that specialise in Curtains, and they do repairs. There are a couple of shops on the road where the Iranian Hospital entrance is, and I am sure you will even be able to persuade them to come to your home (if in Dubai) and do the repair themselves. Prices are very reasonable.


----------



## BedouGirl

Zexotic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Dilmah tea?


Have you tried Ahmad Tea. It's as good as (at least) Dilmah. It's available in Union Co-op. Anyone I've made a cuppa for with it, raves about it and I even have to take boxes home to the UK on order


----------



## Zexotic

BedouGirl said:


> Have you tried Ahmad Tea. It's as good as (at least) Dilmah. It's available in Union Co-op. Anyone I've made a cuppa for with it, raves about it and I even have to take boxes home to the UK on order


I've tried Ahmad tea. I like it but not as much as Dilmah. The English tea type is slightly flavoured with bergamot which I can do without. Which type of Ahmad tea do you buy? Ahmad also has Assam tea which I can't seem to find here.

Why take Ahmad tea to the UK from here when the company itself is based out of London?


----------



## BedouGirl

Zexotic said:


> I've tried Ahmad tea. I like it but not as much as Dilmah. The English tea type is slightly flavoured with bergamot which I can do without. Which type of Ahmad tea do you buy? Ahmad also has Assam tea which I can't seem to find here. Why take Ahmad tea to the UK from here when the company itself is based out of London?


 No-one I know seems to be able to find it there. I'm not convinced it really is from the the UK. I normally buy the English Tea No. 1.


----------



## earthworm88

Budw said:


> For curtains we always go to the Satwa souq; best place, best quality and prices. Plenty of shops in Satwa that specialise in Curtains, and they do repairs. There are a couple of shops on the road where the Iranian Hospital entrance is, and I am sure you will even be able to persuade them to come to your home (if in Dubai) and do the repair themselves. Prices are very reasonable.


Thanks for the info. I just need the cord/string. All curtain shops I have been to in my area will not sell me just that, I really don't need the rail/track since my existing one is perfectly fine. It's like wanting to buy only tires, but they wanted to sell me the whole darn car!


----------



## chestnut

earthworm88 said:


> ...
> p/s: found them on UK ebay, but won't ship here :-(


Can you use a service like Shop and Ship (by Aramex) to get the ebay seller to sell you them and ship them to the S&S address in the US (I'm presuming they're in the US)?


----------



## earthworm88

chestnut said:


> Can you use a service like Shop and Ship (by Aramex) to get the ebay seller to sell you them and ship them to the S&S address in the US (I'm presuming they're in the US)?


If I have to go through the whole rigmarole...I think I will just succumb and buy the track  But I will make a trip to Dragonmart/Satwa and try my luck there first. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Looking for a decent map of Nepal ..... not sure where to look as I would have gione into WHSmith or Stanfords in London, but in Dubai - no idea at all.

Anyone got any insight ?


----------



## chestnut

Mapsworldwide have some and ship internationally according to their web site. I appreciate that's not in Dubai, but it's an option, I guess. I have not used them myself and so can't comment on them.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Thanks - I was hoping to pick up a paper version this weekend to start Mrs TWG looking at options for a trip, but if it comes to it I'll pick one up in London later this month.

With all the travellers round the GCC, its one thing I would have thought was easy to find, but I get online maps are doing away with many such shops.


----------



## BedouGirl

Zexotic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Dilmah tea?


I've been told Choitrams and Union Co-op stock the brand.


----------



## Zexotic

BedouGirl said:


> I've been told Choitrams and Union Co-op stock the brand.


Thank you. Will check them both out.


----------



## BBmover

twowheelsgood said:


> Thanks - I was hoping to pick up a paper version this weekend to start Mrs TWG looking at options for a trip, but if it comes to it I'll pick one up in London later this month.
> 
> With all the travellers round the GCC, its one thing I would have thought was easy to find, but I get online maps are doing away with many such shops.


Maybe Magrudys on Beach Road? Or Book Worm?


----------



## looper

twowheelsgood said:


> Thanks - I was hoping to pick up a paper version this weekend to start Mrs TWG looking at options for a trip, but if it comes to it I'll pick one up in London later this month.
> 
> With all the travellers round the GCC, its one thing I would have thought was easy to find, but I get online maps are doing away with many such shops.


what part of Nepal where you looking for? I have been there a couple of times and have few maps left from the trips. Anyhow my rec. would be to just buy them there....anything you buy here/UK will be overpriced anyway!


----------



## Laura113

*Dubai is simply awesome country. You can find anything you want.*

Dubai is simply awesome country. You can find anything you want. If you have enough money, you will simply get whatever you want.


----------



## QOFE

Laura113 said:


> Dubai is simply awesome country. You can find anything you want. If you have enough money, you will simply get whatever you want.


Really? I beg to differ...


----------



## Zexotic

Laura113 said:


> Dubai is simply awesome country. You can find anything you want. If you have enough money, you will simply get whatever you want.


Maybe we can start with disagreeing on the fact that Dubai is not a country.


----------



## Guest

Yep! I can't find professionalism in Dubai. Any ideas where I can find it in Dubai?

I can understand ignoring a badly written or a stupid email. But it is amazing how everyone ignores a very well written email to simply ask for more information about something specific.


----------



## londonmandan

Laura113 said:


> Dubai is simply awesome country. You can find anything you want. If you have enough money, you will simply get whatever you want.


Things I can't find in Dubai:

Capri-Sun (like the one in the UK and not the mess in Park and Shop)
Orange Lucozade (like the one in the UK and not the mess in Park and Shop)
Right Guard Deodorant
V05 Hair Gel
Pitta Bread

and so on


----------



## chestnut

Laura113 said:


> Dubai is simply awesome country. You can find anything you want. If you have enough money, you will simply get whatever you want.


Maybe, but no-one's been able to suggest a place to find my Bearnaise sauce in Dubai and no suggestions for anywhere else in the country.

I suppose with enough money I could fly someone to Switzerland (the country where I first used the sauce packets) and get them to pick some up from a supermarket....

I guess I'm just going to have to either cheat (adding tarragon to Hollandaise) or find a simpler recipe that the Larousse Gastronomique's one. Recipe suggestions welcome ;-) But please keep them simple enough for a relatively competent cook (i.e. no starting with "make some stock").

The above jocularity aside, this thread (and the forum in general) are great!


----------



## earthworm88

Zexotic said:


> Thank you. Will check them both out.


Saw them at Spinneys yesterday, not sure if they have the specific flavors you are looking for.


----------



## vantage

londonmandan said:


> Things I can't find in Dubai:
> 
> Capri-Sun (like the one in the UK and not the mess in Park and Shop)
> Orange Lucozade (like the one in the UK and not the mess in Park and Shop)
> Right Guard Deodorant
> V05 Hair Gel
> Pitta Bread
> 
> and so on


apart from the pitta bread, not being able to find these things is a good thing!


----------



## vantage

chestnut said:


> Maybe, but no-one's been able to suggest a place to find my Bearnaise sauce in Dubai and no suggestions for anywhere else in the country.
> 
> I suppose with enough money I could fly someone to Switzerland (the country where I first used the sauce packets) and get them to pick some up from a supermarket....
> 
> I guess I'm just going to have to either cheat (adding tarragon to Hollandaise) or find a simpler recipe that the Larousse Gastronomique's one. Recipe suggestions welcome ;-) But please keep them simple enough for a relatively competent cook (i.e. no starting with "make some stock").
> 
> The above jocularity aside, this thread (and the forum in general) are great!


this is pretty basic...

Bearnaise recipe


----------



## londonmandan

vantage said:


> apart from the pitta bread, not being able to find these things is a good thing!


Why?

I happen to like them.


----------



## Zexotic

earthworm88 said:


> Saw them at Spinneys yesterday, not sure if they have the specific flavors you are looking for.


I see the green pack on the far left.. from what I recall that's how their basic black tea is packaged. Haven't been able to go yet, but will definitely do that soon and report back. Thanks a lot!


----------



## londonmandan

Trying to get your post counts up are you?


----------



## FourAgreements

*Food to bring from Canada?*

Does anyone know if you can find in Dubai:

gluten-free pasta, and other products
molasses 
maple syrup
summer savory (for any Maritimers out there, is there a market for this? Should I bring a suitcase full of packets?! 


Any other suggestions?

I don't care so much about brands, ie. I don't need Red Rose tea if there is an aisle full of tea at a grocery store. But if there was no tea at all, well then I would bring it!


Thanks in advance


----------



## chestnut

I saw maple syrup in Spinneys in Motor City.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Colibriink said:


> Does anyone know if you can find in Dubai:
> 
> gluten-free pasta, and other products
> molasses
> maple syrup
> summer savory (for any Maritimers out there, is there a market for this? Should I bring a suitcase full of packets?!
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> I don't care so much about brands, ie. I don't need Red Rose tea if there is an aisle full of tea at a grocery store. But if there was no tea at all, well then I would bring it!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


First 3 on your list can be found at the chain of Organic Stores - not sure on the 4th.


----------



## IzzyBella

Colibriink said:


> Does anyone know if you can find in Dubai: gluten-free pasta, and other products molasses maple syrup summer savory (for any Maritimers out there, is there a market for this? Should I bring a suitcase full of packets?!  Any other suggestions? I don't care so much about brands, ie. I don't need Red Rose tea if there is an aisle full of tea at a grocery store. But if there was no tea at all, well then I would bring it! Thanks in advance


GF products are readily available in Spinneys, Waitrose and Park n Shop. As is maple syrup and I'm pretty sure molasses. Though, the quality of maple syrup may not be that you are used to. It may also be a rip off.


----------



## sammylou

i've had to search around a bit for molasses tbh. even the organic shop is often out of stock but the best place i've found them is park n shop in jlt. they carry organic blackstrap molasses and price is very reasonable.

real maple syrup is very expensive here. i usually bring at least one litre back with me every time i travel to canada [costco!]


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Colibriink said:


> Does anyone know if you can find in Dubai: gluten-free pasta, and other products molasses maple syrup summer savory (for any Maritimers out there, is there a market for this? Should I bring a suitcase full of packets?!  Any other suggestions? I don't care so much about brands, ie. I don't need Red Rose tea if there is an aisle full of tea at a grocery store. But if there was no tea at all, well then I would bring it! Thanks in advance


I got blackstrap molasses from choithram's in green community yesterday.


----------



## QOFE

Proper Fish & Chips... Sigh...


----------



## blazeaway

Jubmasterflex said:


> First 3 on your list can be found at the chain of Organic Stores - not sure on the 4th.


And in Waitrose Um al Sheif


----------



## blazeaway

QOFE said:


> Proper Fish & Chips... Sigh...


First thing I ate last week on home trip, sigh.....


----------



## londonmandan

QOFE said:


> Proper Fish & Chips... Sigh...


Bob's Fish and Chips is pretty decent, they do cod and chips.

There is on in Business Bay and I think in the Marina somewhere, I have been to the one on BB a few times and it's actually ok.


----------



## BedouGirl

londonmandan said:


> Bob's Fish and Chips is pretty decent, they do cod and chips. There is on in Business Bay and I think in the Marina somewhere, I have been to the one on BB a few times and it's actually ok.


I think that's where he got the ones he was disappointed with....


----------



## Zexotic

I found Dilmah Tea (black tea) at Geant in Ibn Batuta. Thought I should post an update for others.


----------



## FourAgreements

*Thanks for the tips!*

Good tip! I live in an area where a 1-litre bottle of maple syrup is currently between 20-25 dollars. Think I will grab one.



sammylou said:


> real maple syrup is very expensive here. i usually bring at least one litre back with me every time i travel to canada [costco!]



With regard to food, is there any limit to what you can put in your checked baggage? I read that I cannot bring 'homemade food'... any idea what that means? would that mean anything unlabelled or unsealed professionally...things like canned (bottled) beets, pickles, homemade bread. Or something else I can't currently think of ?

Have you, or has anyone, had any issues at customs bringing in food? Ever been questioned about anything or had it refused?


----------



## jessindubai

Can anyone recommend a good carpenter? I would like to commission some furniture we can't find in the usual places, would be happy to pay an artisan to build to our spec.


----------



## IzzyBella

Colibriink said:


> Good tip! I live in an area where a 1-litre bottle of maple syrup is currently between 20-25 dollars.


 Can you bring me some? Love me some maple syrup on my pancakes

Currently paying waitrose >50 dirhams for a small glass bottle.


----------



## vive

*SEO specialist team*

Hi where can I get a good SEO specialist team in Dubai ?


----------



## IzzyBella

vive said:


> Hi where can I get a good SEO specialist team in Dubai ?


I highly rate Digital Nexa


----------



## earthworm88

BedouGirl said:


> That happened to me too. I now have to draw my curtains manually


Finally found them at ACE, Festival City. 1/8in x 48ft for 15dhs.


----------



## sammylou

Colibriink said:


> With regard to food, is there any limit to what you can put in your checked baggage? I read that I cannot bring 'homemade food'... any idea what that means? would that mean anything unlabelled or unsealed professionally...things like canned (bottled) beets, pickles, homemade bread. Or something else I can't currently think of ?
> 
> Have you, or has anyone, had any issues at customs bringing in food? Ever been questioned about anything or had it refused?


i have brought back [from canada] home made preserved items such as pickles + jelly in mason jars in my checked luggage and have had it scanned here in dubai on my way out of the airport. no one said boo, we were waved through.

also in said luggage have brought back maple syrup, supplements + vitamins, tea, bags of nuts from costco, candy + gum, peppermint + vanilla extracts [real stuff w alcohol], and more. have had my luggage scanned almost every time i've exited DXB and have had no one ask to check through or even ask if i had anything to "declare". except once they asked about a whole bunch of DVD's they saw on the X-ray which were just my photo library and computer backups. they shrugged and waved me through.

i think maybe if you were bringing in a a whole case of preserves or perishables or like 8 loaves of homemade banana bread you might get asked some questions.


----------



## Emanef

My sister turned up last week with a 2.5 litre bag in the box wine in her case....! That got through fine! It was against my advice though!


----------



## earthworm88

sammylou said:


> .... or like 8 loaves of homemade banana bread you might get asked some questions.


My friend brought back 8 loaves of huge German rye bread twice, no questions asked


----------



## chestnut

vantage said:


> this is pretty basic...
> 
> Bearnaise recipe


Thanks Vantage - That was pretty close to what I'm looking for and within my skill level.

David


----------



## FourAgreements

Thanks Sammylou, and I was wondering about the supplements/vitamins as well. I'm sure I'll be able to find most everything I want or need in Dubai eventually, but I'm also sure it will take some time to get my bearings and find stuff. Maybe I will bring a box of Red Rose to help me settle in.



sammylou said:


> i have brought back [from canada] home made preserved items such as pickles + jelly in mason jars in my checked luggage and have had it scanned here in dubai on my way out of the airport. no one said boo, we were waved through.
> 
> also in said luggage have brought back maple syrup, supplements + vitamins, tea, bags of nuts from costco, candy + gum, peppermint + vanilla extracts [real stuff w alcohol], and more. have had my luggage scanned almost every time i've exited DXB and have had no one ask to check through or even ask if i had anything to "declare". except once they asked about a whole bunch of DVD's they saw on the X-ray which were just my photo library and computer backups. they shrugged and waved me through.
> 
> i think maybe if you were bringing in a a whole case of preserves or perishables or like 8 loaves of homemade banana bread you might get asked some questions.


----------



## FourAgreements

Good to know!



earthworm88 said:


> My friend brought back 8 loaves of huge German rye bread twice, no questions asked


----------



## FourAgreements

I have a feeling my luggage will be overweight on this first trip, so I won't have extra room for requests . My husband practically drinks the stuff.

However... if you want to organize a friendly networking brunch w/pancakes for a couple of new arrivals some time in August, I may be able to supply the maple syrup!





IzzyBella said:


> Can you bring me some? Love me some maple syrup on my pancakes
> 
> Currently paying waitrose >50 dirhams for a small glass bottle.


----------



## ziokendo

*strong mints*

Any tip on where to find very strong lozenges/mints, like this one for example Throat Lozenges for Sore Throats and Coughs | Fishermans Friend ?

I can't find any, and brands like "Halls" here are watered down and don't carry the same strong taste.


----------



## Zexotic

ziokendo said:


> Any tip on where to find very strong lozenges/mints, like this one for example Throat Lozenges for Sore Throats and Coughs | Fishermans Friend ?
> 
> I can't find any, and brands like "Halls" here are watered down and don't carry the same strong taste.


I thought you can get fishermans friend almost everywhere. Have you checked the pharmacy sections in supermarkets and pharmacies elsewhere?


----------



## ziokendo

Zexotic said:


> I thought you can get fishermans friend almost everywhere. Have you checked the pharmacy sections in supermarkets and pharmacies elsewhere?


Are you kidding me ? I have never noticed them, will double check today, and will feel very dumb in case 

thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

Be careful, in some parts of the world Sucking a Fisherman's Friend in public can get you in serious trouble!! Lol


----------



## ziokendo

Zexotic said:


> I thought you can get fishermans friend almost everywhere. Have you checked the pharmacy sections in supermarkets and pharmacies elsewhere?


I had no luck either in the "strepsil" section, neither in the candy section.
I have tried the big Al Wasl Waitrose, Union Coop, convenience store.

I don't go around for groceries often outside of the small convenience store of my tower, so should anyone have a pointer thanks for letting me know.


----------



## twowheelsgood

QOFE said:


> Proper Fish & Chips... Sigh...


Tried it at McGettigans at JLT ? Either that or at Byblos Hotel bar somewhere near Media City ?


----------



## Simey

ziokendo said:


> Any tip on where to find very strong lozenges/mints, like this one for example Throat Lozenges for Sore Throats and Coughs | Fishermans Friend ?
> 
> I can't find any, and brands like "Halls" here are watered down and don't carry the same strong taste.


Just gargle with Dettol. It's pretty much the same thing as a Fisherman's Friend.


----------



## ziokendo

Simey said:


> Just gargle with Dettol. It's pretty much the same thing as a Fisherman's Friend.


Even if Dettol came in the licorice-mint flavour, I'd still prefer a good old candy like the Fisherman's Friend, as I believe that the proliferation of disinfectants product even in uncalled for applications (like Strepsil) is bad for us.


----------



## BedouGirl

ziokendo said:


> Even if Dettol came in the licorice-mint flavour, I'd still prefer a good old candy like the Fisherman's Friend, as I believe that the proliferation of disinfectants product even in uncalled for applications (like Strepsil) is bad for us.


I couldn't believe you can use Dettol to gargle but I googled it and, seemingly, you can, but just the thought of it makes me feel quite queasy. We always used TCP, an antiseptic, when I was a kid.


----------



## Simey

BedouGirl said:


> I couldn't believe you can use Dettol to gargle but I googled it and, seemingly, you can, but just the thought of it makes me feel quite queasy. We always used TCP, an antiseptic, when I was a kid.



That's scary. I thought it was pretty obvious I was joking.


----------



## BedouGirl

Simey said:


> That's scary. I thought it was pretty obvious I was joking.


Obviously, for me at least, it wasn't and, like I said, I googled it and you can - ugh!


----------



## ziokendo

BedouGirl said:


> I couldn't believe you can use Dettol to gargle but I googled it and, seemingly, you can, but just the thought of it makes me feel quite queasy. We always used TCP, an antiseptic, when I was a kid.


Well: listerine for example is just a hospital super-strong disinfectant to wash surfaces, diluted a bit and with flavour you can sell it as a mouthwash with a nice markup.


----------



## BedouGirl

ziokendo said:


> Well: listerine for example is just a hospital super-strong disinfectant to wash surfaces, diluted a bit and with flavour you can sell it as a mouthwash with a nice markup.


Now I know why THAT tastes so disgusting!


----------



## kmdxb

BedouGirl said:


> Now I know why THAT tastes so disgusting!


Listerine was first created in 19th century as a surgical antiseptic. Then sold as a floor cleaner and a cure for gonorrhea 

Wasn't until the 1920's they first thought to try and use it as mouthwash.


----------



## BedouGirl

kmdxb said:


> Listerine was first created in 19th century as a surgical antiseptic. Then sold as a floor cleaner and a cure for gonorrhea
> 
> Wasn't until the 1920's they first thought to try and use it as mouthwash.


There should be an unlike button for that!


----------



## Sunder

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for Diatomaceous Earth -Food Grade, to control bed bugs. Can anyone help me in finding it in Dubai. Any specific hardware store to look for, i have tried ordering it through Amzon but it wount ship DE here in Dubai. 

Thank You all in advance.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## BedouGirl

Sunder said:


> Hello Everyone, I am looking for Diatomaceous Earth -Food Grade, to control bed bugs. Can anyone help me in finding it in Dubai. Any specific hardware store to look for, i have tried ordering it through Amzon but it wount ship DE here in Dubai. Thank You all in advance. Thanks, Sunder.


There was a very long thread on here not so long ago about bed bugs. The product you're looking for wasn't mentioned, but you might find something else useful in there, just use the search engine and you'll find it.


----------



## LC2608

Hey all,
can anyone give me a hint, where I can find baking yeast?? I tried it at Carrefour, but they don't have it. 
Also the search did not help me.
Thanks


----------



## QOFE

LC2608 said:


> Hey all,
> can anyone give me a hint, where I can find baking yeast?? I tried it at Carrefour, but they don't have it.
> Also the search did not help me.
> Thanks


Did you try Carrefour in MoE? I've bought fresh yeast there once. You need to speak to the bakery guys in the bread section as it's not on display.


----------



## Khuldun

Asda's Vanilla Flavored milk :/


----------



## chestnut

vantage said:


> this is pretty basic...
> 
> Bearnaise recipe


Thanks Vantage - That's just around my skill level and I like the result - Done it twice now.


----------



## Kart22

Starbucks in uae do not seem to serve chai latte for some reason which is a shame
Went to see movie and I think they cut all nudity and swearing 
I'm relocating to Dubai soon but this is from my short visit!


----------



## vantage

Kart22 said:


> Starbucks in uae do not seem to serve chai latte for some reason which is a shame
> Went to see movie and I think they cut all nudity and swearing
> I'm relocating to Dubai soon but this is from my short visit!


Can't answer for Starbucks - i don't do coffee - mucky filthy water!

Yes, film & TV are heavily censored, particularly for sex and religious content.
To counter this, cinemas seem to take no heed of the age restrictions, and would happily allow a 3 year old in to watch a horror movie at 11.00pm....


----------



## londonmandan

vantage said:


> Can't answer for Starbucks - i don't do coffee - mucky filthy water!
> 
> Yes, film & TV are heavily censored, particularly for sex and religious content.
> To counter this, cinemas seem to take no heed of the age restrictions, and would happily allow a 3 year old in to watch a horror movie at 11.00pm....


I find it funny though how you can see movies on TV that are say 15/18 rated where they are dropping the F Bomb at 9am :lol:


----------



## QOFE

londonmandan said:


> I find it funny though how you can see movies on TV that are say 15/18 rated where they are dropping the F Bomb at 9am :lol:


Well, that depends on the channel. I've noticed that MBC, FOX and TCM are heavily censored so I don't bother with them at all. The OSN film channels seem to be uncensored. Not that I bother with them either. They just keep on repeating the same crap over and over again. 
I just noticed that DU have sneaked in "FIFA" channels here and there. Well, we will NOT pay for that. DU even rang and tried to sell the World Cup package but we declined. 440 DHS for a couple of weeks of matches that will be played at awkward hours and what guarantee do we have that they will be shown in English?


----------



## londonmandan

Yeah I have OSN and that's where I see them.

Also a no from me too on the FIFA Channels


----------



## Emanef

Are the 15 or so Bein Sports channels not sufficient for the World Cup then?! 

I read that the Wolf of Wall Street had about 25 minutes cut from it and made it completely incomprehensible. I wouldn't bother going to the cinema hear unless it was for a kids films or a family comedy! Not worth it for the edits. Movies should be seen as they were intended!


----------



## kmdxb

vantage said:


> Starbucks in uae do not seem to serve chai latte for some reason which is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> Can't answer for Starbucks - i don't do coffee - mucky filthy water!
Click to expand...

Chai latte is tea


----------



## Emanef

Costa do chai latte (well, the one in the airport where you wait for people to arrive does!)


----------



## vantage

kmdxb said:


> Chai latte is tea


Yes. Tea is also filthy mucky water in my book!


----------



## Emanef

Emanef said:


> Are the 15 or so Bein Sports channels not sufficient for the World Cup then?!


####### hell! I wish I'd taken more notice of this, or my wife had read her emails! I thought the normal Bein sub was enough, didn't realise we had to pay 440 AED on top to get the football! Realised after coming home at midnight to watch the first ####### match! Not happy at all!


----------



## Felixtoo2

It is of course complete robbery by the Television providers here but its still gonna work out cheaper than going to anar for a night to watch the games.


----------



## vantage

Can't get footy in my house.


Bliss!


----------



## Emanef

Yeah, I phoned up and it's on now. It is a rip off but not much I can do about it if I want to watch it. Can't rely on streaming from ITV player as that was terrible quality last night!


----------



## IzzyBella

Mattesson's smoked turkey rashers. 

Just tried the American/Oscar Mayer Turkey version of "facon" (fake bacon) and it wasn't anywhere near as satisfying as the UK version. Even if you have a different brand suggestion we could try, would be hugely appreciated. Turkey bacon preferably. Beef bacon is grim.


----------



## Emanef

Why not just get normal (pork) bacon?


----------



## vantage

IzzyBella said:


> Mattesson's smoked turkey rashers. Just tried the American/Oscar Mayer Turkey version of "facon" (fake bacon) and it wasn't anywhere near as satisfying as the UK version. Even if you have a different brand suggestion we could try, would be hugely appreciated. Turkey bacon preferably. Beef bacon is grim.


Comedy gold

http://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/wordpress/top-5-beef-bacon-recipes/


----------



## LesFroggitts

vantage said:


> Comedy gold
> 
> The Pan-Arabia Enquirer's Top 5 Beef Bacon Recipes | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer


Yep - Classic entertainment from the PAE - completely ruined by cretins allowed to make comments.


----------



## littlemissheartsDXB

imom said:


> Nice idea for a thread!
> 
> 1) fresh soups in the refrigerated section, ready to heat up and eat.
> 2) pure gelatin (no added strawberry colours, flavours, etc)
> 3) pure vitamin C powder


Spinneys stocks the covent garden range of soups (cartons in the fridge)


----------



## BedouGirl

littlemissheartsDXB said:


> Spinneys stocks the covent garden range of soups (cartons in the fridge)


Buy a soup maker. Homemade soup in 20 minutes!


----------



## FourAgreements

*comic relief*

OMG. Thank you - that website just made my day. 




vantage said:


> Comedy gold
> 
> The Pan-Arabia Enquirer's Top 5 Beef Bacon Recipes | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer


----------



## vantage

BedouGirl said:


> Buy a soup maker. Homemade soup in 20 minutes!


Is that a fancy name for a saucepan?!


----------



## BedouGirl

vantage said:


> Is that a fancy name for a saucepan?!


Hahaha nope it looks more like an oversized kettle http://www.amazon.co.uk/Morphy-Richards-48822-Soupmaker-Black/dp/B00844D5FG


----------



## twowheelsgood

Union Jack sofa cushions ..... ?

We have seen the Union Jack coffee table and chair setups in the One, but no cushions.


----------



## Kemsmum

There were Union Jack cushion at the ARTE market in Times Square last week so could try at the next one.


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Union Jack sofa cushions ..... ? We have seen the Union Jack coffee table and chair setups in the One, but no cushions.


I've seen a lot of Union Jack stuff at Matalan whenever I've popped in there.


----------



## vantage

It's not a Union Jack, it's the Union Flag.
A Jack is a type of flag.

Pedant out!


----------



## Emanef

Union Jack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Union Jack, also known as the Union Flag, is the national flag of the United Kingdom.
> 
> The claim that the term "Union Jack" properly refers only to naval usage has been disputed, following historical investigations by the Flag Institute in 2013.





> Graham Bartram (born 18 July 1963), a British vexillologist who is currently (2013) the Secretary-General for Congresses of the Fédération internationale des associations vexillologiques and the Chief Vexillologist of the Flag Institute, when interviewed on the BBC Broadcasting House programme on 13th October 2013, stated that either name was perfectly valid whatever the purpose. He stated that the theory that the flag should only be referred to as Union Jack when flown at sea was wrong.


----------



## LesFroggitts

vantage said:


> It's not a Union Jack, it's the Union Flag.
> A Jack is a type of flag.
> 
> Pedant out!


Well said that man.

And don't fly it the WRONG WAY UP - unless you're in distress !

That REALLY bugs me.


----------



## Zenettii

twowheelsgood said:


> Union Jack sofa cushions ..... ?
> 
> We have seen the Union Jack coffee table and chair setups in the One, but no cushions.


Seen one or two around the shops in DIFC, upstairs where all the galleries are, but it doesn't tend to be cheap there. Seen an awesome 'egg chair' coloured in the flag to. Looks a bit like this (http://media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/736x/80/43/b5/8043b5fb1b89fadeec888df8a74abcd7.jpg) but older


----------



## Simey

Does anyone know a retailer for Casio watches? I'm looking for a reasonably inexpensive casual watch for travel and the beach etc. where I wouldn't want to risk taking a dress watch. I was thinking maybe this one, which seems a little less hideous than most, but I can't seem to find one in Dubai. 

Casio Men's Waveceptor Watch


----------



## twowheelsgood

Okay, this time its aqua aerobics waddles - Mrs TWG has been around the sports shops in Dubai Mall to no avail.

(A waddle is that big long polystyrene floating pipe the ladies use in the pool)


----------



## earthworm88

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, this time its aqua aerobics waddles - Mrs TWG has been around the sports shops in Dubai Mall to no avail.
> 
> (A waddle is that big long polystyrene floating pipe the ladies use in the pool)


Saw them a while back at Decathlon, Mirdif City Center.


----------



## vantage

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, this time its aqua aerobics waddles - Mrs TWG has been around the sports shops in Dubai Mall to no avail. (A waddle is that big long polystyrene floating pipe the ladies use in the pool)


 A noodle? Yes - Decathlon. And Park and Shop.


----------



## wakaskhan

Hi there,
I am trying to find blended coffee with hazelnuts and stuff, is there any shop who sell those coffee. Carerour and stuff dont stock it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Mixer tap for kitchen sink..... strangely Ace Hardware don't do them as that was my natural choice. In fact, nothing plumbing related really.

We don't need anything fancy - just a mixer tap for the kitchen that won;t become a fountain.

We are guessing that the previous resident had the same issue but put the old one back when she left.


----------



## kmdxb

twowheelsgood said:


> Mixer tap for kitchen sink..... strangely Ace Hardware don't do them as that was my natural choice. In fact, nothing plumbing related really.
> 
> We don't need anything fancy - just a mixer tap for the kitchen that won;t become a fountain.
> 
> We are guessing that the previous resident had the same issue but put the old one back when she left.


I've got a few plumbing bits in the past from 'Al Rahmani General Trading'. To find them on google maps they are near Abu Baker Al Siddique metro station on Hor Al Anz street. Could also try Speedex, they sometimes have a few handy bits in stock.


----------



## londonmandan

Check dragonmart for taps


----------



## LesFroggitts

londonmandan said:


> Check dragonmart for taps


If you do decide to venture into Dragonmart - don't forget to take a HUGE ball of string, tie it to the handle of the door you entered - trust me you'll need it to find your way back out again


----------



## FourAgreements

*Yonanas Ice Cream Treat Maker*

Has anyone seen the YONANAS ICE CREAM TREAT MAKER for sale in Dubai? It's a small countertop appliance. My friend just introduced me to it here in Canada, and I'm wowed. 

If it's not available, I'll buy one here before I leave in a couple weeks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LesFroggitts

Colibriink said:


> Has anyone seen the YONANAS ICE CREAM TREAT MAKER for sale in Dubai? It's a small countertop appliance. My friend just introduced me to it here in Canada, and I'm wowed.
> 
> If it's not available, I'll buy one here before I leave in a couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you buy one over there to bring out to Dubai, do remember that out here we run on 220v at 50hz if it cannot cope with multiple voltages you'll need a step down transformer which would sort out your voltage issue but not the frequency.


----------



## londonmandan

LesFroggitts said:


> If you do decide to venture into Dragonmart - don't forget to take a HUGE ball of string, tie it to the handle of the door you entered - trust me you'll need it to find your way back out again


:lol:

EVen inside is a mess, left here right there go round a bit and you are back where you started a minute ago.


----------



## LesFroggitts

londonmandan said:


> :lol:
> 
> EVen inside is a mess, left here right there go round a bit and you are back where you started a minute ago.


OMG - you only just got back out - told you !


----------



## QOFE

londonmandan said:


> :lol:
> 
> EVen inside is a mess, left here right there go round a bit and you are back where you started a minute ago.


I'll NEVER go back there ever again (if it can be avoided). Horrible, horrible place.


----------



## LesFroggitts

*Goji Berry products*

OH is into a healthy food lifestyle right now and we're hunting for Goji Berry products.










We've found these occasionally stocked at Lulu Barsha - wondering if anybody has seen any other Goji products or even plain Goji berries.


----------



## QOFE

LesFroggitts said:


> OH is into a healthy food lifestyle right now and we're hunting for Goji Berry products.
> 
> 
> 
> We've found these occasionally stocked at Lulu Barsha - wondering if anybody has seen any other Goji products or even plain Goji berries.


Waitrose
Organic Foods and Cafe SZR
Holland and Barrett


----------



## LesFroggitts

QOFE said:


> Waitrose
> Organic Foods and Cafe SZR
> Holland and Barrett


Thanks QOFE - looks like a trip to that hellhole called Dubai Mall


----------



## Emanef

There's a nice new Waitrose on Al Thanya Street. Just avoid it near school kicking out time as there's only one way out onto the SZR and it gets rammed with parents picking up the kids and not caring where they pull up.


----------



## londonmandan

QOFE said:


> I'll NEVER go back there ever again (if it can be avoided). Horrible, horrible place.


I only liked it coz they had remote controlled cars and helicopters (I like that stuff) but yeah I'd not go there again tbh, once was enough for me.

The fact there is no AC made it unbearable.


----------



## j_asar

Does anyone know where you can find Fortune cookies in Dubai?? I simply love em but havent found em anywhere as yet!


----------



## miaux

hey does someone know where to find fresh green tomatoes? (fresh as in i need to boil them to make fresh salsa) 

Have been to many supermarkets but no luck so far...


----------



## BedouGirl

j_asar said:


> Does anyone know where you can find Fortune cookies in Dubai?? I simply love em but havent found em anywhere as yet!


Dragonmart perhaps and there are Chinese Grocery shops in Deira - I think they're in the Baniyas area.


----------



## vantage

Adhesive Velcro.
A roll or cut squares.

Union coop has 750 types of tape, 2,320 types and colours of stapler, 13,600 different pencils. No Velcro.

Thought park and shop might have it at the random end of the shop, but no.

Any ideas?


----------



## twowheelsgood

vantage said:


> Adhesive Velcro.
> A roll or cut squares.


How much do you need ?


----------



## vantage

twowheelsgood said:


> How much do you need ?


Not much.
Maybe a strip a foot long by an inch wide.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Darn, just checked and its not adhesive but is velcro strip in which one side grabs the other so it can be looped into holding straps.


----------



## vantage

twowheelsgood said:


> Darn, just checked and its not adhesive but is velcro strip in which one side grabs the other so it can be looped into holding straps.


Thanks for looking!

I need to attach large lipo batteries and a transmitter to the back of a drone RC unit, removal for charging.
Will keep looking!


----------



## BedouGirl

vantage said:


> Thanks for looking! I need to attach large lipo batteries and a transmitter to the back of a drone RC unit, removal for charging. Will keep looking!


We have it at work. We get it from our stationery company. Ask your admin/repro staff at work - they call it hook and loop tape here but make sure they know you need adhesive.


----------



## vantage

BedouGirl said:


> We have it at work. We get it from our stationery company. Ask your admin/repro staff at work - they call it hook and loop tape here but make sure they know you need adhesive.


Thanks! Good plan. I will seek advice from the closely guarded 'cupboard of delights'!


----------



## BedouGirl

vantage said:


> Thanks! Good plan. I will seek advice from the closely guarded 'cupboard of delights'!


Yes that sounds like our cupboards


----------



## IzzyBella

Ace sell sticky Velcro. Both stores have it.


----------



## vantage

IzzyBella said:


> Ace sell sticky Velcro. Both stores have it.


Found it this morning in a totally different random corner of Park and Shop...


----------



## twowheelsgood

Jigsaws - 1000 pieces or more.

Mrs TWG has runout of the ones we brought with us and the only ones we have found here are for kiddies. Second hand ones are fine.


----------



## kmdxb

Looking for an apartment at the moment, one thing I don't seem to be able to find is a real estate agent that knows what they are doing...


----------



## vantage

kmdxb said:


> Looking for an apartment at the moment, one thing I don't seem to be able to find is a real estate agent that knows what they are doing...


The nearest agent that knows what they are doing can be found on the Forest Moon of Endor, a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## vantage

twowheelsgood said:


> Jigsaws - 1000 pieces or more. Mrs TWG has runout of the ones we brought with us and the only ones we have found here are for kiddies. Second hand ones are fine.


Spotted some in Carrefour MOE last year.....


----------



## londonmandan

Weight checker for luggage? Not this exact one any will do.

Balanzza Luggage / Suitcase Weigh Scale: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Zexotic

londonmandan said:


> Weight checker for luggage? Not this exact one any will do.
> 
> Balanzza Luggage / Suitcase Weigh Scale: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


Luggage Weight, Buy Latest Luggage Weight at Best Prices in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Top results | Souq


----------



## londonmandan

Zexotic said:


> Luggage Weight, Buy Latest Luggage Weight at Best Prices in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Top results | Souq



Thanks

Should have said that I is there a store can I go to and buy?


----------



## Gavtek

I've seen them in so many shops, there will be at least 1 in every mall that sells them. Carrefour, WH Smith, Sharaf DG, Virgin, etc.


----------



## Zexotic

londonmandan said:


> Thanks
> 
> Should have said that I is there a store can I go to and buy?


You can check the travel section in any major supermarket.


----------



## londonmandan

Cool, I'll hit up Carrefour in MOE later.

Cheers


----------



## LesFroggitts

londonmandan said:


> Cool, I'll hit up Carrefour in MOE later.
> 
> Cheers


One thing to watch out for on these gadgets, some of them as shown on the Souq site have 'hooks' to pick up your baggage - we had one of these and didn't notice that the shape and angle of the hook made it as useful as a chocolate fireguard - damn thing dropped the bags almost every time (especially the heavy ones).

I'd suggest getting one that has a strap that goes around the baggage handle and back up again - less likelihood of slipping and will also suit a variety of handles.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Okay, we are looking for a stuffed camel toy, but only one which is suitable for new born babies. Great Uncle & Aunt (us) want to by something 'local' but all the souvenir types are only suitable for anyone over the age of three. Not really interested in buying anything made in China even though the child is half-Chinese and lives in China 

Definitely not my area of expertise or shopping hanuts so anyone have any experience of newborn baby toys ? (I understand the cultural problem)


----------



## vantage

londonmandan said:


> Weight checker for luggage? Not this exact one any will do.
> 
> Balanzza Luggage / Suitcase Weigh Scale: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


stand on bathroom scales without luggage.
pick up luggage and repeat.
mental arithmetic

job done


----------



## Mclovin oo7

vantage said:


> stand on bathroom scales without luggage.
> pick up luggage and repeat.
> mental arithmetic
> 
> job done


I bought on in US from Marshalls for $10.00 and it is great. Still working after four years and has both lbs and kg readouts.

You can find them here in local Dirham stores. Make sure to buy one which is easy to use. Some of them have a really bed design for lifting.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

wheat lavash bread? They didn't know what I was talking about in carrefour.


----------



## BedouGirl

msbettyboopdxb said:


> wheat lavash bread? They didn't know what I was talking about in carrefour.


I don't know if it's lavash bread but I'm sure I've seen this kind of bread in Union and Choitrams.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

BedouGirl said:


> I don't know if it's lavash bread but I'm sure I've seen this kind of bread in Union and Choitrams.


I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Emanef

Awesome! Thanks for that! I'll give that to all my friends straight away....!

:suspicious:


----------



## Emanef

I wish these spam posts were edited out but left instead of being removed... looks like I'm being sarcastic about the above posts now!


----------



## FourAgreements

I can't find street addresses. How does one get anything delivered here without a street address?

I just found my beloved Yonanas machine on the Carrefour uae website. We're staying in a hotel/apartment in Tecom. Do I use the hotel's p.o. box? Not sure I'll receive it.

As an experiment, I sent a regular letter to my husband's office (to a p.o. box) a couple of months ago from Canada. He still hasn't received it. He just told me that someone from work picks up the mail about once a month.


----------



## Gavtek

Your name
Your Apartment No
Name of your building/hotel
TECOM
Dubai, UAE


----------



## Emanef

Carrefour will use Aramex or something like that, a courier. They'll find it. Posting from abroad is a different matter I believe, as once it gets into the country there's no postal service, so I imagine it'll depend on which service the sending country's service uses. 

As Gavtek says, just give Carrefour that and they'll find you. Give your phone number as well in case they need to call you.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Colibriink said:


> I just found my beloved Yonanas machine on the Carrefour uae website. We're staying in a hotel/apartment in Tecom. Do I use the hotel's p.o. box? Not sure I'll receive it.


Looks an interesting gizmo - although I see that they're currently out of stock - hope you've already ordered yours.


----------



## FourAgreements

Thank you .


Emanef said:


> Carrefour will use Aramex or something like that, a courier. They'll find it. As Gavtek says, just give Carrefour that and they'll find you. Give your phone number as well in case they need to call you.



No postal service? Perhaps this explains why he never received the letter... It does make me wonder, then... what do they do in the building I saw in old Dubai near the Souq with a sign that indicated "post office"?



Emanef said:


> Posting from abroad is a different matter I believe, as once it gets into the country there's no postal service, so I imagine it'll depend on which service the sending country's service uses.


----------



## FourAgreements

*no Yonanas for me!*

awww, sucky. There were two there this morning, but in the time it took me to shower they disappeared :Cry:.

This machine is a god-send for the lactose intolerant.



LesFroggitts said:


> Looks an interesting gizmo - although I see that they're currently out of stock - hope you've already ordered yours.


----------



## Emanef

Colibriink said:


> No postal service? Perhaps this explains why he never received the letter... It does make me wonder, then... what do they do in the building I saw in old Dubai near the Souq with a sign that indicated "post office"?


There are post offices, but there is no standard postal delivery service, so you can get a PO box at any of the post offices scattered around Dubai, but you have to visit that post office to access your PO box to collect your mail. If you're near one it's probably not that inconvenient, but if you only occasionally get post it means knowing when to go, or checking periodically. 

We've survived for 16 months without one so far, what with all bills, etc being electronic. It's actually nice not having all the junk mail we used to get in the UK! 

....having said that, I now want to order a few books from Amazon I can't get here (unless one of the bookstores will order from ISBN number), so need to work out the cheapest solution for doing that! Need to look at the Borderlink or Shop and Ship options!


----------



## FourAgreements

*Found it!!*

Decided just to go to the Carrefour at MOE last night, figured it was a good place to start looking for it. Sure enough, it was in stock. 299 AED.

I am now the proud owner of a cheap-looking kitchen gadget with a ridiculous name that makes a really good soft-serve style "ice cream" with only frozen fruit.

I had my first bowl as soon as I got home. Strawberry-mango. Soothed my scratchy throat (I've picked up some kind of bug since arriving last week.)

Was it worth $89 CDN? You can bet my lactose-intolerant, ice cream-craving belly it was!!

I also think that with the perpetual sunshine here I will get a lot more use out of a gadget like that, than I would back home with only 4 months a year of warm weather.



LesFroggitts said:


> Looks an interesting gizmo - although I see that they're currently out of stock - hope you've already ordered yours.


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Does anyone know where I can get A4 sheets of inkjet waterslide decal paper? I want to print onto a mug for someone's birthday.

I've looked in the supermarkets and asked Creative Minds if they stock it but no luck (they have the acrylic varnish to use with it but it's 70dhs).

I won't be able to get a company over here to print it for me cos the design's a little bit sweary 

Don't half miss Ebay and Amazon UK for times like this


----------



## vantage

Made in Sheffield said:


> Does anyone know where I can get A4 sheets of inkjet waterslide decal paper? I want to print onto a mug for someone's birthday.
> 
> I've looked in the supermarkets and asked Creative Minds if they stock it but no luck (they have the acrylic varnish to use with it but it's 70dhs).
> 
> I won't be able to get a company over here to print it for me cos the design's a little bit sweary
> 
> Don't half miss Ebay and Amazon UK for times like this


first page hit on google...
waterslide decal paper


----------



## Made in Sheffield

vantage said:


> first page hit on google...
> waterslide decal paper


Thank you 

When Googling for anything over here I lose hope before I've even started so only look at the first few it finds! Serves me right for being a lazy so and so


----------



## vantage

Made in Sheffield said:


> Thank you
> 
> When Googling for anything over here I lose hope before I've even started so only look at the first few it finds! Serves me right for being a lazy so and so


now you can be as sweary as you like!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Soreen Banana Loaf - nice and sticky and right for cycling. Unlike the banana cake you get here in coffee shops, this stuff sticks to your ribs and doesn't crumble at all so can be safely stored in a back pocket.

Sorry about the picture size !


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Soreen Banana Loaf - nice and sticky and right for cycling. Unlike the banana cake you get here in coffee shops, this stuff sticks to your ribs and doesn't crumble at all so can be safely stored in a back pocket. Sorry about the picture size !


Gosh, you've just reminded me of Soreen malt loaf!!


----------



## Maryam_124

Taco bell is closed down isn't it?


----------



## WLDubai

BedouGirl said:


> Gosh, you've just reminded me of Soreen malt loaf!!


Does anyone actually eat Soreen any more? Also reminds me of Maureen. The driving lady.


----------



## twowheelsgood

WLDubai said:


> Does anyone actually eat Soreen any more? Also reminds me of Maureen. The driving lady.


If anyone comes across any, particularly the banana variety I'll have it - its a staple diet while out cycling long distances instead of spending a small fortune on high tech products.

On a related theme, it doesn't appear that flapjack is known in Dubai in any form. I can make it myself but if I do, I'll have too much in the flat and I'll be eating it all week, so ideally I would like to buy one weeks supply at a time.

Anyone come across plain, simple flapjack slices anywhere - even the boxed McVities type would do.


----------



## Emanef

I've definately had Soreen Malt Loaf since I've been out here. May have been Lulu or Waitrose.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Emanef said:


> I've definately had Soreen Malt Loaf since I've been out here. May have been Lulu or Waitrose.


Thank you - I'll try Lulu then - no lock at any Waitrose thus far.


----------



## Zexotic

Can anyone tell me where I can find Polish pierogi dumplings or the french Bordier butter?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Emanef said:


> I've definately had Soreen Malt Loaf since I've been out here. May have been Lulu or Waitrose.


Spot on - found it in Lulu along with lots of classic British rubbish foods like Jamaican Ginger cake, Mr Kipling in all types and of course, Fondant fancies.

We came out with what must be the most unhealthy, chemical sodden shopping basket in the last decade.


----------



## newjerseygirl

reasonably priced maple syrup and natural peanut butter is hard to find here and why do things from Ikea and especially Crate and Barrel cost so much here.... given most is made in China and shipping to UAE is cheaper then going all the way to US ...


----------



## jgw99

newjerseygirl said:


> reasonably priced maple syrup and natural peanut butter is hard to find here and why do things from Ikea and especially Crate and Barrel cost so much here.... given most is made in China and shipping to UAE is cheaper then going all the way to US ...


coming from the same state, couldn't agree more. how I miss Jersey Gardens outlet mall.


----------



## desertably

Also living in NJ right now and hoping to go over next year sometime. Would really love to hear what you can and cannot get there so I can prepare. I'm rather tall so I'm sure I'll need to bring lots of jeans and yoga pants in my size. We're into natural/organic foods so how is that over there? Thanks!


----------



## Emanef

desertably said:


> We're into natural/organic foods so how is that over there? Thanks!


Expensive!


----------



## FourAgreements

*Expensive is right!*



desertably said:


> We're into natural/organic foods so how is that over there? Thanks!


I agree with what Emanef said. And if you're looking for gluten-free, it's even worse. Lots of stuff is available here, it's just expensive.

I've only been here 2 months but I have yet to find nutritional yeast flakes. So if you use those, bring them.

A few other things are hard to find. As an example, it took me weeks to find brown rice flour. (Finally found it in some obscure store in the basement of Dubai Mall.) Everything else is available.

One more thing - supplements are VERY expensive here... 2-3 times what I paid in Canada. 

Fortunately you can probably just order and have shipped anything you want once your here.


----------



## LesFroggitts

desertably said:


> We're into natural/organic foods so how is that over there? Thanks!


As mentioned by Emanef "Expensive" - it also comes with one heck of a carbon footprint with the majority of fresh organic foods being FLOWN IN.

There's plenty of regionally grown veggies and the like, probably best to steer clear of local meats - and the veggies will be predominantly from Lebanon, Oman and Iran. All good stuff but there's not a great amount grown in the Emirates. Plenty of eggs locally produced but I wouldn't want to be a local chicken !


----------



## desertably

Good to know. Have any of you tried to grow your own food in pots or a small garden? Thinking I could maybe bring seeds for lettuces and such? Am I dreaming here? lol


----------



## FourAgreements

omg I can't imagine lettuce surviving the heat over here... maybe in an air-conditioned greenhouse. But perhaps it will cool off in a couple of months... what do I know. As I said, I only arrived in July. I did have a garden back home though, and like the thought of trying to grow a few things here. I haven't looked around for seeds yet.

However, I did hear of a friend of friend who grows tomatoes starting in about October... so I'm sure it can be done.




desertably said:


> Good to know. Have any of you tried to grow your own food in pots or a small garden? Thinking I could maybe bring seeds for lettuces and such? Am I dreaming here? lol


----------



## K0sh

*Italian stove top coffee maker*











Where to get one of these? Or failing that, a caffetiere?

Thanks.


----------



## Emanef

Caffetiere - Waitrose, Galleries Lafayette in the Dubai Mall

You might get the first one there too, they have a lot of coffee machines. I don't drink coffee so didn't take much notice of what they had though!


----------



## SuzQ

Has anyone seen gas refills for Sodastream machines? They've made a big comeback and wondering if I can bring our machine with us??

Thanks 😃


----------



## Emanef

I've been looking for those. I was going to ask on here but when I searched it there was a post a few years ago where someone was welcomed to the 80s for asking....!


----------



## K0sh

Sodastream is made in Israel (perhaps even on occupied land) so it might not make it to these parts.


----------



## SuzQ

Thanks KOsh. Might not bring it then. Had no idea in Australia!


----------



## BedouGirl

K0sh said:


> Where to get one of these? Or failing that, a caffetiere? Thanks.


You can definitely get that here. Try Tavola and Crate and Barrel. If not, perhaps places that sell Illy coffee.


----------



## K0sh

BedouGirl said:


> You can definitely get that here. Try Tavola and Crate and Barrel. If not, perhaps places that sell Illy coffee.


Saw one at Spinneys today in Silicon Oasis. It was about 190AED!! I am not paying 30 bloody quid for one.
There was one in Dragon Mart for 15AED but that had the mesh crinkled on one side so it did not give me confidence.

I'll stick to instant for now.


----------



## BedouGirl

K0sh said:


> Saw one at Spinneys today in Silicon Oasis. It was about 190AED!! I am not paying 30 bloody quid for one. There was one in Dragon Mart for 15AED but that had the mesh crinkled on one side so it did not give me confidence. I'll stick to instant for now.


Joking aside I think I have one that I don't use. I'm away for work for the rest of the week. Drop me a PM after Thursday and remind me and I'll check.


----------



## K0sh

BedouGirl said:


> Joking aside I think I have one that I don't use. I'm away for work for the rest of the week. Drop me a PM after Thursday and remind me and I'll check.


That would be great, can I offer something in return?


----------



## BedouGirl

K0sh said:


> That would be great, can I offer something in return?


Not at all. If I still have it, it's gathering dust because I don't use it  so you'd be doing me a favour as it'll be one less kitchen appliance to keep clean haha! Just send me a PM to remind me and I'll check I still have it when I'm back.


----------



## Gavtek

K0sh said:


> Where to get one of these? Or failing that, a caffetiere?
> 
> Thanks.


Get an Aeropress instead. You'll thank me later. I'm pretty sure they ship to the UAE. I ended up buying a second one for using at work.

AeroPress® | AEROBIE® High Performance Sport Toys

I think you may also be able to buy them in some of the local Hipster coffee shops (RAW perhaps).


----------



## Zexotic

K0sh said:


> Where to get one of these? Or failing that, a caffetiere?
> 
> Thanks.


Ive definitely seen these in ikea in two sizes.


----------



## Emanef

Has anyone seen anywhere selling ready to use polenta? The one that's already set so you can ust cut and cook it? 

Also, anywhere selling matcha powder, preferably Tea Pigs'?


----------



## K0sh

Emanef said:


> Has anyone seen anywhere selling ready to use polenta? The one that's already set so you can ust cut and cook it?
> 
> Also, anywhere selling matcha powder, preferably Tea Pigs'?


I thought I saw a polenta type of product at Union coop next to Al Safa park. Will keep an eye out for you next time I am there.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Just came back from the Uk with a suitcase of Soreen banana bread 

I half expected the luggage to get opened due to its similarity with bricks of illegal substances, but all was well.


----------



## BedouGirl

K0sh said:


> That would be great, can I offer something in return?


Hi, am back and I do have one. Drop me a PM if you still want it.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Anywhere in Dubai selling organic shea butter?


----------



## Zexotic

Mr Rossi said:


> Anywhere in Dubai selling organic shea butter?


Try Souq.com


----------



## K0sh

Emanef said:


> Has anyone seen anywhere selling ready to use polenta? The one that's already set so you can ust cut and cook it?
> 
> Also, anywhere selling matcha powder, preferably Tea Pigs'?


Sorry, saw no polenta at Union Coop. Plenty of corn flour which my mum used to turn into a coarse type of polenta from my childhood memory.


----------



## jan Harvey

Guys i want some Indoor Gardening tips for my home garden.
Any body helps me ???


----------



## K0sh

Jan, Some context and much more detail would help us to help you!


----------



## Gavtek

jan Harvey said:


> Guys i want some Indoor Gardening tips for my home garden.
> Any body helps me ???


Waxing gets better results but is more painful. If you can't handle the pain, then I guess use a razor (but not your husband's, men hate that). There is stuff like Immac too but I'm not convinced, never did much when I used it for a spot of "indoor landscaping" except leave a bit of a rash on the brussel sprouts.


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Gavtek said:


> Waxing gets better results but is more painful. If you can't handle the pain, then I guess use a razor (but not your husband's, men hate that). There is stuff like Immac too but I'm not convinced, never did much when I used it for a spot of "indoor landscaping" except leave a bit of a rash on the brussel sprouts.


I would also watch out for regrowth. Bit of a ******, that.


----------



## BedouGirl

Made in Sheffield said:


> I would also watch out for regrowth. Bit of a ******, that.


Pack it in you two!!!!


----------



## Emanef

K0sh said:


> Sorry, saw no polenta at Union Coop. Plenty of corn flour which my mum used to turn into a coarse type of polenta from my childhood memory.


Sorry, only just saw this. Yeah, not so keep on that, reminds me of school dinners! We were hoping for the solid stuff as it make great polenta chips. No worries, it'll be another thing she has to enjoy when she goes home along with veggie bacon!


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> Sorry, only just saw this. Yeah, not so keep on that, reminds me of school dinners! We were hoping for the solid stuff as it make great polenta chips. No worries, it'll be another thing she has to enjoy when she goes home along with veggie bacon!


Do you think Carluccios might have it?


----------



## GAZ969

Can you really get everything in Dubai....

Can't find a bed...with built in TV. Freely available in Europe but not Dubai.

Can anyone help ?


----------



## K0sh

Emanef said:


> Sorry, only just saw this. Yeah, not so keep on that, reminds me of school dinners! We were hoping for the solid stuff as it make great polenta chips. No worries, it'll be another thing she has to enjoy when she goes home along with veggie bacon!


Polenta flour - Dubai and Abu Dhabi - Secrets Fine Food
Also read that Spiineys in Sharjah , King Faisal Rd. (Had it in Aug at least)


----------



## Emanef

Thanks Benougirl and K0sh, I'll try Carluccio's and if they don't sell it over here (looking online it seems to do sell one in the UK) I'll try that online shop.


----------



## twowheelsgood

GAZ969 said:


> Can you really get everything in Dubai....
> 
> Can't find a bed...with built in TV. Freely available in Europe but not Dubai.
> 
> Can anyone help ?


Its for sale in the shop next door to the shop selling a sense of style for the terminally naff :sorry:


----------



## Emanef

Glad someone else said what I was thinking!


----------



## BBmover

Emanef said:


> Thanks Benougirl and K0sh, I'll try Carluccio's and if they don't sell it over here (looking online it seems to do sell one in the UK) I'll try that online shop.


Carluccios Marina Mall may have it....


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Has anyone seen Bragg's Liquid Aminos anywhere?


----------



## K0sh

If you can get things delivered MsBettyBoopdxb -
https://www.desertcart.ae/products/1906379-bragg-liquid-aminos-all-purpose-seasoning-32-fl-oz


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

K0sh said:


> If you can get things delivered MsBettyBoopdxb - https://www.desertcart.ae/products/1906379-bragg-liquid-aminos-all-purpose-seasoning-32-fl-oz


I have never heard of this site before. Thanks!!!


----------



## K0sh

Emanef said:


> Thanks Benougirl and K0sh, I'll try Carluccio's and if they don't sell it over here (looking online it seems to do sell one in the UK) I'll try that online shop.


Found 500gm dry polenta (flour) in Motor city, 20dh. In same block as House Hunters Estate Agency. It was an independent health store, did not get the name.


----------



## safee

K0sh said:


> Sorry, saw no polenta at Union Coop. Plenty of corn flour which my mum used to turn into a coarse type of polenta from my childhood memory.


Organic shop food and cafe in the greens has got it


----------



## Made in Sheffield

I've tried plenty of British style curry houses but I'm struggling to find a decent 'British' Chinese takeaway if that makes sense.

I'm obviously not expecting char siu pork or BBQ spare ribs (although that would be nice lol) but I'm missing proper special fried rice (the ones here don't taste the same) and the big, fat, greasy pancake rolls not the piddly, little, tasteless spring variety.

The Peacock in the Sheraton JBR is the best so far (minus the pancake rolls) and I've occasionally made my own but, again, the taste isn't quite there.


----------



## Navaron

Im yet to find a decent music store, not Virgin Megastore, that sells second hand vinyl !


----------



## Navaron

safee said:


> Organic shop food and cafe in the greens has got it


Theres a new Vegetarian/Organic supermarket just about to open in JLT West Lake


----------



## londonmandan

Made in Sheffield said:


> I've tried plenty of British style curry houses but I'm struggling to find a decent 'British' Chinese takeaway if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm obviously not expecting char siu pork or BBQ spare ribs (although that would be nice lol) but I'm missing proper special fried rice (the ones here don't taste the same) and the big, fat, greasy pancake rolls not the piddly, little, tasteless spring variety.
> 
> The Peacock in the Sheraton JBR is the best so far (minus the pancake rolls) and I've occasionally made my own but, again, the taste isn't quite there.


We had the same issue and we settled with Chin Chin


----------



## Made in Sheffield

londonmandan said:


> We had the same issue and we settled with Chin Chin


Funny you should say that, we had one from there last night. They're not that bad apart from they had no prawn crackers yesterday lol.

We did use Jasmine Moon on the Marina who were ok but we've moved since and I can't imagine they'd come out to where we are now


----------



## Gavtek

Chinese Village on Marina Walk is worth a try too. Also try Red Star Wok in JLT.


----------



## shah12

Hi 
Since most people participating in this thread are already working in UAE, I wanted your kind guidance to a fellow aspiring worker.

I am expecting to receive a job offer soon. Whilst interviewing I did not declare one of my previous employers. The employment was only a few months and I didn’t leave on good terms with that employer. 

*I wanted to know what information on past employers does the UAE government request as part of the work visa/residency visa process*. The reason I ask is that I have also applied for Australian immigration and was afraid that the Australian immigration department in its background check on me would compare employers with the UAE government. I am afraid since I have declared all my employers (including this one) on my Australian immigration application. So when they see the difference, they might use this as grounds for rejecting my application.

Thank you dear friends very much


----------



## BedouGirl

shah12 said:


> Hi Since most people participating in this thread are already working in UAE, I wanted your kind guidance to a fellow aspiring worker. I am expecting to receive a job offer soon. Whilst interviewing I did not declare one of my previous employers. The employment was only a few months and I didn&#146;t leave on good terms with that employer. I wanted to know what information on past employers does the UAE government request as part of the work visa/residency visa process. The reason I ask is that I have also applied for Australian immigration and was afraid that the Australian immigration department in its background check on me would compare employers with the UAE government. I am afraid since I have declared all my employers (including this one) on my Australian immigration application. So when they see the difference, they might use this as grounds for rejecting my application. Thank you dear friends very much


Please read the forum rules before posting again. You are spamming the forum with your duplicate posts. One new post under Dubai or UAE for any other emirate would have been sufficient. To post in this way is likely to irritate other users resulting in your question not being replied to. Thank you.


----------



## Simey

Has anyone seen Freej character stuffed toys for sale? The holidays are coming up and I thought they would make a present to take to the States. 

Way better than one of those stuffed camels anyway.


----------



## BedouGirl

Simey said:


> Has anyone seen Freej character stuffed toys for sale? The holidays are coming up and I thought they would make a present to take to the States. Way better than one of those stuffed camels anyway.


The Toy Store used to sell them. Try calling their head office - Gulf Greetings - they can do a stock check for you.


----------



## thejanegirl

Black & White hair gunk! My fella needs some for his quiff..


----------



## Simey

BedouGirl said:


> The Toy Store used to sell them. Try calling their head office - Gulf Greetings - they can do a stock check for you.


Thanks! I will check there.


----------



## r.kay

Customized Guitar Straps or Guitar Picks!


----------



## BedouGirl

r.kay said:


> Customized Guitar Straps or Guitar Picks!


I think there's a musical instrument shop opposite Choitrams on the Al Wasel Road (the one next to Union Co-op).


----------



## Emanef

There's Sadek Music in the Dubai Mall, on the top floor near the ice rink, they have a lot of guitars so presumably do picks and straps. Also, Virgin in the Dubai Mall and MOE have guitars and accessories. Don't know if they do customised though.


----------



## jan Harvey

Best Grow Lights for indoor plants ????


----------



## CptMike

I'm looking to try the FlipBelt. Is there any shop that has them in stock. 
I found them at https://www.desertcart.ae/products/1557049-flipbelt-black-medium

But I would like to see it in person before buying.


----------



## jvo

Has anyone seen Oven Pride (or a variation of) being sold anywhere?


----------



## thejanegirl

Korean and Japanese make-up! I love Missha BB Cream and imoji fiberwig mascara. I'm sure they're out there somewhere..


----------



## Emanef

Made in Sheffield said:


> I've tried plenty of British style curry houses but I'm struggling to find a decent 'British' Chinese takeaway if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm obviously not expecting char siu pork or BBQ spare ribs (although that would be nice lol) but I'm missing proper special fried rice (the ones here don't taste the same) and the big, fat, greasy pancake rolls not the piddly, little, tasteless spring variety.


Have to agree with you there. I've not found a decent chinese takeaway. I just want some decent chow mein, Singapore noodles and wanton soup like you get it in England! All the ones Ive tried have been pretty poor so far.


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> Have to agree with you there. I've not found a decent chinese takeaway. I just want some decent chow mein, Singapore noodles and wanton soup like you get it in England! All the ones Ive tried have been pretty poor so far.


I'm not a huge fan of Chinese food but https://www.facebook.com/ChopSueyME has converted me!


----------



## Emanef

Looks good! I'll ty them tomorrow, hopefully they deliver to the palm! Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> Looks good! I'll ty them tomorrow, hopefully they deliver to the palm! Thanks!


No MSG too! Enjoy!


----------



## Emanef

B****r! They don't deliver to the palm! 

Back to Wokman and it's very limited menu then....


----------



## llamafeed

Any places to watch American Football? or Baseball?


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> B****r! They don't deliver to the palm! Back to Wokman and it's very limited menu then....


Oh shame.


----------



## llamafeed

Also, my mom might be on dialysis when we travel there. Anyone had experience with any medical facilities who we could initiate contact with for dialysis?


----------



## FourAgreements

*?*



llamafeed said:


> Also, my mom might be on dialysis when we travel there. Anyone had experience with any medical facilities who we could initiate contact with for dialysis?



When you travel where?


----------



## llamafeed

FourAgreements said:


> llamafeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom might be on dialysis when we travel there. Anyone had experience with any medical facilities who we could initiate contact with for dialysis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you travel where?
Click to expand...

Beginning of May


----------



## FourAgreements

llamafeed said:


> Beginning of May



LOL... I think I missed something, but I looked at all your posts and didn't see anything about you visiting another country. And your profile says you're an expat in the UAE. WHERE are you travelling to? :confused2:


----------



## llamafeed

FourAgreements said:


> llamafeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning of May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I think I missed something, but I looked at all your posts and didn't see anything about you visiting another country. And your profile says you're an expat in the UAE. WHERE are you travelling to?
Click to expand...

I just signed up and it said you should put where you want to be an expat/where you are. I still live in the US


----------



## FourAgreements

*holiday dialysis*



llamafeed said:


> I just signed up and it said you should put where you want to be an expat/where you are. I still live in the US


Okay, I finally understand! I did a quick forum search and found one thread from July of this year looking for a nephrologist and/or a dialysis support group. It never got a reply.

I did a quick Google search and came up with this:

Zulekha Hospitals, Dubai, Sharjah, Al Qusais, Dhaid


I cannot vouch for this - in fact, I've never heard of this hospital. But there were a few other results as well. Just try google.ae and see what you come up with.


Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## BedouGirl

FourAgreements said:


> Okay, I finally understand! I did a quick forum search and found one thread from July of this year looking for a nephrologist and/or a dialysis support group. It never got a reply. I did a quick Google search and came up with this: Zulekha Hospitals, Dubai, Sharjah, Al Qusais, Dhaid I cannot vouch for this - in fact, I've never heard of this hospital. But there were a few other results as well. Just try google.ae and see what you come up with. Welcome to the Forum!


You might want to look at the cost of this because it doesn't come cheap here.


----------



## Emanef

Yeah, and if using health insurance make sure it covers abroad.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Emanef said:


> Yeah, and if using health insurance make sure it covers abroad.


And it covers pre-existing illnesses, as i suspect you won;t get insurance to cover dialysis overseas as you know it'll be needed and it will have to be paid (probably by you).


----------



## llamafeed

Thanks guys, sounds like she needs to comb over her insurance with a fine toothed comb. 

In general how is the quality of medical services? I would think it would be top notch but I haven't heard too many good things about it from my friends who live there


----------



## Gavtek

There's a reason all the rich Arabs fly somewhere else for any surgery they require.


----------



## llamafeed

Thats what Ive heard. I cant figure out why though, why wouldnt the best doctors want to live there?


----------



## twowheelsgood

llamafeed said:


> Thats what Ive heard. I cant figure out why though, why wouldnt the best doctors want to live there?


The problem with comparing medical services around the world is the variability of cost and the variability of quality.

There was a recent survey of medical care in 11 developed countries and the USA came bottom - mainly because its denied to many, but also because the actual survival rates aren't as good. 

So its quite difficult to compare medical services as in general both the USA and UAE are silly expensive for what you get.


----------



## Gavtek

llamafeed said:


> Thats what Ive heard. I cant figure out why though, why wouldnt the best doctors want to live there?


Why would they?


----------



## fijifranny

Kenra Volume Hair Spray. It is amazing and I have never found anything even remotely close.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Bit of a weird one... I need to build a very simple structure, ideal thing would be some lego but I can't find any. I've been to some toy stores which have lego storage boxes and all the different lego models under the sun, but no simple blocks so you can make your own designs. Anyone know a place that just sells the blocks?


----------



## urfankhaliq

Windsweptdragon said:


> Bit of a weird one... I need to build a very simple structure, ideal thing would be some lego but I can't find any. I've been to some toy stores which have lego storage boxes and all the different lego models under the sun, but no simple blocks so you can make your own designs. Anyone know a place that just sells the blocks?


Maybe here?

Construction, Building Sets, & Blocks Lego Toys, Buy Latest Construction, Building Sets, & Blocks at Best Prices in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq

Not had a look properly but worth a try?


----------



## BedouGirl

It may not be very helpful but you can buy Lego on line. You can actually order specific pieces and quantities, colors, etc.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Thanks to you two. Worth a try.


----------



## BedouGirl

Windsweptdragon said:


> Thanks to you two. Worth a try.


Whoops, I should have said on line, direct from Lego.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

BedouGirl said:


> Whoops, I should have said on line, direct from Lego.


I figured that out from what you said. It's actually amazed me. You can order whatever you need. Boyhood toys have joined the future.


----------



## BedouGirl

Windsweptdragon said:


> I figured that out from what you said. It's actually amazed me. You can order whatever you need. Boyhood toys have joined the future.


Lego has become the 'new' in thing. The website is incredible. I did an exercise to see if we could do something with it for a competition at work and ended up having to become quite technical with what might be needed. The choice is quite overwhelming. Hope you manage to find what you're looking for.


----------



## eyefly

customer service!


----------



## urfankhaliq

eyefly said:


> customer service!


I found the customer service to be very good actually.

During my last trip I bought some Raybans from Sunglass Hut at Heathrow Airport Duty Free and by the time I got to Dubai they had a fault.

Took them to a Sunglass Hut in Burjuman Shopping center and the guy tried sorting them but ended up just replacing them for me without even checking my receipt!


----------



## Wizzawife

Need to post a letter home and can't seem to find a local post office , please help.

I would also really like to join a yoga class, but not join a gym as my apartment block has a great gym facility.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Windsweptdragon said:


> I figured that out from what you said. It's actually amazed me. You can order whatever you need. Boyhood toys have joined the future.


Hi,
Did you find the basic lego?
You can buy a box of simple bits from the toyshop upstairs in Mercato mall.
I bought a box for my son a few weeks back (he wanted to make a big Dr. Who Tardis!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## layal

Hi, I were searching for potato burger buns but I didn't found them. Is there a place or a way I can buy them here from dubai "freshly made" like the one shake shack are using "Martin's bun"


----------



## LesFroggitts

Wizzawife said:


> Need to post a letter home and can't seem to find a local post office , please help.
> 
> I would also really like to join a yoga class, but not join a gym as my apartment block has a great gym facility.
> 
> Thanks


According to the Emirates Post Group website, the nearest post office to Marina is probably over at Al Barsha.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Did you find the basic lego?
> You can buy a box of simple bits from the toyshop upstairs in Mercato mall.
> I bought a box for my son a few weeks back (he wanted to make a big Dr. Who Tardis!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I never got round to ordering off the website, I'm down that way on Saturday so will go have a look.


----------



## layal

layal said:


> Hi, I were searching for potato burger buns but I didn't found them. Is there a place or a way I can buy them here from dubai "freshly made" like the one shake shack are using "Martin's bun"


Any one can answer me, please ð


----------



## BedouGirl

layal said:


> Any one can answer me, please Ã°ÂÂÂ


Here's a recipe http://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/7082-potato-burger-buns


----------



## arabianhorse

Is there an authentic Malaysian or Singaporean restaurant in Dubai?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Haven't tried it yet but Chimes Restaurant near MOE had a very tempting take-out menu.


----------



## Emanef

I've used Chimes a couple of times. They were ok, some nice dishes, some not so. My wife didn't really like them, but she's a vegetarian so that cuts a lot of options out for her.


----------



## layal

BedouGirl said:


> layal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one can answer me, please ÃÂ°Ã&#159;Ã&#152;Ã&#138;
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recipe http://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/7082-potato-burger-buns
Click to expand...


Thanks, I found many recipes on the Internet, but I want to buy them, because it's time consuming to make them every time I need.

I notice a restaurant bring them from dubai "Martin's buns" so it will be helpful to buy them from a store or a supplyer. 


Still need your helps.


----------



## arabianhorse

Thanks for the info on Chimes. Will definitely give it a go


----------



## Gavtek

Noodle Bowl in Satwa is really good, better than Chimes IMO and around half the price.

There's a Singaporean place in JLT (Cluster I, I think) called Merlion's King, seems ok but did not blow me away.

Also in JLT (Cluster F) is Innlay Asia, their speciality is Burmese food, but they also do Malaysian and Singaporean. Their Char Kway Teow is really good and it's incredibly cheap too, you'll get a big bowl of Laksa for around 20 Dhs.


----------



## arabianhorse

Fantastic !
Thanks Gavtek


----------



## undftd

Is there any emarati restaurant in dubai?


----------



## BedouGirl

undftd said:


> Is there any emarati restaurant in dubai?


Al Fanar. There's a couple of them now, you can google them.


----------



## undftd

thanks!


----------



## Navaron

There's a distinct lack of chavvy Brits but an increase in the obnoxious variety unfortunately


----------



## BedouGirl

Lydia darling said:


> Hi there were you able to find it? I searched so many organic shops and couldn't find it. I then ordered from desert cart.com but there service is bad they say 7 days days delivery then make it 10 to 13 and then delay for another month it is terrible...


There was quite a long thread on here not that long ago on bed bugs - try the search engine. You may find something useful in there.


----------



## Kashman

Does anyone know if the cereal mini wheats is available in the Dubai area ?


----------



## Rbj*Rbj

I am now livng in Dubai (2 weeks down and loving it) but tried to buy a pre-made peppercorn sauce from Carreforre earlier to no avail.

Do they have 'fresh' steak sauces in supermarkets here like they would in the UK?

thanks


----------



## mrs13b

Anyone seen any Encona West Indian Hot Pepper Sauce recently? Have been to several stores in JBR/Downtown, but no luck.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Navaron said:


> There's a distinct lack of chavvy Brits


Try the Jumeirah Beach Brunch - Burberry brigade that makes you want to shout for Ahab to get his harpoon out


----------



## TT365

Rbj*Rbj said:


> I am now livng in Dubai (2 weeks down and loving it) but tried to buy a pre-made peppercorn sauce from Carreforre earlier to no avail.
> 
> Do they have 'fresh' steak sauces in supermarkets here like they would in the UK?
> 
> thanks


It's really easy to make, heat about 300ml of double cream, add a teaspoon of Dijon mustard and 2 teaspoons of ground black pepper (more or less as you like) then heat until boiling and add a splash of red wine and take off the heat continuing to stir it for a minute or so. Takes 5 minutes tops.


----------



## littlegit

*Texas holdem*

Cash games anyone know of??


----------



## twowheelsgood

littlegit said:


> Cash games anyone know of??


So you are interested in where to invest in 2105 as well ?

Ever the optimist eh ?


----------



## Ianabroad

I read through all 130 and a bit pages of the thread, but couldn't seem to find any mention of a bluetooth speaker I was looking for. I was flagging a bit after page 80, so I hope I didn't miss it.

Anyway, would anyone know where to get a Marshall Stanmore BT speaker in Dubai? I must have trawled through 30+ high street stores over the past few weeks. There are a lot of places that do the Marshall earphones but not the speaker. The closest I got was Virgin who said they used to carry it, but stopped 2 months ago. I asked them if they could order for me, but they declined, which I thought was a bit odd as it was guaranteed profit for very little effort.

Any pointers here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hola2005

Anyone know if Vickies chips is available in UAE? Thanks.


----------



## Simey

Does anyone know where I can find Fabreeze, or similar spray-on furniture destinkifier? :behindsofa:


----------



## Emanef

Carrefour in the MOE do a few similar, not sure if they do Fabreeze though.


----------



## Simey

Emanef said:


> Carrefour in the MOE do a few similar, not sure if they do Fabreeze though.


I looked there, but didn't find it or anything similar. What they had seemed to be more shampoo-based with scrubbing brushes attached. And I'm lazy.


----------



## Emanef

We got one call Charm in there, fabric freshener. There are a couple of aisles that both do bleach, I think it was in the second one (as in the one nearer to the veg area) and at the end that's more in the middle. Take a photo on your phone and ask someone other wise they direct you to something completely different!


----------



## Simey

Emanef said:


> We got one call Charm in there, fabric freshener. There are a couple of aisles that both do bleach, I think it was in the second one (as in the one nearer to the veg area) and at the end that's more in the middle. Take a photo on your phone and ask someone other wise they direct you to something completely different!


Thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## BedouGirl

Choitrams and Spinneys have Febreze.


----------



## Smythy82

I need to get a glass top made up for a coffee table I bought. Anyone know anywhere that cuts glass?


----------



## nmodha

Smythy82 said:


> I need to get a glass top made up for a coffee table I bought. Anyone know anywhere that cuts glass?


You can try Sharjah (next to City Centre)


----------



## jdlindsay

Hello all. How about Diet Mountain Dew (otherwise I may need to start my caffeine detox now).


----------



## nmodha

Available here - Easifood Dubai's online grocery & supermarket Mountain Dew Diet-6x355ml 4130 Mountain Dew Diet Mountain Dew Soft Drinks Drinks Home Easifood


----------



## jdlindsay

Hey Nmodha. Thank you VERY, VERY much.

JL


----------



## The Rascal

I can't find pea aubergines for my Thai Green Curry.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## citytours

Is Thanaka Whitening Powder available in Dubai or UAE?


----------



## Byja

Any idea where I can get spare parts (heater, to be more precise) for my Teka/Haier washer? I guess I could try Satwa, but if anyone has better suggestion, I would appreciate...


----------



## LesFroggitts

44cm deep dishwashers - that is if they even exist in the world let alone Dubai.

I know they do 44cm deep washing machines (we have one) but can't track down a dishwasher.


----------



## citytours

no body reply about Thanaka Powder in Dubai...


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Can anyone confirm if Waitrose carries Twiglets? If not, any idea where I can pick some up?


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Jubmasterflex said:


> Can anyone confirm if Waitrose carries Twiglets? If not, any idea where I can pick some up?


Don't really go to Waitrose so no idea but I get my fix from Park n Shop in DIP.
They have small and large packets and bags of 6.


----------



## The Rascal

angelnx said:


> we have no


You have some very insightful comments.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Icepops - the frozen tubes of juice which come in packs of ten.

As its 'winter', Spinneys seem to have stopped stocking them and our supply has run out.

Anyone who spots them during your weekly shop - let me know please. Much appreciated.


----------



## Emanef

Lulu near MOE usually have Mr Freeze and Jubblys in the aisle with juices.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Does anyone know where I can find ph strips?


----------



## Eng.Khaled

you'll need to contact lab equipment company or store. If you work with a lab this should be easy for you.


msbettyboopdxb said:


> Does anyone know where I can find ph strips?


----------



## Rbj*Rbj

Radox? Or any other decent bubble baths?! ha

Im not a bath person but the stuff from Bath and Body (i think thats what it was called) jsut doesnt cut it!


----------



## nmodha

http://www.gba-gulf.com/HSRADOX.pdf

Also, check trolley.ae


----------



## nmodha

Rbj*Rbj said:


> Radox? Or any other decent bubble baths?! ha
> 
> Im not a bath person but the stuff from Bath and Body (i think thats what it was called) jsut doesnt cut it!


I agree Bath and Body Works is :sad:


----------



## Rbj*Rbj

nmodha said:


> http://www.gba-gulf.com/HSRADOX.pdf
> 
> Also, check trolley.ae


Thats not quite the Radox i meant!!

Muscle Therapy


----------



## Froglet

Does anyone know a place where I buy Borjomi (Georgian Mineral water) for a reasonable price?


----------



## Honeydew

*Tampons*

can one buy Tampons in Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek

Of course you can.


----------



## Desert_Fever

Does Dubai have a Geeks on Call @ Home service? PC repair, tech set-up - etc?


----------



## rosa_mystica2012

*Maple syrup*

Hi,

is there anybody know where i can find this organic maple syrup in dubai grocery shop or in malls?


----------



## Desert_Fever

rosa_mystica2012 said:


> Hi, is there anybody know where i can find this organic maple syrup in dubai grocery shop or in malls?


Did you check the large organic store on hessa street? Or even change initiative perhaps?


----------



## Emanef

Waitrose on Al Thanya Street do organic maple syrup, we bought some last week. Not cheap though, think it was around five or six quid!


----------



## Emanef

Desert_Fever said:


> Does Dubai have a Geeks on Call @ Home service? PC repair, tech set-up - etc?


Might be better off starting a new thread for that (with what you're looking for). I'm not aware of any but I'm sure there are.


----------



## sammylou

Desert_Fever said:


> Does Dubai have a Geeks on Call @ Home service? PC repair, tech set-up - etc?


i've not used them but here is an option: 

DG Help


----------



## naktipanchal

i am not able to find good indian restaurant in dubai. I mean surely there will be. But i am not able to find. please suggest.


----------



## jxx

Respect.......


----------



## FourAgreements

Critical thinking skills...


----------



## arabianhorse

FourAgreements said:


> Critical thinking skills...


Present company excluded ?


----------



## FourAgreements

Of course! ;-)

My comment came after a breakfast during which the server asked how we wanted our eggs cooked - she offered "over-easy or over-medium?" (Sadly, poached was not available.) We asked for over-hard. She'd never heard of it. Then we attempted to explain what over-hard was, finishing with "just cook the crap out of it". Watched her explain something at length to the cook. Received sunny-side up. Sent it back, got over-barely. Then just gave up.

This is just one tiny and inconsequential example of the many things that make us just shake our heads and say, well at least the weather here is awesome. (I know, I know... I did all the research and took note of all the posts and threads in this forum so loaded with cynicism they could fill one hundred Olympic-sized swimming pools. Can't say you didn't warn me!)

This probably belongs in the DDR thread.




arabianhorse said:


> Present company excluded ?


----------



## arabianhorse

FourAgreements said:


> Of course! ;-)
> 
> We asked for over-hard.
> 
> .


Who has eggs "over-hard"

No chef worth his salt would prepare that for you. He should have chased you out of the restaurant.

Bloody peasants !


----------



## FourAgreements

LOL. It was actually one of our Canadian guests, but in the interest of brevity I left that out of the story. And we dropped them off at the airport last night, so no chef in Dubai will EVER have to deal with such a horrific request again, I hope :fingerscrossed:.

And yes, we probably are peasants compared to some - come from good ol' blue collar Maritime stock, born and raised. I don't know how Dubai tolerates us! 





arabianhorse said:


> Who has eggs "over-hard"
> 
> No chef worth his salt would prepare that for you. He should have chased you out of the restaurant.
> 
> Bloody peasants !


----------



## Bigsoccermomma

Anyone know where to get Barkeepers Friend? It's a cleaner for stainless steel pots and pans.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Bigsoccermomma said:


> Anyone know where to get Barkeepers Friend? It's a cleaner for stainless steel pots and pans.


Readily available at ACE hardware. Happy polishing...........


----------



## amanda72

Spinneys offers all of these. Yes, a huge premium but worth it. I have stopped converting into sterling now as the prices will make you weep. There are companies that do organic veg box scheme, just google, I don't use them as Spinneys is really close to where I live.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Anyone who would pay 300AED to have their average car cleaned ......


----------



## amanda72

Also available at Lakeland in Mall of the Emirates. You will also find the best marble floor cleaner there.


----------



## ynwa66

Can't seem to find scotch bonnet peppers anywhere in Dubai. appreciate if anyone can point us in the right direction?


----------



## The Rascal

ynwa66 said:


> Can't seem to find scotch bonnet peppers anywhere in Dubai. appreciate if anyone can point us in the right direction?


Well I gotts say i had to google what they were.

They say you learn a new thing every day, this was mine.

Thanks.

PS, as to where to find them? No idea.


----------



## ynwa66

They are lovely. Extremely hot and have this warm, smokey flavour.


----------



## Mixie

ynwa66 said:


> Can't seem to find scotch bonnet peppers anywhere in Dubai. appreciate if anyone can point us in the right direction?


Had to google as well...and it looked just like Habanero peppers to me.

You find them at Géant (IBN Batutta Mall).


----------



## ynwa66

Habaneros are quite similar but not the same thing apparently. Still, will give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## Dubzter

I miss ready meals...and seabrook ready salted crisps...and the magazine supplements in the Sunday papers!


----------



## diamantaire

ynwa66 said:


> Habaneros are quite similar but not the same thing apparently. Still, will give it a go. Thanks!


Also saw habanero's in waitrose marina mall once


----------



## The Rascal

Dubzter said:


> I miss ready meals...and seabrook ready salted crisps...and the magazine supplements in the Sunday papers!


You used to be able to get Seabrooks at Park and Shop in both Um Seq and Green community.


----------



## Emanef

Does anyone know if anywhere sells those Philips Hue light bulbs in Dubai? Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

How about a flash frozen dried food for camping in the Norwegian brand 'Real Turmat' ?

A bit of along shot I know but I was impressed with the stuff and would like some for camping here.

Not entirely sure that customs would like it brought into Dubai in hand luggage, so if its available here then I'd go for that.


----------



## The Rascal

Looking at a lot of the threads on this "bored" can I suggest that one of the things you can't find in Dubai is.....

A job.


----------



## twowheelsgood

The Rascal said:


> Looking at a lot of the threads on this "bored" can I suggest that one of the things you can't find in Dubai is.....
> 
> A job.


There are loads of jobs here its just that some people have rather optimistic expectations of price and specification, and their own value of course.


----------



## Malbec

Chestnut flour? I mean the proper chestnut flour not the indian "singoda" which is water chestnut.


----------



## Malbec

Malbec said:


> Chestnut flour? I mean the proper chestnut flour not the indian "singoda" which is water chestnut.


Finally found it at BioOrganic shop in Tecom. AED 37 for 350g.


----------



## FourAgreements

*The Greens*

I also saw it at the organic store in the Greens a few months ago, although it wasn't labelled in English, nor in French. I can't remember how I figured out what it was, but I know that I did because I keep a list of obscure food items I find or come across, for future reference.




Malbec said:


> Finally found it at BioOrganic shop in Tecom. AED 37 for 350g.


----------



## The Rascal

FourAgreements said:


> I keep a list of obscure food items I find or come across, for future reference.


Oh, the long winter evenings must just fly by..


----------



## twowheelsgood

Our bedroom floor is wooden and the builders covered it with a kind of thin black plastic covering thicker than sticking tape. 

The covering is starting to bubble and crack and after having seen the landlords attempts at repairing anything I would rather keep him out of it. 

Anyone come across this kind of adhesive plastic floor covering before and know where I can get some ? I have tried Ace Hardware but without luck.


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Our bedroom floor is wooden and the builders covered it with a kind of thin black plastic covering thicker than sticking tape. The covering is starting to bubble and crack and after having seen the landlords attempts at repairing anything I would rather keep him out of it. Anyone come across this kind of adhesive plastic floor covering before and know where I can get some ? I have tried Ace Hardware but without luck.


You probably won't appreciate my input but would look a lot better without it . Can't you take it up and seal the floor to protect it?


----------



## twowheelsgood

BedouGirl said:


> You probably won't appreciate my input but would look a lot better without it . Can't you take it up and seal the floor to protect it?


Input always appreciated 

I'd rather not as near the balcony doors, there is a lot of water damage to the underlying floor and I'm fairly sure the plastic is the only thing that is stopping the whole thing from coming up - caused by the previous residents.


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Input always appreciated  I'd rather not as near the balcony doors, there is a lot of water damage to the underlying floor and I'm fairly sure the plastic is the only thing that is stopping the whole thing from coming up - caused by the previous residents.



Oooh, I hear you. Sadly, that was my two cents. Hopefully, someone else will be more helpful than me


----------



## scotishgirl

Pogen Krisprolls. they used to sell them in Spinneys but there are no longer available.


----------



## kmdxb

Been here just over 10 years now, and I still haven't found a Pierre Cardin shop that isn't having a 75% sale...

Must be the longest running sale in the world


----------



## biasaja

Ovomaltine


----------



## biasaja

kmdxb said:


> Been here just over 10 years now, and I still haven't found a Pierre Cardin shop that isn't having a 75% sale...
> 
> Must be the longest running sale in the world


lol
thought i only one lane:


----------



## Made in Sheffield

kmdxb said:


> Been here just over 10 years now, and I still haven't found a Pierre Cardin shop that isn't having a 75% sale...
> 
> Must be the longest running sale in the world


Is it just me that feels anger well up inside every time I see "Part Sale" or "50 AED only"? 

Irrational I know, but it does me head in


----------



## Emanef

They are irritating. Shops like Pan Emirates and Homes R Us seem to spend at least a third of the year having 'part' sales too


----------



## IzzyBella

biasaja said:


> Ovomaltine


Ovaltine (other name) is available in most supermarkets. 

I bought it from Spinneys last time.


----------



## biasaja

IzzyBella said:


> Ovaltine (other name) is available in most supermarkets.
> 
> I bought it from Spinneys last time.


Hi IzzyBella,

Thanks for your reply.
But i found this one:





I am looking for: ovomaltine crunchy cream, is it that you mean in Spinney?


----------



## Simey

Does anyone know of a place where I can pick up a sheet set for a US king size bed? 

I'm just looking for a plain white cotton, 1000 thread count set, 1 sheet, 1 fitted sheet and 4 pillowcases. I could easily get them from the US but shipping is bound to be a lot given the weight.


----------



## IzzyBella

Simey said:


> Does anyone know of a place where I can pick up a sheet set for a US king size bed?
> 
> I'm just looking for a plain white cotton, 1000 thread count set, 1 sheet, 1 fitted sheet and 4 pillowcases. I could easily get them from the US but shipping is bound to be a lot given the weight.


Pottery Barn


----------



## Simey

IzzyBella said:


> Pottery Barn


Thanks! I will try that. 

It surprises me though. I wasn't expecting such a mainstream recommendation given that US-size beds aren't sold here (to my knowledge). 

I was expecting something more like "_Odd Size Special Import Bedding and Towels Tr. Br. LLC_" - with an office in Satwa.


----------



## FourAgreements

*West Elm*

Also try West Elm, LG level at Dubai Mall. They also stock North American mattress sizes and have bedding to fit. Whey they have a sale on bedding, their prices are VERY good.



Simey said:


> Thanks! I will try that.
> 
> It surprises me though. I wasn't expecting such a mainstream recommendation given that US-size beds aren't sold here (to my knowledge).
> 
> I was expecting something more like "_Odd Size Special Import Bedding and Towels Tr. Br. LLC_" - with an office in Satwa.


----------



## jdlindsay

Hey Simey. You can find bedding at Dwell as well.


John


----------



## rheascott

Dance Classes!!!


----------



## FourAgreements

What kind of dance classes?




rheascott said:


> Dance Classes!!!


----------



## J.Botting

Apologies if this is the wrong thread to out this on but I may be moving over with my partner as she has a job opportunity however I will be starting from scratch and was wondering whether there are many if any expat building companies that service the expat communities??


----------



## BedouGirl

J.Botting said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong thread to out this on but I may be moving over with my partner as she has a job opportunity however I will be starting from scratch and was wondering whether there are many if any expat building companies that service the expat communities??


Please start a new thread, this is definitely the wrong place  - and welcome to the forum.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Yes, a curious place for a first post.

Anyway, I am looking for a decent paint shop which would do polyurethane floor paint - per previous posts. Ace Hardware have the range but neither the SZR or Festival City shops ever have the black gloss in stock.

Anyone recommend a 'non-Ace Hardware' store for paints that aren't emulsion for walls ?


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes, a curious place for a first post. Anyway, I am looking for a decent paint shop which would do polyurethane floor paint - per previous posts. Ace Hardware have the range but neither the SZR or Festival City shops ever have the black gloss in stock. Anyone recommend a 'non-Ace Hardware' store for paints that aren't emulsion for walls ?


Long shot but , perhaps, somewhere in Satwa?


----------



## The Rascal

Even longer shot, go across the border into Shj, National Paints factory has a retail shop in it, at least they'll know what you're talking about there. Hopefully.


----------



## sammylou

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes, a curious place for a first post.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for a decent paint shop which would do polyurethane floor paint - per previous posts. Ace Hardware have the range but neither the SZR or Festival City shops ever have the black gloss in stock.
> 
> Anyone recommend a 'non-Ace Hardware' store for paints that aren't emulsion for walls ?


i would call up Joten and ask them which shops carry this: Jotafloor PU Topcoat - isocyanate cured PU topcoat | Jotun

Jotun is available all over Dubai and UAE.


----------



## blue2002

Chinese or Vietnamese silk bathrobes, the ones with embroidered designs?


----------



## BedouGirl

blue2002 said:


> Chinese or Vietnamese silk bathrobes, the ones with embroidered designs?


I'd think you'd find something at Dragonmart but not sure about silk.


----------



## blue2002

BedouGirl said:


> I'd think you'd find something at Dragonmart but not sure about silk.


 thanks!


----------



## cindyh

Kellogg's Mini Wheats with brown sugar or maple frosting 
Stayfree Ultra Thin sanitary pads

That's about it as I can tell...I've even found Clamato juice 

Cindy


----------



## Emanef

Simey said:


> Does anyone know of a place where I can pick up a sheet set for a US king size bed?
> 
> I'm just looking for a plain white cotton, 1000 thread count set, 1 sheet, 1 fitted sheet and 4 pillowcases. I could easily get them from the US but shipping is bound to be a lot given the weight.





IzzyBella said:


> Pottery Barn


Don't suppose you know of one that does UK sizes do you? UK superking? Debenhams only do up to 500 thread count.

Thanks


----------



## FourAgreements

*Clamato!!*

I just found this last week. Thank god... I was contemplating trying to make some from scratch.


​


cindyh said:


> I've even found Clamato juice
> 
> Cindy


----------



## Dibblington

Emanef said:


> Don't suppose you know of one that does UK sizes do you? UK superking? Debenhams only do up to 500 thread count.
> 
> Thanks


I tried Pottery Barn and they only go up to 600 fred-count. It's still pretty nice though.

The White Company in Emirates Mall might be able to help you out being a British firm. Prices were good too, 2 doors down, we looked at feather pillows until we found out they were 1200AED each! White Company had better feeling feather ones (for our tastes) at 125AED each. Thought they'd missed a zero off the price.


----------



## sammylou

cindyh said:


> Kellogg's Mini Wheats with brown sugar or maple frosting
> Stayfree Ultra Thin sanitary pads
> 
> That's about it as I can tell...I've even found Clamato juice
> 
> Cindy


we were equally relieved to find Clamato here!

as for the other items i'm not sure specifically however i do find that Park n Shop and Almaya tend to carry the most North American brands. 

now if only someone would start bringing in President's Choice!!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Flora Proactive - the ordinary stuff abounds but the Proactive variant seems to have disappeared out of Spinneys for the last month or so.


----------



## Dibblington

Speaker brackets for rear surround bookshelf speakers. No hifi shop seems to stock any, nothing on Souq.com, Amazon won't deliver internationally. Looks like I'm buying a giant lump of blu-tack.


----------



## libran72

*Missing*

I seriously miss delicious, sumptuous Delhi Chaat (Indian Savoury)


----------



## Gavtek

Dibblington said:


> Speaker brackets for rear surround bookshelf speakers. No hifi shop seems to stock any, nothing on Souq.com, Amazon won't deliver internationally. Looks like I'm buying a giant lump of blu-tack.


Do they have those holes on the back that look like the outline of the number 8 but with the top half being a lot smaller?

If so, you just need to drill a hole, knock in a rawl plug and put in a screw 3/4's of the way and hang the speaker on the head of the screw.

Either that or use Shop & Ship for Amazon purchases or try Sharaf DG in Times Square as they seem to have lots of stuff like that which their other stores don't stock.


----------



## Dibblington

Cheers for the suggestion, but the old screw 'em to the wall trick is ok if you want them firing straight out from the wall with no space for the rear ports to breathe. With brackets you can angle them towards the listener.

Tried Sharaf DG and DG+ who are the UAE stockists for my speakers and they don't have the wall brackets. Don't seem that interested in getting a pair in stock either.

Shop & ship might do the trick, never heard of them before, thanks. Hopefully I can get the proper manufacturer's brackets and make a decent looking job of it.


----------



## LastActionHero

I never found a True Love in Dubai !!!


----------



## The Rascal

LastActionHero said:


> I never found a True Love in Dubai !!!


Really? You've not been to Bur Dubai, there's a "lady" called True Love who frequents certain bars and clubs.

So my mate told me anyway


----------



## Smythy82

Wheres the cheapest place to off road accessories - jacks, shovels, etc


----------



## Smythy82

Where can I get soda stream gas bottles and the syrups


----------



## kmdxb

Smythy82 said:


> Where can I get soda stream gas bottles and the syrups


Considering where it is from, I'd be surprised if you could find it here.


----------



## blue2002

Smythy82 said:


> Wheres the cheapest place to off road accessories - jacks, shovels, etc


Dubizzle, if you don't mind "previously enjoyed" stuff.


----------



## blue2002

BRAX Feel Good menswear, specifically pants. I am pretty sure I have seen them in UAE before, just can't for the life of me remember where.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

khamis said:


> Need a locksmith an anybody suggest one?


Lock Smith in Dubai: 055 768 9003, Locksmith, Locksmiths, Locksmith Dubai, Need A Locksmith, KeyMaker, Car Key, Emergency Locksmith, Emergency Car Key

Used these guys yesterday. Quick (lightning like) and reasonably priced. 200AED for new front door lock and 6 keys.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Mr. SkinCare said:


> Now this is funny. Just go to Dubai Mall.


And do what there? 

Not exactly what I would personally define as a "fun" place - one to keep out of maybe, but definitely not fun.


----------



## Swannytoo

Has anyone found chicken salt or chippy salt anywhere? Mmmm salty


----------



## JadeB1992

Fruit Pastilles sweets  (due to the gelatin)


----------



## blue2002

blue2002 said:


> BRAX Feel Good menswear, specifically pants. I am pretty sure I have seen them in UAE before, just can't for the life of me remember where.


BUMP. No BRAX in Dubai? Really?


----------



## JollyJoker

JadeB1992 said:


> Fruit Pastilles sweets  (due to the gelatin)


You can find them in Istanbul Supermarket next to Emirates Star Hotel Apartments in Al Nahda, Dubai.


----------



## mzimm

A proper butcher where I can choose what cut I want instead of getting already designed cuts. D*mn, I miss Argentinean butchers


----------



## Emanef

Well after two years or looking, and after 18 months of posting on here....



Emanef said:


> Has anyone seen anywhere selling ready to use polenta? The one that's already set so you can just cut and cook it?





Emanef said:


> .... does anyone know if it's possible to get veggie mince and veggie bacon out here?


We finally found both in Choitrams. First time we've been in there (not sure why we've not before, probably the idea of Tesco products at Dubai prices wasn't too appealing!), but Mrs Emanef was very happy indeed!


----------



## Stevesolar

mzimm said:


> A proper butcher where I can choose what cut I want instead of getting already designed cuts. D*mn, I miss Argentinean butchers


Hi,
I believe there is a butchers at the Gold & Diamond park along SZR.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi

Stevesolar said:


> I believe there is a butchers at the Gold & Diamond park along SZR.


Prime Cuts, most of it is Australian / New Zealand but the quality is good.


----------



## Stevesolar

Mr Rossi said:


> Prime Cuts, most of it is Australian / New Zealand but the quality is good.


Hi,
I have seen it many times when I walk past on the way to meetings.
Unfortunately, I am never in a position to go in there and buy anything - as my purchase would then need to sit in my car for the rest of the day and would be a little dodgy - by the time I got it home!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Anyone have an idea where to find blank bluray disks? 25GB dual layer are available on souk.com but I'd ideally like to get some 50GB dual layer ones for backing up of important files.


----------



## Emanef

I think I've seen them in Jumbo, possibly Carrefour (MOE) as well, not 100% sure though. I rarely use disks these days, I stick with combination of hard disks and cloud for backups.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Emanef said:


> I think I've seen them in Jumbo, possibly Carrefour (MOE) as well, not 100% sure though. I rarely use disks these days, I stick with combination of hard disks and cloud for backups.


Thanks, I think they only have the 25GB ones as I'd already seen them. I rarely use discs too, but I want a safe copy of some files. 

The hard coated Blu-ray discs are very secure and unlikely to fail for a long time, if ever. Made sense to me to do it in as few disks as possible, but I don't want to pay a fortune to ship from amazon UK.


----------



## lukedonald

Fast internet for a decent price


----------



## gaap

*Nestle Boost Plus*

Hi I'm searching for nestle boost plus milk in dubai any idea where its sold thanks


----------



## kmdxb

Does anyone know of anywhere that sells something similar to the sonic cat repellent you can get from B&Q back in the UK:

Defenders Cat Repellent | Departments | DIY at B&Q

Would be looking for somewhere the sells a similar product that actually works as well as the B&Q one does (so that probably excludes anything from dragon mart etc...)

I've had some of these before, brought them over from the UK myself, and the worked great - unfortunately I left them behind when I moved to a different villa.


----------



## Froglet

I'm looking for neem oil. Anyone know where I can possibly find it?


----------



## Froglet

Froglet said:


> I'm looking for neem oil. Anyone know where I can possibly find it?


I have seen plenty of Indian people on the forum. Where do you guys get the stuff? (if you buy it that is...)


----------



## pamela0810

Froglet said:


> I have seen plenty of Indian people on the forum. Where do you guys get the stuff? (if you buy it that is...)


Stereotype much Froglet?!

Have you tried Lulu's? If it's Indian you will most likely get it there in the hair oil or cooking oil section depending on what you need it for.


----------



## Froglet

pamela0810 said:


> Stereotype much Froglet?!
> 
> Have you tried Lulu's? If it's Indian you will most likely get it there in the hair oil or cooking oil section depending on what you need it for.


As you may probably know, neem oil is something that originally comes from India... That's why ideally I would want an Indian person to answer since s/he knows what it is and may even be using it him/herself.

No need to call it stereotyping (which has quite a negative connotation...). I would call it: being specific enough to get the right answer.

And it worked... So, thank you. I'll give Lulu a try :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rsinner

I have no idea what neem oil is used for and what it looks and smells like 
If not available in Lulu, there is a shop called Al Adil (but now has a big board saying Baqala and only a small signage with the name) on Al Falah street which keeps specialised Indian stuff. Not sure if there are bigger branches in the city, as this one if quite small, but I think they have a website.


----------



## pamela0810

We are obviously not Indian enough RSinner


----------



## Froglet

rsinner said:


> I have no idea what neem oil is used for and what it looks and smells like
> If not available in Lulu, there is a shop called Al Adil (but now has a big board saying Baqala and only a small signage with the name) on Al Falah street which keeps specialised Indian stuff. Not sure if there are bigger branches in the city, as this one if quite small, but I think they have a website.


Thanks! Will give that a try too :thumb:


----------



## joemate

There is an 'Al Adil' near MOE- next to the Holiday inn Al Barsha- as well which has a lot of indian based items...


----------



## rsinner

rsinner said:


> I have no idea what neem oil is used for and what it looks and smells like
> If not available in Lulu, there is a shop called Al Adil (but now has a big board saying Baqala and only a small signage with the name) on Al Falah street which keeps specialised Indian stuff. Not sure if there are bigger branches in the city, as this one if quite small, but I think they have a website.


Unfortunately living in Abu Dhabi has numbed my senses. I was giving the address of the AD Al Adil and not the Dubai one.
An accessible (and large-ish) Al Adil is in Al Barsha on the service road between the MOE and Sharaf DG metro station. Visible from SZR and on your left if heading on SZR towards AD.


----------



## rsinner

joemate said:


> There is an 'Al Adil' near MOE- next to the Holiday inn Al Barsha- as well which has a lot of indian based items...


That's the one I am talking about as well.


----------



## BedouGirl

I'm curious froglet, what will you use it for?


----------



## Froglet

BedouGirl said:


> I'm curious froglet, what will you use it for?


It is actually a very good organic insecticide. We have a plant with spider mites and neem oil works wonders.


----------



## BedouGirl

Froglet said:


> It is actually a very good organic insecticide. We have a plant with spider mites and neem oil works wonders.


Knowing that may make a difference because I think there are different grades of Neem Oil so the one you would buy as a pesticide wouldn't be the same as the one you would use for people. Anyway, try Organic Supermarket and also this company http://www.shalimarherbals.com/default.asp if you can make sense of their website.


----------



## pamela0810

I checked Lulu's Al Barsha this morning and couldn't see Neem Oil anywhere. I was curious too, thought it was for the hair or skin


----------



## blue2002

Apparently not unless you have spiders in it. :-D


----------



## CDanny

*Curry at a decent price that serves beer*

I know there are plenty of Indian and Pakistani restaurants all over Dubai. I enjoy eating there but none of them serve beer. This isn't a massive deal but I would love to find a decently priced British type curry place with beer and that isn't ridiculously priced. An added bonus would be if it was near the Marina. Cheers!!


----------



## Froglet

BedouGirl said:


> Knowing that may make a difference because I think there are different grades of Neem Oil so the one you would buy as a pesticide wouldn't be the same as the one you would use for people. Anyway, try Organic Supermarket and also this company Shalimar Group Dubai if you can make sense of their website.


In the end I got it from Shalima. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## vercingetoto

I can't find Ricoree or Benco (French know what I'm talking about)


----------



## iggles

Slendertone and Schwarzkopt "got2b Beach Matt surfer look Matt Paste"


----------



## TT365

vercingetoto said:


> I can't find Ricoree or Benco (French know what I'm talking about)


I have seen Ricoré in Geant before but it's hit and miss as to whether anything is there the second time you go!


----------



## Stevesolar

TT365 said:


> I have seen Ricoré in Geant before but it's hit and miss as to whether anything is there the second time you go!


Hi,
We have an important principle when shopping in Dubai - if you see a rare item on sale - buy loads of them now!
This is because if you buy just 1 today - there won't be any of them left when you go back!
This means we have a cupboard set aide to store certain items that we know are difficult to find!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, We have an important principle when shopping in Dubai - if you see a rare item on sale - buy loads of them now! This is because if you buy just 1 today - there won't be any of them left when you go back! This means we have a cupboard set aide to store certain items that we know are difficult to find! Cheers Steve


So with you in that one.


----------



## TT365

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We have an important principle when shopping in Dubai - if you see a rare item on sale - buy loads of them now!
> This is because if you buy just 1 today - there won't be any of them left when you go back!
> This means we have a cupboard set aide to store certain items that we know are difficult to find!
> Cheers
> Steve


That's good advice, we are always banging our heads in frustration.


----------



## wkuser

I am unable to find _Aloe Eva Hair Ampoules by Eva Cosmetics_ in here. I got it twice from pharmacies in Abu Dhabi but after that just can't find it anymore. If anyone knows the place, do let me know. For info, they are great to reduce hair fall and promote re-growth. I have been told this by someone who has actually tried and has seen its benefits.


----------



## BedouGirl

wkuser said:


> I am unable to find Aloe Eva Hair Ampoules by Eva Cosmetics in here. I got it twice from pharmacies in Abu Dhabi but after that just can't find it anymore. If anyone knows the place, do let me know. For info, they are great to reduce hair fall and promote re-growth. I have been told this by someone who has actually tried and has seen its benefits.


Life Pharmacy stocks Eva Cosmetics, but I don't know about this particular product.


----------



## kmdxb

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We have an important principle when shopping in Dubai - if you see a rare item on sale - buy loads of them now!
> This is because if you buy just 1 today - there won't be any of them left when you go back!
> This means we have a cupboard set aide to store certain items that we know are difficult to find!
> Cheers
> Steve


Yep, shops here have no concept of the ideas behind stock control. Their approach seems to be to get some stuff in, sell what they have without bothering to monitor how fast it is selling, when it runs out think about ordering some replacements from the local supplier about a month later (should be ordering replacements *before* you run out of stock..) and then wait for the local supplier to deliver more.

The local suppliers all seem to run their stock control in the same way (waiting till they have none, and then ordering more in from overseas etc) and have a monopoly on particular brands so don't care how bad their service/supply is as the shops can't go anywhere else to get stuff.

Things can be out of stock for months, and that's just everyday normal items not any specialist stuff.

Maybe stock control here should be a DDR entry...


----------



## twowheelsgood

Stock control in the UAE is dominated by the arrival of ships from overseas.

In Europe, and the USA its largely land transport so smaller, more frequent deliveries.

When I bought my current car, there were rare (like rocking horse droppings) and when I picked mine up, they were suddenly like fleas - and the boat had arrived from the supplier.


----------



## BedouGirl

BedouGirl said:


> Life Pharmacy stocks Eva Cosmetics, but I don't know about this particular product.


Apologies, it's not Eva, it's Eveline


----------



## Emanef

Does anyone know if anywhere sells aqueous cream out here (an emolient, a bit like E45)? It's cheap in the UK but a pain to have to pick up tubs when we're in the UK to stock up.


----------



## Simey

I know the obvious answer is "go to a shopping mall" but can anyone suggest a store with a good selection of good quality men's dress belts that aren't absurdly priced? I.e. one that isn't more expensive than flying to Italy to pick up one at any market. 

Specifically I'm looking for a kind of medium brown. 

I've tried all the usual stores and it amazes me that this is so hard. 

The reason for this is thee is a shop in the Dubai Mall/DIFC etc. that sells a pair of shoes I have my eye on in a slightly hard to match tone of brown but they don't sell a matching belt and won't agree to let me buy them on condition that I can get a refund if I can't find a belt to match. Usual Dubai "customer service" (i.e. say no, lose sale, declare victory).


----------



## LesFroggitts

Simey said:


> I know the obvious answer is "go to a shopping mall" but can anyone suggest a store with a good selection of good quality men's dress belts that aren't absurdly priced? I.e. one that isn't more expensive than flying to Italy to pick up one at any market.
> 
> Specifically I'm looking for a kind of medium brown.


I was in Lulu at Barsha over the weekend and on the top floor in Menswear saw a quite substantial display of belts - might be worth a look. Can't guarantee their quality but they may have a colour match you desire.


----------



## Simey

LesFroggitts said:


> I was in Lulu at Barsha over the weekend and on the top floor in Menswear saw a quite substantial display of belts - might be worth a look. Can't guarantee their quality but they may have a colour match you desire.


Thanks very much, it's worth a go. 

Though I guess I am looking for a good one to wear at work with a suit. In the UK, what I am looking for would probably cost up to around UKP 100. So in Dubai that's about AED 1000.  I balk at being told to spend AED 2000 for a belt. 

Or I could wait until I am back in the US and get one twice as well made in any gun store for maybe $75.


----------



## wkuser

BedouGirl said:


> Apologies, it's not Eva, it's Eveline


Thanks BedouGirl! No problem, do let me know if you find it anywhere. If you search in google, you'll get to see this product. It is an Egyptian brand by the way. They make hair oils too, which are very famous among the ladies and the ladies salons. I once saw a full shelf of Aloe Eva Hair Oil in Abu Dhabi CO-OP, and the next day when I went to get one more bottle they were all gone.


----------



## cfposi

Quick question - how do people shop online in the UAE?

As far as I can tell, Amazon isn't in the UAE - is there an equivalent?


----------



## BedouGirl

cfposi said:


> Quick question - how do people shop online in the UAE? As far as I can tell, Amazon isn't in the UAE - is there an equivalent?


Amazon has a shop and ship service. You can google it. That's what people use here.


----------



## iggles

BedouGirl said:


> Amazon has a shop and ship service. You can google it. That's what people use here.


I use souq, the prices are reasonable, not dirt cheap. But ramadam is offering some good deals. 

For example right now I could buy an xbone for GBP250 in the UK its still 300

Also if sells stuff that's "banned" in the UAE. For example I like a game called Mass Effect, which is banned here yet, souq delivered to me (which before a mod deletes this is legal) 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_banned_video_games#United_Arab_Emirates

In the United Arab Emirates, a branch of the government called the National Media Council (NMC) works to control the media and entertainment industry in the country, and they have the authority to issue bans on any specific media products, including video games, to comply with the country's legal and cultural values. The NMC do not usually explicitly state their actual consensus for any kind of issued ban on a product, so official reasons behind their bans remain unclear. However, bans issued by the NMC apply only to the sale of those products through local outlets; they do not make private ownership illegal. This acts as a loophole, allowing some retailers to continue selling banned video games via cyberspace (i.e. online shops), and the NMC does not strictly enforce their bans any further.[citation needed] There are certain exceptions, notably for Spec Ops: The Line (see below). Some banned games may be available and sold in the nation's grey market.


----------



## cfposi

Thanks both!


----------



## Skip_ZA

@iggles. What is delivery time period when using souq?? Looking at their site for allot of things include great deals on diapers :0


----------



## iggles

Skip_ZA said:


> @iggles. What is delivery time period when using souq?? Looking at their site for allot of things include great deals on diapers :0


\

I have only ordered my xbox games of one supplier, so my experience is limited 

But it stated 3-5 day delivery, i got it in two days. I ordered on the 15th of June and got it on the 17th June. I don't know how Ramadan will affect delivery. 

It actually came from Dubai to Abu Dhabi Literally if you put Amazon on the website I wouldn't of known the difference. 

For a little bit more you can pay cash on delivery as well if your concerned.


----------



## BedouGirl

I ordered a floor fan from Souq. Delivery was five working days. It arrived, COD, within two days.


----------



## iggles

You do know this thread makes me go into malls, with the sole purpose of looking for the most obscure thing possible just so I can post it and gloat that I've found something that Dubai/Abu Dhabi can't sell 

Found something

Abercrombie and Fitch clothing


----------



## dawncrow

*Kombucha Tea?*

Hi, do you know any place that sells Kombucha Tea in Dubai?


----------



## The Rascal

dawncrow said:


> Hi, do you know any place that sells Kombucha Tea in Dubai?


Don't ask me how I know this, but LuLu in Barsha behind MoE had it a few months back.


----------



## Stevesolar

alanron said:


> Nice idea for knowledge sharing. I wanna share something related to fast food in Dubai.
> 
> There are so many restaurants in Dubai. But I always prefer burger first, whenever I had a trip. I tried the burger at almost all hotels in Dubai including Burger King, Johnny Rockets, Hollywood burger's, Hardees , Elevation Burger and many more.
> 
> And now, my first suggestion for all food lovers is to try Chicken Cheese Burger @ Hardees. The taste is just amazing ....


Really! Firstly - does it actually have any chicken in it and secondly - which branch of Hardee's do you work in?


----------



## BedouGirl

alanron said:


> Nice idea for knowledge sharing. I wanna share something related to fast food in Dubai. There are so many restaurants in Dubai. But I always prefer burger first, whenever I had a trip. I tried the burger at almost all hotels in Dubai including Burger King, Johnny Rockets, Hollywood burger's, Hardees , Elevation Burger and many more. And now, my first suggestion for all food lovers is to try Chicken Cheese Burger @ Hardees. The taste is just amazing ....


Food lovers and Hardees, do those two really go together?


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Anyone direct me to a place that sells every light bulb imaginable? I'm literally going nuts not being able to find a replacement bulb for my hob (it's a Bosch). I've tried every lightning and fixture outlet in the Al Quoz area only to come up empty handed.

Does the Bosch distributor usually sell these?

Note: Apparently the bulb itself is unique, not necessarily the threaded base.


----------



## Janice203

hah! Love the post. What about pumpkin pie? Just about my favorite thing anywhere. I haven't found one yet.


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Janice203 said:


> hah! Love the post. What about pumpkin pie? Just about my favorite thing anywhere. I haven't found one yet.


You can usually pick up pumpkin pie filling in just about every major grocery (Spinney's, Waitrose, Park N Shop, etc.). Additionally most should sell pre-made pie crusts as well (frozen and shelf stored). Pretty simple in that all you do is bake for a designated amount of time.

As for bought, pre-made options, I'm pretty sure this is predominantly a seasonal thing here. Wait until October-November to see more bakeries and confectionery shops adding these to their daily offerings.


----------



## The Rascal

Lime Tree cafe? If they don't have it in stock they'll make you it.


----------



## Janice203

Jubmasterflex said:


> You can usually pick up pumpkin pie filling in just about every major grocery (Spinney's, Waitrose, Park N Shop, etc.). Additionally most should sell pre-made pie crusts as well (frozen and shelf stored). Pretty simple in that all you do is bake for a designated amount of time.
> 
> As for bought, pre-made options, I'm pretty sure this is predominantly a seasonal thing here. Wait until October-November to see more bakeries and confectionery shops adding these to their daily offerings.


Thank you!


----------



## whimaway

Hello all! I'm hoping someone may know where to find this in Dubai.

I have been looking for quite some time for a ceramic or plastic coffee dripper. (Not the machine, but the funnel shaped device.) Used for the pour over coffee method. You typically place the dripper on top of a coffee pot or mug, add a cone shaped filter and grounds inside, and then pour boiling water over the grounds to make the coffee (all by hand).

I have not been able to find a coffee dripper anywhere, have tried usual stores like crate n barrel, carrefour, etc. I could get a french press but i love pour over coffee.

Anyone know?


----------



## Stevesolar

whimaway said:


> Hello all! I'm hoping someone may know where to find this in Dubai.
> 
> I have been looking for quite some time for a ceramic or plastic coffee dripper. (Not the machine, but the funnel shaped device.) Used for the pour over coffee method. You typically place the dripper on top of a coffee pot or mug, add a cone shaped filter and grounds inside, and then pour boiling water over the grounds to make the coffee (all by hand).
> 
> I have not been able to find a coffee dripper anywhere, have tried usual stores like crate n barrel, carrefour, etc. I could get a french press but i love pour over coffee.
> 
> Anyone know?


Hi,
Have you tried Jones the grocer on SZR? - or Lakeland (they are in many malls).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried Jones the grocer on SZR? - or Lakeland (they are in many malls).
> Cheers
> Steve


Another option could be Wafi gourmet in.... Wafi!


----------



## Gavtek

RAW Coffee in Al Quoz will have this sort of thing I think, you can order online too: 

RAW Coffee Company | Fair Trade 100% Organic | Roasted right here in the UAE


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Gavtek said:


> RAW Coffee in Al Quoz will have this sort of thing I think, you can order online too:
> 
> RAW Coffee Company | Fair Trade 100% Organic | Roasted right here in the UAE


Holy Hell, how have I not stumbled upon this place! Cheers Gaytek!


----------



## Emanef

Jubmasterflex said:


> Gaytek!


:spit:

I'm sensing a potential :boxing:


----------



## laurenmartin

*Help needed*

Hi everyone I am looking for some help in tracking down a 1980's poster from Dubai. We lived in Dubai from 88 to 90 and had one that has unfortunately since ripped. We visited Dubai last week and bought an up to date version and would love the original to have displayed next to it. The poster was called 'Life in Sunny Dubai' and was a comic drawing of Dubai and what there was at that time (ie a lot more sand!!) if anyone could help i would be very grateful. I am willing to pay for the poster if anyone has one spare!


----------



## The Rascal

laurenmartin said:


> Hi everyone I am looking for some help in tracking down a 1980's poster from Dubai. We lived in Dubai from 88 to 90 and had one that has unfortunately since ripped. We visited Dubai last week and bought an up to date version and would love the original to have displayed next to it. The poster was called 'Life in Sunny Dubai' and was a comic drawing of Dubai and what there was at that time (ie a lot more sand!!) if anyone could help i would be very grateful. I am willing to pay for the poster if anyone has one spare!


There's a faceBook page called "Dubai the good old days", join on there and ask too? Mostly people who were here in the 70s-90s.


----------



## whimaway

Gavtek said:


> RAW Coffee in Al Quoz will have this sort of thing I think, you can order online too:


Awesome! I wil check this one out as they have several options. Thank you 

And thanks everyone! This is super helpful.


----------



## wkuser

I am unable to find KitKat Ice cream and cones in both Abu Dhabi and Dubai.  I think we need these cold ice creams in this summer heat where we are crossing 50 degrees!


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Looking to replace all the ceiling tiles in my bathroom - can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## ahmed abbasi

i believe you cnt find REAL PEOPLE in this city  plastic people every where


----------



## twowheelsgood

Jubmasterflex said:


> Looking to replace all the ceiling tiles in my bathroom - can anyone point me in the right direction?


Go into the bathroom

Look up


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Jubmasterflex said:


> Looking to replace all the ceiling tiles in my bathroom - can anyone point me in the right direction?


Anyone have any leads?


----------



## MuhammadKhan

i want accesories for my GO pro camera. Easily available??


----------



## The Rascal

An honest estate agent?


----------



## twowheelsgood

MuhammadKhan said:


> i want accesories for my GO pro camera. Easily available??


Adventure HQ for starters and every other sports shop


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Disposable ice cube bags. 

Our freezer's that small it gets filled quickly so traditional ice cube trays don't fit properly and the water ends up spilling everywhere.

I've tried looking near the freezer and camping/BBQ sections in supermarkets but no luck so far. 

Any ideas please?


----------



## BedouGirl

Made in Sheffield said:


> Disposable ice cube bags. Our freezer's that small it gets filled quickly so traditional ice cube trays don't fit properly and the water ends up spilling everywhere. I've tried looking near the freezer and camping/BBQ sections in supermarkets but no luck so far. Any ideas please?


Have you tried Lakeland or Daiso? Alternatively, they're definitely available on Amazon.


----------



## Made in Sheffield

BedouGirl said:


> Have you tried Lakeland or Daiso? Alternatively, they're definitely available on Amazon.


Looked in Daiso on Friday but they didn't have any (unbelievable, I know )


----------



## Gavtek

I think they sell them in the booze shops (MMI/A+E).


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Gavtek said:


> I think they sell them in the booze shops (MMI/A+E).


Never thought of going there, thanks.

Will I need to pay 30% tax and show my licence though? :confused2:


----------



## BedouGirl

Made in Sheffield said:


> Looked in Daiso on Friday but they didn't have any (unbelievable, I know )


Now, that's a first! Daiso normally has everything you need, don't know you need and more hahaha!


----------



## whimaway

Gavtek said:


> RAW Coffee in Al Quoz will have this sort of thing I think, you can order online too:
> 
> RAW Coffee Company | Fair Trade 100% Organic | Roasted right here in the UAE


Thanks! Ended up going here and they had several coffee drippers for sale. Quite pricy, but not much worse than shipping it in from outside Dubai. Drippers were about 150DHS. (This is a ceramic with no electronics involved.) 

Would recommend the shop; the barrista even explained the differences between the different coffee makers. But I would buy a coffee grinder and pot from carrefour as even those were expensive. These are like the premo coffee makes I guess.


----------



## rsinner

Anyone ever bought Greek Ouzo (alcoholic drink) or the Turkish Raki in a store (not restaurant) in UAE (preferably Abu Dhabi). 
Searching online looks like the Sambuca or Pastis might taste and behave similarly but never tried them.


----------



## The Rascal

rsinner said:


> Anyone ever bought Greek Ouzo (alcoholic drink) or the Turkish Raki in a store (not restaurant) in UAE (preferably Abu Dhabi).
> Searching online looks like the Sambuca or Pastis might taste and behave similarly but never tried them.


Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks

And they deliver Ouzo is 30 or 42/bottle.


----------



## rsinner

The Rascal said:


> Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks
> 
> And they deliver Ouzo is 30 or 42/bottle.


Thanks ! Do you know if they have a minimum order amount for deliveries?


----------



## BedouGirl

rsinner said:


> Thanks ! Do you know if they have a minimum order amount for deliveries?


I seem to recall it's about AED 1000 but you can see how much on their website. I'm sure High Spirits, MMI or similar would have it in AuH.


----------



## rsinner

BedouGirl said:


> I'm sure High Spirits, MMI or similar would have it in AuH.


Have checked at least 5 of the outlets in AD, apart from the duty free. Not successful yet.

The FAQ section of the website is not working. I will call them, but just wanted to know. Not buying 1000 Dhs of booze at the moment, so will need to wait before I order. in the mean time, any suggestions on anywhere offline and close will be useful


----------



## The Rascal

Has anyone seen Sugru anywhere?

If so kindly share.

https://sugru.com/


----------



## Felixtoo2

They have Ouzo and Raki at Barracuda, I usually drink the Plomari.


----------



## cfposi

Anyone seen Alpecin shampoo in Dubai? Wondering if I should bring a few months supply with me from the UK...


----------



## twowheelsgood

Single bottle insulated cooler bags - the sort of polystyrene tubes into which you can put a single bottle and zip up the top to keep it cool, but without using ice. Lots of alternatives out there if you want to store an entire wine cellar, but not single bottles ?


----------



## Gavtek

Moved into a hotel apartment today, will be here a month. They have a desk in the corner, ideal for me to do some work, conference calls, etc. Only problem is that all of the sockets look like this:










No, I'm not in some dodgy back-alley hotel in Deira, I'm in a modern building in the Marina operated by a global hotel brand, and they are utterly perplexed that I find this an issue and are incredulous that I would ask them if they have any adapters, which of course they do not.

Anyone know where I can buy an adapter so I can plug my normal 3 pin plug into this nonsense of a socket? I don't ever recall ever seeing anything like this in the likes of Carrefour, etc, and the big Sharaf DG in Times Square appears to be closed for refurbishment.


----------



## kmdxb

It is a common socket to find in hotels - a 5A Round Pin 'type D' socket. 

Last time I needed one of these I found a plug in Speedex, and replaced the normal plug from an extension block with the round pin plug.


----------



## BedouGirl

Gavtek said:


> Moved into a hotel apartment today, will be here a month. They have a desk in the corner, ideal for me to do some work, conference calls, etc. Only problem is that all of the sockets look like this: No, I'm not in some dodgy back-alley hotel in Deira, I'm in a modern building in the Marina operated by a global hotel brand, and they are utterly perplexed that I find this an issue and are incredulous that I would ask them if they have any adapters, which of course they do not. Anyone know where I can buy an adapter so I can plug my normal 3 pin plug into this nonsense of a socket? I don't ever recall ever seeing anything like this in the likes of Carrefour, etc, and the big Sharaf DG in Times Square appears to be closed for refurbishment.


Choitrams have them.


----------



## QOFE

Gavtek said:


> the big Sharaf DG in Times Square appears to be closed for refurbishment.


No, it's open now and looks very nice compared to what it used to be.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Round pin sockets were often used for lighting circuits which are switcheable by lighting switches somewhere else. They often won't take high amp items such as hair dryers or vacuum cleaners etc.


----------



## rsinner

This kind of socket is used in India - probably they decided to source from there?

Carrefour (or any other supermarket close to you) will have one of those "world" travel adapters. Will do the job for small items for a few weeks.


----------



## Gavtek

Managed to get in Geant, 20 Dhs each. Daylight robbery.


----------



## Gavtek

Actually, no I didn't. The pins were spaced further apart and were thicker than the wall plug.

In the end, I had to resort to shouting to get my way, they eventually just changed the front plate on the socket to a normal one. 

Took them less than 2 minutes. No idea why they don't just do that in all the rooms. Would take about a day for someone they probably pay no more than 100 dhs per day for.


----------



## Bluedog7

Looking to get a micro sim cut down to a nano sim. Any ideas where I can get it done? Don't want to buy a cutter online. Thanks


----------



## The Rascal

Any and every phone shop, alternatively go to your provider and get them to give you a replacement SIM.


----------



## notdave

The Rascal said:


> ...alternatively go to your provider and get them to give you a replacement SIM.


Last year my wife upgraded her Appley thing...

I had contemplated trying to cut the ends off my fingers myself... or popping into a variety of "back street" places... none of which came with any guarantees of success.. So on a whim tried Etisalat.

I think it was about 50Dh... it took about 10 minutes...


----------



## blue2002

Gavtek said:


> Moved into a hotel apartment today, will be here a month. They have a desk in the corner, ideal for me to do some work, conference calls, etc. Only problem is that all of the sockets look like this: No, I'm not in some dodgy back-alley hotel in Deira, I'm in a modern building in the Marina operated by a global hotel brand, and they are utterly perplexed that I find this an issue and are incredulous that I would ask them if they have any adapters, which of course they do not. Anyone know where I can buy an adapter so I can plug my normal 3 pin plug into this nonsense of a socket? I don't ever recall ever seeing anything like this in the likes of Carrefour, etc, and the big Sharaf DG in Times Square appears to be closed for refurbishment.


 According to (my interpretation of) Abu Dhabi's electrical code these are not even legit. Yes, they are used in India and for some odd reason our apartment in Saadiyat had two of these (the rest were all typical British 3-pronged). We have a small kid. Guess what: there appeared to be no place selling safety plugs for these, at least in Abu Dhabi. We pretty much did the same: escalated the issue and had the property manager replace them.


----------



## Ianabroad

Hi Folks, I've been looking for a pool cue for quite a while. Seems there are a few places to play pool in Dubai, but I'm struggling with where to buy equipment from. I've been to some regular sports stores like Stadium, Sun and Sand, Modell's, though no luck so far. Would anyone know where to get a cue?


----------



## Gavtek

These guys will be your best bet: http://www.knightshot.com/


----------



## anthony0601

*lucozade sport*

hello everyone,

I've been here for 7 months and have not been able to find my beloved lucozade sport orange flavour. The other week I went to the park n shop in DIP for the first time, saw some lucozade sport but not in my desired flavour. If anyone knows where I could find it you shall be my saviour! Or if anyone knows if my drink is unobtainable please put me out of my misery.:fingerscrossed:

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## twowheelsgood

> Or if anyone knows if my drink is unobtainable please put me out of my misery


Drinking so called 'sports drinks' like Lucozade means you'll be putting yourself out of your misery.

You do realise its just soda with more sugar piled into it and there is ZERO to do with sports involved with it ?


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Drinking so called 'sports drinks' like Lucozade means you'll be putting yourself out of your misery. You do realise its just soda with more sugar piled into it and there is ZERO to do with sports involved with it ?


I still remember when my mum used to give me Lucozade when I was poorly as a kid. It was horrid stuff! But I was quite taken with the cellophane stuff the bottle was wrapped in....


----------



## LesFroggitts

BedouGirl said:


> I still remember when my mum used to give me Lucozade when I was poorly as a kid. It was horrid stuff! But I was quite taken with the cellophane stuff the bottle was wrapped in....


That's right - you knew you were sick when the parents got the Lucozade out. Actually quite liked it taste wise - but far too sweet. Of course the sweetness was the whole point of it, to get energy into you.


----------



## twowheelsgood

LesFroggitts said:


> Of course the sweetness was the whole point of it, to get energy into you.


Of course but in those days your mum would make sure you would be up and about - running jumping, climbing trees and using up that energy 

These days you get couch potatoes slugging it like they really need it when what they actually need to do is to go for a walk and drink more water 

(No offence intended to the guy asking about it though)

But it really is cr*p though - coloured chemicals with a load of sugar in it.


----------



## Emanef

Can anyone recommend someone who can make sofa covers, and who'll come out to measure up for them? Nothing expensive, we have adopted two kittens and want something to protect the sofas until we're happy they're not going to decimate them! We've tried throws and sofa covers but can't find any decent or reasonable ones, and the stuff places like Carrefour seem to have been designed by people who are either colour blind or they've been on incredibly powerful hallucinogens when they designed them!


----------



## mkhalid123

One thing i guess you can find but it is almost impossible until you have full confidence in you and your abilities and that is a JOB (Employment) i guess its difficult to find here.


----------



## Bluedog7

Emanef said:


> Can anyone recommend someone who can make sofa covers, and who'll come out to measure up for them? Nothing expensive, we have adopted two kittens and want something to protect the sofas until we're happy they're not going to decimate them! We've tried throws and sofa covers but can't find any decent or reasonable ones, and the stuff places like Carrefour seem to have been designed by people who are either colour blind or they've been on incredibly powerful hallucinogens when they designed them!


Hi Emanef
I would try Azores in Satwa on Plant street. They recently made cushion covers for a friend of mine (big garden furniture). It took longer than expected but the quality was good. You select the fabric you want - they have a big selection.


----------



## iggles

Bluedog7 said:


> Looking to get a micro sim cut down to a nano sim. Any ideas where I can get it done? Don't want to buy a cutter online. Thanks


I used nail clippers. No joke. Worked a treat


----------



## iggles

twowheelsgood said:


> Drinking so called 'sports drinks' like Lucozade means you'll be putting yourself out of your misery.
> 
> You do realise its just soda with more sugar piled into it and there is ZERO to do with sports involved with it ?


Lucozade started of as a cough medicine. That failed so they stated they were a sports drink (same formula i believe)

Anyway the orange non fizzy was perfect for hangovers


----------



## Emanef

Bluedog7 said:


> Hi Emanef
> I would try Azores in Satwa on Plant street. They recently made cushion covers for a friend of mine (big garden furniture). It took longer than expected but the quality was good. You select the fabric you want - they have a big selection.


Thanks Bluedog, we'll check them out


----------



## mkhalid123

how could a fuzzy drink treat coughing? better to get it checked by a good doctor or take homemade remedy.


----------



## iggles

mkhalid123 said:


> how could a fuzzy drink treat coughing? better to get it checked by a good doctor or take homemade remedy.


Know your history, most products failed at the original purpose then diversified. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucozade#History

"Glucozade" was first manufactured in 1927 by William Owen, a chemist based at Barras Bridge, Newcastle[2] who experimented for several years to provide a source of energy for those who were sick with common illnesses, like the common cold or influenza. It became available throughout Britain for use in hospitals under the name Glucozade. This was changed to Lucozade in 1929, and Beecham's acquired the product in 1938.[3] By the early 1950s, Lucozade was the source of half of the company's profits.


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Love Lucozade, especially on a Saturday morning.


----------



## MrExpat

Emanef said:


> Can anyone recommend someone who can make sofa covers, and who'll come out to measure up for them? Nothing expensive, we have adopted two kittens and want something to protect the sofas until we're happy they're not going to decimate them! We've tried throws and sofa covers but can't find any decent or reasonable ones, and the stuff places like Carrefour seem to have been designed by people who are either colour blind or they've been on incredibly powerful hallucinogens when they designed them!


A bit late to answer on this, but maybe someone else can use it. I've had a great experience with TimCo Curtains. Owner, Timmy, came and measured for curtains soon after we called and had them up very quick. The selection they showed us was pretty good, price reasonable and quality has lasted a few years without any issues. We also asked him to recover our sofa - as he had a book of upholstery - but we wanted expensive fabric and didn't end up going for it as they seemed to work just fine.


----------



## Simey

I think I need a repair to my Samsung dishwasher. It's not filling and it is displaying an error. Can anyone recommend a small appliance repair company? It's out of warranty.


----------



## rsinner

Simey said:


> I think I need a repair to my Samsung dishwasher. It's not filling and it is displaying an error. Can anyone recommend a small appliance repair company? It's out of warranty.


If I were you, I would call the official Samsung agency. Most likely it would be 150 AED or thereabouts + any parts. 
(Not that they would be very god, but certainly less incompetent than a random guy with tools)


----------



## The Rascal

rsinner said:


> if i were you, i would call the official samsung agency. Most likely it would be 150 aed or thereabouts + any parts.
> (not that they would be very god, but certainly *less incompetent than a random guy with tools)*



lol


----------



## Simey

rsinner said:


> If I were you, I would call the official Samsung agency. Most likely it would be 150 AED or thereabouts + any parts.
> (Not that they would be very god, but certainly less incompetent than a random guy with tools)



You won't believe it, but I called them, and they actually were good! They came out within 2 days - on a Saturday no less. Total price with parts was AED430.


----------



## vlp

Chicken and beef broth (you can buy those nasty salty cubes, but not the real broth in tetra packs or cans.
Dryer softener sheets are very hard to find
Gluten free product ranges…GF soy sauce is an example
Kuerig coffee pods
Hazelnut flavoured coffee beans


----------



## FourAgreements

Gluten free tamari or soy sauce is available at the organic grocery store in the Greens, in the organic grocery store in TECOM, and at Nature's Chalet in Motor City.

If you're interested in making your own broth, both Organic grocers in the Greens and Tecom sell chicken carcasses at a very good price.

Not sure about the rest.




vlp said:


> Chicken and beef broth (you can buy those nasty salty cubes, but not the real broth in tetra packs or cans.
> Dryer softener sheets are very hard to find *(You have a dryer?? Lucky you... lol. I haven't seen too many of those in Dubai which might explain why the dryer sheets are not widely sold.)*
> Gluten free product ranges…GF soy sauce is an example
> Kuerig coffee pods
> Hazelnut flavoured coffee beans


----------



## QOFE

vlp said:


> Chicken and beef broth (you can buy those nasty salty cubes, but not the real broth in tetra packs or cans.
> Dryer softener sheets are very hard to find
> Gluten free product ranges…GF soy sauce is an example
> Kuerig coffee pods
> Hazelnut flavoured coffee beans


Marks and Spencer and Waitrose have some gluten free products.

Safestway (off SZR)apparently stocks American products.

And the Organic store has got quite a good selection of different things.


----------



## Nursemanit

butane lighter fluid , the good refined stuff that will not clog a lighter .


----------



## The Rascal

Nursemanit said:


> butane lighter fluid , the good refined stuff that will not clog a lighter .


Too many sniffers I'm afraid, it's a massive, massive problem here.


----------



## Made in Sheffield

vlp said:


> Chicken and beef broth (you can buy those nasty salty cubes, but not the real broth in tetra packs or cans.
> Dryer softener sheets are very hard to find
> Gluten free product ranges…GF soy sauce is an example
> Kuerig coffee pods
> Hazelnut flavoured coffee beans


I've seen Bounce dryer softener sheets in the DIP Park & Shop. 

Didn't notice how much they were though, I dread to think when they 
charge 35dhs for a multipack of Monster Munch


----------



## twowheelsgood

New, Middle East Cyclist magazine, allegedly out in September

Cyclist to launch in Middle East with licensing partner Motivate | Dennis Publishing










Anyone spot it in their local shop, let me know please ?


----------



## Emanef

Bluedog7 said:


> Hi Emanef
> I would try Azores in Satwa on Plant street. They recently made cushion covers for a friend of mine (big garden furniture). It took longer than expected but the quality was good. You select the fabric you want - they have a big selection.


Hmm. We phoned Azores and said we have two sofas plus outdoor furniture we need covers making for, and can someone come out to measure them. They said we need to go there to choose the material.... and take a photo of the sofas so they can make them! How they'll get the measurements from a photo, I have no idea! Not sure we're going to trust them with the job. They don't need to be perfect, but they need to at least fit reasonably well!


----------



## shaunfella

MuhammadKhan said:


> i want accesories for my GO pro camera. Easily available??


Download an app called Ali Express. They have lots of accessories for go pro and a lot cheaper than here in Dubai. Takes between 2-4 weeks for delivery however but can't grumble with cost. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood

Lots of places have GoPro accessories - Go Sports, Adventure HQ and lots of electrical outlets. 

It's hard to find anywhere sporting that doesn't have them really.


----------



## Hellyyy

Hi! 
Is there anywhere to get nice n easy brand of hair dyes in dubai? And if not does anyone know if would they be allowed to go in a suitcase to bring over with them being chemicals 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

Hellyyy said:


> Hi! Is there anywhere to get nice n easy brand of hair dyes in dubai? And if not does anyone know if would they be allowed to go in a suitcase to bring over with them being chemicals Thanks


I think that's Clairol? Not sure, but L'Oreal hair dyes are here in abundance. No problem to pack a couple in your suitcase. Keep them in the original packaging.


----------



## spidy

you can't find John lewis


----------



## Yussif

Anatolio said:


> I can't find a body snake


Check your Trousers!


----------



## Max-007

Hi All,

Maybe someone can help, My wife and I moved to Dubai a while ago and found a site called Centaurus. I registered and placed an order. They called back but want a referral from me. Can someone help me with this?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevesolar

Max-007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Maybe someone can help, My wife and I moved to Dubai a while ago and found a site called Centaurus. I registered and placed an order. They called back but want a referral from me. Can someone help me with this?
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi,
Never understood why they need a referral - if they were a straight, legit business - they would not require this.
Makes you wonder if you can get in trouble if you buy from them?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tackledummy

i think the referral is to protect them (as you correctly imply, they appear not to be doing things properly!!)

I know someone, who knows 'someone' (gosh I sound like Rascal suddenly) who will deliver booze anywhere to anyone in Dubai - but he has to recommend you, so as not to have the guy 'stung' by the police!!


----------



## gianera

I could use something like that! I'm tired of tipping the boys at MMI or drive to AD to get the Miss her Prosecco and I'm still a few steps away (tenancy) from the red card so I'm having to use red bills!


----------



## whimaway

hi everyone!

i'm going to an oktoberfest event this weds at the sheraton JBR and i need a traditional german outfit (female). does anyone know where to find one in dubai? i've checked dubizzle but no dice.

thanks!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Mistique Costumes in Al Barsha, Um Suquem St, will have some drindl's.


----------



## whimaway

Felixtoo2 said:


> Mistique Costumes in Al Barsha, Um Suquem St, will have some drindl's.


thanks! we are looking for a cheap price but it is good to know they have them. we'll see how it goes


----------



## The Rascal

whimaway said:


> thanks! we are looking for a cheap price but it is good to know they have them. we'll see how it goes


Why ask if you can't afford? Felix's info is spot on - although Mr. Ben's near the airport is an option too.


----------



## whimaway

The Rascal said:


> Why ask if you can't afford? Felix's info is spot on - although Mr. Ben's near the airport is an option too.


sorry i didn't mean to seem ungrateful. it's a one-time event and i'll be using the costume once... it's a lot of money that they're charging.

thanks for the other recommendation


----------



## twowheelsgood

How much is 'a lot of money' ?

Could you get something made quickly in Satwa ?


----------



## imac

whimaway said:


> sorry i didn't mean to seem ungrateful. it's a one-time event and i'll be using the costume once... it's a lot of money that they're charging.
> 
> thanks for the other recommendation


considering its oktoberfest i would think any ol shirt with the top five or so buttons ripped out paired with a push up bra should suffice? skirt optional of course...


----------



## Pickleberry

Made in Sheffield said:


> Disposable ice cube bags.
> 
> Our freezer's that small it gets filled quickly so traditional ice cube trays don't fit properly and the water ends up spilling everywhere.
> 
> I've tried looking near the freezer and camping/BBQ sections in supermarkets but no luck so far.
> 
> Any ideas please?


Ikea sell them


----------



## twowheelsgood

Pickleberry said:


> Ikea sell them


Or buy bags of ice cubes from Spinneys ?


----------



## Made in Sheffield

twowheelsgood said:


> Or buy bags of ice cubes from Spinneys ?


The freezer compartment is so tiny even they wouldn't fit


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Pickleberry said:


> Ikea sell them


Thank you. I'll try there


----------



## danieljr

Two things I can't find anywhere in Dubai:
Huy Fong Sriracha Sauce (aka rooster sauce)
Mitchum brand deodorant, stocks ran out about 6 months ago. Thankfully for my wife and colleagues, there's shop'n'ship


----------



## twowheelsgood

danieljr said:


> Mitchum brand deodorant, stocks ran out about 6 months ago. Thankfully for my wife and colleagues, there's shop'n'ship


I used that stuff for years and like you, noticed it had stopped being stocked.

Try Dove Men +Care instead (Grey case) - its a dry stick like the Mitchum stuff and not a sticky gel like the others.


----------



## Simey

Apologies for asking this without having looked in the stores first, but my Sister has given me a mission of bringing her back Chaat Masala and Dry Mango Powder and I don't have long to get them before I jump on the plane to the US. Any straightforward suggestions where I might find them (like Carrefour MOE perhaps)?


----------



## rsinner

Simey said:


> Apologies for asking this without having looked in the stores first, but my Sister has given me a mission of bringing her back Chaat Masala and Dry Mango Powder and I don't have long to get them before I jump on the plane to the US. Any straightforward suggestions where I might find them (like Carrefour MOE perhaps)?


Carrefour MOE, Lulu Al Barsha, Choithram Greens


----------



## PKGG

*Nesux 6p*

There is no official launch of Huawei 6P here. ?
There are websites like alshop and jadapado which sell, But there are US/European versions and they do no come with warranty,

Does anyone know where in UAE i can Buy Nexus Devices with warranty ?


regards


----------



## Dave-o

I'm struggling to find Nexus devices too, having to get a pair of Nexus 5X phones brought in from the UK because I just can't find them here


----------



## The Rascal

You tried Computer Plaza in Bur Dubai, always my go to place for anything electronic or computery....


----------



## Scot_in_DXB

I have a massive craving for Square Sausage (Scottish thing) and potentially potato scones - anyone know if any supermarkets sell them?? Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal

Scot_in_DXB said:


> I have a massive craving for Square Sausage (Scottish thing) and potentially potato scones - anyone know if any supermarkets sell them?? Thanks!


Square potato scones are certainly in park and rob, fairly sure have seen them in Spinney's too.

Square Sausages, make your own - but sausage meat and form it.

Although, Spinneys do occasionally have them in the pork frozen section.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Step Up rings for photographic filters.

I need a 62mm to 77mm stepup and have tried the main camera mall photo shops for them and they have the filters but not the stepup rings.

Anyone recommend decent photographic shop that might do them ?


----------



## Stevesolar

Scot_in_DXB said:


> I have a massive craving for Square Sausage (Scottish thing) and potentially potato scones - anyone know if any supermarkets sell them?? Thanks!


Hi,
Did some shopping in Souqplanet (used to be called Abela) - the supermarket in Etihad Plaza by the Etihad HQ in Abu Dhabi.
In their "special section" I noticed they had frozen McSween haggis, Scotch pies and Lorne sausage (square sausage)!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey

twowheelsgood said:


> Step Up rings for photographic filters.
> 
> I need a 62mm to 77mm stepup and have tried the main camera mall photo shops for them and they have the filters but not the stepup rings.
> 
> Anyone recommend decent photographic shop that might do them ?


There is a place (I don't know the name) in the basement level of Deira City Centre near the parking lots that is the most likely place I can think of to have them. 

Failing that, B&H ships world wide.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Simey said:


> There is a place (I don't know the name) in the basement level of Deira City Centre near the parking lots that is the most likely place I can think of to have them.
> 
> Failing that, B&H ships world wide.


Thanks Simey - I will have a look. I am away on holiday on Wednesday so cant await a shipment.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Pisco for making Pisco Sour.

The local African & Eastern don't seem to know abut it ?


----------



## The Rascal

Pisco? Not with you there.


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> Pisco? Not with you there.


Pisco sour is simply a brandy sour.
Just use any brandy!


----------



## Patrick123

Does anyone know where one could get a good quality double edge safety razor in Dubai?


----------



## TJacobD

*Haribo Starmix 2kg pack box?*

Hi there,

My family have a Christmas tradition that we need a big pack of Haribo Starmix, however, we're staying in Dubai this year and can't seem to find anywhere that sell them! We used to get them in Costco in England. Normally we get the big 2kg box... is there anywhere that sells them in Dubai?!

Would really appreciate it if you helped me, you'd be our saviour!

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## dgeorges

*Check it out in Safest way SZR*

Safest way has got it, 
Arm and hammer wash soda a big 3.5lb 1.6kg, 
also same brand for cooking/edible. 
many brands of US and European brands a bit pricey but hey you want it and they shipped it over for ya,



IzzyBella said:


> [ recently and it was actually really interesting re: vimto and iftar!
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> Washing Soda
> Baking Soda/Bicarb of Soda (in bulk - i.e. a big box not a tiny tub in the bakeware section)
> Castille soap (both liquid and bar)


----------



## dgeorges

*Get it delivered*

Go to desertcart doot ae and search for haribo star 
Not sure if it's too pricey, but there you go, hope it puts smiles on the face that eats it


----------



## Emanef

Does anyone know where sells the Olloclip 4-1 lens for iPhone 5S? Apple and everywhere else seem to only have it for the 6/6S/Plus (despite Apple still selling the 5S!)

Thanks


----------



## Emanef

Does anywhere know where I can get a personalised calender made where I can use my own photos for each month? Ideally an a3 with one page for each month. I've tried the photo fun place in the MOE but they don't do them and the woman in there couldn't recommend anywhere. I usually use photobox but we're not going back too the UK this Xmas.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Robinsons Summer Fruits sugar free barley drink (the pinky purple one) - its normally a staple of Spinneys and I've now looked at three large branches and they are all out of stock. 

There isn't even a gap on the shelves so I'm guessing that Spinneys as a group are out of it.


----------



## shuaib9

Looking for Cadbury Fingers-the original milk chocolate pack!


----------



## Roxtec Blue

twowheelsgood said:


> Robinsons Summer Fruits sugar free barley drink (the pinky purple one) - its normally a staple of Spinneys and I've now looked at three large branches and they are all out of stock.
> 
> There isn't even a gap on the shelves so I'm guessing that Spinneys as a group are out of it.


Was in at Motor City yesterday but they're out of peach squash :-(


----------



## Khaleejeeyah

shuaib9 said:


> Looking for Cadbury Fingers-the original milk chocolate pack!


lol about to pop into Sainsburys (London!) to pick some of those up


----------



## Darko_V

Hi. I`m looking for pool noodles anywhere in Dubai. Or something similar from foam to make kids STAR WARS lighgtsabers. Thanks


----------



## The Rascal

Darko_V said:


> Hi. I`m looking for pool noodles anywhere in Dubai. Or something similar from foam to make kids STAR WARS lighgtsabers. Thanks


The shops along the beach road at the Burj end have loads of such things outside. Also take a look at Part and Shop on Al Wasl near Safa park (what's left of it).


----------



## twowheelsgood

The Times newspaper from the UK ?

Disappeared from every branch of Spinneys, WHSmith etc and my parents are getting fixated about finding it every day !


----------



## The Rascal

twowheelsgood said:


> The Times newspaper from the UK ?
> 
> Disappeared from every branch of Spinneys, WHSmith etc and my parents are getting fixated about finding it every day !


Stopped been printed in Dubai last week if i recall.

Hence can't get them.


----------



## diamantaire

Hi does anyone know where I can find 

-angostura aromatic bitters

tried to look for it in african eastern they don't have it / stock it !!

thanx


----------



## twowheelsgood

Decent quality woodcarvings of camels ?

Something about two feet tall, without lots of tat hanging off it. I have been to the Antique museum store, and everything there is a bit rough. We have a lovely carving of a rhino from Kenya in mahogany weighing about 8kg so looking for something similar.


----------



## Floridaorange

Pepto Bismal and Nyquil. I think Nyquil "may" not be allowed unless it is the no alcohol kind (the good one) But if you have a tummy ache you will wish for the Pepto!


----------



## desertdogg

a preloved portable turntable ~~!!


----------



## Reflexx

there is no night skating tour during weekly ?


----------



## The Rascal

twowheelsgood said:


> Decent quality woodcarvings of camels ?
> 
> Something about two feet tall, without lots of tat hanging off it. I have been to the Antique museum store, and everything there is a bit rough. We have a lovely carving of a rhino from Kenya in mahogany weighing about 8kg so looking for something similar.


In Abu Dhabi World Trade Center Souq (Not Mall - it's next door), on the ground floor near Kebas and Kurries (nice though expensive restaurant) just the wood carving shop you want.


----------



## CassIvy

I cant find BROWN PROTEIN PITA BREAD..

is anyone can help me with this?


----------



## The Rascal

It's everywhere? Dunno why.


----------



## CassIvy

*Rascal*

lower my standard of what?

There so many pita bread in most all of the supermarket, but cant find brown Pita bread-Protein.

It is actually for our health conscious client.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## The Rascal

CassIvy said:


> lower my standard of what?
> 
> There so many pita bread in most all of the supermarket, but cant find brown Pita bread-Protein.
> 
> It is actually for our health conscious client.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Well they sell it in the Baniyas Spike Supermarket next to me....

Baniyas


----------



## BedouGirl

The Rascal said:


> Well they sell it in the Baniyas Spike Supermarket next to me.... Baniyas


Choitrams too


----------



## TallyHo

A nice selection of brown pita bread at Carrefour. Including some "diet" brand. 

I'm sure Spinneys and Waitrose have them, along with the Filipino favourite - Al Maya's.


----------



## The Rascal

CassIvy said:


> I cant find BROWN PROTEIN PITA BREAD..
> 
> is anyone can help me with this?


So, available at:-

Baniyas Spike
Choitrams 
Carrefour

And probably:-

Spinneys 
Waitrose 
and
Al Maya

Another satisfied customer one would hope.

Are you sure you looked for this particular foodstuff?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Chilli, in a can, something like Stagg Chilli would be excellent. Nothing in usual suspects or Park N Shop that I have been able to find.

Sometimes you just get an urge to eat filth...


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Floridaorange said:


> Pepto Bismal and Nyquil. I think Nyquil "may" not be allowed unless it is the no alcohol kind (the good one) But if you have a tummy ache you will wish for the Pepto!


Good luck finding the Nyquil...that's why you stock up when you are back stateside 

As for Pepto, I haven't come across the brand itself but there are enough knock-offs. Try Life Pharmacy...


----------



## The Rascal

Windsweptdragon said:


> Chilli, in a can, something like Stagg Chilli would be excellent. Nothing in usual suspects or Park N Shop that I have been able to find.
> 
> Sometimes you just get an urge to eat filth...


I've seen that here but not recently, could only have been in Carrefour (unlikely) or Spinneys (likely). maybe they've just run out?

Also Park -n- Rob have different products at different stores, so Al Wasl and Green Community have different lines.

Good luck - but comeone man, Stagg is gross!

Or you can get it delivered - 6 cans for 207?

https://www.desertcart.ae/products/7348142-stagg-chili-steakhouse-reserve-chili-with-beans-90-ounce


----------



## Windsweptdragon

The Rascal said:


> I've seen that here but not recently, could only have been in Carrefour (unlikely) or Spinneys (likely). maybe they've just run out?
> 
> Also Park -n- Rob have different products at different stores, so Al Wasl and Green Community have different lines.
> 
> Good luck - but comeone man, Stagg is gross!
> 
> Or you can get it delivered - 6 cans for 207?
> 
> https://www.desertcart.ae/products/7348142-stagg-chili-steakhouse-reserve-chili-with-beans-90-ounce


I found that, I don't really want to pay £6 a can... Wondered if there was somewhere I can go buy it cheaper. 

As I said, its one of those things I've just got a craving for. Had it a lot when I was travelling though Oz as it was just a quick cook in the frantic hostel kitchens.


----------



## dariusjgeorge

Snow! That's something you can't find here. Real snow!


----------



## rsinner

dariusjgeorge said:


> Snow! That's something you can't find here. Real snow!


Congratulations! you have discovered you are in a desert.
1. SKi Dubai
2. There is snow in RAK on some of the peaks
3. Snow in the desert in Saudi


----------



## dariusjgeorge

Wow ! Thanks!
What about a forest!


----------



## QOFE

dariusjgeorge said:


> Snow! That's something you can't find here. Real snow!


You're in the wrong country if you long for snow and forests.

How was the hail for you yesterday?


----------



## blue2002

dariusjgeorge said:


> Wow ! Thanks!
> What about a forest!


Barari Forest Managment 
Email them. I am sure they can send you a list.


----------



## Durise

I've a very different request or question to get answer. In Dubai where can I get street foods? Like I can find in Thailand, or even in USA street foods have great popularity.


----------



## Tackledummy

Durise said:


> I've a very different request or question to get answer. In Dubai where can I get street foods? Like I can find in Thailand, or even in USA street foods have great popularity.


Try the Karama center in um, well, Karama...... it doesn't have streets and streets of vendors, but inside (there's 2 main buildings) there's a few mini-food trucks with fish-balls, chicken, bbq, balot, etc...... a pretty reasonable selection!


----------



## rizwanyounis

My Shoes 

11.5 number


----------



## blue2002

rizwanyounis said:


> My Shoes
> 
> 11.5 number


perhaps you left them behind... ?


----------



## rizwanyounis

blue2002 said:


> perhaps you left them behind... ?


Yes of course


----------



## SomewhatIrked

Anyone know where I can get Raptor Quad Skates? Tried Decathlon in Mirdif and Sun & Sand in Al Quoz. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## LesFroggitts

wokiki said:


> A typical Indian food


I would have thought that with the range of diversity within the country of India that there wouldn't be a "typical" Indian cuisine.


----------



## rizwanyounis

wokiki said:


> A typical Indian food


There are many restaurants for Indian food there


----------



## twowheelsgood

Robinsons Barley water drinks have just disappeared out of every Spinneys in the city.

Its almost as if someone found out that the drink was illegal in some way. They aren't even leaving a gap on the shelves ....... bizarre.


----------



## shaunfella

twowheelsgood said:


> Robinsons Barley water drinks have just disappeared out of every Spinneys in the city.
> 
> Its almost as if someone found out that the drink was illegal in some way. They aren't even leaving a gap on the shelves ....... bizarre.


I spoke to a guy in Spinneys and he muttered something about the packaging being changed or something...His English wasn't great...bit that's what I got out of it.

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## shaunfella

http://www.**********.com/Forum/top...insons-fruit-cordial-gone-forum23.aspx?Page=0

Seems this drought has happened previously!!! 

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## twowheelsgood

Deleted - found the link


----------



## shaunfella

Links to other forums not permitted?

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## LesFroggitts

shaunfella said:


> Links to other forums not permitted?
> 
> sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


Most certainly not.


----------



## Mambo21

Uniqlo. Is there an outlet here?


----------



## evaunwill

Multipack root beer?? Anyone?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Vacuum clothes bags - the kind of large plastic bags you can attach a vacuum cleaner to and suck all the air out of it thereby shrinking the volume and keeping all the moisture out ?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

twowheelsgood said:


> Vacuum clothes bags - the kind of large plastic bags you can attach a vacuum cleaner to and suck all the air out of it thereby shrinking the volume and keeping all the moisture out ?


Loads in Daiso in Dubai Mall.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Windsweptdragon said:


> Loads in Daiso in Dubai Mall.


Ta muchly


----------



## blue2002

twowheelsgood said:


> Vacuum clothes bags - the kind of large plastic bags you can attach a vacuum cleaner to and suck all the air out of it thereby shrinking the volume and keeping all the moisture out ?


Lakeland has a good selection.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Okay, next item on the 'putting things right' list.....

Light fitting like this - Ace Hardware dont have them. Standard downlighter .....

I'd settle for the bulb retainer spring though.


----------



## QOFE

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, next item on the 'putting things right' list.....
> 
> Light fitting like this - Ace Hardware dont have them. Standard downlighter .....
> 
> I'd settle for the bulb retainer spring though.


That just looks like a standard halogen bulb? Like this? Can't you just improvise like MacGyver? Paper clip and silver tape?









I've bought the bulbs in carrefour in Mall of the Emirates.


----------



## twowheelsgood

It might come to that - its not unfortunately the standard 240V Gu10 fitting but a low voltage one with its own transformer hidden in the ceiling void, and the spring gave up the ghost before I took over the place and I didnt spot it.

If it comes to it I'll glue it in place for the landlord to sort out given I'm having to repair a floor because he wont fix a water leak.

If there was a way to hide a kipper under the floor I would ........


----------



## shaunfella

Choitrams have Robinsons squash now😊

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## shaunfella

twowheelsgood said:


> It might come to that - its not unfortunately the standard 240V Gu10 fitting but a low voltage one with its own transformer hidden in the ceiling void, and the spring gave up the ghost before I took over the place and I didnt spot it.
> 
> If it comes to it I'll glue it in place for the landlord to sort out given I'm having to repair a floor because he wont fix a water leak.
> 
> If there was a way to hide a kipper under the floor I would ........


Marina Residence by any chance? Had a nightmare with the wooden flooring warping with water from shower leaking into the bedroom. 

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## twowheelsgood

shaunfella said:


> Choitrams have Robinsons squash now😊


Yes, but unfortunately not the Summer Fruits flavour. Spinneys got the same yesterday as well so i assume a truck load arrived.

I was shown a bottle of Tesco 'Summer Fruits' squash at a friends house so there must be a Tesco somewhere which has it. the one on Al Wasl Road at Safa Park hasnt got either


----------



## blue2002

*Heavy-duty duffel bags*

I am looking for a large duffel bag / gear bag, min 120L capacity (North American reference: something that one would buy at REI in US or at MEC in Canada). It must be rugged enough to check-in for a flight, preferably water resistant.

Adventure HQ has some, but I would like to have more (or better) choice.


----------



## rsinner

blue2002 said:


> I am looking for a large duffel bag / gear bag, min 120L capacity (North American reference: something that one would buy at REI in US or at MEC in Canada). It must be rugged enough to check-in for a flight, preferably water resistant.
> 
> Adventure HQ has some, but I would like to have more (or better) choice.


If you are not pressed for time, you could order online. I was in the market for something similar, and usually the quality versus brand versus price dynamic was unpalatable. I bought something from Wiggle UK, though I remember that backcountrygear.com (and a few similar sites) did deliver to UAE without charging an arm and a leg.


----------



## twowheelsgood

shaunfella said:


> Marina Residence by any chance? Had a nightmare with the wooden flooring warping with water from shower leaking into the bedroom.


Exactly the same here. I've had the bit inside the door replaced completely and its on its third coat of paint and now it looks better than the rest of the bedroom.

Not sure whose idea it was to paint the entire bedroom floor black with glossy paint .....


----------



## shaunfella

twowheelsgood said:


> Exactly the same here. I've had the bit inside the door replaced completely and its on its third coat of paint and now it looks better than the rest of the bedroom.
> 
> Not sure whose idea it was to paint the entire bedroom floor black with glossy paint .....


Ours got so bad that the flooring eventually warped that much we couldn't use the bedroom door....had to go out to the balcony via sliding doors and into the apartment via the balcony door!! Just left the apartment after months of messing about by the landlord. 

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## INFAMOUS

*Help with these 6 items!*

All, Mrs Infamou$ will soon be joining in Dubai and I have this list of 6 products? Can anyone please confirm on their availability here for me please! -Please see image for pictures of actuals


Dove Dry Shampoo -Volume Builder
REDKEN Hair Clensing Shampoo -Cream
SHCICK Intuition Razor refiils
SYSTANE GEL eye drops
BAUSCH & LOMB LIPOSIC eye gel
MARVELON BC Pill -21 or 28 day


----------



## twowheelsgood

An electric fly swatter - looks like a badminton racket except the strings are electrically charged and the handle holds a rechargeable battery.

Saw a chap waving one around in a shop and he was killing of all the tiny insects you get around in a lot of blue sparks


----------



## shaunfella

twowheelsgood said:


> An electric fly swatter - looks like a badminton racket except the strings are electrically charged and the handle holds a rechargeable battery.
> 
> Saw a chap waving one around in a shop and he was killing of all the tiny insects you get around in a lot of blue sparks


Great things...should be more widely available here....free issue almost!

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## QOFE

twowheelsgood said:


> An electric fly swatter - looks like a badminton racket except the strings are electrically charged and the handle holds a rechargeable battery.
> 
> Saw a chap waving one around in a shop and he was killing of all the tiny insects you get around in a lot of blue sparks


Have you tried C4 in MOE? I'm pretty sure we bought ours there.


----------



## Reddiva

INFAMOUS said:


> All, Mrs Infamou$ will soon be joining in Dubai and I have this list of 6 products? Can anyone please confirm on their availability here for me please! -Please see image for pictures of actuals
> 
> 
> Dove Dry Shampoo -Volume Builder
> REDKEN Hair Clensing Shampoo -Cream
> SHCICK Intuition Razor refiils
> SYSTANE GEL eye drops
> BAUSCH & LOMB LIPOSIC eye gel
> MARVELON BC Pill -21 or 28 day


Dove dry shampoo haven't seen but you can get Batiste
All the Redken range in most hairdressers
All others haven't seen and Marvelon you can buy over the counter in the chemists


----------



## philsheil

I am looking for a roll of that old school brown packing tape - the type you have to wet (or lick) to get to stick. I need it to stretch wet watercolour paper and it's the only tape that works. Any ideas?


----------



## philsheil

Fibbers stopped serving pork. Anyone know of a reasonably priced full on English Breakfast?


----------



## Reddiva

philsheil said:


> Fibbers stopped serving pork. Anyone know of a reasonably priced full on English Breakfast?



Yacht Club is 120 and comes in a frying pan, easily enough for 2
Goodfellas in Tecom does Pork as does Byblos and the one in the Marina, they are usually very cheap. 

Mcgettigans does Pork too but don't know prices


----------



## sammylou

philsheil said:


> Fibbers stopped serving pork. Anyone know of a reasonably priced full on English Breakfast?


Yacht club is decent and it does include coffee/tea. my favourite is The Scene at Pier 7. they even have breakfast through the week starting at 8 am. their full english is called the John Bull and it's a big meal. the toast is excellent. it's 90 dhs. if you have the fine dining entertainer there is one voucher for breakfast there.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Have Ice Pops disappeared across Dubai now that it is summer ?

Not the ones in the boxes but the long ones in plastic bags - apple, mango, orange plus one other flavour. 

They seemed to be around all year in Spinneys and now I have tried three different branches and none have then in stock.


----------



## Princess_v23

philsheil said:


> I am looking for a roll of that old school brown packing tape - the type you have to wet (or lick) to get to stick. I need it to stretch wet watercolour paper and it's the only tape that works. Any ideas?


Try Creative Minds on Umm Suqeim, they have all sorts of things and lots of canvases and frames so they may have framing accessories. Otherwise the people at Art House Dubai frame shop framed our art beautifully and they used the tape on the backs of them so they may be able to sell it to you or at least tell you where to find it.


----------



## Simey

Can anyone recommend an agent or contact person for renter's insurance? I used to have Zurich but they pulled out of the market (without telling even me as a customer). I'm having a surprisingly hard time just getting anyone in the industry to answer the phone when I enquire about this. 

The wrinkle is I will want to purchase some additional insurance to cover some high value items with which I travel occasionally. This wasn't a problem with Zurich but I guess makes me non-standard. I suspect that is why nobody can be bothered.


----------



## Reddiva

twowheelsgood said:


> Have Ice Pops disappeared across Dubai now that it is summer ?
> 
> Not the ones in the boxes but the long ones in plastic bags - apple, mango, orange plus one other flavour.
> 
> They seemed to be around all year in Spinneys and now I have tried three different branches and none have then in stock.


I have in the past seen them in Choitrhams


----------



## Stevesolar

Simey said:


> Can anyone recommend an agent or contact person for renter's insurance? I used to have Zurich but they pulled out of the market (without telling even me as a customer). I'm having a surprisingly hard time just getting anyone in the industry to answer the phone when I enquire about this.
> 
> The wrinkle is I will want to purchase some additional insurance to cover some high value items with which I travel occasionally. This wasn't a problem with Zurich but I guess makes me non-standard. I suspect that is why nobody can be bothered.


Hi,
We use AXA Gulf.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## badar1653

*Where to find Neutrogena T-Gel*

Hi,

I basically live in Abu Dhabi where I can not find this shampoo Neutrogena T-Gel. I might try to find it in Dubai, any idea where I can find it?? 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

A Nissan paint pen....

And yes, I've been in contact with Nissan several times, to no avail.


----------



## Stevesolar

BedouGirl said:


> A Nissan paint pen....
> 
> And yes, I've been in contact with Nissan several times, to no avail.


Apparently not allowed to sell them here!
We bought ours in the UK


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Apparently not allowed to sell them here! We bought ours in the UK


Now I know why no-one from Nissan ever gets back to me!! How did it work with the paint for a GCC spec vehicle?


----------



## Stevesolar

BedouGirl said:


> Now I know why no-one from Nissan ever gets back to me!! How did it work with the paint for a GCC spec vehicle?


White is white!


Actually - there are hundreds of shades of white - but our car (Infiniti) is pearlescent white with self healing paint - no problem from UK dealer (along with brake pads - as they were cheaper in the UK)


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> White is white! Actually - there are hundreds of shades of white - but our car (Infiniti) is pearlescent white with self healing paint - no problem from UK dealer (along with brake pads - as they were cheaper in the UK)


Mine is that kind of metallic red. I've got a friend checking in Kuwait first then I will see if I need to resort to Europe. It's really frustrating, some twot opened their door onto the back of the car. It's not a huge mark but I 'know' it's there


----------



## Laureen

my husband can never find Dr Pepper


----------



## Mambo21

Laureen said:


> my husband can never find Dr Pepper




It's available on Geant online
http://grocery.geantonline.ae/p-49446-dr-pepper-regular-330ml.aspx


----------



## laureen1981

thank you


----------



## Reddiva

Park and shop sell it both orginal and diet


----------



## QOFE

RodneyE said:


> I was wondering are there any real good bookstores in Dubai, would love to find one that is not too expensive.


If you don't mind second hand books go to the next Feline Friends book sale at Times Square. It should be sometime in September. You'll support a good charity then too.
https://www.facebook.com/events/283808941968057/


----------



## dernawe1

*Chipotle*

There is only one thing that will make Dubai complete, Chipotle. Oh, and bearable weather, but mostly Chipotle. And drivers with functioning brains.


----------



## LesFroggitts

saifhuraiz said:


> I have some clothes for alteration and i don't know the good shop for clothes alteration.


Loads of tailors spread throughout the length and breadth of Dubai - how far do you wish to travel.

Let people know where you're looking and you'll hopefully get recommendations.


----------



## The Rascal

I still can't find pea aubergines for my Thai Curry.


----------



## Stevesolar

The Rascal said:


> I still can't find pea aubergines for my Thai Curry.


Fruit and veg market at Mina port


----------



## QOFE

saifhuraiz said:


> How can i go to dessert in Dubai? How much cost and time to take ?


----------



## twowheelsgood

saifhuraiz said:


> How can i go to dessert in Dubai? How much cost and time to take ?


It depends on whether you like ice cream or chocolate mousse ?

If you mean can you go to the desert, of course you can and it depends entirely upon which company you book with.

Try Google. Its not exactly something that anyone can't find in Dubai.


----------



## notdave

There... that wasn't too difficult

I suppose it depends if you like Arabian Adventures... or prefer cheesecake...


----------



## Heather_CDN

Bounce Sheets???? Anyone know where i can find those lol


----------



## Heather_CDN

Also im looking for small maggots or something very tiny to feed my new Venus Flytrap as the meal worms are proving to be too large ... thanks all!!!


----------



## sammylou

Heather_CDN said:


> Bounce Sheets???? Anyone know where i can find those lol


i believe i saw them in the last two weeks at the Park n Shop in JLT.


----------



## mrbucko

We're looking for some random things:

- Wheat Crunchies
- Malt Vinegar (the bottle with the sprinkler)
- Bagels
- Red Cabbage
- Water Wipes (baby wipes with zero chemicals)


----------



## Stevesolar

mrbucko said:


> We're looking for some random things:
> 
> - Wheat Crunchies
> - Malt Vinegar (the bottle with the sprinkler)
> - Bagels
> - Red Cabbage
> - Water Wipes (baby wipes with zero chemicals)


Hi,
Sarsons vinegar sprinkler bottle - bigger Spinneys
Red cabbage - fresh, available today in our local (largest in Abu Dhabi) Spinneys
Bagels - our Spinneys sells these!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## diamantaire

Hello does any one know where I can buy white sage smudge ? 

Thanx


----------



## p.a

diamantaire said:


> Hello does any one know where I can buy white sage smudge ?
> 
> Thanx


Refer link, available online:

https://www.desertcart.ae/products/1850280-white-sage-smudge-stick-2-pack


----------



## BedouGirl

diamantaire said:


> Hello does any one know where I can buy white sage smudge ?
> 
> Thanx


Are you doing an exorcism


----------



## mrbucko

Any idea where to get those protectors that you put on your car seats to protect them from being damaged by bulky kids car seats?

How I miss the likes of Amazon, where you could get pretty much anything you needed delivered within a couple of days.


----------



## p.a

mrbucko said:


> Any idea where to get those protectors that you put on your car seats to protect them from being damaged by bulky kids car seats?
> 
> How I miss the likes of Amazon, where you could get pretty much anything you needed delivered within a couple of days.



you can get it on Shop in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, UAE | Online Shopping, Best Open Place to Buy and Sell Electronics, Fashion, Clothing, Watches, Books and more Deals | Souq.com

good luck !


----------



## BedouGirl

mrbucko said:


> Any idea where to get those protectors that you put on your car seats to protect them from being damaged by bulky kids car seats?
> 
> How I miss the likes of Amazon, where you could get pretty much anything you needed delivered within a couple of days.


You can still do Amazon with shop and ship or use Desertcart and they do it for you.


----------



## BedouGirl

Tubes/sachets of Nescafé coffee without creamer/sugar. Carrefour used to sell them, but they've been out of stock for some time now. Any ideas anyone...please?


----------



## meindubai

Being from Egypt, I miss plenty of things probably as most of you do. But look at the advantages of living in Dubai! It is very safe specially if you have kids you will feel this to be a blessing. 

I love to crochet, so I was wondering where to find "affordable" crochet yarn because all the ones I find are pretty expensive and you need plenty of them to just make a blanket for example which is my coming project.

I am thinking of looking in Dragon Mart.
Also I found this website storeleaks.com, it looks a little outdated, but it does help you "sometimes" find things in local nearby stores.


----------



## dickass_eng

What is the biggest construction company in Dxb?


----------



## twowheelsgood

dickass_eng said:


> What is the biggest construction company in Dxb?


Why - can't you find it ?

This is the 'Things you cannot find in Dubai thread', not ' I cannot use Google to answer simple questions'.

Try this http://bfy.tw/8aYY


----------



## diamantaire1234

*Windup antique toy*

I am looking for a shop that can repair antique clockwork/windup mechanisms.

I can not find any.

I thought a watch shop would be able to do it, but most just sell watches.

So if you know any repair company with experience in antique clockwork mechanism, I would be pleased to know


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Looking for single serve portions of UHT milk (like you get at Maccy Ds).
Every shop sells those awful Rainbow ones but I'm struggling to find the non sweet stuff.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Lemsip TABLETS - not the powdered stuff as Mrs TWG has reached the end of her endurance on drinking any more lemon flavoured anything !


----------



## Stevesolar

nidal515 said:


> indian pani puri


Chappan bhog do great pani puri.
You can also get them from the hot counters of LuLu hypermarkets 5.5AED for 6


----------



## Bondo2

Metal drum, anyone knows where to find ?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drum_(container)


----------



## furryboots

Anywhere in Dubai do cartridge refills and in particular, for a laserjet Samsung printer?


----------



## Byja

Does anyone (particularly you german *v*olks) know if you can buy Almdudler somewhere in Dubai?


----------



## twowheelsgood

furryboots said:


> Anywhere in Dubai do cartridge refills and in particular, for a laserjet Samsung printer?


E-Max computer stores - plenty of them - or PlugIns


----------



## Made in Sheffield

Has anyone seen tinned young/green jackfruit in water?

I've just found a slow cooker recipe which says it has the same taste and texture as pulled pork.
Wikipedia says it's from the Indian subcontinent so I'm hoping it's not expensive (surely cheaper than pork anyway!)

I'm nowhere near a shop at the moment and the online supermarket shopping sites are useless as always.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Fitbit spare chargers - Flex 2 specifically.

Plenty of places selling the bands themselves but not found anywhere that does replacement items - Mrs TWG has left her charger in the home country.


----------



## The Rascal

Sex toys were available....

ILoveDubai


----------



## tahir

I love Thai chill crisps. Are they available in Dubai ?


----------



## ydamanami

Biore UV PERFECT Milk SPF50.

It's a struggle to find a perfect sunscreen here in UAE that is not expensive, not greasy and won't make your skin break-out.


----------



## The Rascal

pammodels said:


> I dont think you can not find anything. In reality as Dubai has made itself a tourist point so uoy will find anything anytime.


What are you on? There's shed-loads of stuff they don't sell here.


----------



## QOFE

The Rascal said:


> What are you on? There's shed-loads of stuff they don't sell here.


Perhaps on something that isn't meant to be available here?


----------



## The Rascal

QOFE said:


> Perhaps on something that isn't meant to be available here?


You can buy those too - it's all to doing with knowing where to look and who to ask.


----------



## sghkdub

Yes, common sense.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Baseball101 said:


> Can anyone suggest where can i buy a baseball glove here in dubai? Thanks..


Decathlon at Mirdif City Centre Mall maybe - it seems to cover a lot of sports.


----------



## Expot2020

Where can I find Bob's Red Mills Gluten Free Old Fashioned Oats in Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek

Lightbulb adapters, seemingly common in every other country, even stocked by Ikea, but not here:

KOPPLA B22 to E27 bulb converter - IKEA

Tried all the hypermarkets, ACE, etc, no luck. Anyone seen them anywhere?

Not interested in going up a ladder changing the fittings, etc.


----------



## Gavtek

Also Knorr Stock Pots in beef/chicken varieties. For some reason, I can only find the vegetable flavour here. 

Tried Waitrose, Spinneys, Park and Shop, Geant, Carrefour, LuLu, and in the non-halal sections too in case they ended up there with no joy.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Gavtek said:


> Also Knorr Stock Pots in beef


The same applies with OXO cubes in beef- there is something in them that makes them unimportable as we bring them in every visit.

Beef OXO cube smuggling ........ :crazy:


----------



## twowheelsgood

Okay, simple things - cardboard document archive boxes - the type that fold into a cardboard crate. Somewhere like a stationery warehouse type of seller ?

Pro says he cannot find anywhere that sells them in bulk (30 + boxes) and the Ikea ones are too flimsy.

I am passing through Dubai on Tuesday so suggestions welcomed !


----------



## twowheelsgood

Liquid TCP - common as muck in the UK but pharmacists here just look at you blankly, read the label and shrug.

Anyone seen any - even the local Boots here didnt know it.


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, simple things - cardboard document archive boxes - the type that fold into a cardboard crate. Somewhere like a stationery warehouse type of seller ?
> 
> Pro says he cannot find anywhere that sells them in bulk (30 + boxes) and the Ikea ones are too flimsy.
> 
> I am passing through Dubai on Tuesday so suggestions welcomed !




You're in AuH now I think? Try http://www.atninfo.com/details.html?selCriteria=company&val=154047&serno=20

They'll get them for you.


----------



## beardedterry

how difficult is it to order from online shops from USA to have them ship to the UAE? What do the shipping rates look like?


----------



## 3rniE

Been there. just for a while though. Affordability is one thing i can think of.  Simple things that could easily find in US. sorts of meat, flavors and oh mj


----------



## twowheelsgood

Kendal Mint Cake - usually only Brits know what it is. Adventure HQ and Waitrose do not have it - anyone else seen it ?


----------



## rsinner

beardedterry said:


> how difficult is it to order from online shops from USA to have them ship to the UAE? What do the shipping rates look like?


check out shop and ship. There are other similar services too. 43 AED for half a kg, and 33 AED for every half kg thereafter (or was it every pound?)


----------



## tabrezmusheer

Are there any good and recommended Japanese Ramen restaurants in Dubai.... Or can you find a Fugu fish restaurants in Dubai.... lol


----------



## sghkdub

Customer service


----------



## twowheelsgood

Quorn mince - every Spinneys and Waitrose appears to be out, undoubtedly due to the exodus of so many western expats .....


----------



## Stevesolar

twowheelsgood said:


> Quorn mince - every Spinneys and Waitrose appears to be out, undoubtedly due to the exodus of so many western expats .....


Seasonal or permanent exodus?


----------



## sghkdub

Quorn - a fungus-base ferment; Fusarium venenatum. 

Venenatum = latin for poisonous.

Just, why?!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Stevesolar said:


> Seasonal or permanent exodus?


Seasonal. Happens every year. Annoying !


----------



## twowheelsgood

sghkdub said:


> Quorn - a fungus-base ferment; Fusarium venenatum.
> 
> Venenatum = latin for poisonous.
> 
> Just, why?!


No fat, and people already eat too much red meat. Tried it 20 years ago and never went back to lamb or beef mince.


----------



## Reddiva

twowheelsgood said:


> Quorn mince - every Spinneys and Waitrose appears to be out, undoubtedly due to the exodus of so many western expats .....



Have you tried Choitrhams and Carrefour. I saw some in the former last week


----------



## j.leininger

*Batteries*

Which shop in Dubai can replace watch batteries?


----------



## Stevesolar

j.leininger said:


> Which shop in Dubai can replace watch batteries?


Just about any watch shop!


----------



## rsinner

j.leininger said:


> Which shop in Dubai can replace watch batteries?





Stevesolar said:


> Just about any watch shop!


Also the shops called Minutes - pretty much there in every mall.


----------



## baatoonigoonga

Elphaba said:


> I thought I'd start a thread so we can all help each other find less common items in Dubai. You'd be surprised what you can get here - you just have to know where to go.
> 
> Post anything you are looking for and hopefully other posters will have helpful suggestions.


Hi Guys,
I am looking for three books, which my daughter needs for her A level exams. I couldn't find on any bookshop here, ordered from Amazon, but after 5 weeks, they could not deliver and refunded the money. Can anyone help me find these books in dubai
1. The doctrine of Fascism - masoulini, Benito
2. Hitler, a biography - Kershaw, Ian
3. The rise and fall of league of nation - George Scott

Any info will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

baatoonigoonga said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am looking for three books, which my daughter needs for her A level exams. I couldn't find on any bookshop here, ordered from Amazon, but after 5 weeks, they could not deliver and refunded the money. Can anyone help me find these books in dubai
> 1. The doctrine of Fascism - masoulini, Benito
> 2. Hitler, a biography - Kershaw, Ian
> 3. The rise and fall of league of nation - George Scott
> 
> Any info will be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Did you try Magrudys on Jumeirah Beach Road?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

baatoonigoonga said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am looking for three books, which my daughter needs for her A level exams. I couldn't find on any bookshop here, ordered from Amazon, but after 5 weeks, they could not deliver and refunded the money. Can anyone help me find these books in dubai
> 1. The doctrine of Fascism - masoulini, Benito
> 2. Hitler, a biography - Kershaw, Ian
> 3. The rise and fall of league of nation - George Scott
> 
> Any info will be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Depending on how critical these are: buy a Kindle (probably for 300 Dhs in Souq.com) and get the ebooks.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Spare filters for a Doulton Ceramic water filter - picture below.

Tried Ace Hardware, Lulu etc but no luck.


----------



## Reddiva

twowheelsgood said:


> Spare filters for a Doulton Ceramic water filter - picture below.
> 
> Tried Ace Hardware, Lulu etc but no luck.


Have you tried the distributor

+971-2-6720820
+971-2-5544785


----------



## eonatk

I cant find a place to play Carom, 3 Cushion, French, Korean (pocketless) Billiard. If anyone heard or saw please let me know.


----------



## shaunfella

mrbucko said:


> We're looking for some random things:
> 
> - Wheat Crunchies
> - Malt Vinegar (the bottle with the sprinkler)
> - Bagels
> - Red Cabbage
> - Water Wipes (baby wipes with zero chemicals)


Union Co sell frozen bagels. They have a few different kinds.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunfella

Has anyone noticed a lack of diet pepsi in Spinneys recently?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## blschaller

SOFT corn tortillas?
I've looked at Spinney's and Safest Way (has a lot of US products)... still no luck. Only flour tortillas--soft.


----------



## blschaller

yes... diet Pepsi not found in Spinney's also... Nestle French Vanilla coffee creamer--not easy to find...


----------



## blschaller

Soft Corn Tortillas? Has anyone seen them? NOT flour tortillas...


----------



## Kostik3000

Suddenly ironing water disappeared in all Carrefours. Very strange. They only had one choice from one supplier in UK before. Also, Chinese cooking wine has gone from Chinese supermarkets. They must have been raided recently, I think, as they have to relocated pork dumplings into the pork section too.


----------



## taimurmaqbool

I can't seem to find Canada Dry Ginger Ale anywhere.


----------



## Reddiva

blschaller said:


> Soft Corn Tortillas? Has anyone seen them? NOT flour tortillas...


Are these them?

https://www.choithrams.com/en/shop/catalogue/cantina-corn-tortillas-200g_19434/


----------



## Reddiva

taimurmaqbool said:


> I can't seem to find Canada Dry Ginger Ale anywhere.


Lulu usually has it


----------



## shaunfella

Sugar free Irn Bru. Lulu did stock it a couple of times but havent seen it there for a long time now

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddiva

shaunfella said:


> Sugar free Irn Bru. Lulu did stock it a couple of times but havent seen it there for a long time now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Park and rob used to sell it but in Jan read in the UK media that Irn Bru is being discontinued and will no longer be in production


----------



## shaunfella

Reddiva said:


> Park and rob used to sell it but in Jan read in the UK media that Irn Bru is being discontinued and will no longer be in production


Park and shop like various other places stock irn bru, but not the sugar free kind.

Irn bru will not be discontinued. The furore came due to the announcement that the recipe is to change...something that has irked us normally calm Scots
.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mariposa03

Has anyone seen flavoured black tea in bags, but flavours like Lipton forest fruit/red fruit/blue fruit, Dilmah raspberry/cherry/orange and similar?
There are lots of types of green tea, or black tea with spices, or fruit infusions, but I'm specifically looking for flavoured black tea.
I've visited Carrefour, Waitrose, Choithrams, Almaya and nothing.

Any ideas where to look for?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Anyone seen Rotel? It's chopped tomatoes and green peppers, Gaent used to have it but they closed of course.


----------



## rsinner

Mariposa03 said:


> Has anyone seen flavoured black tea in bags, but flavours like Lipton forest fruit/red fruit/blue fruit, Dilmah raspberry/cherry/orange and similar?
> There are lots of types of green tea, or black tea with spices, or fruit infusions, but I'm specifically looking for flavoured black tea.
> I've visited Carrefour, Waitrose, Choithrams, Almaya and nothing.
> 
> Any ideas where to look for?


The only one you have not visited is Lulu - they have online shopping too so check it out.

I just checked and souq.com has some flavoured teas - but not in the flavours you are looking for.


----------



## Mariposa03

rsinner said:


> The only one you have not visited is Lulu - they have online shopping too so check it out.
> 
> I just checked and souq.com has some flavoured teas - but not in the flavours you are looking for.


Thanks, I've checked Lulu's website and nothing. It seems as if Lipton/Dilmah/Twinings products for the Middle East market are different than in Europe and I won't find them there. It's so strange, especially because there are so many, many things here I can't buy in Poland, but I can't find stupid flavoured black tea


----------



## rsinner

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks, I've checked Lulu's website and nothing. It seems as if Lipton/Dilmah/Twinings products for the Middle East market are different than in Europe and I won't find them there. It's so strange, especially because there are so many, many things here I can't buy in Poland, but I can't find stupid flavoured black tea


did you check souq.com?


----------



## Mariposa03

rsinner said:


> did you check souq.com?


Yep  The assortment is the same as everywhere else.

It is available on amazon.com for example, so maybe after some time it will be also available on souq.


----------



## harryhector

i am missing the my home sweets and food here.


----------



## LesFroggitts

harryhector said:


> i am missing the my home sweets and food here.


How, your profile says you're from the UAE, there's plenty of UAE food about


----------



## twowheelsgood

There's plenty of fresh fruits in the UAE - whats the problem ?


----------



## Kostik3000

twowheelsgood said:


> There's plenty of fresh fruits in the UAE - whats the problem ?


Good Strawberries? Not the plastic one they are trying to sell you here


----------



## diamantaire

Hi , I am looking for ****** Limes , not the leaves.

I used to find them in carrefour moe, lulu al barsha, geant ibn battuta(before it became carrefour) , spinney's marina & sometimes even parknshop jlt , not any more.

Does anyone know where I can find them.

thanx a lot in advance


----------



## Reddiva

Kostik3000 said:


> Good Strawberries? Not the plastic one they are trying to sell you here


Marks and spencer sell decent fruit


----------



## Kostik3000

Reddiva said:


> Marks and spencer sell decent fruit


From UK But I am not ready to pay 6 pounds for something which they sell for 2 back in UK.


----------



## Reddiva

Kostik3000 said:


> From UK But I am not ready to pay 6 pounds for something which they sell for 2 back in UK.


Stick to the cheap plastic ones then


----------



## Kostik3000

Reddiva said:


> Stick to the cheap plastic ones then


Fair point. One correction, plastic ones are not cheap either


----------



## rsinner

Kostik3000 said:


> From UK But I am not ready to pay 6 pounds for something which they sell for 2 back in UK.


1. this is not the UK
2. Shipping from the UK, and stocking it here costs money


----------



## Kostik3000

rsinner said:


> 1. this is not the UK
> 2. Shipping from the UK, and stocking it here costs money


Is it so hard to grow strawberry what the only good strawberry in whole UAE should come all the way from UK?


----------



## rsinner

Kostik3000 said:


> Is it so hard to grow strawberry what the only good strawberry in whole UAE should come all the way from UK?


Probably not. But think of the 100s of different kinds of fruits and vegetables. Water is expensive and scarce, so probably the focus is on the crops that give the best yield for water consumption (or I am hoping someone has done the analysis). Not all fruits/veggies probably will have the consumption either to justify the investment in farms. SO maybe strawberries are not being grown here, but probably broccoli is


----------



## Kostik3000

rsinner said:


> Probably not. But think of the 100s of different kinds of fruits and vegetables. Water is expensive and scarce, so probably the focus is on the crops that give the best yield for water consumption (or I am hoping someone has done the analysis). Not all fruits/veggies probably will have the consumption either to justify the investment in farms. SO maybe strawberries are not being grown here, but probably broccoli is


India? You guys don't grow good strawberries to export to UAE?


----------



## rsinner

Kostik3000 said:


> India? You guys don't grow good strawberries to export to UAE?


NO clue. Never ever saw strawberries in my local market there, but maybe it is available in big cities. 

I just googled, and saw that strawberries are indeed exported from India to the Middle East. I am not sure what the point of this is, but the fact remains that things need to be imported, and certain things will remain more expensive than "back home". The quicker you adjust, the better it is.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Anyone seen Rotel here in Dubai? It's a brand of chopped tomatoes and peppers that make great queso. Geant used to have it but of course they are no more.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

XDoodle****** said:


> Anyone seen Rotel here in Dubai? It's a brand of chopped tomatoes and peppers that make great queso. Geant used to have it but of course they are no more.


Bueller...........Bueller.............


----------



## Reddiva

Has anyone seen rose lemonade. Not rose water or cordial. It goes with pink gin and is lovely!
I have not seen it anywhere except Choitrhams and they are out of stock


----------



## twowheelsgood

Reliable man/van combination who can safely transport a 75" TV from JBR to Abu Dhabi.

Plenty of chancers on Dubizzle but looking for a recommendation from a Forum regular who has used a company or chap to move fragile items.


----------



## GeeJay Kalrin

I'm new in UAE on visit visa. I am looking for a job here and after that I'll have need for my certificates get attested. I visited so many agents here, all agents have different price for certificate attestation. Can anyone help me how can I got my certificates attested myself in a less budget?


----------



## Reddiva

GeeJay Kalrin said:


> I'm new in UAE on visit visa. I am looking for a job here and after that I'll have need for my certificates get attested. I visited so many agents here, all agents have different price for certificate attestation. Can anyone help me how can I got my certificates attested myself in a less budget?


Go to the country they are attested from and do them yourself or go online and see if theere is the option for you to post them via the courier option


----------



## Kt B

I am looking at having a doggie door installed. Where is the best place to find these.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Kt B said:


> I am looking at having a doggie door installed. Where is the best place to find these.


Bear in . mind that if its a rented place, you'll probably have to replace the entire door when you leave as the landlord will expect you to return the place as you found it.

Probably best to find a replacement door now with the doggie door fitted and put the original in storage for when you leave.


----------



## shaunfella

A DIY car wash. This may seem strange to some but I'd really like to wash my own car!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## UKMS

shaunfella said:


> A DIY car wash. This may seem strange to some but I'd really like to wash my own car!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Plenty of buckets and sponges in ACE ..... I occasionally clean mine


----------



## waleed1

*organic rye grain?*

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for rye grain, either cracked/kibbled, flaked or even whole (but not flour). Anyone know of a place I can find it?


----------



## Gheorghia

*For sure*

Of course, there are things you can't find, a house at a decent price, for example ))


----------



## al_maryland

I want to make my own pure vanilla extract. Where can I find vanilla beans. I need the pods that are about 8 inches long that look like dark brown string beans.


----------



## Rustem9988

Amazing Video about Dubai. Just watch it:


----------



## Elphaba

I am astonished to find this thread is still going!


----------



## psychopomp1

You definitely can't find butter madeleines in UAE/Dubai - whether from French brands such as Bonne Maman, Les Malices or freshly baked in-store in supermarkets/bakeries. The ones you do find in the likes of Carrefour are disgusting.


----------



## UKMS

psychopomp1 said:


> You definitely can't find butter madeleines in UAE/Dubai - whether from French brands such as Bonne Maman, Les Malices or freshly baked in-store in supermarkets/bakeries. The ones you do find in the likes of Carrefour are disgusting.


Try
Madeleine (6 pieces) – Odeon Gourmet

great bakery

or 

Home » David Croiser


----------



## psychopomp1

UKMS said:


> Try
> Madeleine (6 pieces) – Odeon Gourmet
> 
> great bakery
> 
> or
> 
> Home » David Croiser


Thanks, will give them a try.


----------



## Firoz777

Yes, Job


----------

